# Pflegenotstand und was auf uns zukommt



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2017)

Ich wollte mal euer Meinung und Ideen wissen 
Was man dagegen tun könnte.

Ich arbeite ja in der Altenpflege und werde immer im verschiedene Heime eingesetzt.

Und wen ich dran denke, wen viele von der Baby boom Generation(1950-1965) mal pflegefall werden , also in Zukunft.habe ich jetzt schon Panik.

In jeden heim wo ich eingesetzt wurde sind die Durchschnittsalter von Mitarbeiter 45 bis 50.

Wen die wegfallen und nicht genug Nachwuchs kommt.


Naja niemand will den Job, könnt ihr denken wieso warum , wenig Leute um viele Leute zuständig sein und und und 

Bsp ich werde es bestimmt nur noch 15 Jahre machen und dann aufhören, ehrlich ich erwarte auch nixs gutes in Zukunft und selber muss mich auch ischonen, weil ich vorhabe meine Eltern selbst zu pflegen, die gehören selbst zu Baby boom Generation


----------



## slasher (27. Juni 2017)

Einzige Möglichkeiten, Kastensystem (Zwangsrekrutierung) oder wieder Wehrpflicht Bund oder Pflege.
Oder als Rentengeschenk ein Revolver mit 1 Kugel (wird vermutlich eingeführt, wenn ich in Rente gehe).

Ok, nicht ganz ernstgemeinte Vorschläge. 
Aber da wird sich die eine oder andere Regierung noch 'nen Kopf drum machen müssen.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2017)

Also ich bin nicht länger dabei aber durch den Wegfall von zivis ,soll noch mehr schlimmer geworden sein und net viele machen bundesfreiwilligendienst.

Naja dann müssten sie schon jetzt kümmern,
Läuft doch jetzt schon gar net rund


----------



## Cinnayum (27. Juni 2017)

Wenn du Baujahr 86 bist, kannst du doch in 15 Jahren noch net aufhören zu arbeiten  .

Aber ich bin selbst regelmäßig mit jemandem aus dem Pflegedienst im TS und da ziehts einem echt die Schuhe aus, wenn man seine Geschichten hört.

Am Ende ist der Beruf zu schlecht bezahlt, dafür dürfen sich die, die ohnehin schon im Geld schwimmen als "Investor" (oder eher Geld-Mücke), an solchen Einrichtungen noch mehr bereichern.
Und dafür heuern sie dann BWL-Schnösel an, die sie beraten, wie sie das Personal noch mehr ausbeuten können.

Dass sich mit den aktuell regierenden Parteien daran etwas ändern wird, kann man ohnehin vergessen. Da sind zukünftige Vorstands-Jobs und Berater-Verträge viel zu lukrativ, um im Sinne der Bevölkerung zu regieren.
Selbst Vollidioten wie der Pofalla fallen nur nach oben.

Stell dich schonmal darauf ein, dir von einem polnischen Pfleger in Deutschland oder direkt in einem Heim in Südost-Europa morgens das Frühstück gebracht zu bekommen.
Wenn du Pflegefall wirst, nehmen sie dir jeden Cent deiner Einkünfte und verballern das für den Heimplatz.


----------



## taks (27. Juni 2017)

slasher schrieb:


> Oder als Rentengeschenk ein Revolver mit 1 Kugel (wird vermutlich eingeführt, wenn ich in Rente gehe).



Meiner Meinung nach ist der Gedanke nicht mal so abwegig.
Bevor ich 15 Jahre in einem Heim dahinsieche und mich nicht mal mehr selbst waschen kann, setz ich dem lieber ein Ende


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2017)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Wenn du Baujahr 86 bist, kannst du doch in 15 Jahren noch net aufhören zu arbeiten



Ich meinte job als altenpfleger, das war meine 3te Ausbildung  

Dann gehe ich in meine alte Berufe und Pflege meine Eltern nebenbei.


Ja und die nutzen auch ein gut aus, Bsp habe 14 Tage Schicht hinter mir müsste 3 Tage frei haben, aber wirst immer angerufen und muss einspringen. 

Ergo kannst du net mal Privatleben planen weil man immer in Hinterkopf hat, das man angerufen wird 

Wen du das net machst Leiden deine Kollegen und die Bewohnern , also was machst du..sagst natürlich..ja mache ich.

Hab so viel Überstunden
 net mal die kann ich frei machen . 




Kein Wunder das da kein Nachwuchs kommt


----------



## OField (27. Juni 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist der Gedanke nicht mal so abwegig.
> Bevor ich 15 Jahre in einem Heim dahinsieche und mich nicht mal mehr selbst waschen kann, setz ich dem lieber ein Ende


Klingt hart, aber meine Ur-Großmutter ist seit Jahren mit Demenz bettlägerig und reagiert auch kaum noch auf ihre Umgebung. Ich persönliche würde mir auch lieber vorher die Kugel geben. Bloß bei einem geistigen Verfall ist es schwer da den richtigen Zeitpunkt zu erwischen.


----------



## Kusanar (27. Juni 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ja und die nutzen auch ein gut aus, Bsp habe 14 Tage Schicht hinter mir müsste 3 Tage frei haben, aber wirst immer angerufen und muss einspringen.
> 
> Ergo kannst du net mal Privatleben planen weil man immer in Hinterkopf hat, das man angerufen wird
> 
> ...



Dammit, das klingt ja mies 

Der "Nachwuchs" hat doch schon die gleichen Probleme, für die Kinderbetreuung ist doch auch kein Geld da und das Bildungssystem pfeift auch schon aus dem letzten Loch. Irgendwie sind die Prioritäten Heutzutage total falsch gesetzt...


----------



## taks (27. Juni 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Klingt hart, aber meine Ur-Großmutter ist seit Jahren mit Demenz bettlägerig und reagiert auch kaum noch auf ihre Umgebung. Ich persönliche würde mir auch lieber vorher die Kugel geben. Bloß bei einem geistigen Verfall ist es schwer da den richtigen Zeitpunkt zu erwischen.



War das gleiche bei meiner Grossmutter.
Muss ja nicht unbedingt ein Revolver sein. Gibt ja auch z.B. (aktive) Sterbehilfe.
EXIT-Deutsche Schweiz
home


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2017)

User Threshold hatte ja mal gesagt 

Das Kinder und alte Menschen net produktiv sind und deswegen da wenig Geld reingesteckt wird und die Leute weniger verdienen als einer bei VW am fließband .
---------

Mit Geld allein löst sich ja auch net ,was bringt es, wen ich mehr hab, aber denoch mit ein Kollege ,am spätdienst Bsp 40 Bewohner kümmern muss.

Ich weiß net wo ob das In Schweden war 

Ein Pfleger kommt auf 2 Bewohner 

Hier in deutschland 8+ 
Wir Müssen echte robopfleger sein


----------



## Kusanar (27. Juni 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Mit Geld allein löst sich ja auch net ,was bringt es, wen ich mehr hab, aber denoch mit ein Kollege ,am spätdienst Bsp 40 Bewohner kümmern muss.
> 
> Ich weiß net wo ob das In Schweden war
> 
> Ein Pfleger kommt auf 2 Bewohner



Wenn mehr Geld für das Betreuungssystem insgesamt da ist, könnte man auch mehr Leute einstellen. Das muss ja nicht unbedingt in bessere Bezahlung fließen. Wobei, ein wenig von Beidem wäre wünschenswert.

Und dass gerade bei den Kindern gespart wird, rächt sich dann in Zukunft...


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Wenn mehr Geld für das Betreuungssystem insgesamt da ist, könnte man auch mehr Leute einstellen. Das muss ja nicht unbedingt in bessere Bezahlung fließen. Wobei, ein wenig von Beidem wäre wünschenswert.
> 
> Und dass gerade bei den Kindern gespart wird, rächt sich dann in Zukunft...



Du muss aber erstmal anreize machen damit mehr leute diese Arbeit machen wollen.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juni 2017)

taks schrieb:


> War das gleiche bei meiner Grossmutter.
> Muss ja nicht unbedingt ein Revolver sein. Gibt ja auch z.B. (aktive) Sterbehilfe.
> EXIT-Deutsche Schweiz
> home



Ist Sterbehilfe in Deutschland nicht verboten? 
In Österreich an sich auch, es sei denn man hat ein bestimmtes Formular ausgefüllt wo man quasi die Abschaltung der Geräte verlangen kann. Hat man das nicht ausgefüllt, wird niemand die Geräte abschalten weil es einfach strafbar wäre.


----------



## taks (27. Juni 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ist Sterbehilfe in Deutschland nicht verboten?
> In Österreich an sich auch, es sei denn man hat ein bestimmtes Formular ausgefüllt wo man quasi die Abschaltung der Geräte verlangen kann. Hat man das nicht ausgefüllt, wird niemand die Geräte abschalten weil es einfach strafbar wäre.



Vielleicht wäre es im Angesicht des Pflegekräfte-Mangels eine Überlegung wert die Gesetze zu ändern


----------



## OField (27. Juni 2017)

Sterbehilfe ist eine Grauzone. Kommerzielle Formen/aktive Sterbehilfe sind verboten. Wenn du aber einen Bekannten nur dabei hilfst Suizid zu begehen, ich nehme mal an darunter fällt so was wie die Besorgung nötiger Medikamente, wirst du nicht bestraft.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juni 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es im Angesicht des Pflegekräfte-Mangels eine Überlegung wert die Gesetze zu ändern


Da gibts keine starke Lobby dafür, ergo interessiert es die Politik nicht, leider.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es im Angesicht des Pflegekräfte-Mangels eine Überlegung wert die Gesetze zu ändern



Weil wir um unsere Alten net versorgen können..müssen Sie sterben 

Naja ich weiß nicht..da muss doch alles geprüft werden ob derjenige der es verlangt auch Zurechnungsfähig ist,

Dann die Frage wie macht man das jemand der sterben will zu überprüfen ob er sterben darf  wer hat das recht darüber zuentschieden usw etc.


Besser wäre das die Angehörigen auch um ihre Alten kümmern würden,
das würde schon viel entlasten.

Ich hab ein Krebskranke oma zuhause..wir schaffen das auch also ich + eltern,
und wir arbeiten alle 3.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juni 2017)

Naja, hier geht es ja erstmal darum,

wie wir mit einer älter werdenden Generation umgehen

Von der Politik her, muss da bedeutend mehr Geld zur Verfügung gestellt werden

Ohne Moos, nix los 

Ich bewundere jeden Altenpfleger, der diesen Job macht 

Es kann aber nicht sein, das bei uns mittlerweise osteuropäische Arbeiter/-innen eingestellt werden,
um diese Arbeit zu machen, welche nur aus Lohnkostenersparnis angeheuert werden 

Das wird auf die Dauer nicht funktionieren

Vlt. sollten wir mal in Zukunft unseren Beamtenapparat etwas einschränken,

und dafür sorgen,

dass ALLE in die sozialen Versicherungssysteme einzahlen


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> dass ALLE in die sozialen Versicherungssysteme einzahlen



Du musst es erst mal schaffen, dass es keine Deckelung der Einzahlungen gibt. Das ist aktuell aber so.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2017)

Nach Industrie 4.0 könnte man die viele leute ohne job . dann in die Altenpflege schicken 

Ok war net ernst gemeint 


Ich war mal in ein Pflegeheim von der Kirche, 
Da waren die Ordensschwestern aus Indien also die auch pflegerin sind.

Wen unsere deutschen nicht um ihre alten kümmern wollen oder können.

Müssen wir wohl welche aus Indien , Vietnam  etc. Importieren


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst es erst mal schaffen, dass es keine Deckelung der Einzahlungen gibt. Das ist aktuell aber so.



Ja, leider 

Die Lobbyisten haben bis jetzt gute Arbeit geleistet 

Man bedenke aber, die stetige Anzahl verarmter Rentner,

haben auch eine Wählerstimme


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2017)

Arme Menschen sterben aber früher als reiche Menschen.
Und der arme Rentner, der mit 67 die Grätsche macht, ist der beste Rentner, den es gibt.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und der arme Rentner, der mit 67 die Grätsche macht, ist der beste Rentner, den es gibt.



Wer macht denn heutzutage noch mit 67 die Grätsche?

Alt und arm bedeuted noch lange nicht "doof"

Stelle dir mal in 10 Jahren 15 Millionen Rentner vor, welche mit ihrer Rente nicht mehr auskommen

Was denkst du denn, wo die ihr Kreuz machen?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was denkst du denn, wo die ihr Kreuz machen?



Bei Merkel natürlich, denn die ist dann immer noch am Ruder.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2017)

Ach nee, lass mal gut sein


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Juli 2017)

Ich hab schon mal kein Lust alt zuwerden 

Altersarmut kommt ja auch noch dazu also muss der Staat auch da was mitzahlen


----------



## Adam_West (3. Juli 2017)

Im Prinzip ist es doch das gleiche, wie in jedem anderen Berufszweig. Der Beruf des Pflegers ist einfach nicht attraktiv genug und eben genau aus diesem Grund gibt es niemand, der sich das antun möchte.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2017)

Das ist aber erbärmlich für ein Land, welches auf den 4.Platz der meistentwickelten Staaten steht


----------



## aloha84 (6. Juli 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist aber erbärmlich für ein Land, welches auf den *4.Platz der meistentwickelten Staaten steht*



Genau das ist aber das Problem.
Es ist Systembedingt, viel Wohlstand heißt WENIG Kinder.
Wie viel Familien kennst du denn, in denen beide Ehepartner arbeiten (für den Wohlstand) und mal ganz nebenbei mindestens 5 Kinder haben?
Gibt es im weitesten Sinne nicht......
Auf der anderen Seite werden wir durch moderne Medizin steinalt, damals gabs 5 Jahre Rente und dann hast du schön brav den Löffel abgegeben --> und das war noch der beste Fall.
Jetzt werden die Leute halt nicht mehr 60 Jahre alt, sondern mindestens 80+x --> und ab 75 können viele schon nicht mehr für sich selbst sorgen.
Und auf der anderen Seite, gibts keinen Nachwuchs.......jetzt gerade haben wir einen "Babyboom" --> das heißt ca. 1,8 Kindern, und das reicht schon vorne und hinten nicht.
Von den wenigen die es gibt, haben wenige die Befähigung im sozialen Dienst zu arbeiten, und der Rest keinen Bock.
Und wenn es um gerechte Bezahlung geht.....was ist denn "gerecht".......ist ne scheiss-arbeit, wären brutto 4000 oder besser 5000 ok?
Wenn ja, wer soll das bezahlen? 90% der Altenheimbewohner bekommen ihren Platz vom Sozialamt gesponsert.

....alles blöd....Lösung gibts nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juli 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> .ist ne scheiss-arbeit, wären brutto 4000 oder besser 5000 ok?
> Wenn ja, wer soll das bezahlen? 90% der Altenheimbewohner bekommen ihren Platz vom Sozialamt gesponsert.
> ....alles blöd....Lösung gibts nicht.



Nö, man müsste nur das System umstellen,

den Staat etwas verschlanken, alle Menschen sollten in die Sicherungssysteme einzahlen,
alle Beamte müssen selbst für ihre Vorsorge bezahlen,
generell ein Versicherungspflicht für alle

Dann könnte man das auch finanzieren


----------



## Kusanar (7. Juli 2017)

Immer wieder die gleiche Leier. Am Geld liegt es doch gar nicht, es wäre genügend da. Wenn aber auch JEDER in dem System gleich behandelt werden würde.

Ein Kollege hat es letztens auf den Punkt gebracht:

"Die Reichen haben genug Geld um jemanden zu engagieren, der für sie Steuern >spart<. Alle Anderen sind die Blöden und zahlen einfach."

Gibts ja nicht nur hierzulande, auch bei den Amis drüben. Ich zitiere mal aus diesem Artikel:



			
				FiscalTimes schrieb:
			
		

> Therefore, a business owner set up as a partnership, LLC ,or S corporation theoretically could pay herself a $200,000 salary from the business while declaring a $200,000 loss for the year and report her salary as zero.



Sind teilweise ganz üble Winkelzüge, die hier zum "Steuer sparen" angewandt werden. Aber eben nur deswegen, weil es unser System zulässt und kein Politiker sich die Karriere nach der Politik versauen möchte, indem er den Reichen und den großen Firmen ihre Schlupflöcher schließt bzw. das dann nur dazu führt, dass sich diese Firmen in einem Land ansiedeln indem kapitalfreundliche Politik betrieben wird.


Geld wäre mehr als genug für uns Alle, ja sogar für die ganzen Flüchtlinge da. DIE nehmen uns nix weg...


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2017)

Tja, die Gesetze sind ja von der Politik gemacht worden.
Eine Gruppe hat also ein gewissen Interesse an einem Gesetz und sorgt dafür, dass die Politik dieses Gesetz erlässt -- die lassen das Gesetz ja von den Leuten, die das haben wollen, schreiben.
Das einzige, was du da machen kannst, ist die komplette politische Struktur, die das verursacht, zu entsorgen.


----------



## Kusanar (7. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das einzige, was du da machen kannst, ist die komplette politische Struktur, die das verursacht, zu entsorgen.



Also wenn's nach mir ginge....


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Juli 2017)

Naja wen sich  nixs tut, werde ich den Job in 15 bis 20 Jahren aufhören und meine alte Arbeit machen 

Vielleicht höre ich auch früher auf, hab nämlich kein Lust mehr blöde Sprüche  anzuhören ,nur weil ich Ausländer bin.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (12. Juli 2017)

Leider bekommen nur die sozialen Strukturen, von denen man eher keinen Nachwuchs möchte, sehr viele Kinder, die nachher auch kaum einer regelmäßigen Erwerbstätigkeit nachgehen werden... Von denen schafft es am Ende nur ein kleiner Prozentteil raus aus der Mühle... Hausgemacht über Generationen!

Die "Anderen" bekommen 1 Kind, weil man das so erwartet, das schränkt ja das soziale Leben schließlich schon genug ein! Dabei wird nicht bedacht, daß 2 Eltern alt werden und nur 1 Kind bleibt... Das ist unsere Zukunft. Ein soziales Jahr, das man bei der Bundeswehr oder als Zivi ableisten kann, würde schon helfen - das Problem aber bleibt. Ich möchte nicht zu düster malen, aber in Zukunft werden wir ein extremes Problem bekommen; oder unser(e) Kind(er). Viele werden dann mit dem Finger zeigen und sagen: Sarrazin hat damals doch tatsächlich Recht behalten. Aber das wird nix ändern. Zahlen lügen nicht.

Allerdings wird keine Partei jemals wieder gewählt werden, wenn sie der "politisch korrekten Frau" befiehlt Kinder zu bekommen, damit unser Sozial- und Staatssystem nicht untergehen soll. Das läuft nicht. In Zukunft wird der Pflegeberuf als Dienstleistung eine Menge Personal erfordern, welches durch wen oder was bezahlt werden soll? Und die Generationen danach?


----------



## Kusanar (12. Juli 2017)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Leider bekommen nur die sozialen Strukturen, von denen man eher keinen Nachwuchs möchte, sehr viele Kinder, die nachher auch kaum einer regelmäßigen Erwerbstätigkeit nachgehen werden...



Musste spontan an Idiocracy – Wikipedia denken


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2017)

Ja, das ist leider heute so. Allerdings finde ich, dass gar nicht so viel Geld benötigt wird. Wir müssen uns nur mal mit dem Tod arrangieren lernen. Warum will man denn, wenn man sich schon nicht mehr um sich selbst kümmern kann, noch unbedingt 15 Jahre und mehr gepflegt werden. Warum wollen heutzutage viele Angehörige, ihre alten nicht gehen lassen?

Mir persönlich ist das unbegreiflich. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, das ist leider heute so. Allerdings finde ich, dass gar nicht so viel Geld benötigt wird. Wir müssen uns nur mal mit dem Tod arrangieren lernen. Warum will man denn, wenn man sich schon nicht mehr um sich selbst kümmern kann, noch unbedingt 15 Jahre und mehr gepflegt werden. Warum wollen heutzutage viele Angehörige, ihre alten nicht gehen lassen?
> 
> Mir persönlich ist das unbegreiflich.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Demnach hätte meine Großmutter, die jetzt in ihrem dritten Jahr im Heim verstorben ist, nicht in dieses Heim kommen sollen, sondern? Sie hatte einen Oberschenkelhalsbruch... 

Keine Ahnung, warum diesen Menschen nicht noch einen würdevollen Lebensabend gönnen? Nein, besser sterben lassen weil sie nicht mehr alleine leben können? 
Als nächstes kommen wir dann zum geplanten Ableben sofern irgendwer arbeitsunfähig wird?


----------



## blautemple (12. Juli 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, das ist leider heute so. Allerdings finde ich, dass gar nicht so viel Geld benötigt wird. Wir müssen uns nur mal mit dem Tod arrangieren lernen. Warum will man denn, wenn man sich schon nicht mehr um sich selbst kümmern kann, noch unbedingt 15 Jahre und mehr gepflegt werden. Warum wollen heutzutage viele Angehörige, ihre alten nicht gehen lassen?
> 
> Mir persönlich ist das unbegreiflich.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Nur weil sich jemand nicht um sich selbst kümmern kann hat er es also nicht verdient zu Leben?


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2017)

Verdient? Nö. Das er es möchte, ist allerdings okay. Nur dürfen er und seine Angehörigen dann auch nicht meckern über die Situation. So ist das zu verstehen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (12. Juli 2017)

Nur ist das Thema halt nicht ganz so trivial, da du diese Leute häufig nicht fragen kannst und als Angehöriger ist es wahnsinnig schwer zu entscheiden ob du den Stecker ziehen willst


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

Wieso Stecker ziehen?
Wenn jemand nicht mehr für sich selbst sorgen kann -- das muss ja nicht bedeuten, dass er alt ist, es können auch Menschen mit Behinderung sein -- muss man ihm helfen. Das sind wir als Gesellschaft denen schuldig, die sich eben nicht selbst darum kümmern können.
Und wer sagt, dass man das System abschaffen sollte, hat meiner Meinung nach einen zu engstirnigen Horizont.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Juli 2017)

Der Pflegenotstand entsteht ja nicht durch Leute "wo der Stecker gezogen werden kann."
Die Probleme sind da viel trivialer........z.B.: Witwe, Gesundheitszustand "rüstig", 78 Jahre alt wohnt in einem Dorf ohne Geschäft --> Führerschein nicht vorhanden --> also wie einkaufen?
Auch wenn man sich mal in Altenheimen umsieht wird man merken, das gerade mal 20% der Leute "voll pflegebedürftig sind"......der Rest kann halt keinen Haushalt mehr führen, aber sich waschen, anziehen und sonst "normal" leben.......Dafür braucht es aber auch Pfleger, Bufdis o.ä.


----------



## blautemple (12. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Stecker ziehen?
> Wenn jemand nicht mehr für sich selbst sorgen kann -- das muss ja nicht bedeuten, dass er alt ist, es können auch Menschen mit Behinderung sein -- muss man ihm helfen. Das sind wir als Gesellschaft denen schuldig, die sich eben nicht selbst darum kümmern können.
> Und wer sagt, dass man das System abschaffen sollte, hat meiner Meinung nach einen zu engstirnigen Horizont.



Genau darauf wollte ich ja hinaus.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Stecker ziehen?
> Wenn jemand nicht mehr für sich selbst sorgen kann -- das muss ja nicht bedeuten, dass er alt ist, es können auch Menschen mit Behinderung sein -- muss man ihm helfen. Das sind wir als Gesellschaft denen schuldig, die sich eben nicht selbst darum kümmern können.
> Und wer sagt, dass man das System abschaffen sollte, hat meiner Meinung nach einen zu engstirnigen Horizont.



Grundsätzlich ist das ja okay, aber tust du ja selbst nicht. Warum machst du nicht Hauptberuflich als Pfleger deinen Dienst? Weil du eben nicht magst. Da hörts dann auf. Ich für meinen Teil, würde das auch nicht wollen. Also beispielsweise meinen Vater pflegen. Ich will aber auch selbst nicht gepflegt werden. Meine Frau und ich geraten da oft aneinander. Sie ist jemand der ständig in den Urlaub möchte und etwas erleben und alt werden. Ich nicht. Ich bin hier, arbeite, erhole mich nach Feierabend (z.B. hier im Forum) und wenn meine Kinder groß sind, habe ich für mich, meinen Teil erfüllt. Ich weiß nicht was ich danach unbedingt für einen Nutzen für die Gesellschaft darstellen soll und einfach nur den Rest meiner Tage Urlaub machen, wäre wie Verdammnis für mich. 
Ich kenne viele Menschen die pflegebedürftige im näheren Umfeld haben und immer darüber erzählen. Ganz im ernst... die sind über. Natürlich dürfen sie leben so lange sie wollen, aber dann sollen auch deren Nachkommen dafür verantwortlich sein, oder sich entscheiden. Dann einfach zu sagen dass die Person unbedingt weiter bleiben muss, aber auch, dass es einem den Aufwand und die Kosten selbst nicht wert ist, halte ich für Quatsch.

Wir können ja mal in die Runde fragen: 
Wie alt will jeder von euch werden und wie stellt ihr euch euer Leben dann so vor? Auch was ihr für Gründe für ein vielleicht hohes Alter habt, interessiert dabei. Wollt ihr z.B. gern den Moment erleben wo euer Partner dahin siecht und stirbt? Dass wir sterben ist schon klar, wenn wir geboren werden. Also hatte jeder von euch schon mehr als genug Zeit sich damit zu beschäftigen. Es nicht getan zu haben, ist genau das was Geld kostet. Einfach weiter leben, ohne Sinn und Grund?

Stellt euch leben wie Urlaub vor. Den kann man so lange machen, wie man es sich leisten kann. Dann ist Schluss. Altenheime und Co. sollte man mMn ebenso verstehen. Wohl gemerkt mMn!
Ich sage nicht, dass ich das bisherige Systm ändern möchte. Nur, dass ich nicht verstehe warum darüber geschimpft wird, wenn man selbst nicht bereit ist dazu beizutragen.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juli 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, das ist leider heute so. Allerdings finde ich, dass gar nicht so viel Geld benötigt wird. Wir müssen uns nur mal mit dem Tod arrangieren lernen. Warum will man denn, wenn man sich schon nicht mehr um sich selbst kümmern kann, noch unbedingt 15 Jahre und mehr gepflegt werden. Warum wollen heutzutage viele Angehörige, ihre alten nicht gehen lassen?
> 
> Mir persönlich ist das unbegreiflich.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Kannst du ja mit dir selbst machen wen du in Rente bist und anfängst krank zuwerden


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das ja okay, aber tust du ja selbst nicht. Warum machst du nicht Hauptberuflich als Pfleger deinen Dienst? Weil du eben nicht magst. Da hörts dann auf.



Ich arbeite in der Automobil Industrie. Wieso sollte ich jetzt Pfleger werden?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele Menschen die pflegebedürftige im näheren Umfeld haben und immer darüber erzählen. Ganz im ernst... die sind über. Natürlich dürfen sie leben so lange sie wollen, aber dann sollen auch deren Nachkommen dafür verantwortlich sein, oder sich entscheiden. Dann einfach zu sagen dass die Person unbedingt weiter bleiben muss, aber auch, dass es einem den Aufwand und die Kosten selbst nicht wert ist, halte ich für Quatsch.



Du willst ernsthaft einen Kosten Nutzen Vergleich stellen?
Wenn du das so siehst, brauchen wir gar keine alten Leute mehr, da sie ja alle als Rentner nur Geld kosten.
Ebenso können Behinderte weg, kosten auch nur Geld und bringen keine Leistung.
Jeder, der nicht 300.000€ für ein Unternehmen pro Jahr erwirtschaftet, ist überflüssig und kann entsorgt werden.
Mannomann.


----------



## Kusanar (12. Juli 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Nur, dass ich nicht verstehe warum darüber geschimpft wird, wenn man selbst nicht bereit ist dazu beizutragen.



Aha. Dann guck dir doch mal bitte an, wer für den Erfolg der Unternehmen, für Rekordsteuereinnahmen und fürs Bruttosozialprodukt verantwortlich zeichnet. 

Kleiner Tipp: Es sind nicht die, die sowieso schon Kohle wie Heu haben.

Wenn du so sehr gegen das "Proletariat" bist, dann schmeiß doch alle Geringverdiener aus dem Land. Bin mal gespannt, wie lang der Laden dann noch läuft.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in der Automobil Industrie. Wieso sollte ich jetzt Pfleger werden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 wollte ich auch sagen..was für Logik

Wir machen am besten aus den Alten Soylent green 
Sol's Euthanasia [Soylent Green] - YouTube
Soylent Green Clip 4 - YouTube


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das ja okay, aber tust du ja selbst nicht. Warum machst du nicht Hauptberuflich als Pfleger deinen Dienst? Weil du eben nicht magst. Da hörts dann auf. Ich für meinen Teil, würde das auch nicht wollen. Also beispielsweise meinen Vater pflegen. Ich will aber auch selbst nicht gepflegt werden. Meine Frau und ich geraten da oft aneinander. Sie ist jemand der ständig in den Urlaub möchte und etwas erleben und alt werden. Ich nicht. Ich bin hier, arbeite, erhole mich nach Feierabend (z.B. hier im Forum) und wenn meine Kinder groß sind, habe ich für mich, meinen Teil erfüllt. Ich weiß nicht was ich danach unbedingt für einen Nutzen für die Gesellschaft darstellen soll und einfach nur den Rest meiner Tage Urlaub machen, wäre wie Verdammnis für mich.
> Ich kenne viele Menschen die pflegebedürftige im näheren Umfeld haben und immer darüber erzählen. Ganz im ernst... die sind über. Natürlich dürfen sie leben so lange sie wollen, aber dann sollen auch deren Nachkommen dafür verantwortlich sein, oder sich entscheiden. Dann einfach zu sagen dass die Person unbedingt weiter bleiben muss, aber auch, dass es einem den Aufwand und die Kosten selbst nicht wert ist, halte ich für Quatsch.
> 
> Wir können ja mal in die Runde fragen:
> ...



Ok, also wäre die Alternative laut dir für meine Großmutter irgendwo in der Gosse zu sterben, nachdem sie 10 Kinder großgezogen hat und wegen eines Oberschenkelhalsbruchs nicht mehr in ihrer Wohnung bleiben konnte. 
Ohne Zuschuss vom Staat wäre das Heim nicht finanzierbar gewesen. 
Tut mir leid, das ist für mich einfach unmenschlich. Vielleicht wäre noch erwähnenswert dass sie taubstumm war. 

Ich bin gerne dazu bereit, dass ein Teil meiner Steuern für solche Einrichtungen aufgewendet wird. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Kannst du ja mit dir selbst machen wen du in Rente bist und anfängst krank zuwerden


So ist der Plan, richtig.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in der Automobil Industrie. Wieso sollte ich jetzt Pfleger werden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum? Weil du doch der Meinung bist, es gibt nicht genug Pflegekräfte und es will ja keiner machen. Du selbst gehörst dazu. Du bist mitverantwortlich für diesen Zustand. Das ist jeder, der es nicht ändern will. Einfach nur zu sagen, dass Politiker sich darum kümmern sollen, ist Schwachsinn. Wie genau willst du im schlimmsten Fall deine Eltern, dich und deine Frau, 20 Jahre lang im Heim finanzieren? Schon Pläne?

Ich stelle für mich (ignorier das nicht dauernd) eine Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung auf. Wie finanzierst du das steigende Alter der Bevölkerung denn? Dazu kommt ja noch, dass du für die Pflege mehr Personal einstellen willst, was ich gut finde. Wie aber finanzierst du das?



Kusanar schrieb:


> Aha. Dann guck dir doch mal bitte an, wer für den Erfolg der Unternehmen, für Rekordsteuereinnahmen und fürs Bruttosozialprodukt verantwortlich zeichnet.
> 
> Kleiner Tipp: Es sind nicht die, die sowieso schon Kohle wie Heu haben.
> 
> Wenn du so sehr gegen das "Proletariat" bist, dann schmeiß doch alle Geringverdiener aus dem Land. Bin mal gespannt, wie lang der Laden dann noch läuft.


Okay, ich muss einfach fragen: Wie kommst du auf diese Schlussfolgerung? Wo schreibe ich, dass ich gegen das Proletariat bin? Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, gehöre ich dazu. Dein ganzer Post beinhaltet nichts, was in meinem zu finden war.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> wollte ich auch sagen..was für Logik


Was stört dich an dieser Logik, die besagt, dass immer weniger Geld dafür da ist und danach fragt, wie man es finanzieren soll?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ok, also wäre die Alternative laut dir für meine Großmutter irgendwo in der Gosse zu sterben, nachdem sie 10 Kinder großgezogen hat und wegen eines Oberschenkelhalsbruchs nicht mehr in ihrer Wohnung bleiben konnte.
> Ohne Zuschuss vom Staat wäre das Heim nicht finanzierbar gewesen.
> Tut mir leid, das ist für mich einfach unmenschlich. Vielleicht wäre noch erwähnenswert dass sie taubstumm war.
> 
> Ich bin gerne dazu bereit, dass ein Teil meiner Steuern für solche Einrichtungen aufgewendet wird.


Sie hat 10 Kinder groß gezogen und diese zehn sind nicht in der Lage für sie zu sorgen, oder wollen es selbst nicht? Nur um das klar zu stellen... wir reden hier von irgendeinem Heim, nicht von einem nach Nase, ja?  Warum war es denn nicht möglich, dass sie bei einem von euch bleibt? Also tausche zuerst mal "Gosse" gegen deine Wohnung. Dann verheilen Oberschenkelhalsbrüche für gewöhnlich im laufe der Zeit wieder. Bei ihr nicht? Wie alt war/ist sie denn? Das mit dem taubstumm spielt doch nur eine Rolle, beid er Frage nach dem allein bleiben, oder? 

Dein letzter Satz war der einzige Sinnvolle Beitrag von allen zitierten! Wenigstens eine Möglichkeit. Das sparen sich die anderen einfach. Ihre Verwandten sollen ewig leben, sie wollen ewig leben, aber bezahlen solls wer anders. Bloß sie nicht.
Denn das war es was ich kritisiert habe. Dass man meckert, aber keine Lösung hat.


edit
KEINER VON EUCH hat meine Frage beantwortet. Keiner! 
Wollt ihr mir wirklich erzählen, dass keiner von euch sich in seinem Leben mal Gedanken darüber gemacht hat warum er lebt, was er noch vor hat, welche Bedeutung das hat, welche Vor- und Nachteile und wie er abgehen möchte und wann?


----------



## efdev (12. Juli 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum war es denn nicht möglich, dass sie bei einem von euch bleibt? Also tausche zuerst mal "Gosse" gegen deine Wohnung. Dann verheilen Oberschenkelhalsbrüche für gewöhnlich im laufe der Zeit wieder. Bei ihr nicht? Wie alt war/ist sie denn? Das mit dem taubstumm spielt doch nur eine Rolle, beid er Frage nach dem allein bleiben, oder?



Hast du mal jemanden gepflegt? 
Das ist mit einer vollen Stelle  einfach nicht drin sofern es mehr Aufwand bedarf als ein Dach über dem Kopf zu stellen, denn wenn die Person gerade wenn sie verletzt ist sich nicht weitestgehend selbst versorgen kann ist das nahe an einem Vollzeitjob.
Deswegen gibt es auch Pflegeberufe wenn das so einfach nebenher gehen würden dann könnten die ganzen Altenheim usw. dicht machen


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Hast du mal jemanden gepflegt?
> Das ist mit einer vollen Stelle  einfach nicht drin sofern es mehr Aufwand bedarf als ein Dach über dem Kopf zu stellen, denn wenn die Person gerade wenn sie verletzt ist sich nicht weitestgehend selbst versorgen kann ist das nahe an einem Vollzeitjob.
> Deswegen gibt es auch Pflegeberufe wenn das so einfach nebenher gehen würden dann könnten die ganzen Altenheim usw. dicht machen


Kann er gar nicht, sonst würde man sich solche dummdreisten Kommentare sparen. Mega peinlich.

Selbst die Lösung seines sogenannten Problems ist offensichtlich, sofern man sich 2Minuten damit befasst. Diese sogenannten Pflegeberufe beeinhalten häufig extreme Arbeitszeiten, Bereitschaftsdienste, hohe körperliche und nervliche Belastung. Sowas löst man durch entsprechende Anpassung der Arbeitszeiten und Bezahlung, fertig.

Aber sicher nicht in dem jeder nur vor der eigenen Türe kehrt. In so einem System blieben weit mehr Menschen auf der Strecke.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2017)

Doch, habe ich. Leider. Soviel zu "dummdreiste Kommentare", nicht wahr? 
Bei zehn sie liebenden Kindern ist aber keiner bereit zu hause zu bleiben? Wir sind drei Kinder und eines hat in den sauren Apfel gebissen und bleibt zuhause. Dafür helfen die anderen finanziell.

edit
Das einzige was peinlich ist, ist die Tatsache dass ihr scheinbar alle nicht bereit seid euch um euer Ende Gedanken zu machen und was das für Konsequenzen haben wird für eure Kinder.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Juli 2017)

Weil ich keine Kinder hab oder will? 

Und dann?!

Bei durchschnittlich 1,4 Kindern pro Familie versorgt also 1 Kind seine beiden Elternteile ohne die eigene Existenz zu gefährden? Klingt spannend.
Komplette Bullshit Rechnung. Es soll sogar Leute geben die jenseits der 40 Kinder bekommen... das wird schon hart als Schüler oder Student nebenbei beide Elternteile zu versorgen. Aber in deiner Realität kein Thema. [emoji3]

Pflegebedürftigkeit ist auch nicht immer eine Frage des Alters, mal am Rande.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2017)

Und weiter? Das ändert ja nicht an der Fragestellung oben. Wie alt willst du gern werden? Wo siehst du dich im Alter? Wann willst du in Rente? Was dann? Wie finanzierst du das?

Übrigens: Falls du wirklich keine Kinder willst, bist du ein Teil des Problems. Denn nur durch deine Kinder, bist du zu versorgen/finanzieren.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Bei durchschnittlich 1,4 Kindern pro Familie versorgt also 1 Kind seine beiden Elternteile ohne die eigene Existenz zu gefährden? Klingt spannend.


Merkst du was? Das geht nicht wirklich. Jedenfalls nicht wenn wir mit aller Gewalt immer älter werden und auch niemanden loslassen wollen.

Einfach die Augen zumachen und das Thema ignorieren klappt nicht.


----------



## Kusanar (12. Juli 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie finanzierst du das?



Da haben wir ja das Problem: Du gehst davon aus, dass WIR das finanzieren müssen. Und zwar dann, wenn es soweit ist und wir ins Altersheim müssen. Und dafür haben wir uns jahre-, ja jahrzehntelang den Ar***h aufgerissen??? Da ist ne immense Schieflage in dem System. Entweder der Staat kümmert sich mal wieder um die, die er schröpft, oder der Staat ist sinnlos geworden.

Nochmal zur Wiederholung: Das Geld ist da! Es ist definitiv nicht ein Problem der Unfinanzierbarkeit. Es ist wie so oft nur eine Frage der Umverteilung. Hättest du den ganzen Thread gelesen, dann hättest du mein Kommentar dazu weiter oben auch gesehen. Insofern war deine Frage bereits beantwortet.


----------



## efdev (12. Juli 2017)

Nein das Problem ist eher unsere Gesellschaftsform die auf Produktivität ausgerichtet und alles andere als entbehrlich gilt z.B. Alte, Kranke und auch die ganzen Pflegeberufe die versorgen ja nur die "Nutzlosen" also wozu überhaupt gut bezahlen oder dafür sorgen das genug davon vorhanden sind.

Sollen wir jetzt jeden der noch gut leben aber sich nicht selbst versorgen kann eine Klippe runterwerfen? (und ja sich nicht selbst versorgen schließt gut leben können nicht aus) 
Und da hilft es auch nicht zu verlangen das jeder sein eigenes Leben hinten anstellt um ein Familienmitglied zu versorgen, sondern vielleicht eine gesamt Gesellschaftliche Lösung dafür zu finden das es diesen Leuten gut geht kann doch nicht so schwer sein.
Übrigens Geld ist keine Ausrede für sonstigen Müll ist auch Geld und der Wille da.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Juli 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Und weiter? Das ändert ja nicht an der Fragestellung oben. Wie alt willst du gern werden? Wo siehst du dich im Alter? Wann willst du in Rente? Was dann? Wie finanzierst du das?
> 
> Übrigens: Falls du wirklich keine Kinder willst, bist du ein Teil des Problems. Denn nur durch deine Kinder, bist du zu versorgen/finanzieren.
> 
> ...


??? Hab ich bereits beantwortet, finanziert wird sowas vom Steuerzahler. Genau wie heute, aber heute sind eben noch Mautautobahnen und Flughäfen wichtiger. Solange die Gesetze von Topverdienern und Lobbyisten gemacht werden wird sich da auch nix ändern.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Juli 2017)

Ähem: 
Sozialvertraglichkeit – Wikipedia
Sozialvertragliches Fruhableben – Wikipedia

So wird das in Deutschland rein wirtschaftlich gerechnet.
Es kann aber nicht sein, dass jeder möglichst viele Kinder bekommen soll, nur um das Rentensystem tragbar zu halten. Wo soll das denn hinführen?
Der Mensch wird immer älter, der Mensch wird immer mehr (7 Mrd., 1,4 Mrd davon leben in extremer Armut). Irgendwann sind es keine 7, sonder 10 Mrd. und wie die alle ernähren? Unterbringen? Unterhalten?
Aber immer die Predigt der Politik und Kirche immer "ja Leute, bekommt Kinder, am besten 2 oder mehr", nach dem typischen Klischee oder wie's in der Bibel steht.

Denkt von denen eigentlich keine Sau mal ein bisschen nachhaltiger?


----------



## efdev (12. Juli 2017)

Ernähren sollte das geringste Problem sein da reicht doch auch das aktuelle aus um alle zu ernähren es läuft halt nur alles falsch


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum? Weil du doch der Meinung bist, es gibt nicht genug Pflegekräfte und es will ja keiner machen.



Natürlich gibt es nicht genug Pflegepersonal. Daher ist es auch wichtig, dass sich die Familie um die Angehörigen kümmern, sofern das geht. Haben meine Eltern auch gemacht und wenn meine Eltern mal nicht mehr für sich sorgen können, kommen sie entweder zu meinem Bruder oder zu mir. Ins Heim werde ich sie sicher nicht abschieben.

Das Dilemma in Deutschland ist, dass nur produktive Berufe sehr gut bezahlt werden -- wie meiner eben.
Menschen, die unproduktive Berufe ausüben, verdienen weniger. Noch weniger bekommst du, wenn du Berufe machst, die praktisch jeder machen kann.
Das ist das größte Problem in der Gesellschaft. Menschen, die sich um andere Menschen kümmern, werden weniger beachtet als solche, die irgendwelche Sachen herstellen, die praktisch auch keiner braucht.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Du selbst gehörst dazu. Du bist mitverantwortlich für diesen Zustand. Das ist jeder, der es nicht ändern will. Einfach nur zu sagen, dass Politiker sich darum kümmern sollen, ist Schwachsinn. Wie genau willst du im schlimmsten Fall deine Eltern, dich und deine Frau, 20 Jahre lang im Heim finanzieren? Schon Pläne?



Ich sagte doch schon immer, dass wir die Arbeit weniger stark besteuern müssen, die Einnahmen aus Kapital höher. 
Dazu muss jeder in die Sozialsysteme einzahlen. Aktuell ist es so, dass sich jede Berufsgruppe, die sich das leisten kann, davon ausklammert.
Ebenso darf es keine Deckelung bei der Einzahlung geben, eher eine Deckelung bei den Ausgaben.
Genauso möchte ich gerne ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen. Damit könnte vor allem Altersarmut verhindert werden können. 
Dann hat der Staat in den letzen Jahrzehnten praktisch alle Sozialwohnungen an Unternehmen verkauft, die jetzt für Unruhe am Markt sorgen.
Aber so ist das eben mit der Politik. Da werden die schnellen Einnahmen gesehen, aber die langfristigen Ausgaben werden ignoriert.



Cleriker schrieb:


> KEINER VON EUCH hat meine Frage beantwortet. Keiner!
> Wollt ihr mir wirklich erzählen, dass keiner von euch sich in seinem Leben mal Gedanken darüber gemacht hat warum er lebt, was er noch vor hat, welche Bedeutung das hat, welche Vor- und Nachteile und wie er abgehen möchte und wann?



Ich möchte meine Tochter als Vater gerne in die Hand eines netten Mannes geben, mit dem sie dann ein gutes Leben führen kann und ich dann in Ruhe Opa werde. 
Dann möchte ich gerne in 20 Jahren in Rente gehen und auch noch Rente bekommen, von der ich leben kann.
Und ich würde gerne einen Frisbee aufm Mond werfen.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja das Problem: Du gehst davon aus, dass WIR das finanzieren müssen. Und zwar dann, wenn es soweit ist und wir ins Altersheim müssen. Und dafür haben wir uns jahre-, ja jahrzehntelang den Ar***h aufgerissen??? *Da ist ne immense Schieflage in dem System. Entweder der Staat kümmert sich mal wieder um die, die er schröpft, oder* der Staat ist sinnlos geworden.
> 
> Nochmal zur Wiederholung: Das Geld ist da! Es ist definitiv nicht ein Problem der Unfinanzierbarkeit. Es ist wie so oft nur eine Frage der Umverteilung. Hättest du den ganzen Thread gelesen, dann hättest du mein Kommentar dazu weiter oben auch gesehen. Insofern war deine Frage bereits beantwortet.


Ich hab es dir mal fett merkiert. Oder?! Oder was? Du siehst wie es aktuell läuft. Wie willst du den Staat dazu zwingen, sich zu ändern? Ich lese immer den ganzen thread bevor ich antworte und eine Lösung wie du das umsetzt und wo ich das vertraglich zugesichert bekomme, habe ich nicht gefunden.
Was passiert mit mir wenn ich 100 werde? Was bekomme ich? Wo bin ich dann? Wo hast du das aufgeschrieben? Selbst als ich davon das erste mal gehört habe (6. oder 7. Klasse), war mir klar dass es nichts wird. Wann wurden die Renten hoch gesetzt? Damals haben wir mit dem Lehrer aus jucks mal hochgerechnet und da stand am Ende, dass ich vor 75 überhaupt nicht an Rente denken brauche. Wer also nicht für sich vorsorgen kann, der braucht in 20, 30, 40 Jahren nichts erwarten. Der Staat wird nicht einfach so spendabel. 



efdev schrieb:


> Nein das Problem ist eher unsere Gesellschaftsform die auf Produktivität ausgerichtet und alles andere als entbehrlich gilt z.B. Alte, Kranke und auch die ganzen Pflegeberufe die versorgen ja nur die "Nutzlosen" also wozu überhaupt gut bezahlen oder dafür sorgen das genug davon vorhanden sind.
> 
> Sollen wir jetzt jeden der noch gut leben aber sich nicht selbst versorgen kann eine Klippe runterwerfen? (und ja sich nicht selbst versorgen schließt gut leben können nicht aus)
> Und da hilft es auch nicht zu verlangen das jeder sein eigenes Leben hinten anstellt um ein Familienmitglied zu versorgen, sondern vielleicht eine gesamt Gesellschaftliche Lösung dafür zu finden das es diesen Leuten gut geht kann doch nicht so schwer sein.
> Übrigens Geld ist keine Ausrede für sonstigen Müll ist auch Geld und der Wille da.


Du hast eine ganz schön abwertende Haltung gegenüber den Pflegekräften die sich quasi aufopfern für das Wohl anderer.
Dann schlag deine Lösung mal vor. Theoretisch hat Kusanar es ja schon erwähnt. Eigentlich gibt es eine Lösung, nur halten sich der Staat und seine Entscheider nicht dran. Der aktuelle Plan ist also gescheitert und wir brauchen einen anderen. Ich bin für jede Lösung zu haben, nur fällt mir persönlich keine ein, die irgendeiner dieser Wasserköpfer in der Regierung und den Wirtschaftsoberhäupten akzeptieren würde.
Geld spielt sehr wohl eine Rolle! Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir ausschaut, aber ich kann kein Geld mehr für Müll ausgeben den ich nicht brauche und an Wille mangelt es mir ganz sicher nicht. Ich jammere aber auch nicht herum und zeige mit dem Finger auf andere. 

Das mit dem "sein Leben hinten anstellen"... genau das gilt es aber inzwischen abzuwägen. Wer dazu nicht bereit ist, es aber von anderen verlangt (pfleger zu Billiglöhnen, damit man auch ja genug hat um dass jeder 100 werden kann, obwohl die mit 50 Rentenreif sind), der sollte sich mal fragen wie das gehen soll.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> ??? Hab ich bereits beantwortet, finanziert wird sowas vom Steuerzahler. Genau wie heute, aber heute sind eben noch Mautautobahnen und Flughäfen wichtiger. Solange die Gesetze von Topverdienern und Lobbyisten gemacht werden wird sich da auch nix ändern.


Ganz genau! Wie genau wirst du das jetzt ändern? Wann änderst du das? Morgen? Nächste Woche? Nächsten Monat, Jahr, Jahrhundert? Ich weiß bisher nichts von solchen Änderungen.
Theoretisches Wissen ist absolut nichts wert, wenn es ums Leben geht. Theoretisch braucht sich keine tot fahren. Theoretisch gibt es Gesetze die uns schützen vor allem Möglichen. Theoretisch sollten unsere bisherigen Alten auch gut versorgt sein. Na und wie sieht die Realität aus? 

edit
Threshold,
danke für einen Beitrag der nicht nur sagt "ich finde alles ******* so wie es ist, aber ads Geld ist da, also muss ich nur abwarten was passiert". Genau das haben nämlich die meisten abgeliefert.
Du hast das gleiche Problem wie Kusanar. Eine Lösung gibt es, ja. Umsetzen ist aber das Problem. Denkt ihr die Politiker und Vorstände werden in ein paar Jahren einfach wohltätig? Im Moment, mit dem aktuellen System, funktioniert es unserer aller Ansicht nach ja nicht wirklich. Also was passiert wenn wir an diesem System festhalten? Es wird nur noch schlimmer. 

Oder kann mir ein einzioger hier genau beantworten wann die Altersarmut endet, es für jeden einen anständigen Platz gibt, sich Familien nicht mehr zurückstellen müssen und gleichzeitig die Pfleger endlich mehr geschätzt und besser bezahlt werden? Ich kenne bisher keinen Termin.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ähem:
> Sozialvertraglichkeit – Wikipedia
> Sozialvertragliches Fruhableben – Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Das predige ich selbst schon seit mindestens 10 Jahren, das die eigentliche Intention der Politik (Rente) und Wirtschaft (Arbeitskräftemangel) für mehr Kinder eigentlich rein wirtschaftliche / konsumgesellschaftliche Interessen sind. Eine Konsumgesellschaft und das aktuelle Rentensystem funktionieren halt in der Theorie nur wen auch die Zahl der Konsumenten / Einzahler wächst.

Das Problem ist halt nur das sich niemand über die Schattenseiten dieses wirtschaftlichen, ökologischen und sozialen Problems (Suizid) die letzten ca. 75 Jahre wirklich Gedanken gemacht hat und sie selbst jetzt, wo viele Probleme schon äußerst offensichtlich sind (Ressourcenmangel, Umweltzerstörung / Klimawandel, extreme wirtschaftliche / soziale Ungleichheiten, sinkende Einkommen und Arbeitsplätze durch zunehmende Automatisierung, spürbar gestiegene Lebenserwartung, usw.) setzt die Erkentnis eines umdenkens nur in super-super-slow motion ein und folgt dem Muster 1 Schritt nach vorne 2 Schritte zurück, 1 Schritt nach vorne, 2 Schritte zurück und immer so weiter.

Grade die Personenkreise die sehr vom aktuellen System profitieren sind eben jene Personen, die zum einen den Einfluss und auch das Kapital hätten das System nachhaltig positiv zu verändern und 70 Jahre Konsumgesellschaft in den Köpfen der Allgemeinheit zu überwinden.
Gleichzeitig sind es aber auch diese Personengruppen die sich am wehementesten gegen reale Veränderungen wehren (Lippen und Papierbekentnisse sind hingegen chic bzw. angesagt) und gravierende Probleme des Systems bestreiten. Gut das mag kaum verwunderlich sein das sich gerade Profiteure gegen Veränderungen wehren, aber solange sich dort in diesem Klientel nicht endlich mal etwas geistig bewegt ist das Schicksal der Menschheit sowieso schon besiegelt, spätestens in den nässten 200 bis 300 Jahren werden wir durch extreme Überbevölkerung (laut UNO steigt alleine bis 2100 die Weltbvölkerung mindestens auf 11 bis 12 Mrd. Menschen an), Umweltzerstörung und die Auswirkungen der Klimaveränderung unseren Planeten so heruntergewirtschaftet haben das es hier auf lange Sicht, egal wie sich die Renten und Pflegesituation entwickelt (wohl bei anhaltender Situation ehr negativ), das es sowieso alles egal ist. 

Wobei das Prinzip der Veränderung von unten nach oben leider als ein Konzept angesehen werden muss  das nicht wirklich funktioniert, oder wer schon alleine von den hier anwensenden hat seinen Konsum mal etwas gedrosselt nur alle 3 bis 5 Jahre neue Hardware / Smartphones statt alle 1 bis 2 Jahre?
Oder möglichst Produkte mit massenhaft unnötiger Verpackung (z.B. Schokolade wo jedes Stück extra nochmal eingewickelt wurde) gemieden um so den verursachten Müll drastisch zu senken, wann immer möglich und zumutbar öffentliche Verkehrsmittel nutzen statt den privaten PKW?
Wo immer möglich regionale Produkte kaufen und vor allem bei Lebensmitteln außerhalb der Saison möglichst auf Importwaren aus Übersee verzichten?
usw...

Aber um auf das Kernthema des Pflegenotstandes zurück zu kommen. Würden wir nicht immer mehr Menschen zum Erhalt unseres Systems in prikäre Arbeit zwingen und von der zunehmenden und fortschreitenden Automatisierung gesellschaftlich gebrauch machen dann würde sich dieses Problem vermutlich schon drastisch reduzieren.
Schon alleine weil ein Teil der Menschen im Alter nicht mehr körperlich so runtergewirtschaftet wären das sie zu Pflegefällen werden, Maschinen bei der Pflege assistieren könnten (Japan ist dort bzgl. der Entwicklung ja schon gut dabei) und man den Menschen allgemein auch mehr Zeit, Energie und finanzielle Möglichkeiten einräumen könnte um sich für und im Alter fit zu halten.

Ich halte einen großen Teil des Pflegeproblems, wie man wohl unschwer erkennen kann, für systembedingt hausgemacht und statt medizinisch die Ursache zu bekämpfen macht man das was man immer, leider auch zu oft in der Medizin, macht und doktort solange an den Symptomen rum bis es krachend vor die Hunde geht und man entweder eine kronische Krankheit erhält, oder aber daran stirbt.


----------



## efdev (12. Juli 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du hast eine ganz schön abwertende Haltung gegenüber den Pflegekräften die sich quasi aufopfern für das Wohl anderer.


Nein hab ich nicht!
Ich hab nur wiedergegeben wie Pflegekräfte Gesellschaftlich wobei eher Wirtschaftlich (wobei diese Berufe in der Gesellschaft auch nicht sonderlich angesehen sind so wie alles wo es um andere Menschen statt Güter geht  ) angesehen werden das hat mit meiner Meinung zu diesen Berufen mal rein gar nichts zu tun hätte man aber auch erkennen können.
Aber damit das klar ist nein diese Meinung hab ich nicht zu diesen Berufen, diese Berufe werden zwar überall als anstrengend und nicht einfach gesehen/wahrgenommen aber nicht so behandelt was in meinen Augen ziemlich dreist ist wenn man bedenkt das wir diesen unsere mal mehr mal weniger geliebten Nächsten/Familienmitglieder in deren Obhut geben.

Um auf deine Frage zu Antworten: Alter und Zeitpunkt sind mir im Endeffekt egal es kommt wie es kommt, solange wie ein menschenwürdiges Leben habe lebe ich auch.
Das das endet für mich da wo meine Birne nur noch voll Matsch ist oder mein Körper am Ende ist und nichts mehr gebacken kriege, so Fit ich auch im Kopf bin den ganzen Tag am Bett gefesselt sein will ich mir und anderen nicht zumuten.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> was in meinen Augen ziemlich dreist ist wenn man bedenkt das wir diesen unsere mal mehr mal weniger geliebten Nächsten/Familienmitglieder in deren Obhut geben.



Dreist finde ich eher Aussagen wie die von Ackermann -- ehemaliger Chef der deutschen Bank -- der mal sagte, dass die Investmentbänkern, die in London sitzen, für ihn die wichtigsten Personen des Unternehmens sind -- alle andere sind scheinbar unwichtig für ihn.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das predige ich ...


Sehr gut geschrieben. Bekommt meine Zustimmung.



efdev schrieb:


> Nein hab ich nicht!
> Ich hab nur wiedergegeben wie Pflegekräfte Gesellschaftlich wobei eher Wirtschaftlich (wobei diese Berufe in der Gesellschaft auch nicht sonderlich angesehen sind so wie alles wo es um andere Menschen statt Güter geht  ) angesehen werden das hat mit meiner Meinung zu diesen Berufen mal rein gar nichts zu tun hätte man aber auch erkennen können.
> Aber damit das klar ist nein diese Meinung hab ich nicht zu diesen Berufen, diese Berufe werden zwar überall als anstrengend und nicht einfach gesehen/wahrgenommen aber nicht so behandelt was in meinen Augen ziemlich dreist ist wenn man bedenkt das wir diesen unsere mal mehr mal weniger geliebten Nächsten/Familienmitglieder in deren Obhut geben.


Hab ich mir auch denken können, aber dein post war so formuliert als wenn DU MIR diese Gedanken zuschreibst und das Gefühl wollte ich mal zurückgeben. Ich bin nämlich absolut der letzte der so denkt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Dreist finde ich eher Aussagen wie die von Ackermann -- ehemaliger Chef der deutschen Bank -- der mal sagte, dass die Investmentbänkern, die in London sitzen, für ihn die wichtigsten Personen des Unternehmens sind -- alle andere sind scheinbar unwichtig für ihn.


Jupp, daran kann ich mich erinnern.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

Wobei ich Ackermann für das Paradebeispiel für einen gierigen Banker halte. Der Typ ist meiner meinung nach gefährlich für das Sozialleben auf der Welt.
Und wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Klagen die Deutsche Bank gerade so verwalten muss, hat er einen gewissen Anteil daran.
Da fragt man sich manchmal, wieso solche Leute nicht im Knast sitzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei ich Ackermann für das Paradebeispiel für einen gierigen Banker halte. Der Typ ist meiner meinung nach gefährlich für das Sozialleben auf der Welt.
> Und wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Klagen die Deutsche Bank gerade so verwalten muss, hat er einen gewissen Anteil daran.
> *Da fragt man sich manchmal, wieso solche Leute nicht im Knast sitzen.*



Weil sie leider das Geld, die richtigen Beziehungen zum verschleiern besitzen, der Staat dort auch gerne nicht ganz so genau hinschaut, und Misswirtschaft im Managment leider auch noch belohnt wird (Boni / Abfindungen).


----------



## efdev (12. Juli 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch denken können, aber dein post war so formuliert als wenn DU MIR diese Gedanken zuschreibst und das Gefühl wollte ich mal zurückgeben. Ich bin nämlich absolut der letzte der so denkt.



Oh den Gedanken wollte ich dir eigentlich nicht zuschieben ich hab zwar das Gefühl das du unser Sozialsystem nicht immer magst so liest es sich manchmal aber ich würde nicht davon ausgehen das du Berufe als mehr oder weniger Wert siehst oder eher gesagt die Menschen die diese Berufe ausüben außer du schreibst etwas das man Ausschließlich so verstehen kann 
Quasi so wie meine Aussage oben ohne den Kontext


----------



## Two-Face (12. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wobei das Prinzip der Veränderung von unten nach oben leider als ein Konzept angesehen werden muss  das nicht wirklich funktioniert, oder wer schon alleine von den hier anwensenden hat seinen Konsum mal etwas gedrosselt nur alle 3 bis 5 Jahre neue Hardware / Smartphones statt alle 1 bis 2 Jahre?


Ich.
Meinen PC hab' ich in bald 10 Jahren nie aufgerüstet, nur Programmupdates gemacht.
Ansonsten nutze ich eben den Lappi, den Rechner mit den über 600W-Verbrauch schalte ich heute nur noch gelegentlich ein.
Spiele kann ich halt heute natürlich nicht mehr groß spielen, liegt aber auch schlichtweg and er Zeit, die mir dafür heute fehlt.
Und mein Handy, öhm, also das stammt aus dem Jahr 2009.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder möglichst Produkte mit massenhaft unnötiger Verpackung (z.B. Schokolade wo jedes Stück extra nochmal eingewickelt wurde) gemieden um so den verursachten Müll drastisch zu senken, wann immer möglich und zumutbar öffentliche Verkehrsmittel nutzen statt den privaten PKW?
> Wo immer möglich regionale Produkte kaufen und vor allem bei Lebensmitteln außerhalb der Saison möglichst auf Importwaren aus Übersee verzichten?
> usw...


Da wird sich denk' ich jeder irgendwo schuldig bekennen müssen.
Aber grade das mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln ist womöglich auch vom Staat so gewollt. In der Stadt mag das ja noch gehen, aber guck dich mal bei den Pendlern auf'm Land um.
Was allein bei der Bahn in den letzten 20 Jahren alles privatisiert wurde.
Du zahlst besonders als Pendler teils schon unverschämte Preise, nur knapp unterhalb des Spritpreises, dafür, dass du dich mit launischen Busfahrern rumschlagen und in stockenge und teils unbequeme Züge reinhocken darfst, die sich zu allem Überfluss auch noch - besonders im Winter - auffallend häufig verspäten.
Von der Warterei auf den Anschluss bei klirrender Kälte fang' ich gar nicht erst an.
Ich hab' das während meiner Ausbildung zwei Jahre lang mitgemacht, danach bin ich 3 Jahre die 27km mit dem Auto gefahren.
Heute wohne ich z.T. in der Stadt und fahre mit der U-Bahn.
Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel müsste man einfach mal attraktiver machen indem man sie auf ein kostenloses Modell umstellt (so wie z.B. in Talinn), aber da Deutschland ja eine Auto-Nation ist, wird da nichts kommen. Mit dem Rad fahren wäre für kürzere Distanzen auch eine sehr sinnvolle Alternative, aber der Ausbau an Radwegen hierzulande gleicht teilweise einem Schreckensbild.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich.
> Meinen PC hab' ich in bald 10 Jahren nie aufgerüstet, nur Programmupdates gemacht.
> Ansonsten nutze ich eben den Lappi, den Rechner mit den über 600W-Verbrauch schalte ich heute nur noch gelegentlich ein.
> Spiele kann ich halt heute natürlich nicht mehr groß spielen, liegt aber auch schlichtweg and er Zeit, die mir dafür heute fehlt.
> Und mein Handy, öhm, also das stammt aus dem Jahr 2009.



Bald kommt ja der i9 7980XE aufn Markt. Dann kannst du wieder aufrüsten und endlich mal wieder konsumieren.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Juli 2017)

...und das Geld dafür hol' ich aus der Rentenkasse, oder wie?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und das Geld dafür hol' ich aus der Rentenkasse, oder wie?



Du kannst ja im Altenheim jobben.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst ja im Altenheim jobben.



Da wird er aber eine zimlich lange Zeit jobben müssen. Altenpfleger ist ja nun nicht grade der bestbezahlteste Beruf und ein i9 7980XE + 2066er Brett auch nicht grade die günstigste Aufrüstungsoption.
Ist halt nicht wie beim Ackermann, der als Manager seinen i9 + Brett locker mit deutlich unter einer Stunde Arbeit verdient.

Gott da sieht man erstmal wie mieserabel man doch selbst bezahlt wird... 
Ich müsste für so ein i9 7980XE + Mainboard locker 3 Monate arbeiten, wenn ich keine Einschnitte in meiner Lebensführung machen will. 

Aber wer weiß, sollten sich meine Anlagen bei verschiedenen Herstellern für Drohnen, durch steigende Nachfrage, die kommenden Jahre auszahlen gönn ich mir vieleicht auch mal wieder was hochpreisiges bei der nässten PC-Aufrüstung.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Oh den Gedanken wollte ich dir eigentlich nicht zuschieben ich hab zwar das Gefühl das du unser Sozialsystem nicht immer magst so liest es sich manchmal aber ich würde nicht davon ausgehen das du Berufe als mehr oder weniger Wert siehst oder eher gesagt die Menschen die diese Berufe ausüben außer du schreibst etwas das man Ausschließlich so verstehen kann
> Quasi so wie meine Aussage oben ohne den Kontext



Das mag so rüber kommen, ist aber nicht so. Ich bin halt ein eher sachlicher Typ. Merkwürdig wenn man so will.

Ich sehe ein Bild von einem Ort und erfahre ein paar Infos dazu. Daraus mache ich mir eine Vorstellung. Wenn ich dann durch Urlaub oder so dort das erste Mal in meinem Leben hinkomme, merke ich beim ersten Atemzug, dass es wie erdacht ist und dann hat dieser Ort all seinen Reiz verloren. Dann ist Urlaub auf der einsamen Insel für mich genau wie der tägliche Weg zur Arbeit. 
Wenn ich einmal etwas gesehen, oder mir vorgestellt habe, beeindruckt es mich nie wieder. 
Eine Sonnenfinsternis beispielsweise würde mich nicht mal dazu bewegen den Kopf zu drehen. Bungeejumping würde mir nicht mal den Puls beschleunigen (bin ja angebunden) und als ich mir mal den Finger abgetrennt hatte (jemand anderes hat eine Maschine per Fernwartung aktiviert) hat mir das keinen einzigen Ton entlockt, oder mich erschüttert. Weil ich mir mal als Kind überlegt habe wie das wohl wäre (hab einen Film für Erwachsene geschaut). Mehr als ein "Jupp, genau so hab ich es mir vorgestellt" war nicht in meinem Kopf. Naja, außer Scham, weil es ekelig aussah. Auch die Geburt meiner Töchter hat mich nicht eine Sekunde beeindruckt, oder überrascht.

Ich finde also das meiste im Leben nicht sehr spannend und deshalb bewerte ich diese Dinge auch nicht sehr sentimental, sondern sachlich. 
Dabei bin ich alles andere als gefühllos. Ich heule sogar bei manchen Filmen und Ungerechtigkeiten bringen mich zur Weißglut. 
Der Tod, gehört aber zum Leben. Für mich ist sterben so klar und normal wie der Sonnenaufgang, oder das Atmen. Das macht man einfach, fertig. 


Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gott da sieht man erstmal wie mieserabel man doch selbst bezahlt wird...
> Ich müsste für so ein i9 7980XE + Mainboard locker 3 Monate arbeiten, wenn ich keine Einschnitte in meiner Lebensführung machen will.



Meine Tochter könnte das in einer Nacht -- na ja, lassen wir das. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Eine Sonnenfinsternis beispielsweise würde mich nicht mal dazu bewegen den Kopf zu drehen. Bungeejumping würde mir nicht mal den Puls beschleunigen (bin ja angebunden) und als ich mir mal den Finger abgetrennt hatte (jemand anderes hat eine Maschine per Fernwartung aktiviert) hat mir das keinen einzigen Ton entlockt, oder mich erschüttert. Weil ich mir mal als Kind überlegt habe wie das wohl wäre (hab einen Film für Erwachsene geschaut). Mehr als ein "Jupp, genau so hab ich es mir vorgestellt" war nicht in meinem Kopf. Naja, außer Scham, weil es ekelig aussah. Auch die Geburt meiner Töchter hat mich nicht eine Sekunde beeindruckt, oder überrascht.



Wir sind 99 nach Süden gefahren, damit wir den Kernschatten sehen konnten, also die totale Sonnenfinsternis.
Fand ich super. Was für ein Augenblick. Muss man erlebt haben. 
Und die Geburt meiner Tochter war ein tolles Erlebnis. Und meine Frau war froh, dass sie endlich wieder ihre Füße sehen konnte.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Juli 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Sie hat 10 Kinder groß gezogen und diese zehn sind nicht in der Lage für sie zu sorgen, oder wollen es selbst nicht? Nur um das klar zu stellen... wir reden hier von irgendeinem Heim, nicht von einem nach Nase, ja?  Warum war es denn nicht möglich, dass sie bei einem von euch bleibt? Also tausche zuerst mal "Gosse" gegen deine Wohnung. Dann verheilen Oberschenkelhalsbrüche für gewöhnlich im laufe der Zeit wieder. Bei ihr nicht? Wie alt war/ist sie denn? Das mit dem taubstumm spielt doch nur eine Rolle, beid er Frage nach dem allein bleiben, oder?


Mit 86 Jahren spielt hier nicht rein die Heilung ein Rolle. Erstens ist der Muskelabbau bzw der Wiederaufbau ein Problem, denn das wird meist einfach nicht mehr so wie es mal war. Zweitens kommt die Angst vor einer erneuten Verletzung.  Außerdem hatte sie die letzten Jahre auch Parkinson. 
Ich finde es echt interessant wie du einen Oberschenkelhalsbruch marginalisierst wo dieser Bruch für gewöhnlich die schlimmste Verletzung einer älteren Person ist, was die Mobilität betrifft. Außerdem passiert es ziemlich einfach. 
Warum die Pflege bei den Kindern ein Problem wäre? Erstens sind die Häuser/Wohnungen nicht alterskonform eingerichtet oder bieten nicht genug Platz, zweitens sind ihre Kinder mittlerweile auch 45-65 Jahre alt, haben/hatten selbst Kinder, zusammen mit Beruf. 
Nein, dass sie taubstumm war war bis zum Oberschenkelhalsbruch kein Problem, bis dahin hat es zum Glück großteils problemfrei funktioniert. Es ist mehr ein Problem wenn sie im Krankenhaus war oder bei Arztbesuchen.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Dein letzter Satz war der einzige Sinnvolle Beitrag von allen zitierten! Wenigstens eine Möglichkeit. Das sparen sich die anderen einfach. Ihre Verwandten sollen ewig leben, sie wollen ewig leben, aber bezahlen solls wer anders. Bloß sie nicht.
> Denn das war es was ich kritisiert habe. Dass man meckert, aber keine Lösung hat.


Wie schon gesagt, für mich muss und darf die Pflege älterer Menschen bzw Leute die darauf angewiesen sind auch kosten. Es kann nämlich nicht sein, dass diese Generationen dann plötzlich vor dem nichts stehen bzw alleingelassen werden (was ohnehin schon viel zu oft passiert). 
Ich habe irgendwo mal ein Sprichwort/Zitat gehört, das ungefähr so geht: "Den Wert einer Gesellschaft erkennt man daran, wie sie mit ihren schwächsten Mitgliedern umgeht." Und genauso sehe ich das auch. Für mich gehören ältere, pflegebedürftige Menschen dazu. Denn sie haben es sich in der Regel nicht ausgesucht, dass so etwas passiert. Diesen Menschen soll ein würdevoller Lebensabend erfüllt werden. 

Ich finde es halt wahnsinnig wenn irgendwelche Riesenkonzerne, die in Österreich weniger Steuern zahlen als ein Würstchenstand, brav ihre Gewinne abschöpfen durch irgendwelche Briefkastenfirmen in Irland oder sonstwo. Genauso Banken, die mit dem Ersparten Spekulationen betrieben und falls es nicht klappt, springt der Staat ein, mit Geld von den Bürgern. Das kann und wird so hoffentlich nicht weitergehen. Aber das begreift das Wahlvolk ja nicht, denn da geht es nur darum, weiter nach unten zu treten, noch ärmeren Leuten irgendwas wegzunehmen. Aber es checken die meisten halt nicht dass ein sehr kleiner Teil der Gesellschaft einen unverhältnismäßig großen Teil des Geldes besitzt. Ich will hier bei Gott keinen Klassenkampf ausrufen, aber so kann es nunmal nicht ewig weitergehen, das ist mir klar.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2017)

Was ist denn würdevoll? Früher, als es unser System so noch nicht gab und in allen Ländern ohne unserem System, muss man für sich selbst sorgen, oder die Kinder müssen es machen.
Das heißt, ganz egal was die alte Person hat und ganz egal in was für einer Situation man selbst sich befindet. Das war auch hier so. Du brauchst nur mal 100-200 Jahre zurück schauen. Daran sind Familien auch mal zerbrochen. Konnte man die nötige Pflege nicht leisten, war es für beide Parteien nicht angenehm, aber mindestens eine ist nicht mehr sooo alt geworden. Das war deshalb aber trotzdem würdevoll. Nur in unserer Zeit will man sich den tot nicht eingestehen. Uns geht es zu gut. Das ist schlicht so. 
Was soll daran würdevoller sein, irgendwo in einer Einrichtung am Leben gehalten zu werden, während die Familien selbst keine Opfer zu bringen bereit ist und das Jahr für Jahr so weiter? 

Bitte lies mal folgendes ganz sachlich und nicht emotional und subjektiv wie gestern:
Stell dir vor du schenkst deinem Kind ein Pferd. Das wird im Alter taub und lahm und ist für nichts mehr zu gebrauchen. Ihr wollt das auch nicht in eurem Garten haben und könnt euch eine Koppel auch nicht leisten.
Nur dein Kind ist als an das Pferd gewöhnt. 
Was machst du?

Bevor du jetzt wieder überreagierst, ich schätze Menschen nicht weniger Wert, ich hebe Tiere auf den gleichen Sockel denn bis auf sprechen, sind sie genau wie wir. Was Aras aber auch lernen können. 

Bist du auf den Tod der Oma vorbereitet? Was würde es effektiv ändern? Menschen sind auch schon mit 60 alt. Bei 86 Jahren hatte sie nicht nur ein langes Leben, sie und vor allem anderen Ihr hattet schon mehr als genug Zeit sich mit der Situation ihres Endes vertraut zu machen. Selbst eure Kinder sollten schon längst damit rechnen und es als ganz normal empfinden.

Unwürdig finde ich es, jemanden nicht gegen zu lassen. Wie oft habt ihr Kindern denn mit ihr, ganz offen darüber geredet/geschrieben? (oder wie ihr mit ihr kommuniziert)

Meine Frau ist als Kind gern geritten. Meist im Urlaub am Strand. Wenn sie dabei jetzt verunglückt, das Pferd erschrickt, sie stürzt und bricht sich die Beine und die Flut nimmt sie mir. Dann ist das nicht unwürdig, ganz egal wie jung sie noch ist. Sie hat sich in eine Situation begeben aus der sie es aus eigener Kraft nicht heraus schafft und die Natur holt sie wieder. 
Genau wie wenn man alt wird und der Körper marode und die Gelenke ihren Zweck nicht mehr erfüllen. Dann sagt einem die gleiche Kraft die das Wunder unserer Geburt beschert hat und Zellen dazu bringt sich zu teilen, dass es jetzt vorbei ist. Man hat seinen Teil geleistet. Woran sonst macht man den richtigen Zeitpunkt fest? 

Edit
Ach Mist, ich wollte deine Frage nicht ignorieren. Ich marginalisiere einen Oberschenkelhalsbruch, weil er täglich tausend mal passiert. Das ist so häufig bei alten, dass es so gewöhnlich wie graue Haare erscheint. Es ist schlimm weil es klar aufzeigt wie alt jemand ist wenn es schon seine Existenz bedroht. Es ist also ein Fingerzeig für alle, die das Alter ignorieren. Im Inneren ist jedem von euch in diesem Augenblick klar geworden was mit dieser Frau passieren würde, wenn sie auf sich gestellt wäre. Das hast du anfangs mit dem Gossenbeispiel klar verdeutlicht. 
So ein Bruch ist schwerwiegend, keine Frage. Allerdings nur dann, wenn man nicht bereit ist zu akzeptieren warum er solche Auswirkungen zeigt. Bei einem zwanzigjährigen hättest du nicht so reagiert. Also nicht der Bruch ist das Problem, sondern der Körper in dem er passiert ist. 

Ich finde die Pflege älterer ist für manche wichtig, das betone ich ausdrücklich. Die fängt aber bei den Kindern an, die entscheiden wie wichtig ihnen diese Person ist und was sie bereit sind dafür zu leisten/opfern.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kusanar (13. Juli 2017)

In erster Linie geht es halt wie so oft um den marktkonformen Kapitalismus, den wir alle betreiben. Ich bin da auch keine Ausnahme sondern auch nur ein kleines Rädchen im System. Auch wenn ich meinen Fernseher jetzt schon seit 10 Jahren habe und auch keine Notwendigkeit darin, sehe mir einen Neuen zu holen bzw. meine Handies immer nur gebraucht kaufe 

Ein System, das rein auf Profite, Rendite und immer fortwährenden Konsumzuwachs aufbaut, ist auf Dauer nicht überlebensfähig. Und auch gar nicht tragbar, wenn das Sozialwesen Mensch noch einen Cent wert bleiben soll. Und da schiebe ich dann doch den schwarzen Peter wieder in Richtung Staat, denn der soll Entscheidungen FÜR DAS VOLK treffen. Oder steht über der Pforte des deutschen Bundestags etwa doch "FÜR DIE DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFT" und uns fehlen bloss die passenden Brillen, um das zu erkennen? Wenn der Staat eine faire Besteuerung in alle Richtungen durchführen würde anstatt großen Firmen Steuervergünstigungen und Wirtschaftshilfen zu gewähren, dann wäre definitiv genug Geld da um uns allen einen schönen Lebensabend zu bescheren. Allerdings bringt es auch nichts, als Einzelner hier vorzupreschen. Wenn, dann müssten alle Staaten mitziehen, sonst werden die Produktions- und Steueroasen aufblühen. Ein klein wenig unrealistisch, dass hier alle mitmachen werden, nicht? 

Also, lieber @cleriker, wenn du dich hier beschwerst dass ich keine Patentlösung präsentieren kann, dann liegt das einfach daran dass ich momentan die Situation als hoffnungslos verfahren betrachte. Der Kapitalismus müsste weg (oder wenigstens immens gedämpft werden) und endlich eine faire Verteilung des Kapitals erreicht werden. Dieser Wandel käme einer fast weltweiten Revolution gleich. Aber solange wir Bürger keine Lobby (mehr) haben, die Regierungen nur noch in die eigene Tasche arbeiten, jeder Andersdenkende sofort ins Linke oder Rechte Eck gestellt wird und sich die Staaten untereinander sowieso lieber zerstreiten als zusammenzuarbeiten, wird sich da nichts tun. Auch nicht in kleinen Schritten...


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2017)

Ja, leider. Genau deshalb sage ich ja, dass wir uns und unseren Lebensabend mit der jetzigen Situation und schlimmer bewerten müssen. Wir können momentan nichts erwarten vom Staat. Ist einfach so. Deshalb ist es wichtig, dass wir uns Gedanken machen wie wir trotz dieser Entwicklung im Alter klarkommen wollen. Das ist für alle mit einem Einkommen von über 60.000 jährlich noch gut machbar. Was aber mit denen darunter? Sehr sehr viele Menschen müssen mit um die 20.000 auskommen. Davon Partner und Kinder finanzieren, sowie Wohnung und Mobilität. 
Da kann man nicht mal einen einzigen Euro zurücklegen, oder ansparen. Keine Zusatzrente, keine Versicherung die spezielle Kosten übernimmt. Jedoch werden auch die alt. Wenn die mit 60 dann körperlich komplett im Eimer sind, was dann? Die Frührente gibt's noch nicht. Bleibt nur Sozialhilfe. Die die sie Dan pflegen müssen, müssen möglichst günstig sein. Also die bekommen dann noch weniger als jetzt schon und sind noch schneller kaputt und vielleicht selbst bedürftig. 
So doof das auch klingt, aber mit seinem Ende und allen Konsequenzen für die Angehörigen, sollte man sich allerspätestens mit 50 mit diesen Angehörigen auseinander setzen. Auch mit dem Thema was ist, wenn man keinen Platz in einem Heim erwarten kann.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Juli 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das ja okay, aber tust du ja selbst nicht. Warum machst du nicht Hauptberuflich als Pfleger deinen Dienst? Weil du eben nicht magst. Da hörts dann auf. Ich für meinen Teil, würde das auch nicht wollen. Also beispielsweise meinen Vater pflegen. Ich will aber auch selbst nicht gepflegt werden.



Ich arbeite in der Altenpflege und davor war ich bei ThyssenKrupp und habe meine 3800 brutto verdient .

Weiß net wie bei deine Eltern ist, aber meine haben es schwer gehabt und mussten für mich  vieles auf sich nehmen..will jetzt nixs privates schreiben .

Also soll die wen die alt sind linksrumliegen lassen? und glaub mir wen du mal nahtod Erfahrung mal hast wirst du anders denken. 


Meine Oma ist krebskrank und lebt bei uns zuhause und ich und meine Eltern arbeiten in vollzeit..denoch können wir sie pflegen die hat ja noch  mehr schwer gehabt  meine Vater und seine Geschwister großzuziehen.


Meine ur oma war 103 Jahre alt als die starb und war auch net in pflegeheim.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2017)

Solche Momente sind für mich immer sehr schwierig. Entweder haben wir sprachliche Barrieren, du hast meinen post nicht richtig gelesen, oder ich den richtigen Text an das falsche Zitat gehangen. Das ging meine ich nicht an dich.
Genau dein System emfinde ich ja als richtig. 

Was lustiges am rande:
Ich bin ja momentan Ausbilder. Vor kurzem hatte ich einen Mann hier, dem sollte ich schweißen und technisches zeichnen beibringen, sowie Grundlagen der Werkstoffkunde. 
Der war gelernter Pfleger und wollte umschulen und weißt du wohin ich ihn vermittelt habe? Nach Thyssen Krupp. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kusanar (13. Juli 2017)

Apropos faire Besteuerung:

Google spart 1,15 Milliarden Euro Steuern in Frankreich – vorerst | heise online

Jetzt überlegt mal, was man mit 1,15 Milliarden € in der Altenpflege bewegen könnte. Und das ist nur EINE FIRMA von vielen...


----------



## Grestorn (13. Juli 2017)

Leider würde der Staat, käme diese Steuerzahlung rein, das keinesfalls komplett in ein Thema wie Altenpflege investieren. 

Sonst würde ich sofort nach Irland auswandern, wo ja demnächst die Milliarden von Apple nur so sprudeln werden


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Tochter könnte das in einer Nacht -- na ja, lassen wir das.



Setze doch erst mal deine Brille auf alter Mann,

dann sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juli 2017)

Ich hätte am WE frei gehabt..muss trotzdem arbeiten 

Mit 2 stunden fahrt hin und 2 stunden zurück juuuhhuuu

Sind auch eine von viel Gründe das niemand in der Pflege arbeiten will...man kan privat nixs planen..weil am ende sowieso arbeiten muss..auch wen du sogar mit deine überstunden frei machst,
man springt sogar in urlaub schon mal ein.


----------



## Jimiblu (14. Juli 2017)

Genau das ist der Grund warum ich im Moment studiere. Ich arbeite seit 6 Jahren in einem Pflegeberuf (na gut, im Moment eher im Betreuungsbereich im weitesten Sinne) und bin froh in einigen Jahren keinen Schichtdienst mehr für'n Appel und n Ei machen zu müssen. Es gibt einfach nicht genug Anreize in Deutschland einen Pflegeberuf zu ergreifen, nicht Mal mehr für Leute aus dem EU-Ausland.

Leider sind unbefristete Zeitverträge wie überall ein großes Problem das abschreckt. Habe 5 Jahre lang (inkl. Ausbildung) bei einem großen sozialen Träger gearbeitet und wurde vorletztes Jahr gekündigt, obwohl mir versichert wurde dass ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen brauche...
Das ist häufig so, man kann kaum zukunftsorientiert planen wenn man maximal  Zweijahresverträge bekommt.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juli 2017)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Grund warum ich im Moment studiere. Ich arbeite seit 6 Jahren in einem Pflegeberuf (na gut, im Moment eher im Betreuungsbereich im weitesten Sinne) und bin froh in einigen Jahren keinen Schichtdienst mehr für'n Appel und n Ei machen zu müssen. Es gibt einfach nicht genug Anreize in Deutschland einen Pflegeberuf zu ergreifen, nicht Mal mehr für Leute aus dem EU-Ausland.
> 
> Leider sind unbefristete Zeitverträge wie überall ein großes Problem das abschreckt. Habe 5 Jahre lang (inkl. Ausbildung) bei einem großen sozialen Träger gearbeitet und wurde vorletztes Jahr gekündigt, obwohl mir versichert wurde dass ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen brauche...
> Das ist häufig so, man kann kaum zukunftsorientiert planen wenn man maximal  Zweijahresverträge bekommt.



 Dann weiß du ja was ich meine...und ich lief mal 20 Tage mit Zahnschmerzen rum, in den 20 Tage hatte ich einmal frei gehabt..aber da war ich so kaputt zum Arzt zugehen 

Von den 20 Tage hätte ich laut Plan 7 frei gehabt.


Du kannst auch schwer nein sagen, dann Leiden die Bewohner und deine Kollegen ist ja kein Büro job...wo ich auf einmal krank machen kann und arschlecken komme net und die da oben wissen das und nutzen es aus.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2017)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Leider sind unbefristete Zeitverträge wie überall ein großes Problem das abschreckt.



Du meinst sicherlich befristete Verträge

Jo, das ist schon eine Sauerrei,

sparen wo es nur geht 

Letztendlich wird der Gesetzgeber hier mal etwas ändern müssen,

so geht es definitiv nicht weiter


----------



## efdev (14. Juli 2017)

Hat er doch schon Probiert und kläglich versagt  auf den Gesetzgeber würde ich mich dabei nicht verlassen dafür kuschen die doch viel zu sehr vor der Wirtschaft


----------



## Jimiblu (14. Juli 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich befristete Verträge



Ja, war schon spät gestern[emoji43]


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Hat er doch schon Probiert und kläglich versagt  auf den Gesetzgeber würde ich mich dabei nicht verlassen dafür kuschen die doch viel zu sehr vor der Wirtschaft



Ja eben, das nennt man dann Kungelei/Korruption

Ich halte meine Hand hin, du gibst mir etwas,

und der Deal ist perfekt


----------



## efdev (14. Juli 2017)

Doof das ich bisher davon nichts gekriegt hab sollte mich mal in den Bundestag stellen und die Hand aufhalten


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Doof das ich bisher davon nichts gekriegt hab sollte mich mal in den Bundestag stellen und die Hand aufhalten



Jo, einmal drinne,

und der Rubel rollt lebenslänglich


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juli 2017)

Die leute müsste mal selbst um ihre alten  kümmern und net die ganze Verantwortung auf andere abladen. 

Die Leute machen auch den Eindruck ,wen die oma pflegefal l wird, das jemand  um sie  schon kümmert .

Ich brauch nur alle 2 Monat vorbeikommen Enkelkinder sehe ich viele   andere kommen gar net


----------



## Adi1 (15. Juli 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die leute müsste mal selbst um ihre alten  kümmern und net die ganze Verantwortung auf andere abladen.



Das geht schon mal gar nicht, dessen
schwere Portmonee`s, lassen sich nun mal nur mit
zwei Armen tragen


----------



## efdev (15. Juli 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die leute müsste mal selbst um ihre alten  kümmern und net die ganze Verantwortung auf andere abladen.



Schöner wäre es wenn es genug Leute gibt die sich um die Alten generell kümmern so das es jedem Frei steht ob er die Alten bei sich zu Hause pflegt (was einfach nicht immer geht) oder jemand sich um die Pflege kümmert. 
Was wäre das für eine schöne Welt in der man sich nicht einschränken muss und es trotzdem allen gut geht 
Aber wie wir schon festgestellt haben das ist das eben ein "Markt" den sich nur die Besserverdiener leisten können und für den Rest sowieso nicht genug Personal da ist aus diversen Gründen besser wir es wohl auch nicht da sich für die alten leider eh keiner wirklich interessiert wenn es darum geht mehr als Rente zu bezahlen  .
Wobei das mit der Pflegestufe auch nicht so einfach ist die KK probiert sich ja so gut es geht darum zu drücken, hab ich erst vor einiger Zeit gesehen da gibt es erst ne Pflegestufe wenn die Oma in der Kiste liegt  

In Polen klappt das glaube ganz gut mit den Pflegeheimen usw. die haben doch recht gute Pflegeeinrichtungen wenn ich mich recht entsinne


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2017)

Naja ich und meine Eltern arbeiten Vollzeit und  Pflegen die oma zuhause.

Btw sie lebt schon seit 15 Jahren bei uns 

Mutter 240 Stunden monat als Führungskraft 
Vater 3 Wechselschichten
Ich  in der Altenpflege 

Also man muss nur wollen 


Es gibt auch Tagespflegen von 8 bis 18 Uhr, wen man am bestimmte Tage net kann.

Machen auch einige



Sind polnische Familien net anders? bei den sind doch die alten wichtig und kümmern sie selber wie bei den Asiaten?


----------



## efdev (15. Juli 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Sind polnische Familien net anders? bei den sind doch die alten wichtig und kümmern sie selber wie bei den Asiaten?



Im Normalfall schon aber da soll es auch sehr gute Pflegeheime geben ich weiß auch nicht was gegen ein Pflegeheim/Altenheim sprechen soll die könnten sich zumindest theoretisch besser um diese kümmern. 
Ich hab meine Oma auch hier aber es wird nicht einfacher eher schwerer wenn die Mobilität noch weiter eingeschränkt ist wird das Duschen schon bald schwer und nen Badumbau kann ich mir nicht leisten.

Klar geht es aber besser wäre es doch anders oder meinst du nicht? 
Also wenn ich jetzt noch Vollzeit weg bin meine Mum Vollzeit arbeiten würde hätten wir hier schon ein Problem denn 24/7 würde ich meine Oma nicht mehr alleine lassen, das geht nicht lang gut denn dank diverser Krankheiten ist quasi ständig was wo man drauf achten muss ist wie mit kleinen Kindern 

Davon abgesehen wäre es doch eigentlich schön wenn man nicht eingeschränkt wird (und es kann mir keiner sagen das ne alte Person um die man sich kümmert keine Einschränkungen bringt) und es den Alten dennoch genauso gut vermutlich sogar besser geht, dabei geht es auch nicht nur um die Alten mit Familie gibt doch auch genug ohne sollte dir als Pfleger doch bekannt sein


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2017)

Vater und ich arbeiten in Wechselschichten 
Da ist immer einer zuhause.

Meinte nur wen einige so machen würden, 
Wäre ein Entlastung für die heime und Mitarbeitern .


Den ich GLAUBE nicht  das wir in Zukunft mehr Pfleger haben werden ..ganz in Gegenteil es werden weniger und mehr alten .

Habe ja geschrieben das ich in viele heime eingesetzt werde und die Mitarbeiter Durchschnittsalter sind 40 bis 50.


Es sei den wir holen uns aus Ausland sehr viele hierher

Wen es sich nixs tut wird es in 20 Jahren richtig knallen 

Die Baby boom Generation steht ja noch an

Jahrgänge 50 bis 60er
 ich pack noch die 40er drauf   

In den heimen sind ja zurzeit meist  Jahrgänge 20er bis 30er


----------



## efdev (15. Juli 2017)

Jup das wird noch toll und das beste es wird sich nichts ändern bis es zu spät ist du hast schon recht leider 
Gut das ich mit meiner Mum schon alles geklärt hat zu gegebener Zeit gibt es ne Schippe auf den Kopf


----------



## Cleriker (15. Juli 2017)

Dann nimm aber bitte nicht aus unachtsamkeit so eine neumodische Aluschaufel, oder gar Kunststoff. Das wäre für euch beide sicherlich enttäuschend.


----------



## efdev (15. Juli 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dann nimm aber bitte nicht aus unachtsamkeit so eine neumodische Aluschaufel, oder gar Kunststoff. Das wäre für euch beide sicherlich enttäuschend.



Nene die gute alte Eisenschippe muss herhalten die Aluschippen verbiegen sich schon beim Ausmisten im Stall das lässt den Dickschädel meiner Mum wohl kalt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juli 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> ...Es sei den wir holen uns aus Ausland sehr viele hierher...


Das passiert doch jetzt schon in vielen Bereichen und wird in Zukunft zunehmen.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Naja ich und meine Eltern arbeiten Vollzeit und  Pflegen die oma zuhause.


Und Deiner Oma alles Gute, dass sie mit Würde, etwas Freude und ohne Schmerzen die letzte Zeit erlebt.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das passiert doch jetzt schon in vielen Bereichen und wird in Zukunft zunehmen.





Sind ja viele von  Ost Europa und ich hattte mal ein einsatz gehabt bei einem heim von der katl. Kirche..da kammen alle Ordensschwestern die auch  pflegen aus Indien

Und haben mir erzählt, bevor die kamen ,hatten die gutes Bild über die deutschen und jetzt net mehr..weil die Angehörigen ihre alten abladen in fremde Händen.

Bei den ist ja sowas schlimm


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Juli 2017)

Sry für Doppelpost 

Verbot des Verbrennungsmotors: Wirtschaftsforscher sehen 600.000 Arbeitsplatze in Gefahr - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Da könnte man die Leute als Pfleger umschulen 

Wie wärst Threshold ?oder bist nach 2030 schon Rentner

War jetzt net ernst gemeint


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2017)

Ich muss noch 20 Jahre arbeiten.  
Aber die Teile, die ich produziere, braucht ein Elektro Auto auch. Von daher ist es mir egal. 

Und die Leute, die Pferedekutschen produziert haben, haben damals genauso über die Erfindung des Autos gemeckert, dass das Jobs in der Pferdekutschenindustrie kostet.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich muss noch 20 Jahre arbeiten.
> Aber die Teile, die ich produziere, braucht ein Elektro Auto auch. Von daher ist es mir egal.
> 
> Und die Leute, die Pferedekutschen produziert haben, haben damals genauso über die Erfindung des Autos gemeckert, dass das Jobs in der Pferdekutschenindustrie kostet.



Ist doch auch immer so, die Menschen wollen sich nicht an Veränderungen anpassen weil sie im Grunde ihres Wesens eigentlich Gewohnheitstiere sind.
Würde man aber immer danach gehen was etablierte Wirtschaftszweige wollen würde wir wohl heute noch jedes Buch per Hand schreiben statt es per Druckerpresse zu drucken. 

Aber der schlimmste Feind des Fortschritts ist im Grunde der Kapitalismus selbst, durch sein zwanghaftes streben danach Gewinne unter immer weniger Kosten maximieren zu wollen.
Aber ich glaube das ist auch ein anderes Thema und geht zu weit ab von dem Thema hier.^^


----------



## shadie (19. Juli 2017)

Es ist natürlich auch immer noch die Frage warum heutzutage Jobs wie Krankenpfleger oder Krankenschwester keiner mehr machen will.

Meiner Schwester (23 Jahre alt / ich 25 Jahre alt) ist aktuell im letzten Ausbildungsjahr als Krankenschwester und schreibt in 1 Monat Ihre schriftliche Prüfung.

Die Ausbildung zur Krankenschwester ist die schwerste Ausbildung in Hessen die man machen kann.
Mir kommt es teilweise so vor wenn ich Sie lernen sehe,
als ob Sie aktuell für das Studium zur Ärztin lernt.
Es muss der gesamte Körper samt den lateinischen Begriffen auswendig gelernt werden.
Hinzu kommt noch Medikamenten Kunde und viele weitere Dinge.

Dann ist meistens kaum Zeit zum lernen weil Sie wie Tengri zu Beginn schrieb,
dauernd angerufen wird, ob Sie aushelfen kann.
Dabei ist Sie mit Ihrem Schichtdienst durch und will schlafen gehen.
Überstunden häufen sich wie sonst was / es gibt aber keine Möglichkeit diese abzufeiern.

Die Schule......ist eine mittelschwere Katastrophe, Lehrer fallen aus / 
sagen einfach Unterricht ab so knapp vor der Prüfungsphase....die ganze Klasse hängt Lernfelder hinten dran so knapp vor der Prüfung.

Die Stationen......Azubis sind nur "Ergänzungen", keine volle Kraft.
Dennoch wird für eine ganze Station stellenweise nur ein Azubi und eine Krankenschwester für 20 Leute eingeplant.
Das Thema "Ergänzung" wurde hier offensichtlich falsch verstanden.

Was passiert nach der Ausbildung?
Job mäßig reißen sich die Krankenhäuser um Personal, das ist nicht das Problem.
Das "lustige" ist aber das Schwesternwohnheim.
Sie muss an dem Tag an dem Sie Ihre letzte Prüfung besteht aus dem Wohnheim bereits ausziehen.
Leute?
Wie soll das gehen?
Was passiert wenn Sie nicht besteht?
Soll Sie dann die angemietete Wohnung in die Sie ziehen würde wieder kündigen?


Mich wundert es ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass den Job keiner machen will.
Von der Bezahlung direkt nach der Ausbildung finde ich es rein vom "Wert her gesehen" sehr gut,
wenn ich mir dann aber anschaue was Sie leisten muss, Schichtdienst, Überstunden noch und nöcher....
.....dann ist das eine massive Unterbezahlung.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2017)

Naja, ich würde nicht behaupten dass die Ausbildung zur Krankenschwester wie ein Medizinstudium ist, aber über den menschlichen Körper muss man halt bescheid wissen. Dazu gehören eben auch die lateinischen Bezeichnungen.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Juli 2017)

Eigentlich war ich für die Wehr und Zivildienst 

Erstes die Bundeswehr wäre nicht von ein bestimmte Gruppe unterwandert 

Man hätte noch die viele zivis..würde aber für Frauen  auch Pflicht machen.

Das jeder 1 Jahr sozialer Arbeit leisten muss.
Naja wären dann zwang und ist auch nicht richtig 
(Bundesfreiwilligendienst..läuft ja auch net rund ) 

Denke am Ende läuft es hinaus 
Das wir die Leute massenweise vom Ausland hollen...damit die unser alten pflegen

Wie in Japan

Wird bestimmt einige Usern net gefallen 
Das deren Eltern in ausländische Händen liegen..aber so läuft das  ist doch jetzt schon so.


Bevolkerung nach Altersgruppen und Geschlecht | bpb mobil

Altersstruktur – Wikipedia


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juli 2017)

Angeblich soll im Jahre 2030-50 schon über halbe bis 1 Million Pfleger fehlen

Das will ich mal sehen
wie die das ausfüllen wollen 

Geht nur mit zwangsrekrutierung a la Zivildienst oder Pflegekräfte vom Ausland holen

In der Zeit bin ich dann 44 bis 64 Jahre alt und bin noch in dem beruf (falls) es sei den bin schon kaputt..

Care-Slam - Der grosse Pflegenotstand | Frau tv Video | ARD Mediathek

Edit 

Wall of Text gelöscht 

Juckt doch Ey niemand


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juli 2017)

Das Problem ist richtig ernst und ich bin selbst auch ziemlich überfragt wie man es lösen kann. 

Der einzige Weg, mehr Menschen dazu zu bewegen, in Pflegeberufe zu gehen, ist eine faire und damit deutlich höhere Bezahlung. Und die ist auch mehr als gerechtfertigt. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist die Pflege heute schon kaum finanzierbar, und wer nicht das Glück hat, selbst genügend Geld für's Alter zur Verfügung zu haben, und deswegen auf den Staat angewiesen ist, der ist wirklich nicht zu beneiden. 

Die Sozialausgaben werden uns alle noch massiv Kopfzerbrechen bereiten. Denn sie bedeuten letztlich, dass die immer kleiner werdende Gruppe an Menschen, die in diesem Land arbeitet und damit etwas erwirtschaftet, immer stärker belastet wird. Das Perverse ist, dass diese Belastung ja dann z.B. auch auf die Pflegekräfte selbst zukommt, denn die sind ja auch (sehr hart) arbeitende Bevölkerung. 

Wer hier das Ei des Kolumbus findet, soll sich bitte laut melden!


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juli 2017)

Einzige Lösung ist nur  mehr Leute, die dieses job machen..und man muss überlegen wie man Anreize dafür schaft.

-Wer 20 Jahre in der Pflege arbeitet kriegt Boni Rente was weiß ich 

-Zivildienst einführen 

-Massenweise Leute aus Ausland holen 


es sei den 
wen ich mal kurz scherzen darf 

Wir machen aus unser alten 
Soylent Green


Du muss mal an die Leute denken die ihre Angehörigen pflegen das sind 75 Prozent rest sind in Heimen  und der Staat spart 44mrd 

Und diese Leute(meisten) landen alle in Altersarmut weil die mit hartz4 niveu leben müssen 


Dort muss man auch was machen

Sonst pflegen weniger Angehörigen ihre alten und landen mehr Leute ins heim


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Ich denke, die schnellste Lösung wäre, die Wehrpflicht (und damit auch den Zivildienst) wieder einzuführen. 

Damit hätte man jedes Jahr genug Personen zur Hand und würde gleich auch ein Bewusstsein in der Bevölkerung für das Problem schaffen.

Nur, wenn man das tatsächlich einführt, dann auch für alle verpflichtend machen. Also auch für Frauen.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juli 2017)

Wenn es weniger junge Leute gibt, gibt es auch weniger Zivis. 

ich hab zwar grundsätzlich ein Problem mit Zwang (die Gesellschaft 'presst' Dich in einen Dienst, egal ob an Waffe oder am Rollstuhl). Aber es kann evtl. darauf hinauslaufen, dass es keinen anderen Weg gibt.


----------



## hazelol (24. Juli 2017)

ich habe grundsätzlich ein problem mit, scheiß drauf ich hab in der schule nix gelernt weil ich lieber chillen wollte, aber hey ich kann jetzt zuhause sitzen nix tun und bekomm trotzdem geld. 
von daher würde ich so eine pflicht begrüßen ob jetzt wehrdienst oder zivildienst ist grundsätzlich egal.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Das stimmt wohl, aber zum Teil besteht das Leben nunmal aus "Zwang". Du musst zur Schule gehen, du musst beim Einkaufen Steuern zahlen etc.

Ein dreiviertel oder ganzes Jahr für den Staat zu geben, ist denke ich, jedem zuzumuten.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich denke, die schnellste Lösung wäre, die Wehrpflicht (und damit auch den Zivildienst) wieder einzuführen.
> 
> Damit hätte man jedes Jahr genug Personen zur Hand und würde gleich auch ein Bewusstsein in der Bevölkerung für das Problem schaffen.
> 
> Nur, wenn man das tatsächlich einführt, dann auch für alle verpflichtend machen. Also auch für Frauen.



Kaaruzo und ich sind nur bei eine Sache uns immer einig 

Das ist für wehr und Zivildienst  
(Für Frauen sollte aber Wehrdienst optional sein 
Zivildienst ist Pflicht )

Und positive Effekte wäre auch 
Das die Bundeswehr nicht von Leuten mit einem politische Richtung  (egal welche)unterwandert wird...wen Menschen aus verschiedene Umfeld und Schichten kommen..ist die Gefahr ja  kleiner.


Ja grestorn was willst du sonst machen 
1 Millionen aus Vietnam holen ?

Fachkraftemangel und Uberalterung: Kunftig mehr vietnamesische Pflegekrafte in MV | Nordkurier.de

altenpflege vietnam - Google-Suche


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Kaaruzo und ich sind nur bei eine Sache uns immer einig
> 
> Das ist für wehr und Zivildienst
> (Für Frauen sollte aber Wehrdienst optional sein
> Zivildienst ist Pflicht )



Ach in Norwegen und Israel machen die das auch, also kann man das hier den Frauen auch zumuten. Und wenn eine Frau nicht an die Waffe will, kann sie ja immer noch Zivildienst machen. Aber ich wäre grundsätzlich für eine Wehrpflicht für beide Geschlechter. Alles andere ist für mich Diskriminerung.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und positive Effekte wäre auch
> Das die Bundeswehr nicht von Leuten mit einem politische Richtung  (egal welche)unterwandert wird...wen Menschen aus verschiedene Umfeld und Schichten kommen..ist die Gefahr ja  kleiner.



Richtig. Für linke, rechte und religiöse Extremisten ist es bei einer Wehrpflicht schwieriger, als bei einer reinem Berufsarmee.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ja grestorn was willst du sonst machen
> 1 Millionen aus Vietnam holen ?
> 
> Fachkraftemangel und Uberalterung: Kunftig mehr vietnamesische Pflegekrafte in MV | Nordkurier.de
> ...



Zumal es ja dann ein ewiger Kreislauf bleibt. Wenn du 1 Mio. Vietnamesen für die heutigen Alten holst, brauchst du ja irgendwann ja wieder Altenpfleger für die 1 Mio. Vietnamesen .


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumal es ja dann ein ewiger Kreislauf bleibt. Wenn du 1 Mio. Vietnamesen für die heutigen Alten holst, brauchst du ja irgendwann ja wieder Altenpfleger für die 1 Mio. Vietnamesen .




 Und du weiß ja nicht ob es den hier gefällt..wen die sehen was im heim abgeht

----

Das mit Norwegen wußte ich nicht..

Und das mit berufsarmee,  stimmt so


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und du weiß ja nicht ob es den hier gefällt..wen die sehen was im heim abgeht



Ich habe eine gute Freundin, die ist Krankenpflegerin. Was die mir zum Teil berichtet, lässt man schon stark Zweifel. Am besten man stirbt im Alter, bevor man zum Pflege oder Krankenfall wird. So traurig das auch klingt.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Das mit Norwegen wußte ich nicht..



Müsste noch gar nicht so lange her sein. Letztes oder vorletztes Jahr.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juli 2017)

Die meisten Menschen drängeln es auch...wen es um solchen themen geht.

-----
Wollte was schreiben, wäre aber zuviel gewesen.

Ging um viele Tage hintereinander arbeiten und am freie Tagen mehrmals  einspringen und das man  sein privat leben nixs Planen kannst 


Und da darfst nicht wundern ..wen die Leute alles hinschmeißen und seelisch und körperlich am Ende sind.

Ehrlich..ohne mein Hobby(am pc zocken) wäre ich längst seelisch am Ende..ist auch die einzige Sache.. wo ich mich voll  abschalten kann und hab wieder Kraft 

Auch wen das komisch klingt
Was anderes hilft mir nixs :/

Edit 

Und das wir uns net falsch verstehen 

Ich liebe mein Arbeit und habe sehr gutes Verhältnis bei ältere Menschen..war schon seit ich klein bin.

Ich Rede auch mit den während der Pflege und höre sehr gerne ihre Geschichten an .

Ist nur traurig das alles soweit gekommen ist..wie es momentan ist.

Und das man.. Tschuldigung, für den Satz der jetzt kommt .

Das man nur  während der Toilettengang des Bewohnern, mal Zeit hast um zu plaudern,ist halt am schlimmsten


----------



## Sir Demencia (24. Juli 2017)

Hi,

ich geb jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Ich empfinde es fast unerträglich was einige hier so schreiben. Auf die Kommentare von z.B. Cleriker gehe ich jetzt besser nicht ein, sonst bekäme ich sicher eine Verwarnung.

@toppic:
Der Pflegenotstand kommt nicht. Er ist schon da. Und das nicht nur bei der Versorgung von alten oder behinderten Menschen. Also nicht nur im Heimbereich. Er ist in allen Bereichen angekommen. Und er ist hausgemacht von Politik, Wirtschaft und Gewerkschaften. 

Der erste große Fehler ist die Annahme, man könne Krankenhäuser und Heime wie Wirtschaftsunternehmen führen. Die Annahme, man könne auf Dauer Gewinne hieraus abschöpfen ohne auf Dauer bei der Qualität zu sparen. Das kann auf Dauer nicht funktionieren.

Der zweite Fehler ist im ersten eingeschlossen. Auf der einen Seite heisst es ein Krankenhaus muss unter der gleichen Bedingungen geführt werden, wie ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen. Aber, und hier wird's wichtig. Die Krankenhäuser sind "gedeckelt". Wenn Audi oder VW z. B. die Kosten ihrer Produktion erhöhen müssen, dann geben sie diese Erhöhung an den Kunden weiter. Ein Grund ist z.B. ein höherer Tarifabschluss für die Angestellten. Gut, denkt sich jeder. Dann kostet der Golf in gleicher Ausstattung halt nicht mehr 27.000€, sondern er kostet 28.000€. Ist halt so.
Nicht so bei den Krankenhäusern. Wenn die Angestellten dort eine Lohnerhöhung aus den Tarifverhandlungen heraus erhalten ändert sich nix.
So bekommt eine Klinik z.B. nach Verhandlungen mit den Kassen für 2018 5 Mio € für Personalaufwendungen. Wenn jetzt die Gehälter um 3% steigen, kann die Klinik diese Kosten aber nicht an die Kassen weiter geben. Und das bedeutet in der Umkehr, dass entsprechend Stellen eingespart werden müssen. Die Folge, die Belastung des einzelnen nimmt zu.

Der dritte Fehler. Jeder ist bereit für einen neuen Golf mit aktueller Technik deutlich mehr auf den Tisch zu legen, als für das Vorgängermodell. Is' ja klar, man bekommt ja auch mehr. Wenn man aber 20€ im Monat mehr an Krankenkassenbeiträgen zahlen soll, ist das Geschrei groß. Welche Entwicklung in den letzten 20 Jahren stattgefunden hat... Das wird gerne als einfach gegeben und selbstverständlich hingenommen. 

Der vierte (un m.M.n. größte) Fehler. Unsere Politik hat in den vergangenen Jahren, die Augen vor dem demografischen Wandel verschliessend, dafür gesorgt, dass die großen und potenten Teile der Gesellschaft zunehmend mehr aus der solidarischen Verantwortung genommen wurden. Gleichzeitig wurde der Mittelstand immer weiter abgebaut und abgesenkt. Der Rest ist für jeden, der in Mathe ein kleines bisserl weiter als den einfachen Dreisatz beherrscht, eine logische Folge.

Ich leite eine psychiatrische Akut-Aufnahmestation im Herzen von München. Wir haben große Probleme Personal akquirieren zu können. Klar, welche "kleine Krankenschwester" kann es sich leisten in München zu leben? Ein Teil meiner Mitarbeiter muss neben einer Vollzeitstelle im Krankenhaus noch einen Nebenjob machen. 
Der Kabbaretist Hagen Rether sagte einmal sinngemäß: "... und wir wunderen uns, wenn derjenige in unserer Gesellschaft, der auf unser Geld aufpasst mehr verdient, als derjenige, der auf unsere Kinder aufpasst..." Ich finde, dass trifft den Nagel ziemlich auf den Kopf.

Jedesmal, wenn in den Medien von einem Pflege- Skandal oder Hygiene- Skandal in Heimen oder Krankenhäusern berichtet, ist der Aufschrei von Politik und Gesellschaft groß. Ich kann mich nur wundern, dass nicht mehr passiert. 
Dann wird seitens der Politik nach noch mehr Dokumentation, etc. geschrieen. Das Qualitätsmanagement wird angerufen und ausgebaut. Unterm Strich bleibt in weiten Teilen aber nur dieses hier. 
Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie meine Mitarbeiter und ich (hier stellvertretend für alle, die in der Pflege arbeiten) bis an ihre Grenzen und oft darüber hinaus gehen, könnte ich gesellschaftlich das große kriegen....

Ja, ich habe mir meinen Job selber ausgesucht. Klar, muss ich ja nicht machen. Ändert aber nix an der Gesamtlage. Yout get what you pay for. Wenn diese Gesellschaft nicht bereit ist mehr Geld für die Pflege in die Hand zu nehmen, wird si nix besseres bekommen als zu wenige und ausgebrannte Fachkräfte. 
Es bräuchte nur eine winzige Kleinigkeit um große Veränderungen in diesem Bereich zu schaffen: Die Entscheidungsträger in Politik und Wirtschaft müssten verpflichtet werden im eigenen Bedarfsfall exakt die Leistung zu bekommen, die der durchschnittliche Kassenpatient bekommt.  Und ich bin mir sicher, vieles würde sich schlagartig änderen. Aber solange auch hier die Devise gilt "Wasser predigen und Wein trinken" wird sich nicht viel tun. Denn diese Herrschaften bekommen ja allesamt Leistungen eines Privatpatienten. 
Weiter gehörte das ganze Privatkassen- Prinzip abgeschaft. Denn wenn ein junger Unternehmer sich zunächst privat versichtert, brtingt er den priavten Versicherungen einen Haufen Kohle rein. Und es ist relativ günstig für ihn. In der Regel nimmt er die Versicherung ja auch kaum in Anspruch. Wird dieser dann aber älter, steigen seine Beiträge erheblich an. Und ab einem bestimmten Punkt wird es günstiger für ihn in eine GKV zu gehen. Und die müssen ihn ja dann per Gesetz aufnehmen. Konnten aber im Vorfeld keine Gewinnne an ihm machen. Für die GKV wird das dann zum Minusgeschäft. Tragen dürfen es dann alle. Ist klar, was ich meine, ?!?

Und wir brauchen auch nicht über 200 verschiedenen GKVs. 50 würden reichen um einen gesunden Wettbewerb aufrecht zu erhalten.


----------



## Sir Demencia (24. Juli 2017)

Und ein ganz anderer Punkt geht um unsere teuern alten Mitmenschen. An dieser Stelle gehe ich dann doch ein Stück weit auf die Kommentare von Cleriker ein. 


> ...Warum will man denn, wenn man sich schon nicht mehr um sich selbst  kümmern kann, noch unbedingt 15 Jahre und mehr gepflegt werden. ...


Wer, ausser dem Betroffenen selbst soll denn entscheiden, ab wann (s)ein Leben noch lebenswert ist? 

Von blautemple: 





> Nur weil sich jemand nicht um sich selbst kümmern kann hat er es also nicht verdient zu Leben?


 und Antwort 
von Cleriker: 





> Verdient? Nö. Das er es möchte, ist allerdings okay. Nur dürfen er und  seine Angehörigen dann auch nicht meckern über die Situation. So ist das  zu verstehen.


Sorry, aber um Deiner "Argumentation zu folgen: Warum hast Du es verdient zu leben? Deinen Beitrag für diese Gesellschaft könnte ein anderer genauso gut erbringen?!?
Und ich finde, ein alter Mensch, der auf die Hilfe anderer angewiesen ist, hat es durchaus verdient zu leben. Gar nicht mal seiner Verdienste in der Vergangenheit wegen. Sondern, weil er auch im Hier und Jetzt noch ein ganze Menge geben kann. Es ist unglaublich spannend alten Menschen zuzuhören. Und die Welt von heute könnte (so sie wollte) unglaublich viel von der Welt von gestern lernen. Man muss nur zuhören. Sich Zeit nehmen. Leider wird die Quelle an Erfahrung und Gelassenheit des Alters immer weniger genutzt. Sollte sich jeder "Skeptiker" mal für einen Augenblick besinnnen und drüber nachdenken. Dürfte eigentlich jedem die eine oder andere persönliche Erfahrung zu einfallen. 
Ist halt alles eine Frage der Werte. In welcher Gesellschaft wollen wir leben? 


Und dann ggf. im September sein Kreuzlein an der richtigen Stelle machen..., gelle


----------



## Sir Demencia (24. Juli 2017)

Und ein ganz anderer Punkt geht um unsere teuern alten Mitmenschen. An dieser Stele gehe ich dann doch ein Stück weit auf die Kommentare von Cleriker ein. 


> ...Warum will man denn, wenn man sich schon nicht mehr um sich selbst  kümmern kann, noch unbedingt 15 Jahre und mehr gepflegt werden. ...


Wer, ausser dem Betroffenen selbst soll denn entscheiden, ab wann (s)ein Leben noch lebenswert ist? 

Von blautemple: 





> Nur weil sich jemand nicht um sich selbst kümmern kann hat er es also nicht verdient zu Leben?


 und Antwort 
von Cleriker: 





> Verdient? Nö. Das er es möchte, ist allerdings okay. Nur dürfen er und  seine Angehörigen dann auch nicht meckern über die Situation. So ist das  zu verstehen.


Sorry, aber um Deiner "Argumentation zu folgen: Warum hast Du es verdient zu leben? Deinen Beitrag für diese Gesellschaft könnte ein anderer genauso gut erfbringen?!?
Und ich finde, ein alter Mensch, der auf die Hilfe anderer angewiesen ist, hat es durchaus verdient zu leben. Gar nicht mal seiner Verdienste in der Vergangenheit wegen. Sondern, weil er auch im Hier und Jetzt noch ein ganze Menge geben kann. Es ist unglaublich spannend alten Menschen zuzuhören. Und die Welt von heute könnte (so sie wollte) unglaublich viel von der Welt von gestern lernen. Man muss nur zuhören. Sich Zeit nehmen. Leider wird die Quelle an Erfahrung und Gelassenheit des Alters immer weniger genutzt. Sollte sich jeder "Skeptiker" mal für einen Augenblick besinnnen und drüber nachdenken. Dürfte eigentlich jedem die eine oder andere persönliche erfahrung zu einfallen. 
Ist halt alles eine Frage der Werte. In welcher Gesellschaft wollen wir leben? 


Und dann ggf. im September sein Kreuzlein an der richtigen Stelle machen..., gelle


----------



## shadie (25. Juli 2017)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich geb jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Ich empfinde es fast unerträglich was einige hier so schreiben. Auf die Kommentare von z.B. Cleriker gehe ich jetzt besser nicht ein, sonst bekäme ich sicher eine Verwarnung.
> 
> ...





Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Und ein ganz anderer Punkt geht um unsere teuern alten Mitmenschen. An dieser Stelle gehe ich dann doch ein Stück weit auf die Kommentare von Cleriker ein.
> 
> Wer, ausser dem Betroffenen selbst soll denn entscheiden, ab wann (s)ein Leben noch lebenswert ist?
> 
> ...



Danke dafür / kann dem nur zustimmen.

Das Thema mit den Privatpatienten habe ich bisher so noch gar nicht betrachtet,
sollte aber jedem durchaus einleuchten, dass das kompletter Nonsens ist was da abläuft.

Es läuft einfach sehr viel falsch und ich wunder mich tag täglich,
dass es leute gibt (wie meine Schwester), die diesen Job sogar noch lernen wollen.
Trotz dem was da abläuft, der Belastung und der harten Ausbildung.

Bzgl. den alten Menschen kann ich nur beipflichten.
Ich bin auch erst 25 (oder schon?) und war sehr viel bei meinen Großeltern im Kindesalter.
Man konnte viel lernen von Ihnen was den Umgang mit anderen Menschen angeht, das Sozialverhalten,
Wertschätzung von anderen Menschen etc.
Meinen Opa (er hatte 20 Jahre Krebs), habe ich bis zu seinem Tod mindestens 1-2 Mal im Monat besucht.
Weil ich nicht wusste wann es vorbei ist und er noch viel hatte was er einem beibringen konnte.

Also als "unnütz" würde ich alte Menschen daher definitiv nicht abstempeln!


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juli 2017)

@ shadie 

Mein Vater und meine kleine Schwester wollten auch nicht das ich in die Altenpflege Wechsel...wollens immer noch nicht 

Solle bei mein alte Berufe bleiben,wo ich viel mehr  geld bekomme und mich nicht kaputt arbeite und mehr Rente hab und ein planbaren privat leben.

Aber ich arbeite sehr gerne in der Altenpflege auch wen es immer hart ist und in Zukunft noch härter wird. 

Aber wen es wirklich nixs tut
Muss ich es leider aufgeben 

Ich will ja später um meine  Eltern kümmern 
Deswegen will ich mich auch net verheizen


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juli 2017)

Um das mit den Privatkassen etwas zu relativieren:

a) man kommt eben nicht mehr so einfach in die GV. Dazu muss man einige Jahre unterhalb der Bemessungsgrenze verdienen. Sich die PV nicht mehr leisten zu können, ist kein Grund in die GV aufgenommen zuwerden.

b) Die PV sind aber gezwungen, einen Tarif anzubieten, der in Leistung und Kosten denen der (teuersten) GV entspricht.

c) Fakt ist, dass die privat versicherten heute schon einen großen Teil des Gesundheitssystems quersubventionieren. Ein Arzt kann unmöglich von den winzigen Sätzen leben, die die GV zahlt. D.h. jeder gesetzl. versicherte bekommt eine gute Leistung von seinem Arzt nur dann, wenn der Mittel, die er von der PV erhält für den gesetzl. versicherten abzweigt.


Meine Meinung: Ja, die Trennung zwischen PV und GV gehört abgeschafft. Einfach weil sich zu viele aus dem Soazialverband des GV ausnehmen... ausgerechnet die, die es sich leisten können.

Ein Überang in ein anderes System, egal wie man es nennt, ist aber sackschwer und kann nur gegen enorme Widerstände durchgesetzt werden. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich das noch erleben werde.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2017)

Bist du denn privat oder gesetzlich versichert?
Wir sind alle gesetzlich versichert und einen möglichst schnellen Facharzttermin zu kriegen ist praktisch unmöglich.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juli 2017)

Privat. 

Ja, ich weiß um das Problem mit den Terminen. Wie ich schon schrieb, die Ärzte verdienen kein Geld mehr mit gesetzlich versicherten Menschen. Das ist ein ganz übler Fehler im System. Es ist nur natürlich, dass die Ärzte privat versicherte immer vorziehen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2017)

Klar, aber das ist es ja auch, was mich stört.
Es werden ständig Gesundheitsreformen durchgeführt, noch und nöcher, aber weder die Patienten noch die Ärzte profitieren. Am Ende sind es immer die Riesen, die die Gewinne einstecken.
Ich kann doch nicht 9 Monate auf einem Termin beim Kardiologen warten. In der Zeit sterbe ich vielleicht. 
Ich hab im August einen Termin bei einem Dermatologen. Hab im Februar deswegen nachgefragt.
Jetzt brauche ich einen Termin bei einem Ortophäden. Da brauche ich praktisch nicht anrufen. Dieses Jahr kriege ich keinen mehr.
Interessant ist ja, dass die erste Frage des Arztes bzw. dessen Personal lautet, welche Krankenversicherung man hat. Da wird nicht gefragt, um was es geht oder ob man schmerzen hat -- es wird gefragt, welche Krankenversicherung man hat.
Und der Arzt interessiert sich auch nicht mal mehr für dich.
Meine Frau war letztens da und hat erzählt, dass ihr Zeh schmerzt aber der Arzt hat nichts gefunden und sie wieder weggeschickt.
Später hat sich herausgestellt, dass es eine Nagelbettentzündung ist. Die muss jetzt operiert werden. Natürlich nicht sofort. Dauert 3 Monate, bis zum Termin.

Wir brauchen endlich mal wieder eine Reform, in der die Personen im Mittelpunkt stehen, um die es geht. Aber weil ja 300 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr im Topf sind, buhlen alle möglichen Lobbyisten darum und kriegen den Zuschlag.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juli 2017)

Ja, ich bin Deiner Meinung, auch wenn ich vom System derzeit profitiere. 

Die Trennung zwischen GV und PV muss aufgehoben werden, zumindest müssen aber die Sätze der GV wieder auf ein normales Maß angehoben werden. 

Was es aber immer geben wird, ist eine teurere (Zusatz-)Versicherung, die eine "Premium"-Behandlung ermöglicht. Eine absolute Gleichbehandlung kann es gar nicht geben. Medizin wird sich (leider) immer auch nach dem Geldbeutel richten. Ärzte sind nun mal auch Menschen, die gerne Geld verdienen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2017)

Gegen Zusatzleistungen habe ich nichts.
Wer vom Chefarzt behandelt werden will, kann drauf zahlen. Wer ein Einzelzimmer im Krankenhaus haben will, kann zuzahlen.
Wer Extremsport betreibt, sollte ebenfalls zuzahlen.
Aktuell ist es aber so, dass ärmere Menschen eher sterben als reichere Menschen und das ist ein Widerspruch in Sachen Gleichbehandlung.
Meine Frau muss die Brustkrebsvorsorge selbst bezahlen. Erst wenn sie erkrankt, zahlt die Kasse die Behandlung.
Irgendwie ein Widerspruch. Andererseits wird meiner Meinung nach aber auch viel zu viel Vorsorge betrieben, weils ein lukrativer Geschäftszweig ist.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Frau muss die Brustkrebsvorsorge selbst bezahlen. Erst wenn sie erkrankt, zahlt die Kasse die Behandlung.


Dann wird deine Frau vom Arzt übers Ohr gehauen. Denn die Brustkrebsvorsorge gehört bei der GKV, wie auch diverse andere Krebsvorsorgeuntersuchungen, ab einem gewissen Alter zur Regelleistung, die von der GKV bezahlt wird und nicht vom Patienten. Siehe: Krebsfruherkennung: Was die Kasse zur Brustkrebsvorsorge zahlt | Sozialwesen | Haufe


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2017)

Mammografie muss selbst bezahlt werden.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juli 2017)

Kommt auf das Alter an. 


> Eine "spezielle" Brustkrebsfrüherkennung durch ein Mammografie-Screening  bezahlt die Kasse alle 2 Jahre für Frauen zwischen 50 und 69 Jahren.


Quelle siehe oben.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2017)

Ja, hab ich gesehen aber so alt sind wir noch nicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juli 2017)

Und glaub ihr .das die Politik noch was dagegen macht?...ich hab meine Hoffnung verloren 

Blind sind die Menschen ja nicht und die wissen  Bescheid...die verdrängeln halt


----------



## Grestorn (26. Juli 2017)

Was meinst Du, Tengri? Die unsinnige Trennung der Versicherungssysteme aufzulösen? Der Druck steigt immer mehr, Bürgerversicherung und andere Modelle werden immer wieder diskutiert.

Und was den Pflegenotstand angeht, so ist noch nicht mal eine Lösung in Sicht. 

Irgendwann bleibt aber nur die Wahl, eine Reform durchzuführen oder das System an die Wand zu fahren. 

Wir brauchen wieder einen Schröder, der Reformen auch durchdrückt und der bereit ist, hinterher der Böse zu sein. Denn jede Lösung wird einen Haufen unzufriedene Menschen zurücklassen, die Lösung, die alle zufriedenstellt, gibt es halt nicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juli 2017)

Versicherungen meinte ich nicht 
---------


Die löschen erst  das feuer aus ,wen der Wald komplett brennt....bis dahin bin ich und meine Kollegen schon abgebrannt.

Ehrlich seid Jahren läuft es schon so und wurde was gemacht Ahja letztes 0.35 Cent Lohn Erhöhung von der Politik

Ich warte schon auf meine hundert tausende neue Kollegen.....nicht  
Mindestlohn steigt: Mehr Gehalt fur Pflegekrafte | tagesschau.de


----------



## hazelol (26. Juli 2017)

es bräuchte eine regierung! keine groko die nix entscheiden kann und alles vor sich her schiebt, die opposition fehlt aktuell ja fast gänzlich. 
kp aber die 0,35 euro (ich hoffe es waren auch soviel weil 0,35 cent wäre ja quasi nichts) lohn erhöhung die man da erreicht hat, wurde sicher als riesen erfolg verkauft, sehe ich persönlich allerdings anders, den ob ich am monats ende jetzt 5 euro mehr habe oder nicht ist dann auch scheiß egal.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

Der wahre Skandal in der Meldung ist meiner Meinung nach die Tatsache, dass nach 27 Jahren Einheit immer noch Lohnunterschiede zwischen West und Ost gemacht werden und das auch noch vom Staat. Wobei die "Lohnerhöhung" (gleicht ja nicht mal ansatzweise die Inflation aus) auch ziemlich skandalös ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juli 2017)

Bei mein vorige Arbeit bekam ich ein nackte Stundenlohn von 23 Euro(zuschläge mal weggelassen) 6 Tage Arbeit und 3 Tage frei 

Sind schon Welten

Und habe jedes Jahr durchschnittlich 190 Tage gearbeitet und wieviel ich jetzt im Jahr arbeite muss ich ja net sagen 

Lustig ist das ich da Kollegen hatte
 die Meinten wir  arbeiten zuviel


In Österreich 
Sozialrechtsexperte Mazal schlagt Einsatz von Arbeitslosen fur Pflege vor - kurier.at


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2017)

Sry für Doppelpost 

Mal aus Neugierde 

Was macht ihr wen euer Eltern Pflegefälle  werden ?


----------



## Grestorn (27. Juli 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr wen euer Eltern Pflegefälle  werden ?



Ist bei meiner Mutter absehbar. Sie lebt im betreuten Wohnen und wird heute schon, wenn sie Hilfe braucht, entsprechend unterstützt. Finanzielle Unterstützung kommt von mir und ich bin mehrfach die Woche bei ihr für diverse Erledigungen usw. 

Meine Oma, 97, wird von meinem Onkel betreut. Der hat eine 24/7 Pflegekraft aus Rumänien organisiert, die in der Wohnung meiner Oma zusammen mit ihr lebt. Das funktioniert sehr gut, ist aber natürlich nicht ganz billig. 
Wenn ich mal so alt bin, wird es vermutlich eine solche Lösung gar nicht mehr geben... Und ich und mein Mann sind im Alter alleine, keine Kinder und keine Nichten oder Neffen, die sich für uns interessieren würden.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal so alt bin, wird es vermutlich eine solche Lösung gar nicht mehr geben... Und ich und mein Mann sind im Alter alleine, keine Kinder und keine Nichten oder Neffen, die sich für uns interessieren würden.



Gibt es da nicht Überlegungen bezüglich generationübergreifendes Wohnen?
Hatte da mal eine Doku zu gesehen und fand die Idee nicht schlecht, dass mehrere Generationen zusammenleben.
Die älteren kümmern sich derweil im die kleinen Kinder, während die anderen arbeiten sind und bekommen dafür Hilfe mit ihren eigenen Sachen, wie Einkaufen, kochen und so.
Also das Prinzip Großfamilie, aber man ist nicht miteinander verwandt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es da nicht Überlegungen bezüglich generationübergreifendes Wohnen?
> Hatte da mal eine Doku zu gesehen und fand die Idee nicht schlecht, dass mehrere Generationen zusammenleben.
> Die älteren kümmern sich derweil im die kleinen Kinder, während die anderen arbeiten sind und bekommen dafür Hilfe mit ihren eigenen Sachen, wie Einkaufen, kochen und so.
> Also das Prinzip Großfamilie, aber man ist nicht miteinander verwandt.



Quasi so, wie es schon zu Urzeiten war. Warum nicht, das wäre doch ein diskutabler Vorschlag.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Quasi so, wie es schon zu Urzeiten war. Warum nicht, das wäre doch ein diskutabler Vorschlag.



Man müsste auch keine neuen Wohnungen bauen.
Da gibt es riesige Häuser, die zur Hälfte leer stehen. Man könnte das so verteilen, dass die älteren Menschen unten leben oder in kleineren Häusern direkt in der Nachbarschaft.
Sie werden dann unterstützt von den Familien, die ebenfalls dort leben.
Um die Kinder der Familien könnten sie sich kümmern und werden gleichzeitig von den Eltern der Kinder mit versorgt.
Das Dilemma ist da aber die Deutschlands Bürokratie. Sobald du auf mehr als 2 Kinder aufpassen willst, brauchst du doch wieder eine Ausbildung zum Kindergärtner.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es da nicht Überlegungen bezüglich generationübergreifendes Wohnen?
> Hatte da mal eine Doku zu gesehen und fand die Idee nicht schlecht, dass mehrere Generationen zusammenleben.
> Die älteren kümmern sich derweil im die kleinen Kinder, während die anderen arbeiten sind und bekommen dafür Hilfe mit ihren eigenen Sachen, wie Einkaufen, kochen und so.
> Also das Prinzip Großfamilie, aber man ist nicht miteinander verwandt.



 die meisten menschen machen das net mal mit ihre eigene Angehörigen und geht den am arsch vorbei..als ob die dann mit fremden zusammenleben  würden. 

Funktionieren wird das..keine Frage..aber nur für kleine teil..und nicht für die mehrheit.

----------------------------

Bei uns zuhause haben wir ein Krebskranke Oma
und wen meine eltern pflegefall werden..kümmere ich mich um sie ..habe ich mit meine schwester so abgemacht.

Mein Alter herr wird sehr gut rente bekommen..damit kann man dann zuhause gut gepflegt werden
...wäre auch viel schöner..wen er in sein haus stirbt..statt alleine in Altenheim
...glaubt mir ... das  habe ich oft gesehen...und das will ich nicht für meine eltern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> ...als ob die dann mit fremden zusammenleben  würden.
> 
> Funktionieren wird das..keine Frage..aber nur für kleine teil..und nicht für die mehrheit..


Es ist eine mögliche Lösung für wenige. Allgemein klappt das natürlich nicht.
Diese Projekte finde ich ganz spannend:
Mehrgenerationenhauser: Startseite


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> die meisten menschen machen das net mal mit ihre eigene Angehörigen und geht den am arsch vorbei..als ob die dann mit fremden zusammenleben  würden.
> 
> Funktionieren wird das..keine Frage..aber nur für kleine teil..und nicht für die mehrheit.



Es müssen sich natürlich auch die richtigen finden, das ist klar.
Aufzwingen kann man das nicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es müssen sich natürlich auch die richtigen finden, das ist klar.
> Aufzwingen kann man das nicht.





Wen wieder mal so pflegeskandal kommt hört man was von Politik und in den Medien:p 

Sonst wird nicht viel darüber berichtet was zurzeit für ein Zustand in der Pflege herrscht und um deren Mitarbeitern

Wie gesagt wird alles verdrängt

hart aber fair vom 12.06.17 | Waschen, pflegen, trÃ¶sten â€“ wer kÃ¼mmert sich um uns ? - YouTube


----------



## Sir Demencia (31. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal so alt bin, wird es vermutlich eine solche Lösung gar nicht mehr geben... Und ich und mein Mann sind im Alter alleine, keine Kinder und keine Nichten oder Neffen, die sich für uns interessieren würden.



Naja, das wäre ja nicht das Problem. Es müssen ja nicht die eigenen Kinder sein. Die Mutter meines besten Freundes stand mir sehr nahe. Wenn ich mal Hilfe oder Rat gebraucht habe, hatte sie immer ein offenes Ohr. Und als mir meine Wohnung vor vielen Jahren wegen (vollkommen begründetem un nachvollziehbaren) Eigenbedarf gekündigt wurde, hat sie mir geholfen. Sie hatte damals ein großes Haus mit mehreren Fereienwohnungen. Eine davon hat sie dann beim Amt als normale Mietwohung umschreiben lassen und ich konnte dort einziehen. War die Wohnung neben ihrer eigenen.
Einige Zeit später bekam sie Krebs und wurde zum Pflegefall. Es war für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit die Frau zu pflegen. 

Will damit sagen, Du musst nur in die "junge" Generation persönlich investieren, dann bekommst Du in der Not auch zurück.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. August 2017)

Was man alles macht 
Neue Wege: Bewerbungsgesprache per Skype  / Nachrichten / Infopool - Altenpflege Online


Edit
Der Ausnahmezustand ist Alltag - Politik - Mittelbayerische


----------



## Tengri86 (13. August 2017)

Halblegale private Altenpflege entlastet den Staat


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. August 2017)

Wie lange mag es funktionieren, dass wir aus dem Osten und Südosten Europas abertausende Junge Menschen abziehen, 
um unsere Lücke zu stopfen? Wer ist dann noch in den "Geberländern" vorhanden? Es ist nur Problemverlagerung.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. August 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie lange mag es funktionieren, dass wir aus dem Osten und Südosten Europas abertausende Junge Menschen abziehen,
> um unsere Lücke zu stopfen? Wer ist dann noch in den "Geberländern" vorhanden? Es ist nur Problemverlagerung.



Naja, wen die nicht mehr wollen holt man sich halt Afrikaner, bzw. zieht die "Flüchtlinge" dazu ran.
Die Lücke im Paket-Auslieferdienst stopfen sie ja schon immer mehr, von da ist es dann ja nur noch ein kleiner Schritt sie auch als Billig-Pflegekräfte zu verdingen.


----------



## daLexi (13. August 2017)

Ich bin echt sehr gespannt wann ich eine männliche Pflegekraft aus Afrika kennen lernen werde. 
Selbst weibliche Pflegekräfte aus Afrika habe ich bisher nicht kennengelernt. 

In Service und Gebäudereinigungsbereich habe die eine oder anderen kennengelernt und muss sagen das nur die wenigsten eine Arbeitsmoral hatten die als solche zu bezeichnen wäre, spricht, es waren extrem arbeitscheue Mitmenschen.

Ich schließe damit nicht auf alle, aber ich kenne zu wenige fleißige Flüchtlinge um daran zu glauben das diese unseren Pflegenotstand abmildern werden, im Gegenteil...


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2017)

Gebäudereiniger kann man schnell werden.
Pfleger dauert länger, denn die musst du erst mal richtig ausbilden. Das dauert seine Zeit.
Aber genauso wie es heute schon viele Menschen aus Osteuropa gibt, die in dem Bereich arbeiten, wird es auch irgendwann eine gewisse Menge an Afrikanern geben, die in dem Bereich arbeiten werden.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. August 2017)

2030 fehlen 500 000 Pfleger und  vergisst net  das 2030 auch 50 Prozent mehr Pflegebedürftige geben wird 


Wo soll man die Leute herzaubern? 

So wie es jetzt läuft 
Ist der beruf sowieso unattraktiv 

Und in 2030 noch mehr 
Wen nixs gemacht wird


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2017)

Mehr Gehalt, höherer Personalstand.
Das kostet immens Geld und da Pflege nicht produktiv ist, interessiert sich niemand dafür. Ist bei Kindergärten ja nicht anders.
Aber so ist das eben, wenn wir in einer leistungsorientierten produktiven Gesellschaft leben. Da fallen die durchs Rost, die das nicht bieten.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist bei Kindergärten ja nicht anders.
> Aber so ist das eben, wenn wir in einer leistungsorientierten produktiven Gesellschaft leben. Da fallen die durchs Rost, die das nicht bieten.



Und dann wundert man sich warum nichts mehr in die Leistungsgesellschaft nachkommt wen man immer an den Enden spart wo es nicht sofort extrem produktiv ist.
Kinder sind halt eine sehr langfristige Investition und alte Menschen im Grunde auch, weil gerade Rentner für den Konsum, gerade beim Autokauf, und die Reiseunternehmen einen wichtigen Teil der Kunden ausmachen. Gut künftig vermutlich nicht mehr so sehr, wen dann nur noch Armutsrentner nachkommen, die nicht mehr das Geld dafür haben.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2017)

Denk an die Kreuzschifffahrt. 

Alte Menschen verfügen über viel Erfahrung, man sollte diese Erfahrung nicht einfach wegwischen.
Ebenso brauchst du Kinder, die neugierig sind, die Wissen wollen, denen man ziele vorleben kann.
All das geht heute den Bach herunter.


----------



## azzih (13. August 2017)

Das Problem ist halt auch in dem Bereich, das marktwirtschaftliche Prinzipien komplett versagen. Es gibt zu wenig Pflegekräfte und nochmal weniger Pflegekräfte mit Diplom. Und trotzdem steigen die Löhne nicht.

Man hat im Prinzip auch nur die Wahl zwischen relativ wenigen öffentlichen Trägern die Tarif bezahlen und immer mehr privaten Einrichtungen die teilweise stark unter Tariflöhnen rangieren. Sprich wir reden hier von ca. 2,2k Brutto für eine  diplomierte Krankenschwester mit Berufserfahrung, Fortbildungen im privaten Sektor und nochmal weniger für Altenpfleger/innen. im öffentlichen Dienst sind es dann ca. 2,5k.

Das ist trotzdem noch ein Witz wenn man überlegt das ein einfacher Arbeiter in irgendwelchen VW Werken am Band mal eben locker nen Tausender mehr verdient und nicht ansatzweise so eine Ausbildung und Verantwortung haben muss. Dazu kommen noch lustige Dinge wie Schicht- und Nachtdienste sowie Wochenendarbeit. Meine Mutter ist Krankenschwester und sie hat aktuell seit 4 Wochen kein freies Wochenende mehr gehabt, nur zwischendrin unter der Woche mal 1 freien Tag. Das Personal ist halt dermaßen knapp kalkuliert, das wenn nur einer in der Ferienzeit krank ist, das gar nicht mehr anders kompensiert werden kann und eben diese lange Arbeitszeit am Stück entsteht.


----------



## Grestorn (14. August 2017)

Ich finde, das Problem liegt ganz woanders. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass viele Menschen die Kosten des Altseins auf die Allgemeinheit abwälzen. 

Früher und in anderen Ländern heute auch noch, ist es üblich, dass die jüngere Generation die ältere versorgt und pflegt. Das ist mit Kosten und Zeit verbunden und ist eine Investition der Jungen, die gleichzeitig auch in ihre Kinder investieren, in der berechtigten Hoffnung, dass diese sich später wiederum um sie selbst kümmern. 

Das ist heute nicht mehr gefragt, die Bürde sich um die Alten zu kümmern, will keiner mehr tragen. Und auch die Investition in die Nachkommen ist immer weniger gefragt. 

Also sollte es doch angemessen sein, dass man während seiner aktiven Phase noch mehr in seine spätere Zukunft investiert. Also in Form von höheren Pflege und Rentenbeiträge und ggf. einer privaten Zusatzvorsorge, für die, die sich das Leisten können. Das ist doch in meinem eigenen Interesse, wenn ich meine Augen nicht komplett vor meiner eigenen Zukunft verschließe. 

Klar, mit 25 konnte ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, mal alt zu sein, und Vorsorge ins Alter erschien mir sehr abstrakt und "etwas für später". Heute, mit 48, sehe ich das ganz anders und wünschte, ich hätte früher angefangen ins Alter zu investieren. 

Die Regierung muss den Satz und auch die Progression für Rente- und Pflegeversicherung erhöhen. Die Progression damit Geringverdiener nicht noch mehr belastet werden, die besserverdienenden aber um so mehr. Zumindest bei der Pflegeversicherung sollte auch die Bemessungsgrenze entfallen oder zumindest deutlich nach oben verschoben werden, damit sich die Einkommensspitze nicht aus der Verantwortung stiehlt. 

Früher oder später wird man da gar nicht drum rumkommen.


----------



## Two-Face (14. August 2017)

Das Problem ist, wer selber Kinder und Job hat, woher nimmt er die Zeit, sich um seine "Alten" zu kümmern?

In der heutigen Leistungsgesellschaft geht sowas gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. August 2017)

Und wen man selbst um seine Angehörigen pflegen muss und das 60 Stunden in Woche.

Weiß du wieviel Euro Rente dir angerechnet wird wen du deine Eltern mit Max Pflegestufe pflegst  30 Euro in Jahr und du darfst kein Hilfe und sonst was holen 

Und das bei höchste Pflegestufe! Wird sonst abgezogen 

Muss man dann mit Hartz 4 leben und nebenbei 6 Stunden arbeiten..während du deine Eltern pflegst 
 Landest später in Altersarmut.

Hatte mal ein Video dazu verlinkt 


Und wie soll Bsp ein Pflegehelfer
 den seine zusatzversicherung bezahlen? 
Und die kriegen auch noch wenig Rente 

Sogar meine Berufsunfähigkeit Versicherung für eine 1500  euro bu rente kostet mich über 220Euro pro Monat.. wegen mein Beruf


----------



## Ash1983 (14. August 2017)

Und BU bringt nichts, wenn Verweis auf andere Berufe nicht ausgeschlossen ist; du brauchst eine EU.

Gesendet von meinem P8000 6.0 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Früher und in anderen Ländern heute auch noch, ist es üblich, dass die jüngere Generation die ältere versorgt und pflegt. Das ist mit Kosten und Zeit verbunden und ist eine Investition der Jungen, die gleichzeitig auch in ihre Kinder investieren, in der berechtigten Hoffnung, dass diese sich später wiederum um sie selbst kümmern.



Früher gab es auch kein Sozialsystem und die Menschen hatte viele Kinder. Je mehr Kinder, desto besser die Versorgung im Alter.
In Afrika heute immer noch der Standard, daher sind da auch die Geburtenraten extrem hoch.
In China sieht das wieder anders aus. Auch dort gibt es kein Sozialsystem, aber eben die Ein Kind Politik. Das wird den Chinesen in einigen Jahren bis Jahrzehnten auf die Füße fallen.
Und in der Pflege alter Menschen kann man kein Geld verdienen. solange wir also an diesen Kapitalismus mit seinen ganzen Fehlern festhalten, wird sich an der Lage, die heute ist und noch kritischer werden wird, nichts ändern.


----------



## Grestorn (14. August 2017)

Ich sag ja nicht, dass es früher besser war, es war eben anders. Die Message bleibt: Es ist nicht ok, dass man die Pflege alleine dem Staat aufbürdet, ohne dass die Bürger selbst mit daran beteiligt werden, entsprechend ihrer Möglichkeiten. 

Pflege und Alt sein kostet nun mal viel Geld, und das müssen immer weniger aktive Menschen bezahlen. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2017)

Du musst das Sozialsystem mal so gestalten, dass auch alle ins Sozialsystem einzahlen.
Aber immer mehr Leute klammern sich da ja aus. Von daher ist das System zum Scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## Ash1983 (14. August 2017)

Was genau wird das bringen? Also außer deutlich mehr Empfängern? Man müsste die BBG abschaffen und gleichzeitig Höchstgrenzen für Renten- und Krankengeldzahlungen einführen, das werden viele aber nicht mitmachen wollen. 

Gesendet von meinem P8000 6.0 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2017)

klar muss man die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze abschaffen.
Wer 2000€ verdient, zahlt 20% seines Einkommens für Soziales.
Wer aber 20.000€ verdient, zahlt nicht mehr 20% seines Einkommens für Soziales, sondern deutlich weniger.
Gleichzeitig wird die Rente gedeckelt.
Kann man alles machen, man will aber nicht.


----------



## azzih (14. August 2017)

Früher wurden die Leute halt auch nicht so alt. Sprich Krankheiten wie Demenz und Alzheimer waren wesentlich seltener oder die Leute sind halt schon gestorben bevor es ganz schlimm geworden ist.  Heute leben diese halb-hirntoten Menschen noch etliche Jahre bevor sie sterben und benötigen in der Zeit quasi 24/7 Pflege und das schafft ein Angehöriger einfach nicht. Und schon gar nicht ein Berufstätiger.

Vielleicht muss in dieser Beziehung auch ne leichte Korrektur erfolgen. Nicht alles was medizinisch möglich ist, ist halt auch sinnvoll. Ich brauch an ner 90 jährigen Oma nicht noch teure meist unsinnige Operationen durchführen, die alte Menschen oft genug in die endgültige Bettlägrigkeit bringen.  Meiner Oma haben sie mit 93 noch Stance in die Beine eingesetzt, weniger als 1 Monat später war sie tot. Und als ich im Altersheim gearbeitet habe, gab es solche Beispiele verdammt oft.


----------



## Grestorn (14. August 2017)

Für die Pflegeversicherung zieht die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze nicht: Die muss ja auch ein privat versicherter immer abschließen. Wie und wieviel die dann tatsächlich leistet im Falle des Falles ist mir allerdings selbst nicht ganz klar, die Infos im Netz dazu waren eher verwirrend. 

Auch wenn das mit dem Thread nicht wirklich direkt zusammenhängt, stimme ich aber so weit überein, dass die Trennung zwischen privater und gesetzl. Versicherung irgendwann endlich aufgehoben werden muss und sich auch selbstständige und gutverdiener mehr am Sozialsystem beteiligen. Auch wenn ich zu dieser Gruppe gehöre, finde ich es nicht gut, dass man da ausgenommen wird. Das widerspricht dem Sozialgedanken. Gerade die stärksten nehmen nicht am System teil...

Die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze bei der Rente ist aber problematisch. Wenn man die aufheben wollte, müsste man auch unbegrenzt nach oben rentenberechtigt sein. Heute ist die Rentenzahlung begrenzt, sowohl im Betrag den man maximal einzahlen muss als auch in dem Betrag, den man rausbekommt. 

Man kann nicht die eine Grenze aufheben ohne nicht auch die andere aufzuheben! Ich sehe aber nicht ein, einem Angestellten mit einem Millionengehalt im Alter auch noch eine Millionenrente zu zahlen


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze bei der Rente ist aber problematisch. Wenn man die aufheben wollte, müsste man auch unbegrenzt nach oben rentenberechtigt sein. Heute ist die Rentenzahlung begrenzt, sowohl im Betrag den man maximal einzahlen muss als auch in dem Betrag, den man rausbekommt.



In der Schweiz klappt das ja ganz gut.


----------



## Hackintoshi (15. August 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal euer Meinung und Ideen wissen
> Was man dagegen tun könnte.



Am besten auf sich selbst acht geben und wenn man nicht im "pflegeheim"  dahinsiechen will: rechtzeitig den suizid vorbereiten.
Für mich immer noch der beeindruckendste präzedenzfall: Gunter Sachs"Ausweglose Krankheit"


----------



## Gripschi (15. August 2017)

Ich kann so einen Entschluss je nach Krankheit verstehen.

Es mag zwar hart klingen, aber wer möchte den nicht noch mit Würde gehen.

 Wenn ich wüsste ich wäre in einem Jahr ein Wrack, könnte gar nix mehr. Zu wissen das dass dann noch Jahre gehen kann.

Ja dann würde ich die Notbremse ziehen.
___

Wie man es attraktiver machen soll? Oft ist es der Lohn gepaart mit den Arbeitszeiten. Dazu 3 Schicht System und belastende Arbeit.

Nicht jeder kann Arbeit komplett abgrenzen. Einige Fälle werden einen sicher Nahe gehen.

Leute zu lagern ist noch Einfach. Aber sie aufsetzen oder in einen Stuhl helfen ist nicht ohne. Einen Menschen der kaum helfen kann ist nicht leicht zu Bewegen.

Man hat da auch eine nicht geringe Verantwortung. 

Ich habe es getan in Rahmen einer Ausbildung zum Physiotherapeuten.  Es ist eine Scheiß Arbeit. 

Und die Zeit sitzt einen Permanent im Nacken. Ja nicht zu lange brauchen, dann meist wieder die Leute ins Bett bringen. 

Pflegeberufe sind oft Undankbar. Viel Arbeit für wenig Entlohnung. Geht etwas schief ist der Ärger dann groß.

Denn Fehler dürfen nicht passieren. Aber wenn es zu wenig Personal gibt, dieses Überlasetet ist. Dann passiert so etwas.

Aber Verständnis bringen wohl die wenigsten Auf.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. August 2017)

Ich hab mal auf unser Stadt Homepage geguckt wieviel die alten/pflegeheime kosten 

Durchschnitt eigenanteil..also wen du net willst..das man an deine rente/vermögen etc geht und das deine kinder net mitzahlen sollen.

2300 euro für pflege grad 2 bis 5 pro monat
(pflegekassen leistung abgezogen)
ok NRW... ist auch sehr teuer

Hab mir private pflegeversicherung gegönnt 3000 euro monatlich
 ab pflegegrad 2 bis 5 
100 prozent auszahlung...für alle eu länder.
(Der Versicherungsmann sagte..wäre der einzige bei ihm..der das gemacht hat 
die leute unterschätzen die kosten...der war erstmal geschockt..als ich ihm alles vorgerechnet habe) 

hoffe mal das dann in zukunft
 noch jemanden in deutschland ,gibt der mich pflegt


----------



## Tengri86 (26. August 2017)

"Triple Win": 1.000 Pflegekrafte aus dem Ausland gewonnen / Nachrichten / Infopool - Altenpflege Online


----------



## Grestorn (27. August 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hab mir private pflegeversicherung gegönnt 3000 euro monatlich
> ab pflegegrad 2 bis 5
> 100 prozent auszahlung...für alle eu länder.



Darf ich fragen, was Dich das kostet (bitte auch Dein ungefähres Alter mit angeben). Ich halte diese Absicherung für nicht übertrieben aber vermutlich auch extrem teuer - zumindest in meinem Alter.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. August 2017)

32 Euro 60 monatlich  und bin 31 Jahre alt 
(Die Continentale)
Hab aber ab Pflegegrad 2 bis 5.
100 Prozent (stationär) Auszahlung 

In ambulante habe ich nixs gesteckt nur 25 Euro tagesgeld.

Wichtig ist aber das du 100 Prozent Auszahlung hast bei pflegegrad 2 bis 5 und nicht 50 Prozent oder sowas. 

Hab die Tarif Comfort 25/100 (1te Zahl ambulant 2te Zahl stationär,tagesgeld in Euro)
2 bis 5 Pflege Grad 100 Prozent stationär 
Ambulant sind die Leistungen weniger 


Bei Comfort Plus häste bei Pflegegrad 1  dann noch  50 Prozent dabei und 1 zu 1 Auszahlung Leistung wie stationär bei ambulant , muss halt die tagesgeld Leistung erhöhen.weiß aber nicht wieviel so ambulante Dienst kostet...

Aber bei Pflegegrad 1 sollte man zuhause bleiben finde ich.wen man jemanden hat. 

Werde aber nach Steuer Erklärung noch an die Leistungen rumdoktorn 

Kannst ja ein teil steuerlich erstatten und hab noch eine Versicherung mit dem ich es auch machen kann 

Und wie gesagt es zählt auch für eu Länder und die Schweiz..falls du mal dein Wohnsitz verlagert  
-----------------

Bei uns in der Stadt sind die pflegeschulen 40 Prozent voll mit Migranten Asylbewerbern Flüchtlinge halt

Müssen wir wohl doch die meisten von Ausland holen
-----
Andere Bereichen sieht auch net rosig aus 

Pflegenotstand im Krankenhaus: Auf Intensivstationen fehlen tausende Pfleger - Wirtschaft - FAZ


----------



## Grestorn (28. August 2017)

Danke, Tengri. Ich hab eine Pflegezusatz, aber die ist viel teurer (ich war über 40 als ich sie abgeschlossen habe) und wurde auch vor der Umstellung auf die Pflegegrade abgeschlossen. Ich muss mich mal informieren, wie da die Bedingungen jetzt genau sind.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. August 2017)

Du hast eine pflegekosten versicherung? 

Antworte mal mein pm bitte  


Du muss aber erst wissen
 ob du  auch ambulant gepflegt werden willst 

Denke mal p1 Grad  ambulant
kannst du locker leisten 

Wen du dich nur stationär absichern willst
 ab Pflegegrad 2

Frag mal die Continental nach
Tarif  Comfort bei stationär 100euro täglich(geht bis 150)
 machst dann bei ambulant die Sätze  runter 

Wird vlt günstiger 


Wen du aber ambulant willst 

Comfort Plus dann ist bei ambulant auch 100 Prozent Auszahlung und bei p1 50 Prozent 

Tagesgeld würde ich ambulant 50 machen 
Wären bei p1 ambulant 750 Euro 

Du muss erstmal wissen was du willst.

Bei dir wird es so oder so teuer mit über 40 
Frag mal nach Umstellung (hoffe gesundheitlich ist nixs passiert in der Zeit)


Kannst ja die Sätze runter machen und  paar hundert Euro selber zahlen 

Denke mal München ist bestimmt so teuer wie nrw


Wird jetzt hier off Topic  


Schreibst du auch in deine Steuererklärung rein mit den Pflegeversicherung ?muss du glaub unter Vorsorge schreiben.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. August 2017)

https://www.bertelsmann-stiftung.de...Publikationen/GP_Themenreport_Pflege_2030.pdf


 Mitarbeiter in Vollstationär 
ü50 jahre sind 40 prozent schon hart

nur 51 124 azubis 
wieviele wohl durchgezogen haben 
ist ja alte statistik 

https://www.destatis.de/DE/Publikat...nisse5224001159004.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Tengri86 (29. August 2017)

In Wahlkampf hört man nicht viel über Thema Pflege und sagen wir mal Altersarmut 

Einzig etablierte  Parteien die was machen wollen.  

1.linke 
2.grüne
3.spd 

Bei alle anderen sieht so aus als wollen die weiterfahren 

Die Vorschlag von linken müssen die bestimmt Beiträge  gesetzliche Pflegeversicherung erhöhen
Aber naja die muss so oder so hoch !
Reicht doch für gar nixs

Dann muss man schon eine fette Rente kriegen 
Wo wir schon mal bei  Altersarmut sind 

44 Prozent der Pflegebedürftigen bekommen sozialhilfe.. weil die Rente net reicht für die ganze kosten. 

Tendenz steigend

Und das die Angehörigen immer weniger ihre alten pflegen ,weil einzelkind whatever und heutige Leistung Gesellschaft.

Wir kacken ja schon ein wo nur fast 30 Prozent vollstationär versorgt wird.

Ohne die pflegende Angehörigen 
wären wir längst in Ausnahme Zustand
 und Vater Staat spart sich über 40 Mrd....und diese Leute bekommen später als dank wenig Rente 

Und wieder Hallo Altersarmut und Sozialhilfe


----------



## Tengri86 (31. August 2017)

Ohne Worte 
Pfleger Niels H.: Was sich nach den Morden in deutschen Krankenhausern andern muss | Berliner Zeitung

Falls niemand mitgekriegt hat


----------



## Grestorn (31. August 2017)

Der in dem Artikel zitierte Claus Fussek hat absolut recht. 

Meine Mutter war jetzt wiederholt im Krankenhaus. Wegen einer Zusatzversicherung sogar auf der Privatstation. 

Was die Klinikleitung den Pflegern, Angestellten und natürlich den Patienten zumutet, ist unfassbar. Dass die unzufriedenen Patienten sich dann bei den Pflegern auskotzen, wundert nicht. Wie die dann genervt, frustriert und mir dem Nerven am Ende sind, kann man sich leicht vorstellen. Und schon ist die Spirale wieder einige Umdrehungen weiter unten. 

Private Kliniken (wie die Helios in Mü-Pasing) sind echt das letzte. Man hätte das nie Privatisieren dürfen.


----------



## Adi1 (31. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Der in dem Artikel zitierte Claus Fussek hat absolut recht.
> 
> Meine Mutter war jetzt wiederholt im Krankenhaus. Wegen einer Zusatzversicherung sogar auf der Privatstation.
> 
> ...



Richtig 

Demnächst werden aber noch mehr Pflegekräfte die "0815"-Pflege der älteren Patienten übernehmen,

ungelernt, wahrscheinlich auch mit wenigen deutschen Sprachkenntnissen

Das ist echt traurig, solch ein reiches Land wie Deutschland,
kann nicht einmal mehr die Altenpflege richtig finanzieren


----------



## Tengri86 (31. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Der in dem Artikel zitierte Claus Fussek hat absolut recht.
> 
> Meine Mutter war jetzt wiederholt im Krankenhaus. Wegen einer Zusatzversicherung sogar auf der Privatstation.
> 
> ...



Gesundheitssystem - "Hilferufe der Pflegekrafte werden nicht ernst genommen"


----------



## Tengri86 (5. September 2017)

Bundestagswahl 2017: Worum muss sich der nachste Gesundheitsminister kummern?


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2017)

Ist halt so, ohne Moos nix los 

Wählt etwas gescheites, dann könnte man es zumindest etwas korrigieren


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wählt etwas gescheites,


Und das wäre in dem Fall...?


----------



## Adi1 (6. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und das wäre in dem Fall...?



Ich gebe hier keine Tipps, einfach mal die Wahlprogramme lesen,

und dann die zwei Kreuze machen


----------



## Two-Face (6. September 2017)

"Gescheit" ist aber eine subjektive Aussage.
Woher soll ich wissen, was du für gescheit hältst?
Vielleicht hab' ich eine andere Auffassung von "gescheit", also wenn du deine Empfehlung Glaubhaftigkeit versehen willst, dann musst du schon sagen, was du damit meinst.


----------



## Adi1 (6. September 2017)

Naja, mit "gescheit" meine ich keine Links-und Rechtsextremisten zu wählen 

In der breiten Mitte gibt es ja einige Alternativen,

auch wenn die Unterschiede nicht so groß sind


----------



## Tengri86 (6. September 2017)

Ich habe mal sozial o Mat benutzt 
nur Thema Pflege .

100 Prozent SPD und Linke 

CDU 16 Prozent 

Afd 50 Prozent 


----------

1.Pflegende Angehörige

Wer Angehörige pflegt, sollte währenddessen analog zum Elterngeld einen Lohnersatz vom Staat erhalten.

SPD,linke ,afd,grüne  sagen ja 

CDU sagt nein 

Fdp neutral 

2. 
Kosten Pflegeversicherung

Pflegebedürftige erhalten derzeit von der Pflegeversicherung nur einen Zuschuss zu den Betreuungs- und Pflegekosten. In Zukunft sollte die Pflegeversicherung jedoch einen Großteil aller Aufwände decken.

 SPD und Linke sagen ja 

Grüne ,FDP sagen nein 

Afd und CDU neutral 

3.
Mehr Zeit für Pflegekräfte

Wer neben der notwendigen Pflege und Betreuung mehr Zeit der Pflegekräfte in Anspruch nehmen möchte, sollte diese zusätzlichen Leistungen privat finanzieren.

 SPD,linke und Grüne sagen nein 

CDU und afd sagen ja 

FDP ist  neutral

------------------------

Die meisten brauchen Sozialhilfe für die pflegekosten 

Glaub 2013 waren es 44 Prozent aber war schon damals Tendenz steigend.


Und die Angehörigen die pflegen..werden auch nicht richtig entlastet und landen später in Altersarmut und und. Ewige Kreislauf.

Staat spart sich dabei  44 Mrd  wegen Leute die ihre Angehörigen pflegen  und so werden die bedankt:p


----------



## Two-Face (6. September 2017)

Die Linke haben zumindest mal ein Konzept, wie man die Missstände im Sozialen Bereich besser lösen kann.

Und genau da haben wir den Salat: Die Linke gelten laut Meinung einiger (auch hier aus dem Forum) offenbar zu jenen "Extremisten" oder stehen diesen zumindest teilsympatisierend gegenüber.

Wähle ich die Grüne, die ebenfalls gute Vorschläge zum Sozialen haben, wähle ich ja die, Zitat, "Kinderf*cker-Partei" und Claudia Roth, die ja angeblich am liebsten alle Flüchtlinge auf der ganzen Welt aufnehmen würde.

Geht es also nach Auffassung einiger (da draußen und hier im Forum) kann ich also keine Partei wählen, die gegen den Pflegenotstand vorgehen will. Weil das ja alles linksextreme, sozialistische Kommunismus-Anhänger und "Gender-Wahnsinnige" sind und was weiß denn ich sonst noch alles...


----------



## Adi1 (6. September 2017)

Der Wahl-O-Mat ist doch Kacke 

Der nimmt dir die Entscheidung doch nicht ab 

Denken mein Junge, musst du schon von alleine


----------



## Tengri86 (6. September 2017)

Naja ,ich rate euch allen eine private Pflegeversicherung zumachen.

Vertraut net darauf das es besser wird 

Was ich immer auf der Arbeit erlebe.

Wen ihr jung seid kostet es nicht viel 
Müsst halt gucken .das ihr ab Pflegegrad 2 
100 Prozent Auszahlung habt


Adi@
Das war nur sozial o Mat net wahl o Mat 

Weiß du wieviel alles kostet ?

Bei uns in Stadt 2300 Euro eigeneinteil 
Nrw Durchschnitt 2000 

Bekommst du über 2000.Rente ?

Und die ganze Pflegekräfte die jetzt schon fehlen und fehlen werden  

Müssen Leute aus dem Ausland holen

Ach ich kann nicht selbst denken 
Ich arbeite in der Branche und sehe jeden Tag die nackte Wahrheit 

War letztes heim 

Waren wir zu zweit für 40 Leute 

Wen ich jedesmal dort bin 
Fahre ich mit schlechtes Gewissen nach Hause...weil du null Zeit hast um allen richtig zukümmern und das ich meine Pause Zeiten schon dafür nutzen muss ..plus früher anfangen.

Und was tut die Gesellschaft ?

Die interessieren sich für andere scheiss


Willst wissen wieso die mit wenig Leute arbeiten? 

Weil die Angehörigen rumgeheult haben das die viel zahlen müssen und sind in andere Heime gegangen.

Deswegen mussten die mit weniger arbeiten


----------



## Adi1 (6. September 2017)

Wieso braucht man denn eine private Pflegeversicherung?

Grundsätzlich sollte doch eine Grundversicherung für alle eingeführt werden,

also für wirklich Alle 

Damit würde doch eine Basis geschaffen,

um für jeden eine bezahlbare Absicherung zu garantieren 

Die Aufspaltung in die "armen" Pflichtversicherten und in die "sich es sich leisten könnenden"-Privatpatienten,

kann doch nicht der Weg sein


----------



## Tengri86 (6. September 2017)

@Adi

Weil ich ein pessimistische Mensch bin und ich mein Glück nicht herausfordern will 

Und was wäre wen an der Sache nixs geändert wird?


----------



## Adi1 (6. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und was wäre wen an der Sache nixs geändert wird?



Dann haben wir beide als Arbeitsnehmer die Arschkarte gezogen


----------



## Tengri86 (8. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Dann haben wir beide als Arbeitsnehmer die Arschkarte gezogen



Wen du 45 Jahre lang als single 4500 euro je monat verdienst..kommt auf 1800 euro rente?
(schlagt mich kaputt..falls ich falsch gerechnet hab )

Durchschnitt heimkosten bei uns in der stadt 2300 
(gesetzliche pflegeleistungen abgezogen)

Reicht nicht mal mit überdurchschnittlichen Gehalt 

Hallo Sozialhilfe


----------



## Adi1 (9. September 2017)

Ach, da wird schon irgendwie ein Weg gefunden werden, um das zu finanzieren

40 Millionen verarmte Rentner wird sich im Jahre 2050 wohl keine Partei leisten können

Ich schlage von daher eine Smartphonedatentransferabgabe vor, pro GB 10 Euro 

... und der Friede ist gesichert


----------



## Tengri86 (12. September 2017)

Die wählen dann die gleichen 


Toll hätte diese Woche frei gehabt.

Muss jetzt ab heute bis Montag  arbeiten,
Und habe  Die Woche davor schon durchgearbeitet.

Wenigstens keine 2 Stunden Fahrten sondern nur 1  

Hallo Pflegenotstand 

Du kannst auch kein privatleben planen.

Die eine freie Tag konnte ich meine Sachen nicht erledigen


----------



## Adi1 (12. September 2017)

Deswegen mein Tipp an die ganz jungen Leute,

Augen auf bei der Berufswahl 

Meine Fresse, wäre ich damals vor 25 Jahren nicht so faul gewesen


----------



## Tengri86 (12. September 2017)

Das mein 3tes Beruf 

Wegen krebskranke oma


Wen du aber so sagst mit Auge auf 
Müssen wir 1 500 000 Leute aus Ausland holen.


Die großteils der Menschen geht es am Po vorbei. Hauptsache die Sozialabgaben geht net hoch 

Du sagtest ja Daten Volume Steuer 

Ich bin für ein mega Alkohol Steuer 

Saufen für die Pflege


----------



## daLexi (12. September 2017)

Das Personal in in Meiner Firma ist bereits zu 50% aus dem EU Ausland rekrutiert.
Die Schichtübergabe ist oft der reinste Zirkus.
Ich habe Kollegen aus 3(!) verschiedenen EU Ländern und keiner spricht gut genug, um die alten deutschen Patienten gut zu verstehen, wenn dann noch Platt/regionale Spracheigenheiten dazu kommen, ist Land unter... 

Als ich den Beruf gelernt habe, war dieser extreme Personalmangel nicht abzusehen...
Jedenfalls habe ich hierdurch freie Stellenwahl und somit konnte ICH meinen Wunscharbeitgeber in meinen Wunschwohnort völlig stressfrei selbst aussuchen.
Der Job hat natürlich massig Nachteile, aber durch den Mangel an Fachpersonal auch einige super Vorteile.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. September 2017)

Bin ja selbst ausländische Abstammung 

Wie alt bist du den dalexi? Also wie lange  arbeitest du schon in der Pflege


----------



## daLexi (12. September 2017)

Examen in 2005, seit dem ununterbrochen in Anstellung, mit Arbeitsgeberwechsel als ich es wollte 

Ich habe kein Problem damit, ich bin ja selbst nicht in Deutschland geboren, aber deutscher Staatsbürger. Ich finde aber schon das die Kollegen bessere oder länger Sprachkurse haben sollten...

Aber sonst finde ich super das es diese Möglichkeit gibt und von Arbeitgebern genutzt wird, es würde sonst noch viel schlimmer aussehen...


----------



## Tengri86 (12. September 2017)

daLexi schrieb:


> Examen in 2005, seit dem ununterbrochen in Anstellung, mit Arbeitsgeberwechsel als ich es wollte
> 
> Ich habe kein Problem damit, ich bin ja selbst nicht in Deutschland geboren, aber deutscher Staatsbürger. Ich finde aber schon das die Kollegen bessere oder länger Sprachkurse haben sollten...
> 
> Aber sonst finde ich super das es diese Möglichkeit gibt und von Arbeitgebern genutzt wird, es würde sonst noch viel schlimmer aussehen...



Wird auch nicht besser werden 

Bin mal auf das Jahr 2030 gespannt.

Und wie soll das gehen längere Sprachkursen ?

bei unsere Arbeitszeiten
 wir  sind ja keine *Büro sitzt nur auf Arsch Leute *  


Mir egal ob die  von kamarun Syrien Vietnam Rumänien kommen,
Hauptsache sie wissen was sie tun. 

Wen es den Leuten hier scheiss egal ist 
Sollen welche von Weiten kommen 

Hab kein Bock bis zur rente um 20 + Bewohnern zukümmern..was ich teilweise mache.. in einigen einsatzorten.


----------



## Adi1 (13. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich bin für ein mega Alkohol Steuer
> Saufen für die Pflege



Damit hätte ich kein Problem,

obwohl ich gerne mal ein Bierchen reinziehe


----------



## Tengri86 (14. September 2017)

Kommt bestimmt ein volksaufstand wen bier teuer wird 



SWP Online / Kommentar: Reden wir endlich mehr uber Altenpflege!

Bundestagswahl: 10 Probleme, die jede Regierung anpacken muss  - Politik - Tagesspiegel Mobil

Kliniken brauchen Pflegepersonal: Doch woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen? - kma-online


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. September 2017)

Passt zum Thema, lachen musste ich trotzdem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. September 2017)

Jo.. ist aber schon Tatsache 

26 Prozent der Pflegebedürftigen sind in heim und rest bei Angehörigen.

44 Prozent brauchen Sozialhilfe.. also die in heimen sind....war in 2013.. jetzt sind es mehr.


Immer mehr Leute landen jetzt  in Heimen, 
Weil keine Kinder oder Kinder kein Bock darauf 

Plus die Leute in Zukunft ...also wir werden wenige Rente kriegen.. also steigt Sozialhilfe bedürftigen in den heimen.

Und guck mal in Bundestag Thread rein 
So ist in ganz Deutschland 
Niemand interessiert es 

Aber Hey 
Habe heute um 20 Leute gekümmert ohne Pause 


Vater Staat  segnet meine Private Pflegeversicherung  und bedankt sich

Da kan ich mir die Heime wenigstens selbst aussuchen in Deutschland und in der EU.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. September 2017)

Mal ernsthafte Frage 


Würdet ihr Probleme haben wen Ausländern aus afrika asien syrien usw oder aus dem klingonische reich  euch und euer Eltern Pflegt? 


Mir ist das egal
woher meine Kollege kommen.Hauptsache die können was und naja..Am Ende läuft ja darauf hinaus .. Millionen von Ausland zuholen


----------



## Nightslaver (15. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Mal ernsthafte Frage
> 
> 
> Würdet ihr Probleme haben wen Ausländern aus afrika asien syrien usw oder aus dem klingonische reich  euch und euer Eltern Pflegt?
> ...



Ich wäre ja ehr für japanische Pflegeroboter.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja ehr für japanische Pflegeroboter.



Das wären dann auch mal echte Fachkräfte


----------



## Tengri86 (15. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja ehr für japanische Pflegeroboter.



Die klauen unser Jobs   
YouTube

Wie sollen die den alles machen..wen ich schon an bestimmte Sorten Bewohner denke 

Erleb ich bestimmt nicht


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

Ist ne witzige Folge, vorallem das Ende


----------



## Two-Face (15. September 2017)

Ich mag' mich irren, aber willst du in DE als Arzt/Kranken-/Altenpfleger oder in irgend' sonst einem sozialen Beruf arbeiten, brauchst du ein einwandfreies Führungszeugnis.
Bei "Pflegekräften" aus den afrikanischen Ländern wird das teilweise schon schwierig.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich mag' mich irren, aber willst du in DE als Arzt/Kranken-/Altenpfleger oder in irgend' sonst einem sozialen Beruf arbeiten, brauchst du ein einwandfreies Führungszeugnis.
> Bei "Pflegekräften" aus den afrikanischen Ländern wird das teilweise schon schwierig.



Es wird nicht nur teilweise schwierig, es ist überwiegend nahezu unmöglich.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist ne witzige Folge, vorallem das Ende



Heute kam neue folge raus..kannst auf south Park app gucken und ist umsonst. 



Naja wen wir nicht mehr werden..gehe ich später als Pflegefall in ein superheim ins sonnigen Spanien mit viel Personal und deutschsprachig und wen ich demenz habe..nerve ich den jeden Tag mit der Frage 

Was mache ich in Spanien


@two Face 

Es arbeiten aber schon welche aus afrika asien und Indien als pflegekräfte


----------



## Two-Face (15. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> @two Face
> 
> Es arbeiten aber schon welche aus afrika asien und Indien als pflegekräfte


Dann haben sie eben ein einwandfreies Führungszeugnis.

Ich kenne nur den Fall eines Zahnarztes aus Syrien, der hierzulande keine Zulassung bekommt, wegen seines Führungszeugnisses. Da er - wie die meisten Akademiker in Syren - gegen Assad protestiert hat, bekam er automatisch einen Eintrag und wird dort quasi entweder als Terrorist oder sonstiger Verbrecher eingestuft. Obwohl er promovierter Arzt mit jahrelanger Berufserfahrung ist, wird er hier keinen Job in seinem ursprünglichen Tätigkeitsfeld bekommen. Noch so ein Problem mit den "Fachkräften aus dem Ausland", was die Politik hier offenbar nicht interessiert.

Selbigs gilt natürlich auch für Rechtsanwälte.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr Probleme haben wen Ausländern aus afrika asien syrien usw oder aus dem klingonische reich  euch und euer Eltern Pflegt?



wie wäre es mit den Borg?


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dann haben sie eben ein einwandfreies Führungszeugnis.
> 
> Ich kenne nur den Fall eines Zahnarztes aus Syrien, der hierzulande keine Zulassung bekommt, wegen seines Führungszeugnisses. Da er - wie die meisten Akademiker in Syren - gegen Assad protestiert hat, bekam er automatisch einen Eintrag und wird dort quasi entweder als Terrorist oder sonstiger Verbrecher eingestuft. Obwohl er promovierter Arzt mit jahrelanger Berufserfahrung ist, wird er hier keinen Job in seinem ursprünglichen Tätigkeitsfeld bekommen. Noch so ein Problem mit den "Fachkräften aus dem Ausland", was die Politik hier offenbar nicht interessiert.



Naja, spricht der Mann deutsch, wie war seine Ausbildung zum Arzt? Da spielt noch mehr rein.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Selbigs gilt natürlich auch für Rechtsanwälte.



Naja, das ist naheliegend. Können die deutsches Recht oder doch eher das von ihrem Heimatland?


----------



## Two-Face (15. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Naja, spricht der Mann deutsch, wie war seine Ausbildung zum Arzt? Da spielt noch mehr rein.


Soweit ich weiß ist das völlig unerheblich wenn er einen Eintrag in seinem polizeilichen Führungszeugnist hat. Laut deutschem Recht kann/darf er dann so einen Beruf nicht hier ausüben, egal wie qualifiziert er ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. September 2017)

Dann kannst du ja mal eine Altenpflege Ausbildung machen.. wen du nicht willst ..das die in der Pflege arbeiten 

Aus EU Ländern kommen auch nicht mehr  viele nach Deutschland.. höchstes paar aus den Balkanländern 

Und die kollegen aus Osteuropa sind so alt 
Die könnten meine Mutter sein  

Also die sind schon länger dabei


@Threshold 

Japanische pflegeroboter mit Borg Technologie würde klappen


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist das völlig unerheblich wenn er einen Eintrag in seinem polizeilichen Führungszeugnist hat. Laut deutschem Recht kann/darf er dann so einen Beruf nicht hier ausüben, egal wie qualifiziert er ist.



Naja ein syrischer Zahnarzt (wobei ja immer noch die Frage ist, wie war seine Ausbildung?), der sich im Zweifel nicht mit seinen Patienten unterhalten kann?


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Naja, das ist naheliegend. Können die deutsches Recht oder doch eher das von ihrem Heimatland?



Der Vorteil bei Anwälten ist ja, dass sie eben nichts können müssen.
Daher studiert man sowas auch, wenn man zu blöd für die richtigen Studiengänge ist.
Anwälte schauen einfach in ein Buch, wo genau dieser Punkt des Rechts abgehandelt wird und schon haben sie eine Meinung.
Dann schauen sie nach, ob es dazu auch schon mal ein paar Urteile gab und schon haben sie ihre Präzedenzfälle.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Vorteil bei Anwälten ist ja, dass sie eben nichts können müssen.
> Daher studiert man sowas auch, wenn man zu blöd für die richtigen Studiengänge ist.
> Anwälte schauen einfach in ein Buch, wo genau dieser Punkt des Rechts abgehandelt wird und schon haben sie eine Meinung.
> Dann schauen sie nach, ob es dazu auch schon mal ein paar Urteile gab und schon haben sie ihre Präzedenzfälle.



Warum bist du kein Anwalt geworden 

Schlimm finde ich.. wen Rechtsanwälte auch notare sind 

Das geht gar nicht für mich.


----------



## Two-Face (15. September 2017)

Ein Zahnarzt muss in Syrien genauso studieren, wie sonst überall auch. Deutsch kann man lernen, Fachwissen mit Fortbildungen aktualisieren. Aber wie gesagt, alles unerheblich, wenn er einen Eintrag im Führungszeugnis hat.

Schlimmer stelle ich mir das mit dem Kenntnisstand bei anderen Berufen vor, wo es besonders auf IT ankommt. Ich meine, allein Deutschland hinkt da schon hinterher, wie sieht's da in Syrien oder anderen afrikanischen Ländern aus? Linux4afrika greift da ja nicht überall, nutzen die sonst was neueres als Windows XP (oder 98)?
Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn die in Banken, Geschäften, Büros usw. noch Rechner mit Diskettenlaufwerke rumstehen haben.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Warum bist du kein Anwalt geworden



Meine Tochter studiert Rechtswissenschaften. 
Ich ziehe dann als Rentner zu ihr.  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn die in Banken, Geschäften, Büros usw. noch Rechner mit Diskettenlaufwerke rumstehen haben.



Na ja, wenn ich mir anschaue, was bei uns in den Banken für Träumer herumlaufen, kanns kaum schlechter sein.


----------



## Two-Face (15. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Tochter studiert Rechtswissenschaften.
> Ich ziehe dann als Rentner zu ihr.


Vorrausgesetzt, sie arbeitet dann auch wirklich als Rechtsanwältin oder so.
Da sieht's derzeit düster aus, weil das so viele machen (hehe) hocken viele Absolventen erst mal auf der Straße.
Ist halt wie mit den ganzen BWLern.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2017)

Ja, die BWLer sind noch blöder als die Anwälte. 
Aber sie wird es schon schaffen. Irgendeiner verklagt immer irgendwen. 
Ansonsten steigt sie in die Klopapierbranche ein. Denn geschissen wird immer.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Schlimm finde ich.. wen Rechtsanwälte auch notare sind
> 
> Das geht gar nicht für mich.



Kommt aufs Bundesland an. Hier in Hamburg z.B. haben wir das Nurnotariat.


----------



## Two-Face (15. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, die BWLer sind noch blöder als die Anwälte.
> Aber sie wird es schon schaffen. Irgendeiner verklagt immer irgendwen.
> Ansonsten steigt sie in die Klopapierbranche ein. Denn geschissen wird immer.


Ein Kommilitone von mir hat vor zwei Jahren als Jurist seinen Abschluss gemacht und noch groß rumgeprahlt, wie er später mal dicke Fische aus der Industrie oder so vertreten wird.
Den letzten Typ, den her tatsächlich nun vertreten hat, war auf seiner Arbeit der Ersatzpostbote, der mal wieder krank war und er einspringen musste.

Arachnologie oder so müsste man studieren, das ist das einzige, was scheinbar wirklich gesucht wird. Mit Spinnen (also den Viechern, nicht Spinnern) wollen sich ja so wenig beschäftigen.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Ach, Forschung kannst du heute auch vergessen. Die Unis haben kein Geld mehr dafür und private Förderer sind einzig daran interessiert, ob man am ende damit Geld verdienen kann.
Viele ehemalige Biologien verschiedenerer Fachrichtungen machen heute Jobs, die gar nichts mehr mit ihrer früher Tätigkeit zu tun haben.
Ist aber heute eher normal. Frag mal Journalisten, wie viele Praktika Stellen sie schon hatten.


----------



## Two-Face (16. September 2017)

Als Ingenieur kriegst du heute aber irgendwie auch keine Stellen mehr.
Eine ehemalige Dozentin von mir hat Elektrotechnik studiert und war danach erst mal zwei Jahre lang arbeitslos. Dann hat sie eine Zeit lang bei einer Firma gearbeitet, die während der Finanzkrise 07/08 pleite ging. Nun unterrichtet sie an privaten Berufsfachschulen und bringt Leuten C++ und HTML bei. Für einen Lohn, den andere mit einem mittelmäßigen Realschulabschluss kriegen.

Da fragt man sich, was dieser ganze Schwachsinn mit dem Fachkräftemangel eigentlich soll. Überall fehlen Leute, überall gibt's welche die nichts kriegen.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Vorteil bei Anwälten ist ja, dass sie eben nichts können müssen.n
> Daher studiert man sowas auch, wenn man zu blöd für die richtige Studiengänge ist.
> Anwälte schauen einfach in ein Buch, wo genau dieser Punkt des Rechts abgehandelt wird und schon haben sie eine Meinung.
> Dann schauen sie nach, ob es dazu auch schon mal ein paar Urteile gab und schon haben sie ihre Präzedenzfälle.



Das mag auf die gängisten Idioten unter den Anwälten so in etwa zutreffen. Ein guter Anwalt unterscheidet sich dann von diesen aber dadurch das er in der Lage ist seinen Denkaperat zu benutzen um Lücken, Dehnbarkeiten, interpretationen im Gesetz zu finden mit welchen er dann erfolgreich im Sinne des Klienten argumentieren kann um einen Fall auch entsprechend zu gewinnen wen der Fall nicht vom Gesetzestext und evt. bereits gesprochenenen Urteilen / Präzedenzfällen klar zu Gunsten des Klienten ausfallen würde.


----------



## Tengri86 (16. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Tochter studiert Rechtswissenschaften.
> Ich ziehe dann als Rentner zu ihr.



Ins Gartenhaus kommst du :!

Obwohl bei dir .. 
YouTube


----------



## Adi1 (16. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Kommt bestimmt ein volksaufstand wen bier teuer wird



Das ist sehr wahrscheinlich

In den 90ern Jahren wäre diese dann Deutsche Biertrinker Union – Wikipedia

die Protestpartei gewesen


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich, was dieser ganze Schwachsinn mit dem Fachkräftemangel eigentlich soll. Überall fehlen Leute, überall gibt's welche die nichts kriegen.



Es gibt nur einen Mangel an billigen Fachkräften, die möglichst gratis arbeiten sollten. 
Fachkräfte gibt es genug, nur will keiner mehr anständige Löhne bezahlen. Überall wird versucht zu drücken, wo es nur geht und die Löhne sind auch gesunken, gerade in meiner Branche, weil die Maschinen immer mehr alleine können und du die Fachkräfte auch schlicht nicht mehr brauchst. Du brauchst nur noch einen guten, der die Maschinen programmieren kann und der Rest ist Standard Arbeit, die auch ein Schlosser ohne Berufsabschluss mit einem Arm machen kann.

Ich kenne Firmen, die gar keine Fachkraft mehr beschäftigen. Wenns mal ein Problem gibt, wird ein Techniker von außerhalb gerufen. Das ist günstiger als selbst einen ständig zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen Mangel an billigen Fachkräften, die möglichst gratis arbeiten sollten.
> Fachkräfte gibt es genug, nur will keiner mehr anständige Löhne bezahlen. Überall wird versucht zu drücken, wo es nur geht und die Löhne sind auch gesunken, gerade in meiner Branche, weil die Maschinen immer mehr alleine können und du die Fachkräfte auch schlicht nicht mehr brauchst. Du brauchst nur noch einen guten, der die Maschinen programmieren kann und der Rest ist Standard Arbeit, die auch ein Schlosser ohne Berufsabschluss mit einem Arm machen kann.
> 
> Ich kenne Firmen, die gar keine Fachkraft mehr beschäftigen. Wenns mal ein Problem gibt, wird ein Techniker von außerhalb gerufen. Das ist günstiger als selbst einen ständig zu beschäftigen.



Richtig und zum drücken der Löhne ist alles Recht, sogar der Missbrauch von Zuwanderung. Da wird dann von der Wirtschaft erzählt das Deutschland den Zuwanderer aus Bulgarien, oder sonstwoher braucht um den Fachkräftemangel zu beheben.
Das einzige was das behebt ist das man Arbeitskräfte bekommt die für weniger Geld arbeiten als der einheimische Arbeiter, oder man dem Einheimischen erzählen kann das wen er die Arbeit nicht für weniger Geld macht schon 10 Arbeitswillige bereitstehen die seine Tätigkeit gerne für den Betrag machen.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Interessant ist ja, dass schon mehrere gefordert haben, den Mindestlohn auszusetzen, um die Flüchtlinge in Arbeit zu bekommen.
Schon komisch, wieso die nicht den Mindestlohn bekommen dürfen. 

Aber so ist das eben. Man spielt die aus, die wenig haben mit denen, die gar nichts haben.


----------



## Adi1 (16. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber so ist das eben. Man spielt die aus, die wenig haben mit denen, die gar nichts haben.



Jo, früher hätte man den Begriff "Enteignung" gewählt 

heute spricht man eher von einer temporären Verschiebung,

welche man problemlos wieder in den nächsten Jahren korrigieren könnte


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Na ja. durch die Leiharbeit haben die Konzerne ein unternehmerisches Risiko von sich auf die Arbeiter abgewälzt.
Ich persönlich bin ja dafür, dass die Leiharbeiter mehr Geld bekommen sollten als die Standard Belegschaft. So würden sich die Unternehmen das viel mehr überlegen, ob sie Leiharbeiter beschäftigen oder nicht.


----------



## Elistaer (16. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Richtig und zum drücken der Löhne ist alles Recht, sogar der Missbrauch von Zuwanderung. Da wird dann von der Wirtschaft erzählt das Deutschland den Zuwanderer aus Bulgarien, oder sonstwoher braucht um den Fachkräftemangel zu beheben.
> Das einzige was das behebt ist das man Arbeitskräfte bekommt die für weniger Geld arbeiten als der einheimische Arbeiter, oder man dem Einheimischen erzählen kann das wen er die Arbeit nicht für weniger Geld macht schon 10 Arbeitswillige bereitstehen die seine Tätigkeit gerne für den Betrag machen.


In meinem Beruf braucht keiner Löhne drücken das macht schon der Rest der Bevölkerung durch die "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität, da werden sich sachen aus der Hut Schnur gezogen das man mit dem Kopf schütteln muss. 

Ich denke dann immer an die Werbung mit dem Mädchen "dann geh doch zu netto". Ich hab hier ein Beispiel aus Österreich die Antworten geben sie sogar schon mit gestiegene Preise für Lebensmittel da ist doch klar das ein Restaurant besuch teurer wird. 

Teurere Gastronomie lasst Inflation auf 0,9 Prozent steigen << DiePresse.com

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (16. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin ja dafür, dass die Leiharbeiter mehr Geld bekommen sollten als die Standard Belegschaft. So würden sich die Unternehmen das viel mehr überlegen, ob sie Leiharbeiter beschäftigen oder nicht.



Dafür bin ich auch 

Das widerspricht aber dem Druck, Kosten senken zu müssen 

Mittlerweise werden doch komplette Belegschaften durch Leiharbeit ersetzt, insbesondere z. Bsp. in der Logistik 

Frage da mal nach, was die Menschen verdienen


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Ja, wenn du aber dafür sorgst, dass Leiharbeiter teurer sind, können die Unternehmen das nicht machen.
Wenn ich überlege, was die Automobilindustrie in den letzten 10 Jahren an Gewinnen gemacht hat, ist das gerade zu lächerlich, dass die jetzt noch Fördermittel für Elektroautos bekommen.


----------



## Andregee (16. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Naja ,ich rate euch allen eine private Pflegeversicherung zumachen.
> 
> Vertraut net darauf das es besser wird
> 
> ...


Das ist natürlich traurig das 2 Personen 40 Leute betreuen müssen und das aus Kostengründen. Aber so ist das wenn man selbst die Gesundheitsbereiche in die Privatwirtschaft mit maximalem Profitbestreben ausgliedert an deren Ende einige wenige maximal profitieren. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (16. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du aber dafür sorgst, dass Leiharbeiter teurer sind, können die Unternehmen das nicht machen.



Das wird aber nicht passieren, es sei dann, die Linken stellen den neuen Bundeskanzler/-in


----------



## Elistaer (16. September 2017)

Wenn die SPD umsetzen würde was Sie versprechen (ü300€ mehr steuern von den top verdienern dafür die Steuer der gering verdiener um diesen betrag senken) wäre doch auch schon viel geholfen leider sind das wie jedes mal leere versprechen.

Nicht jeder hat 3000 netto und wenn ich mir die SV Abgabe anschaue wird mir immer schlecht da bleibt kaum was zum leben über alleine bei uns die miete ist warm auf 500€ für 2 Zimmer bei ca 50- 70m2 gestiegen und dann soll noch essen, Sprit usw. gezahlt werden um auf Arbeit zu kommen. Alleine kannich mir keine Wohnung leisten. 

Aus diesem Grund bin ich auch für ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen dafür alle anderen sachen senken. Leider werden wir sowas nie sehen. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (16. September 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Wenn die SPD umsetzen würde was Sie versprechen (ü300€ mehr steuern von den top verdienern dafür die Steuer der gering verdiener um diesen betrag senken) wäre doch auch schon viel geholfen leider sind das wie jedes mal leere versprechen.
> 
> Nicht jeder hat 3000 netto und wenn ich mir die SV Abgabe anschaue wird mir immer schlecht da bleibt kaum was zum leben über alleine bei uns die miete ist warm auf 500€ für 2 Zimmer bei ca 50- 70m2 gestiegen und dann soll noch essen, Sprit usw. gezahlt werden um auf Arbeit zu kommen. Alleine kannich mir keine Wohnung leisten.
> 
> ...



So ist das leider.. deswegen habe ich eine sehr gute private Pflegeversicherung..weil ich nicht darauf hoffe.. das es besser wird.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich mag' mich irren, aber willst du in DE als Arzt/Kranken-/Altenpfleger oder in irgend' sonst einem sozialen Beruf arbeiten, brauchst du ein einwandfreies Führungszeugnis.
> Bei "Pflegekräften" aus den afrikanischen Ländern wird das teilweise schon schwierig.



Die werden schon dafür die Gesetze lockern ,oder wo willst du die 1 500 000 milonen herzaubern..die meisten Menschen hier ist das egal...sonst würden jetzt schon nicht viele Ausländer arbeiten.
Wir  und unsere eltern werden das zur  Lebzeiten erleben... .in 13 Jahre bis 500 000 ..in 20.-25Jahren  bis 1 500 000.  

Also wo willst du sie herholen,...von meinem kaputten rückenknochen klonen ? 

Mehr Bezahlung? Dann ticken die Leute  aus, das die mehr Steuer zahlen.

Habe dir ja von einem  Pflegeheim erzählt,  die mit 2 für 40bew  in spät arbeiten und 3 in früh und in der Nacht 1.. 
Weil die Angehörigen  sich beschwerd haben..das es teuer wäre und die Leute ins andere Altenheime gebracht haben. 

Wie grestorn schon mal schrieb



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und was den Pflegenotstand angeht, so ist noch nicht mal eine Lösung in Sicht.
> 
> Irgendwann bleibt aber nur die Wahl, eine Reform durchzuführen oder das System an die Wand zu fahren.
> 
> Wir brauchen wieder einen Schröder, der Reformen auch durchdrückt und der bereit ist, hinterher der Böse zu sein. Denn jede Lösung wird einen Haufen unzufriedene Menschen zurücklassen, die Lösung, die alle zufriedenstellt, gibt es halt nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (18. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> So ist das leider.. deswegen habe ich eine sehr gute private Pflegeversicherung..weil ich nicht darauf hoffe.. das es besser wird.



Hoffentlich hast du auch mal das Kleingedruckte gelesen


----------



## Two-Face (18. September 2017)

Also ich wäre durchaus für eine Steuererhöhung, zugunsten von Sozialem.
Muss eigentlich sogar sein.
Nur müssen dafür aber auch brancheübergreifend die Löhne teils deutlich steigen.
Das und die Versicherungen sollen endlich mehr rausrücken.


----------



## Grestorn (18. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast du auch mal das Kleingedruckte gelesen



Was soll da Deiner Meinung nach schreckliches drinstehen?


----------



## Tengri86 (18. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was soll da Deiner Meinung nach schreckliches drinstehen?



Er macht nur Spass


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was soll da Deiner Meinung nach schreckliches drinstehen?



Ist wie bei den Riester Rentenverträgen.


----------



## Adi1 (18. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was soll da Deiner Meinung nach schreckliches drinstehen?



Was Dir garantiert wird, oder eben nicht 

Früher haben Leute an der Börse spekuliert,
welche Kohle hatten 

Heutzutage sieht doch da keiner mehr durch,

jede Versicherung und sonstige Rente springt doch auf diese Spekulation an,

Da kannst du im schlimmsten Fall sehr viel Kohle verlieren,

wenn dir dein Sparkassenvertreter jetzt rät, einzusteigen


----------



## Tengri86 (18. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was Dir garantiert wird, oder eben nicht
> 
> Früher haben Leute an der Börse spekuliert,
> welche Kohle hatten
> ...



Ich weiß schon .. was ich bekomme 

Und wen man pflegefall ist...ist man pflegefall 

100 Prozent Auszahlung ab Pflegegrad 2 

Aber kommende Jahr gehe ich höhere Tarif und höchstes tagesgeldsatz 

Dann hab ich für pflegegrad 1   nämlich 50 Prozent..dann reicht das auch


----------



## Elistaer (18. September 2017)

Ist da auch sterbe Versicherung mit bei den die ist verdammt teuer. Hatten es erst dieses Jahr hat mit allem gerade so gereicht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (18. September 2017)

Meinst du für deine Hinterbliebenen oder deine Beerdigung ? Oder was meinst


----------



## Elistaer (18. September 2017)

Hinterbliebene da kommt sehr viel zusammen hab es bei meinem Vater gesehen (Stein, Grab Miete, Zeitung, Urne, Verbrennung usw)

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (18. September 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Hinterbliebene da kommt sehr viel zusammen hab es bei meinem Vater gesehen (Stein, Grab Miete, Zeitung, Urne, Verbrennung usw)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk



Ne da kommt nixs für Hinterbliebene oder sterbegeld..durch die Versicherung wird ja größteils meine Rente verschont bei Pflegefall
.von dem gesparrten  Erbe ..können die meine beeerdigung bezahlen


----------



## Adi1 (19. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon .. was ich bekomme
> 
> Und wen man pflegefall ist...ist man pflegefall
> 
> ...



Das hast du clever gemacht 

Im härtesten Fall ist eine Zyankalikapsel wohl die einfachste Lösung ...

... und bedeutend billiger


----------



## Tengri86 (19. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das hast du clever gemacht
> 
> Im härtesten Fall ist eine Zyankalikapsel wohl die einfachste Lösung ...
> 
> ... und bedeutend billiger





1 Jahr  altenheim kostet Durchschnittlich bei uns in der Stadt um die 27 000 Euro ,also das nur der eigenanteil   gesetzliche pflegeleistungen schon abgezogen.


----------



## Adi1 (19. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> 1 Jahr  altenheim kostet Durchschnittlich bei uns in der Stadt um die 27 000 Euro ,also das nur der eigenanteil   gesetzliche pflegeleistungen schon abgezogen.



Ein Grund mehr, um gar nicht erst ein Pflegefall zu werden


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2017)

So also?


----------



## Tengri86 (19. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> So also?



Das ja mal hart


----------



## Tengri86 (20. September 2017)

Mordprozess gegen Altenpfleger-Trio: Senioren gequalt und getotet | Ludwigshafen | SWR Aktuell | SWR.de

Bald haben wir nur noch solche Leute

Wen immer mehr leute aufhören 
Die diese Beruf wollen 

Und stattdessen mehr leute haben 
Die diese Arbeit machen müssen


----------



## Adi1 (20. September 2017)

Naja, das ist ja ein Psychopath

Für die Zukunft gilt,

lebe dein junges Leben,

und trete beizeiten ab


----------



## Sir Demencia (20. September 2017)

Na, dann fangen ir doch mal bei uns an.
Auf ne gtx 1050 15€, ne 1070 40€, ne 1080 60€ und ne 1080 Ti 100€ Sozialpflegeabgabe. Denn für die meisren von uns sind diese GraKas doch purer Luxus...
(15% davon gehen in den aktiven Umweltschutz der produzierenden Länder)

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (22. September 2017)

Thema wird sowieso vergessen sein..nachdem wahlen


----------



## azzih (22. September 2017)

Altenpflege und der Personalmangel: "Wir laufen auf eine Katastrophe zu" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Lustig find ich die Grafik mit den mittleren Löhnen. Keine Ahnung wo die gezahlt werden sollen, aber garantiert nicht in der deutschen Arbeitswelt.  Realität ist in privaten Heimen und Klinken: 2k für Altenpfleger und ca. 2,2-2,5k für Krankenpfleger. Für Helfer ohne die komplette Ausbildung nochmal deutlich weniger. Ich kenne wirklich viele Leute im Pflegesektor und nicht eine verdient annähernd 3k Brutto, selbst die Stationsleitung knapp darunter.

Und das für ne komplexe Arbeit mit ständigen Notfällen, Überstunden, Wochenendarbeit und Schichtdienst. Wo jeder Fehler direkt frappierende Konsequenzen haben kann. Ein Arbeiter von VW der den ganzen Tag am Band Bauteil A auf Bauteil B steckt verdient mal eben Minimum Taui mehr.


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Thema wird sowieso vergessen sein..nachdem wahlen



Ja, das ist ein politikertypischer kollektiver Gedächtnisschwund,
das betrifft aber alle Parteien


----------



## Elistaer (23. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ein politikertypischer kollektiver Gedächtnisschwund,
> das betrifft aber alle Parteien


Gab es da nicht mal die Möglichkeit etwas einzuklagen sogar Wahl versprechen. Kann mich dunkel daran erinnern. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Gab es da nicht mal die Möglichkeit etwas einzuklagen sogar Wahl versprechen. Kann mich dunkel daran erinnern.



Nee. gibt es nicht, schön wärs 

Von daher gilt, mache morgen dein Kreuz ...

... und lass dich in 4 Jahren wieder verarschen


----------



## Elistaer (23. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee. gibt es nicht, schön wärs
> 
> Von daher gilt, mache morgen dein Kreuz ...
> 
> ... und lass dich in 4 Jahren wieder verarschen


Ich weiß schon wer eines bekommt und da gehe ich mit dem was ich schon mal geschrieben habe. 

Da die großen das BGE nicht unterstützen werden die es schwer haben bei einigen die dies wollen und das sind nicht wenige. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon wer eines bekommt und da gehe ich mit dem was ich schon mal geschrieben habe.
> 
> Da die großen das BGE nicht unterstützen werden die es schwer haben bei einigen die dies wollen und das sind nicht wenige.



Das BGE ist momentan eine Illusion, dazu müsste man den Staat radikal umkrempeln.

Die ganzen nichtsnützigen Sesselfurzer wären auf einen Schlag arbeitslos,

das kann politisch schon gar keiner vertreten


----------



## Elistaer (23. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das BGE ist momentan eine Illusion, dazu müsste man den Staat radikal umkrempeln.
> 
> Die ganzen nichtsnützigen Sesselfurzer wären auf einen Schlag arbeitslos,
> 
> das kann politisch schon gar keiner vertreten


Weil der Staat nicht will das auf einmal alle X Millionen Geringverdiener sehr gut leben beispielsweise Gastronomen und ander mit ca 1500€ Brutto jeder 1000 drauf wäre ja fatal.

Das dadurch die Wirtschaft angekurbelt würde interessiert nicht. Das dann alles im sinne Förderung wegfallen würde ist ja nur der neben Effekt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (24. September 2017)

Jo die ersten Hochrechnung 

Heißt für mich ..arschkarte 


Wird sich nicht viel tun und kann mehr arbeiten für mehr Heimbewohner


----------



## Adi1 (25. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Heißt für mich ..arschkarte



Dann teilen wir uns die Karte, geteiltes Leid,

ist halbes Leid


----------



## Elistaer (25. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Dann teilen wir uns die Karte, geteiltes Leid,
> 
> ist halbes Leid


Ich mach mit zu 3. können wir ein Poker Tisch aufmachen dann wird es wenigstens interesant. 

Wie vermutet ein BGE will keiner Abhängigkeit ist alles was die wollen ohne wären die Menschen ja zu sehr Selbstständig und könnten sagen Leck mich am A***** höhere Wirtschaft hin oder her. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (25. September 2017)

Gepokert wird hier nicht, Glücksspiel ist eh eine Sache für Spekulanten 

Aber trotzdem, herzlich Willkommen,

damit wird die Last der Karten noch gerechter aufgeteilt


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Gepokert wird hier nicht, Glücksspiel ist eh eine Sache für Spekulanten



Du meinst für Banken.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. September 2017)

Da verliert man schon Hoffnung


----------



## Adi1 (25. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du meinst für Banken.



Ich bin kein Kommunist, diese würde ich aber verstaatlichen


----------



## Tengri86 (25. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Kommunist, diese würde ich aber verstaatlichen



 Die Banken die gerettet wurden...würde ich eher verstaatlichen oder einfach pleite gehen lassen.

Wen wir schon beim Verstaatlichung sind 

Krankenhäuser und Pflegeheime verstaatlichen wäre auch ein gute Sache...aber wird sowieso nie passieren


----------



## Adi1 (26. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Krankenhäuser und Pflegeheime verstaatlichen wäre auch ein gute Sache...aber wird sowieso nie passieren



Bei uns sollte vor einigen Jahren ein städtiges Krankenhaus Krankenhaus Dresden-Friedrichstadt – Wikipedia 

an private Investoren verschleudert werden.

Durch eine Volksentscheid wurde das aber von Tisch geweht 

Wenn alles privatisiert wird, braucht man sich letztendlich nicht wundern,

das die Qualität auf der Strecke bleibt


----------



## hazelol (26. September 2017)

die banken die gerettet wurden, wurden nicht gerettet weil sowieso grad geld übrig war, sondern weil es system relevante banken waren. der schaden wäre bei einem bankrott weitaus größer gewesen. 

ich sehe es aber ähnlich, das die privatisierung von öffentlichen anlaufstellen, sei es banken krankenhäuser pflege einrichtungen etc. der falsche weg ist und dort zu misständen führt, den die gewinnmaximierung steht als oberstes ziel. das wohl der bedürftigen nimmt eher eine untergeordnete rolle ein.


----------



## Adi1 (26. September 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> die banken die gerettet wurden, wurden nicht gerettet weil sowieso grad geld übrig war, sondern weil es system relevante banken waren. der schaden wäre bei einem bankrott weitaus größer gewesen.



Was heißt denn eigentlich systemrelevant?

Richtig, es ist die Kapitulation des Staates gegenüber global agierenden Playern,

da muss doch jetzt mal richtig durchgegriffen werden,

das schafft aber die Politik nicht mehr, weil sie viel zu dolle davon profitiert


----------



## hazelol (26. September 2017)

systemrelevant bezieht sicht nicht auf die brd allein, sondern umfasst den weltweiten finanzmarkt. da hängen alle mit drin und eine weltwirtschaftkrise wollte man vermeiden. was natürlich auch sinnvoll war. allerdings hätte man sämtliche zocker ein kassieren müssen, privates vermögen einkassieren und die leute verknacken. ist nicht passiert. man hat gedultet, das sich leute daran bereichen mit dem geld anderer zu zocken.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> die banken die gerettet wurden, wurden nicht gerettet weil sowieso grad geld übrig war, sondern weil es system relevante banken waren. der schaden wäre bei einem bankrott weitaus größer gewesen.



Wieso?
Kapitalismus ist eben auch Risiko. Und wer falsch investiert und Geld verliert, hat eben Pech gehabt. So ist das nun mal.
Immer gleich mit dem Systemrelevant Spruch kommen, geht mir hier zu schnell. System relevant ist keiner, alle sind ersetzbar.



hazelol schrieb:


> ich sehe es aber ähnlich, das die privatisierung von öffentlichen anlaufstellen, sei es banken krankenhäuser pflege einrichtungen etc. der falsche weg ist und dort zu misständen führt, den die gewinnmaximierung steht als oberstes ziel. das wohl der bedürftigen nimmt eher eine untergeordnete rolle ein.



Das werden wir ja bald beim Trinkwasser sehen, was die EU ja auch unbedingt privatisieren will.
Den Griechen wurde der Privatisierungswahn ja aufgezwungen. Mal sehen, wie lange die da noch durchhalten.



hazelol schrieb:


> systemrelevant bezieht sicht nicht auf die brd allein, sondern umfasst den weltweiten finanzmarkt. da hängen alle mit drin und eine weltwirtschaftkrise wollte man vermeiden. was natürlich auch sinnvoll war. allerdings hätte man sämtliche zocker ein kassieren müssen, privates vermögen einkassieren und die leute verknacken. ist nicht passiert. man hat gedultet, das sich leute daran bereichen mit dem geld anderer zu zocken.



Na ja, was haben die Landesbanken denn da verloren? 
Klar hätte man härter durchgreifen müssen, aber das passiert ja nie, wie jüngst das Beispiel VW zeigt.


----------



## hazelol (26. September 2017)

also von audi ist ein motoren ingenieur immernoch in u-haft. seine vorgesetzten laufen immernoch frei rum. frag ich mich wie man darauf kommt, das ein angestellter eigenständig solche weitreichenden entscheidungen treffen soll, ohne das ein vorgesetzter informiert war. die kleinen fische die, die ausführende arbeit gemacht haben werden bestraft, die entscheider nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (26. September 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> systemrelevant bezieht sicht nicht auf die brd allein, sondern umfasst den weltweiten finanzmarkt. da hängen alle mit drin und eine weltwirtschaftkrise wollte man vermeiden. was natürlich auch sinnvoll war. allerdings hätte man sämtliche zocker ein kassieren müssen, privates vermögen einkassieren und die leute verknacken. ist nicht passiert. man hat gedultet, das sich leute daran bereichen mit dem geld anderer zu zocken.



Das wird doch so weitergehen, selbst Goldman Sachs, die weltgrößte Zockerbank

warnt jetzt vor einer größeren Krise als 2008 

Kein Wunder, das jetzt einige informierte Leute ihren Protest äußern


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> also von audi ist ein motoren ingenieur immernoch in u-haft. seine vorgesetzten laufen immernoch frei rum. frag ich mich wie man darauf kommt, das ein angestellter eigenständig solche weitreichenden entscheidungen treffen soll, ohne das ein vorgesetzter informiert war. die kleinen fische die, die ausführende arbeit gemacht haben werden bestraft, die entscheider nicht.



Ja, ich finde es auch interessant, dass der Vorstand davon nie was gewusst haben will.
Den Winterkorn hätte ich erst mal in Haft gesteckt und dann ermittelt, was er wusste.
Gerade bei Typen, die über viel Einfluss und Kapital verfügen, ist die Fluchtgefahr doch besondern hoch.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. September 2017)

Das so frustriert und wen ich an die nächsten 13 Jahre denke 


Überlege ernsthaft auszusteigen..aber hör noch sehr auf mein Herz


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Überlege ernsthaft auszusteigen..aber hör noch sehr auf mein Herz



Ja, denke vor allem an später, wenn du Plattfüße und ein Rückenleiden hast.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, denke vor allem an später, wenn du Plattfüße und ein Rückenleiden hast.



Das sowieso und undankbarkeit auch 


Ist voll still geworden nachdem Wahlen


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ist voll still geworden nachdem Wahlen



Ja, logisch. Jetzt braucht die Politik dich nicht mehr. 
Das finde ich sowieso immer lustig. Kurz vor den Wahlen laufen die Typen bei uns immer über den Wochenmarkt, der am Samstag ist.
Dann kriegst du  von allen Seiten was reingedrückt.
Sind die Wahlen vorbei, sind die auch weg. Die kommen zwischendurch aber nie wieder. Erst wieder kurz vor den nächsten Wahlen siehst du sie wieder.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, logisch. Jetzt braucht die Politik dich nicht mehr.
> Das finde ich sowieso immer lustig. Kurz vor den Wahlen laufen die Typen bei uns immer über den Wochenmarkt, der am Samstag ist.
> Dann kriegst du  von allen Seiten was reingedrückt.
> Sind die Wahlen vorbei, sind die auch weg. Die kommen zwischendurch aber nie wieder. Erst wieder kurz vor den nächsten Wahlen siehst du sie wieder.



Ich  und die pflegebedürftigen  alten sind auch kein Leistungsträger für die Gesellschaft


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich  und die pflegebedürftigen  alten sind auch kein Leistungsträger für die Gesellschaft



Das stimmt natürlich. die Leistungsträger der Gesellschaft hocken in den Chef Etagen der Konzerne und natürlich in den Parteihäusern der FDP. 
Werden wir demnächst wieder merken, wenn die FDP sich das Finanzministerium geschnappt hat.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich. die Leistungsträger der Gesellschaft hocken in den Chef Etagen der Konzerne und natürlich in den Parteihäusern der FDP.
> Werden wir demnächst wieder merken, wenn die FDP sich das Finanzministerium geschnappt hat.



Und für einige Usern hier.. ist man ja auch noch selbst schuld wen man in der Pflege arbeitet  

Aber hinterher heulen wieso Ausländer ihre nackte Mama wäscht .


----------



## Elistaer (2. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und für einige Usern hier.. ist man ja auch noch selbst schuld wen man in der Pflege arbeitet
> 
> Aber hinterher heulen wieso Ausländer ihre nackte Mama wäscht .


Oder meckern weil der Kellner kein Deutsch kann. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und für einige Usern hier.. ist man ja auch noch selbst schuld wen man in der Pflege arbeitet



Stimmt ja auch. Konntest du nichts Anständiges lernen?  
Ich muss da nur die Müllabfuhr anschauen. Die arbeiten nur alle zwei Wochen für 10 Minuten. 



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Aber hinterher heulen wieso Ausländer ihre nackte Mama wäscht .



Sobald die Eltern abgeschoben sind, interessiert sich eh keiner mehr für sie.
Meine Kinder knobeln doch auch schon aus, ob ich nach Rumänien ins Heim komme oder in eines der Balkan Länder.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2017)

Müllabfuhr arbeitet doch fast jeden Tag 

Bei uns hat jede Ecke ein andere Tag wo die Müll abgeholt wird


Sie sollen dich in der Nordsee versenken


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

Na ja, die Straßenreinigung arbeitet nie.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, die Straßenreinigung arbeitet nie.



Stuhllpupser doch auch net  

Arbeitest du eigentlich auch viel du hast ja immer Zeit fürs Forum


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Arbeitest du eigentlich auch viel du hast ja immer Zeit fürs Forum



Ich hab aktuell eine Menge Papierkram zu erledigen und das delegiere ich dann so, dass ich etwas Luft habe.
Ach ja, mein Getränk ist leer. Ich muss man den Automaten zur Arbeit überreden.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab aktuell eine Menge Papierkram zu erledigen und das delegiere ich dann so, dass ich etwas Luft habe.
> Ach ja, mein Getränk ist leer. Ich muss man den Automaten zur Arbeit überreden.



Ich kann oft meine Pause nicht machen 
Nur wen ich zuhause bin


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

Pausen kannst du machen, wenn du Urlaub hast. 

Aber zurück zum Thema. 
Das mit den Notständen ist ja immer das gleiche. Es wird solange ignoriert, bis es einem vor die Füße fällt.
Konnte man auch gut bei den Flüchtlingen sehen.
Also wird in der Ecke auch nichts passieren und alles wird verdrängt -- vor allem deswegen, weil die FDP wieder mitmischt.
Ich verstehe da die Wählen auch nicht. Erst werfe sie sie aus dem Bundestag, weil sie offenbar völlig inkompetent sind und 4 Jahre später hocken sie wieder in der Regierung. 
Die FDP hat doch gezeigt, dass sie keine Ahnung von der Realität von heute hat.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2017)

Man soll sich ja für alles privat vorsorgen


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

Ja, damit schmierige Typen wie der Maschmeyer auch noch an dir verdienen können.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2017)

Die pflegekassen sind ja auch nur eine teilkasko Versicherung...die Leuten denken immer die bezahlen alles und komplett


----------



## Elistaer (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich warte mal ab was mein Zahnarzt sagt wegen einer Behandlung hab ja eine Zusatz Versicherung dafür hoffentlich bringt die auch etwas. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2017)

Mit wartezeit? 

Und für was


----------



## Elistaer (2. Oktober 2017)

Ne bräuchte da einen neuen und die Kosten ja nicht wenig

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2017)

Muss du gucken bei manchen muss du 8 Monate warten für Zahnersatz

Die continentale hat stabile Beiträge 
Dafür muss du lange warten.
Bei andere wird ja immer teuere ,
je älter du wirst.. sogar mehr als das doppelte 

Hoffe hast das mal geguckt in Vertrag


----------



## Elistaer (2. Oktober 2017)

Klar alles verglichen und mich dann entschieden Vorteil ist beim Zahnarzt Behandlung wie privat Patienten weniger Wartezeit als normal. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Oktober 2017)

Dem Wähler scheint das ziemlich egal zu sein...


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2017)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Dem Wähler scheint das ziemlich egal zu sein...



Das sowieso


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2017)

Threshold vlt sollen deine Kinder jemand aus China holen  

Fachmangel in der Pflege: „Probieren Sie es mit Chinesen“ | svz.de


----------



## Adi1 (2. Oktober 2017)

Hm, private Zusatzzahnversicherungen 

soweit sind wir also schon abgesunken, das blitzeblanke Zähne auch der Maschmayer versichert 

Das Doofe ist nur, das private Versicherungen, je öfter man sie in Anspruch nimmt immer teurer werden,

und zwar richtig

Viele Privatversichterten der Ü50-Generation, können das gar nicht mehr bezahlen


----------



## Ash1983 (2. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hm, private Zusatzzahnversicherungen
> 
> soweit sind wir also schon abgesunken, das blitzeblanke Zähne auch der Maschmayer versichert
> 
> ...


Das richtig Dumme ist, dass Leute in diversen Beiträgen über Versicherungen schreiben, aber keine Ahnung haben und weiter das 80er-Jahre-Drückerkolonnen-Rollenbild bedienen; fachlich werden dabei solche Ergüsse zusammengeschustert wie die zitierte Passage.

Gesendet von meinem P8000 6.0 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Das richtig Dumme ist, dass Leute in diversen Beiträgen über Versicherungen schreiben, aber keine Ahnung haben und weiter das 80er-Jahre-Drückerkolonnen-Rollenbild bedienen; fachlich werden dabei solche Ergüsse zusammengeschustert wie die zitierte Passage.



Versicherungen sind also keine Halsabschneider, Wegelagerer, Trickbetrüger und Blutsauger?
Klär uns aus.


----------



## Ash1983 (2. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Versicherungen sind also keine Halsabschneider, Wegelagerer, Trickbetrüger und Blutsauger?
> Klär uns aus.


Doch, doch, die abgehängte Hälfte der Bevölkerung kann ihren Unsinn gern weiter kolportieren. Wer nicht gar so dumm ist, weiß es besser und benötigt die Aufklärung nicht.

Gesendet von meinem P8000 6.0 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Versicherungen sind also keine Halsabschneider, Wegelagerer, Trickbetrüger und Blutsauger?
> Klär uns aus.



Du hast folglich keine Versicherung, weil das sind ja "Halsabschneider, Wegelagerer, Trickbetrüger und Blutsauger"?


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast folglich keine Versicherung, weil das sind ja "Halsabschneider, Wegelagerer, Trickbetrüger und Blutsauger"?



Ich habe Versicherungen und daher weiß ich ja, dass sie Halsabschneider, Wegelagerer, Trickbetrüger und Blutsauger sind.
Immerhin hat die Versicherungsindustrie erst mittels Schröder die gesetzliche Rente ausgehöhlt um neue Einnahmen generieren zu können.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Oktober 2017)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Das richtig Dumme ist, dass Leute in diversen Beiträgen über Versicherungen schreiben, aber keine Ahnung haben und weiter das 80er-Jahre-Drückerkolonnen-Rollenbild bedienen; fachlich werden dabei solche Ergüsse zusammengeschustert wie die zitierte Passage.



Dazu sage ich mal gar nix


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe Versicherungen und daher weiß ich ja, dass sie Halsabschneider, Wegelagerer, Trickbetrüger und Blutsauger sind.
> Immerhin hat die Versicherungsindustrie erst mittels Schröder die gesetzliche Rente ausgehöhlt um neue Einnahmen generieren zu können.



Die meisten kohle geht für meine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung drauf..das so teuer für mein Beruf..da fliegen ein die Löffel weg


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die meisten kohle geht für meine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung drauf..das so teuer für mein Beruf..da fliegen ein die Löffel weg



Such dir mal einen anständigen Job. 
Also Experte für PC Hardware Foren bekommst du noch Geld. 
Jedenfalls sind meine Umschläge prall gefüllt.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Such dir mal einen anständigen Job.
> Also Experte für PC Hardware Foren bekommst du noch Geld.
> Jedenfalls sind meine Umschläge prall gefüllt.



Reicht das auch für deine Altersvorsorge oder muss du auch privat versichern ?


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Reicht das auch für deine Altersvorsorge oder muss du auch privat versichern ?



Ich komme zu den Pferden auf einen Hof und kann da in Ruhe meinen Lebensabend genießen und viel reiten.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Such dir mal einen anständigen Job.
> Also Experte für PC Hardware Foren bekommst du noch Geld.
> Jedenfalls sind meine Umschläge prall gefüllt.


Von wem kriegst du die Provision?
BeQuiet?
Tagan? (gibt's die überhaupt noch?)


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Oktober 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Von wem kriegst du die Provision?
> BeQuiet?
> Tagan? (gibt's die überhaupt noch?)



Bald auch  MoliCare von Paul hartmann AG  

Die Dinger gibt es überall

Aktien mit Zukunft

Mehr alte Menschen
 mehr einlagen werden gebraucht


----------



## Kusanar (3. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe Versicherungen und daher weiß ich ja, dass sie Halsabschneider, Wegelagerer, Trickbetrüger und Blutsauger sind.
> Immerhin hat die Versicherungsindustrie erst mittels Schröder die gesetzliche Rente ausgehöhlt um neue Einnahmen generieren zu können.



Da gab's mal eine Sendung der "Anstalt", die das sehr schön erklärt hat, wie kaputt das Rentensystem eigentlich ist 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tq-RA6p5mT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

Ja, kenne ich.
Trifft es echt super.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, kenne ich.
> Trifft es echt super.



Ist man auch selbst schuld und man sollte als altenpfleger wen man kaputt ist..nicht über seine rente beklagen  
Ironie


----------



## Adi1 (3. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ist man auch selbst schuld und man sollte als altenpfleger wen man kaputt ist..nicht über seine rente beklagen
> Ironie



Selber Schuld, wenn man den falschen Beruf wählt 

Aber tröste dich, ich habe auch die falsche Entscheidung getroffen


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Selber Schuld, wenn man den falschen Beruf wählt
> 
> Aber tröste dich, ich habe auch die falsche Entscheidung getroffen




Man ist auch selbst schuld wen man um andere Menschen kümmert Ironie


Was arbeitest du den?


----------



## Adi1 (3. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was arbeitest du den?



In einem nicht so gut bezahlten Dienstleistungssektor


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> In einem nicht so gut bezahlten Dienstleistungssektor



Als  billige polnische Haushaltsklave die als pflegerin beschäftigt ist


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Aber tröste dich, ich habe auch die falsche Entscheidung getroffen



Weil du noch im nahen Osten -- ich meine in Dresden wohnst?


----------



## Adi1 (3. Oktober 2017)

Nee, als billiger polnischer Hilfspfleger bin ich nicht angestellt 

Selbstverständlich lebe ich im Osten, genauer gesagt in Dresden,
in einer der schönsten und lebenswertesten Städte in Deuschland 

Nur das Gehalt könnte etwas höher ausfallen


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, als billiger polnischer Hilfspfleger bin ich nicht angestellt
> 
> Selbstverständlich lebe ich im Osten, genauer gesagt in Dresden,
> in einer der schönsten und lebenswertesten Städte in Deuschland
> ...



Wie hoch sind bei euch die Mieten?

Hab gehört für ein ausländer soll leipzig besser sein


----------



## Adi1 (3. Oktober 2017)

Ich drücke knapp 500 Taler Warmmiete für knapp 65 qm-Wohnfläche ab.

Das ist eine 3-Raum-Wohnung ca. 5 km vom Stadtzentrum entfernt, sehr grün und mit guten Einkaufsmöglichkeiten 

Menschen mit Mitgrationshintergrund gibt es hier auch, das funktioniert auch reibungsfrei 

Sind ja keine Zustände wie in Berlin Neuköln


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich drücke knapp 500 Taler Warmmiete für knapp 65 qm-Wohnfläche ab.
> 
> Das ist eine 3-Raum-Wohnung ca. 5 km vom Stadtzentrum entfernt, sehr grün und mit guten Einkaufsmöglichkeiten
> 
> ...



Drüben müsste doch mehr pflegenotstand herrschen.

Die ost Europäer die hier arbeiten sind schon so alt wie meine Mutter  und die jüngeren gehen lieber in andere eu Länder 

Es kommen jetzt mehr aus den Balkanländern 

Hab schon mal mit albanern  (junge männer) gearbeitet .

Ahja erste mal hab ich  ein türkischstämmige altenpfleger gesehen...außer mir

War auch ein junger Mann.


----------



## Elistaer (3. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich drücke knapp 500 Taler Warmmiete für knapp 65 qm-Wohnfläche ab.
> 
> Das ist eine 3-Raum-Wohnung ca. 5 km vom Stadtzentrum entfernt, sehr grün und mit guten Einkaufsmöglichkeiten
> 
> ...


500 war zahlt man in Thüringen bei mir im Ort für 2 Zimmer mit weniger qm und wir haben nur ca 8500 Einwohner. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Oktober 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> 500 war zahlt man in Thüringen bei mir im Ort für 2 Zimmer mit weniger qm und wir haben nur ca 8500 Einwohner.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Ist ja voll viel

Deswegen sagt man ja beste Altersvorsorge ist Eigentum oder man stirbt vorm Rentenalter


----------



## Elistaer (4. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ist ja voll viel


Für unseren Ort ja das liegt aber daran das es nur wirklich 2 Vermieter gibt die andren haben eventuell 10- 20 Wohnungen gegen 100 ist kein preiskampf drin. Die teuersten Wohnungen liegen bei ca 6,80 - 10,00€

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (4. Oktober 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> 500 war zahlt man in Thüringen bei mir im Ort für 2 Zimmer mit weniger qm und wir haben nur ca 8500 Einwohner



Ich hocke ja schon lange in dieser Bude,
damit sind ja die ganz großen Mieterhöhungen ausgeblieben. 

Bei einem Neubezug würde es anders aussehen


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

Wie alt ist das denn, wo du wohnst?


----------



## Adi1 (4. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie alt ist das denn, wo du wohnst?



Gut sanierter Altbau 

Ich fühle mich wohl darin


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

Dann ist es gut. Solange du also drin bleibst, sollten die Mieten auch nicht steigen, da er ja schon ausreichend saniert ist.
Kleb dich also am Boden fest.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann ist es gut. Solange du also drin bleibst, sollten die Mieten auch nicht steigen, da er ja schon ausreichend saniert ist.
> Kleb dich also am Boden fest.



Solange bis man ihm ins altenheim abschiebt 

Dann ist erstmal seine ganze Rente weg und wen das nicht reicht...dann zahlen die Kinder und wen das net reicht und er keine hat...kommt Sozialhilfe 


Aber hab gehört in Osten sollen die Altenheime günstig sein


----------



## Adi1 (5. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann ist es gut. Solange du also drin bleibst, sollten die Mieten auch nicht steigen, da er ja schon ausreichend saniert ist.
> Kleb dich also am Boden fest.



Jo, darin werde ich auch hocken bleiben.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Oktober 2017)

Bin  mal dann gespannt
 wenn eine neue Regierung kommt 

Was die wohl für meine Branche und für die  pflegebedürftigen Menschen machen 

Vermutlich Pseudo Maßnahmen


----------



## Elistaer (6. Oktober 2017)

Meine Mutter meinte das könnte das 2. Mal sein das die Wahlen wiederholt werden müssen. Wir haben noch bis Dezember also ca 3 Monate das wird so wie es jetzt aussieht eng.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Oktober 2017)

Wieso das zweite Mal? Welche Wahl auf Bundesebene musste denn schonmal wiederholt werden?


----------



## Elistaer (6. Oktober 2017)

In den 90er glaube war mal was bei Schröder war nach 2 Jahren ein Mistrauens Votum sonst würde mir auch nix einfallen.

Wer weiß was sie gemeint hat.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Oktober 2017)

2005. Da hat Herr Schröder die Vertrauensfrage gestellt, ihm wurde das Vertrauen nicht ausgesprochen und es gab daher vorgezogenen Wahlen. 

Das ist ja schon ein anderer Sachverhalt. Hier steht das Thema Neuwahlen ja im Raum, weil es unter Umständen zu keiner Regierungsbildung kommt und nicht weil der amtierende Kanzler die Vertrauensfrage stellt.


----------



## Elistaer (6. Oktober 2017)

Sie könnte da auch was durch einander werfen.

Das ein Unterschied zwischen vorgezogenen Wahlen und Neuwahlen sind ist mir auch klar. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Oktober 2017)

Wie gesagt, ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, aber soweit ich weiß, gab es auf Bundesebene bisher nur vorgezogene Wahlen aufgrund der Vertrauensfrage, aber keine Neuwahlen, weil es nicht zu einer Regierungsbildung kam.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Oktober 2017)

Personalprobleme : Pflege in Kliniken „auf der letzten Rille“ | svz.de


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon ein anderer Sachverhalt. Hier steht das Thema Neuwahlen ja im Raum, weil es unter Umständen zu keiner Regierungsbildung kommt und nicht weil der amtierende Kanzler die Vertrauensfrage stellt.



Das könnte Merkel ja trotzdem machen.
Wenn sie keine Koalition mit den Grünen und der FDP hin bekommt, stellt sie die Vertrauensfrage, die sie logischer Weise verliert und dann gibt es Neuwahlen.
Also exakt das, was Schröder auch gemacht hat. Du musst ja nicht mit einer Regierung im Amt sein, um die Vertrauensfrage zu stellen. Zumindest ist mir da kein Gesetz zu bekannt.
Aber wir alle wissen ja, dass es eh nur um Posten geht und da Schäuble aufs Abstellgleis geschoben wird, ist der Weg frei für einen Finanzminister aus der FDP und einen Außenminister von den Grünen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das könnte Merkel ja trotzdem machen.
> Wenn sie keine Koalition mit den Grünen und der FDP hin bekommt, stellt sie die Vertrauensfrage, die sie logischer Weise verliert und dann gibt es Neuwahlen.
> Also exakt das, was Schröder auch gemacht hat. Du musst ja nicht mit einer Regierung im Amt sein, um die Vertrauensfrage zu stellen. Zumindest ist mir da kein Gesetz zu bekannt.
> Aber wir alle wissen ja, dass es eh nur um Posten geht und da Schäuble aufs Abstellgleis geschoben wird, ist der Weg frei für einen Finanzminister aus der FDP und einen Außenminister von den Grünen.



Ich bin der Meinung, dass das nicht geht.

Das Amt des Bundeskanzlers endet ja mit der Zusammenkunft des neuen Bundestages. Aber nur vor dem Bundestag kann der Kanzler die Vertrauensfrage stellen. Sobald also der neue Bundestag zusammenkommt, ist Frau Merkel nicht mehr Kanzlerin und kann folglich keine Vertrauensfrage stellen.

Das einzige was möglich ist, wäre die Neuwahlen gem. Art. 63 GG, nicht aber die Vertrauensfrage nach Art. 68 GG.

Und das wäre halt ein Novum in der bundesdeutschen Geschichte.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

Die aktuelle Regierung bleibt ja so lange im Amt, bis es eine neue gibt.
Und da sie die aktuelle Regierung als Kanzler anführt, kann sie das auch entscheiden.

Natürlich kann auch der Bundespräsident eingeschaltet werden. Er kann den Bundestag auflösen. 
Aber, wie gesagt, die beiden Kleinen Parteien sind viel zu sehr daran interessiert, Posten zu bekommen, dass das nicht passieren wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Regierung bleibt ja so lange im Amt, bis es eine neue gibt.
> Und da sie die aktuelle Regierung als Kanzler anführt, kann sie das auch entscheiden.



Kann sie ja eben nicht. Will sie die Vertrauensfrage stellen, muss sie das vorm Parlament machen (dem Bundestag). Aber in dem Moment wo der neu gewählte Bundestag zusammenkommt, endet ihr Amt als Bundeskanzlerin.

Ist sie keine Bundeskanzlerin, kann sie keine Vertrauensfrage stellen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

Ja, aber sie führt die Regierung so lange an, bis es eine neue gibt. 
Wenn es keine neue Regierung gibt, kann die alte dauerhaft im Amt bleiben, bis es neue Wahlen gibt.
Das gab es mal in Belgien, wenn ich nicht irre.
Ob und wie dann abgestimmt wird oder ob es eine Minderheitsregierung gibt, weiß ich nicht.
Gab es aber nie, weil man sich eben immer geeinigt hat, denn es gibt mehr zu gewinnen in einer Koalition als zu verlieren.
Und wenn alle Stricke reißen, wird die SPD einspringen, denn bei Neuwahlen sind das die großen Verlierer.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber sie führt die Regierung so lange an, bis es eine neue gibt.
> Wenn es keine neue Regierung gibt, kann die alte dauerhaft im Amt bleiben, bis es neue Wahlen gibt.
> Das gab es mal in Belgien, wenn ich nicht irre. Ob und wie dann abgestimmt wird oder ob es eine Minderheitsregierung gibt, weiß ich nicht.
> Gab es aber nie, weil man sich eben immer geeinigt hat, denn es gibt mehr zu gewinnen in einer Koalition als zu verlieren.
> Und wenn alle Stricke reißen, wird die SPD einspringen, denn bei Neuwahlen sind das die großen Verlierer.



Spätestens 30 Tage nach der Wahl muss der neugewählte Bundestag zusammenkommen. Spätestens dann endet ihr Amt als Bundeskanzlerin.

Kommt der Bundestag vorher zusammen, endet ihr Amt entsprechen dann.

In jedem Fall kann sie die Vertrauensfrage nicht stellen, weil sie dafür vor das Parlament muss. Aber genau in dem Moment, wo das Parlament zusammenkommt, endet ihr Amt.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

Spielt aber wie gesagt auch nicht die Rolle, weil es bis dahin eine Koalition geben wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Oktober 2017)

Es sein denn, Jamaika kann sich halt nicht einigen. Wird die SPD jetzt von ihrem Versprechen (Opposition) abweichen, wird sie in 4 Jahren bedeutungslos sein. Das weiß auch die SPD.

Es bleibt auf jeden Fall lustig


----------



## Elistaer (6. Oktober 2017)

Abwarten was noch passiert die letzten Meldungen aus Europa machen mir da auch Kopfschmerzen, Kataloniens Abspaltung von Spanien, norditalien will sich vom Süden trennen Flandern in Belgien das gleiche. Es sieht so aus als wäre Europa bald nicht mehr das was es mal war.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es sein denn, Jamaika kann sich halt nicht einigen. Wird die SPD jetzt von ihrem Versprechen (Opposition) abweichen, wird sie in 4 Jahren bedeutungslos sein. Das weiß auch die SPD.
> 
> Es bleibt auf jeden Fall lustig



Der Oppermann ja schon mal verlauten lassen, dass die SPD Bereit ist, wenn es um Deutschlands Stabilität geht. 
Das kann im Prinzip alles bedeuten, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass er dann Koalition macht, denn bei neuen Wahlen würde die SPD garantiert nicht mal mehr 20% erreichen.
Der einzige Knackpunkt bei Jamaica ist ja eh die CSU und die wird sich beugen.
Dafür wird sie dann nächstes Jahr bei der Bayernwahl abgestraft. 
Am Ende muss sie mit der SPD koalieren oder gar mit der Afd, um an der macht zu bleiben und der Seehofer ist dann weg.
Herrlich.  



Elistaer schrieb:


> Abwarten was noch passiert die letzten Meldungen aus Europa machen mir da auch Kopfschmerzen, Kataloniens Abspaltung von Spanien, norditalien will sich vom Süden trennen Flandern in Belgien das gleiche. Es sieht so aus als wäre Europa bald nicht mehr das was es mal war.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Ja, gerade in Spanien ist echt Trouble. Der Regierungschef hat ja gesagt, dass er eine Abspaltung Kataloniens nicht akzeptieren würde.
Mal sehen, was das am Ende wirklich bedeutet.

Italiens Norden will seit gefühlt 70 Jahren eine Abspaltung vom Süden. Das halte ich eher für Geschwätz von wenigen.
Und in Belgien kocht das ja immer. Keine Ahnung, was bei denen los ist.


----------



## Elistaer (6. Oktober 2017)

Italien und Belgien plagt der gleiche Konsens eine Region sehr Wirtschafts stark die andere sehr schwach und muss dadurch subventioniert werden von EU und Staat.

Im Grunde ein Bild wie es Nostradamus schon mal gemalt hat. Auch wenn die Interpretation schwer ist wurde die Auflösung des Viel Völker Staates bestätigt das ist die EU in ihrer jetzigen Form sobald die Telekom ihren Arsch bewegt und wir wieder Internet haben werde ich bezeichnete Auszüge davon Posten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Demencia (6. Oktober 2017)

Ja, ja, ja,
Was wurde da doch vor den Wahlen erzählt? Man habe ja schon das eine oder andere gemacht um die Arbeit etwas zu ereichtern.

Ich arbeite in der Psychiatrie. Leite dort eine psychiatrische Akutaufnahmestation. Wir sind ständig und chronisch unterbesetzt. Teilweise nur 2 Pflegekräfte für bis zu 24 schwerst psychiatrisch Erkrankte. Diese sind in ihrer Erkrankung teils auch erheblich fremdaggressiv. 
Für diese Patienten muss seit kurzem im 3Std- Rhathmus dokumentiert werden. und das geht nicht mit ein paar kleinen Haken und Handzeichen, wie in der Somatik (z.B. innere Medizin oder Chirurgie), sondern man muss den aktuellen Zustand des Patienten (der immer sehr individuell ist) detailliert beschreiben. Mehraufwand pro Schicht pro Patient sind etwa 20 Minuten alles in allem. Macht bei 4 Intensiv- Patienten knapp 1,5 Stunden pro Schicht. Bei zwei Pflegekräften ist man da zwischen 30 und 45 Minuten pro Schicht. Zeit, die einem am Patienten fehlt.
Und jetzt, seit dem 01.10.2017 ist das gesetzliche Entlass- Management vorgeschrieben.  Noch mehr Doku- Aufwand. Und es ist ja nicht so, als hätten wir bis dato unsere Patienten am Entlass- Tag einfach auf die Straße geschubst. Da ist auc früher schon im Vorfeld alles geregelt worden. Nur das man heute halt nochmal ein Stück mehr Bürokratie hat.
Großartig, wir alle freuen uns unglaublich über so viel Hilfe und Entlastung.

Und nicht fals verstehen. Ich bin grundsätzlich ein Freund von guter, aber sinnvoller Dokumentation. Denn damit kann ich den Behandlungsverlauf zum einen besser sehen und weiter dient es natürlich auch meiner persönlichen Absicherung.
Aber was hier mit uns getrieben wird schlägt dem Faß den Boden aus.

Manchmal kann ich gar nicht so fressen, wie ich möchte...


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Oktober 2017)

Wen ihr mal Zeit habt 

YouTube


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bin  mal dann gespannt
> wenn eine neue Regierung kommt
> Was die wohl für meine Branche und für die  pflegebedürftigen Menschen machen
> Vermutlich Pseudo Maßnahmen



Vermutlich gar nix, der zukünftige Finanzminister wird wohl an der "schwarzen Null" festhalten. 

Letztendlich müssen ja auch die superteuren Rüstungsprojekte gestemmt werden,

da bleibt für die ältere Generation (und deren Pflege) kaum noch was übrig. 

Das was übrig bleibt, verschlingt der neue bedeutend größere Bundestag,
ganz zu schweigen von den Pensionen, welche die abgewählten Volksvertreter kassieren.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

In der neuen Regierung hockt die FDP.
Die interessiert sich nicht für eine Branche, die nicht produktiv ist.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> In der neuen Regierung hockt die FDP.
> Die interessiert sich nicht für eine Branche, die nicht produktiv ist.



Mir ist sowieso schleierhaft, warum diese Kaspertruppe um den Lindner jetzt so ein Comeback geschafft hat.


----------



## Kusanar (13. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> In der neuen Regierung hockt die FDP.
> Die interessiert sich nicht für eine Branche, die nicht produktiv ist.



Na, dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob die Politiker bald auch weniger verdienen werden... *hust*


----------



## azzih (13. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Vermutlich gar nix, der zukünftige Finanzminister wird wohl an der "schwarzen Null" festhalten.
> 
> Letztendlich müssen ja auch die superteuren Rüstungsprojekte gestemmt werden,
> 
> ...



Pensionen und der größere Bundestag sind Peanuts im Vergleich zu den Kosten des Gesundheits-und Pflegesystems. Ausserdem stammt letzteres ja aus dem Topf der Kranken/Pflegeversicherung und hat mit Steuern erstmal wenig zu tun. Wichtig wäre jetzt einfach Pflegepersonal das Gehalt Minimum um ein Drittel zu erhöhen und den Personalschlüssel rauszusetzen, sowie streng drauf zu achten das Kliniken diesen auch einhalten. Klar kostet das Geld, aber es muss halt investiert werden, weil alternativlos.

So viele Pflegekräfte wie grade fehlen kriegen wir nichtmal aus Polen und Rumänien hier her transferiert. Deswegen muss man jetzt den Beruf deutlich attraktiver machen. Das fängt bei der Bezahlung an, aber auch beim Bürokratieabbau und Vermeiden von PErsonalmangel. Ausserdem muss die Ausbildung besser bezahlt werden, teilweise müssen Azubis ja sogar noch die Schule da zahlen. Welcher Jugendliche kann sich das leisten, bzw. will sowas lernen, wenn er in vielen anderen Ausbildungsberufen direkt mit 600-800€ im 1. Lehrjahr einsteigen kann


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> So viele Pflegekräfte wie grade fehlen kriegen wir nichtmal aus Polen und Rumänien hier her transferiert. Deswegen muss man jetzt den Beruf deutlich attraktiver machen. Das fängt bei der Bezahlung an, aber auch beim Bürokratieabbau und Vermeiden von PErsonalmangel. Ausserdem muss die Ausbildung besser bezahlt werden, teilweise müssen Azubis ja sogar noch die Schule da zahlen. Welcher Jugendliche kann sich das leisten, bzw. will sowas lernen, wenn er in vielen anderen Ausbildungsberufen direkt mit 600-800€ im 1. Lehrjahr einsteigen kann



Ohne eine richtige Reform aller Sozialversicherungssyteme, 
wird es aber nicht funktionieren.

Wir tanken ja auch schon für die Rentenkasse, solch eine Umverteilung von Steuermitteln,
ist eigentlich Zeuge von Unfähigkeit der Regierung.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ohne eine richtige Reform aller Sozialversicherungssyteme,
> wird es aber nicht funktionieren.



Ist doch ganz einfach.
Jeder zahlt 20% seines Einkommens in die Sozialsysteme ein. Egal wie viel er verdient.
Niemand darf sich mehr ausklammern. Alle müssen ran.
Und schon funktioniert das System.
Dass man heute ständig zuschießen muss, liegt doch nur daran, dass sich alle schon aus dem System ausgekoppelt haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach.
> Jeder zahlt 20% seines Einkommens in die Sozialsysteme ein. Egal wie viel er verdient.
> Niemand darf sich mehr ausklammern. Alle müssen ran.
> Und schon funktioniert das System.
> Dass man heute ständig zuschießen muss, liegt doch nur daran, dass sich alle schon aus dem System ausgekoppelt haben.



20% zustätzlich zur Einkommenssteuer nehme ich mal an, oder wie stellst du dir das vor?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 20% zustätzlich zur Einkommenssteuer nehme ich mal an, oder wie stellst du dir das vor?



Wie hoch sind denn aktuell die Sozialbeiträge für einen normalen Durchschnittsverdiener?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach.
> Jeder zahlt 20% seines Einkommens in die Sozialsysteme ein. Egal wie viel er verdient.
> Niemand darf sich mehr ausklammern. Alle müssen ran.
> Und schon funktioniert das System.
> Dass man heute ständig zuschießen muss, liegt doch nur daran, dass sich alle schon aus dem System ausgekoppelt haben.



Ja sicher, frage aber mal die zuständigen Minister,
leider ist das an private Versicherungskonzerne verscherbelt worden,
wo einflussreiche Lobbyisten hocken ...


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

Ja, weiß ich. Maschmeyer und Co.
Dazu kommt, dass die meisten Abgeordneten eh Freiberufler oder Beamte sind. 
Wieso sollten Politiker ein Gesetz machen, das für sie von Nachteil ist?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollten Politiker ein Gesetz machen, das für sie von Nachteil ist?



Ich wäre doch blöde, wenn ich das machen würde.

Einmal drinne, dann rollt der Rubel.

Siehst du doch an der Petry.


----------



## Elistaer (13. Oktober 2017)

Steuerklasse 1 sozial Versicherung monatlich ca 21,17% von gesamte Brutto +3,75% Lohnsteuer. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Steuerklasse 1 sozial Versicherung monatlich ca 21,17% von gesamte Brutto +3,75% Lohnsteuer.



Transferiere doch dein Einkommen einfach in eine Steueroase.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich sehe ja aus mein Umfeld das die Leute sich keine  Gedanken machen  was mit dem  alten passiert oder  sich selbst in Zukunft (die eltern )

Hauptsache  es wird über Flüchtlinge gehetzt und harte Hartz4  Sanktionen verlangt oder die polizei  soll Demonstranten verprügeln 


Über Kinderarmut hört man schon gar nicht mehr


----------



## Adi1 (16. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Über Kinderarmut hört man schon gar nicht mehr



Eben, die gibt es ja in Deutschland auch gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Tengri86 (16. Oktober 2017)

Ihre Meinung: Interview mit dem Pflegekritiker Claus Fussek zum Pflegenotstand - Ihre Meinung - Ihre Meinung - Fernsehen - WDR


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ihre Meinung: Interview mit dem Pflegekritiker Claus Fussek zum Pflegenotstand - Ihre Meinung - Ihre Meinung - Fernsehen - WDR



Ja, das ist schon eine Sauerei, wie mit unseren älteren Mitbürgern umgegangen wird.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist schon eine Sauerei, wie mit unseren älteren Mitbürgern umgegangen wird.



Eigentlich Ist die Bevölkerung größtenteils auch selbst schuld.
Verdrängen viele und juckt kein sau, die nächste generation macht dann so weiter wie die alte und jetzige.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Eigentlich Ist die Bevölkerung größtenteils auch selbst schuld.
> Verdrängen viele und juckt kein sau.



Ja, warum auch?

Noch funktioniert das ja mehr oder weniger, 
wenn aber die Pflegeversicherung in 10 Jahren auf 25% ansteigen wird, ist das Gebrüll dann umso lauter. 

Man müsste eigentlich mal die gesamten Sozialversicherungssysteme reformieren,

da fehlt aber der Wille.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, warum auch?
> 
> Noch funktioniert das ja mehr oder weniger,
> wenn aber die Pflegeversicherung in 10 Jahren auf 25% ansteigen wird, ist das Gebrüll dann umso lauter.
> ...



Holen auch noch so arme Schwein aus Polen für 800 bis 1000 Euro monatlich gehalt.

Für 24 Stunden Pflege..soll auch noch putzen kochen und bügeln 

naja was soll ich da groß sagen?

Wen er was mit Zahn hat muss er nach Polen 

dann verliert er halt sein job

http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/berl...html&originalReferrer=https://www.google.com/


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2017)

Hauptsache billig, jetzt sollte sich jeder jüngere Versicherte mal noch preiswert eine Zyankalikapsel besorgen,

ist preiswerter und humaner, als in Deutschland  zu Tode gepflegt zu werden.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hauptsache billig, jetzt sollte sich jeder jüngere Versicherte mal noch preiswert eine Zyankalikapsel besorgen,
> 
> ist preiswerter und humaner, als in Deutschland  zu Tode gepflegt zu werden.



Naja mit 21 ist eine Pflegeversicherung sehr Günstig und ist auch EU weit + Schweiz .
Aber die leute machen lieber ein Teuren Mobiletelfon vertrag mit Iphone  oder Vollkasko versicherung auf sein Auto aber nixs für sich selbst geschweige den was für seine Kinder

Wir werden auch wie bei der Rente auch für die Pflege privat vorsorgen müssen.

So wie sich diese Bevölkerung bei dem Themen verhält..hauptsache Flüchltlinge da oder Hartz4 kürzungen dort rumverlangen.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Naja mit 21 ist eine Pflegeversicherung sehr Günstig und ist auch EU weit + Schweiz .
> Wir werden auch wie bei der Rente auch für die Pflege privat vorsorgen müssen.



Sicher doch, dann benötigen die Arbeitsnehmer aber auch gescheite Löhne.

Im Dienstleistungssektor sieht es ja nicht so aus, als würde sich daran was verändern.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicher doch, dann benötigen die Arbeitsnehmer aber auch gescheite Löhne.
> 
> Im Dienstleistungssektor sieht es ja nicht so aus, als würde sich daran was verändern.



Und unser Generation wird auch noch mini rente bekommen


----------



## Elistaer (17. Oktober 2017)

@Adi1 sieht man doch bei mir obwohl ich krank war haben die letzten Monate mit 170+h mein Arsch gerettet. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (18. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und unser Generation wird auch noch mini rente bekommen



Ja eben, das ist ja das Problem, mit 12 Euro-Stundenlohn im Osten,
braucht man an eine private Zusatzversicherung gar nicht erst zu denken.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja eben, das ist ja das Problem, mit 12 Euro-Stundenlohn im Osten,
> braucht man an eine private Zusatzversicherung gar nicht erst zu denken.





In Westen aber auch


----------



## Adi1 (18. Oktober 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> @Adi1 sieht man doch bei mir obwohl ich krank war haben die letzten Monate mit 170+h mein Arsch gerettet.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Sowas würde ich gar nicht machen, wenn ich krank bin,
> schleppe ich mich nicht auf Arbeit.


----------



## Elistaer (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich war nicht arbeiten die 2 Wochen. Dennoch erstaunt über mein Lohn. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (18. Oktober 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich war nicht arbeiten die 2 Wochen. Dennoch erstaunt über mein Lohn.



Nennt man wohl Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall,

ist von daher auch steuerfrei.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nennt man wohl Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall,
> 
> ist von daher auch steuerfrei.



Falls ich mal krank werde...wird es einfach von Arbeitzeitkonto abgezogen


----------



## Adi1 (18. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Falls ich mal krank werde...wird es einfach von Arbeitzeitkonto abgezogen



Das ist nicht so gut,
wieso soll das denn von deinen Überstunden abgezogen werden?

Krank, ist krank, und fertig.


----------



## Elistaer (18. Oktober 2017)

Das sind Moden wie in Amerika wer krank wird nimmt Urlaub.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (18. Oktober 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Das sind Moden wie in Amerika wer krank wird nimmt Urlaub.



Naja, die Amis sind ja eh etwas beschränkt.

Bei uns gelten aber andere Gesetze, von daher kann man das so nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Elistaer (18. Oktober 2017)

Stimmt schon ist ja wie mit der Pflege und Krankenversicherung bei denen, müssen ein zahlen  sehen aber kein nutzen also lassen Sie es. Die werden ja nicht krank. Wir sehen nicht was im Jahr für Krankenkassen weg geht sind das aber gewohnt und auch den nutzen bei was wäre wenn. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. Oktober 2017)

Selbst die Sozialgesetze von Bismarck von 1883 sind teilweise moderner als das heutige amerikanische Sozialsystem.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Selbst die Sozialgesetze von Bismarck von 1883 sind teilweise moderner als das heutige amerikanische Sozialsystem.



Schon das Schulsystem von Bismarck war besser als das heutige in den USA.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Oktober 2017)

Jamaika-Koalition: Union, FDP und Grunen treffen sich am Mittwoch zu Sondierungsgesprachen | Kolner Stadt-Anzeiger
Thema gesundheit, rente und pflege


Gesundheitssystem - In Deutschland wird Pflege kleingeredet - Ihre SZ - Suddeutsche.de

Leute die ihre Angehörigen pflegen macht man auch Finanziell sehr schwer...sollen die weiter machen..sollen mehr leute dan ins Heim landen! sind ja nur 28 prozent der pflegebedürftigen menschen in Pflegeheim und kacken jetzt schon ab 
Leitartikel: Das Problem Pflege | FR.de

Palling: Abschiebung droht - Pallinger Altenheim will Mahmoud behalten | Palling


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Oktober 2017)

Integrationsprojekt >>Wegbegleiter<< der Berufsfachschule Bamberg wird gefordert | Sonntagsblatt - 360 Grad evangelisch

Palling: Abschiebung droht - Pallinger Altenheim will Mahmoud behalten | Palling

 soll mal eine verstehen


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schon das Schulsystem von Bismarck war besser als das heutige in den USA.



Jo, macht aber nix,

als Durchschnittsami sollst du auch nicht denken. 

Arbeiten gehen, Burger fressen und beizeiten an Überfettung verrecken.


----------



## Elistaer (19. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schon das Schulsystem von Bismarck war besser als das heutige in den USA.


Die Schaumwein Steuer müssen wir dank Kaiser Franz auch noch zahlen. Ich sehe aber kein Schiff der Kaiserlichen Marine entweder geborgen und als Schrott verkauft oder immer noch vor dem Skargerack liegend als Taucher Ziel. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Demencia (20. Oktober 2017)

Wegen der Finanzierung. Wenn man etwas reißen will, muss man alle, und damit meine ich wirklich alle, die an dieser Gesellschaft partizipieren auch an der Finanzierung beteiligen. Dazu gehören auch Politiker, Beamte, Selbstständige, Unterenehmen, etc. 
Wieviele Angestellte sind aktuell im Krankenstand und bekommen eine stationäre Behandlung? Und es ist doch im Interesse der Unternehmen, dass diese Mitarbeiter schnellstmöglich wieder fit sind und wieder arbeiten. Wenn Pflege jetzt wirklich einmal nur noch "Dienst nach Vorschrift" machen würde, würden sich die Zeiten der Krankschreibung deutlich verlängern. Klar, nach sechs Wochen ist der Kranke aus der Lohnfortzahlung raus und kostet das Unternehmen nix mehr. Aber er bringt auch nix mehr rein. Und so schnell findet man oft keinen Ersatz. Und wenn muss der auch erst wieder eingearbeitet werden. Kann also kaum eine erfahrene und gut eingearbeitete Kraft ersetzen. 
Somit wäre es nur fair und richtig auch die Unternehmen an der Finanzierung zu beteiligen. Und das nicht allein über Steuern oder sonstige verschlungene  Pfade. Sondern unmittelbar. 
Wenn also jeder (natürliche Personen ungeachtet ihrer gesellschaftlichen Stellung ebenso wie juristische Personen, ungeachtet ihrer Struktur, Organisation und Größe) 2-3% in eine Pflegeversicherung einzahlen würde, wäre genug Geld vorhanden. Das Problem der Finanzierung entsteht doch dadurch, dass der Gesetzgeber für zu viele (und dies insbesondere bei den finanziell Potenten) Ausnahmen macht.

Weiter müssten die Entscheider, ginge es nach mir, im Krankheits- und Pflegefall dazu verpflichtet sein, lediglich die Pflege zu erhalten, wie der deutsche Durchschnittsbürger.  Dann würde sich hier ganz rasch etwas ändern. Aber so ist es leicht Wasser zu predigen und Wein zu saufen. Sprich, unsere Politiker legen sich im Krankheitsfall in eine private Top- Klinik und bekommen somit die beste Versorgung. Von denen muss im Falle eines Falles keiner in der eigenen ******* liegen bleiben. Und solange das so ist, wir sich seitens der Politik auch nix ändern.

Es wird weiter gelabert werden und dabei immer weiter gesagt werden, es sei nicht finanzierbar.
Aber bei der Bankenkrise mal eben ein paar Miliarden als Sicherheiten geben können, In 2015 plötzlich Hunderttausende ins Land lassen und versorgen war finanziell auch drinne. Aber keine Kohle ür eine gute gesundheitliche Versorgung der eigenen Bevölkerung ermöglichen. 
Bitte den letzten Absatz nicht falsch verstehen, ist nicht unbedingt meine Meinung. Die Bankenrettung ist so, wie oben dargestellt nicht richtig beschrieben und die Flüchtlingsgeschichte ist auch differenzierter zu betrachten. Aber so sieht es ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung. Und schon haben wir den Grund für eine derart hohe Prozentzahl der AFD und eine gewisse EU- Müdigkeit.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. Oktober 2017)

Weil die Bevölkerung für so ein Thema sich nicht interessiert und es kollektiv verdrängt.

Sonst hätte wir längst ein großen Geschrei gehabt.

Hauptsache Flüchtlinge und so sind ja die Top Themen


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Oktober 2017)

Hart ist, wir reden über jetzige Zustände 


Und überlegt mal wer wird unsere Eltern den pflegen? Also die Baby boom Generation 
(Größte altersbevölkerung gruppe)
2040 fehlen  1milonen  Pflegern 
2050 1,5 Millionen 


Und an uns müssen... wir gar nicht denken 
Wird bestimmt keiner da sein  

Die werden bestimmt aus uns soylent Green machen

Ehrlich.. deswegen kotzt mich  Großteil  der Menschen an ..die das net juckt und verdrängt 

Geht immerhin um mich ,meine arbeitskollegen und meine Eltern und wen ich mal selbst Pflegebedürftig bin


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Oktober 2017)

In Österreich läuft es anscheind auch net rund 

Osterreich droht ein Pflegenotstand - kurier.at


Konkurenz für Deutschland wen man Pfleger aus Ausland holen will  


Sogar viele polnische pflegerin haben kein bock mehr in Deutschland und wollen nach Norwegen


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Sogar viele polnische pflegerin haben kein bock mehr in Deutschland und wollen nach Norwegen



Tja, warum wohl? 

Aber auch Norwegen wird seinen Staatsfond irgendwann mal aufgebraucht haben,

dann ziehen diese Nomaden-Billig-Arbeitskräfte einfach weiter.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Tja, warum wohl?
> 
> Aber auch Norwegen wird seinen Staatsfond irgendwann mal aufgebraucht haben,
> 
> dann ziehen diese Nomaden-Billig-Arbeitskräfte einfach weiter.





Die haben dort hohe Personalschlüssel nicht so wie hier 

2 Leute für 40 oder als Nachtdienst für über 50


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die haben dort hohe Personalschlüssel nicht so wie hier
> 
> 2 Leute für 40 oder als Nachtdienst für über 50



Sicher, dort hat der Staat auch etwas vorgesorgt,
die Erdgas- und Öl-Gewinne worden ja nicht einfach verschleudert,
sind sinnvollerweise in einen Staatsfond geflossen. 

Davon profitiert der Staat eben bis jetzt.

Und die Norweger lassen auch nicht jeden ungelernten Somalia -und Afghanistanflüchtling ins Land.


----------



## Elistaer (26. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicher, dort hat der Staat auch etwas vorgesorgt,
> die Erdgas- und Öl-Gewinne worden ja nicht einfach verschleudert,
> sind sinnvollerweise in einen Staatsfond geflossen.
> 
> ...


Die Briten auch nicht was eher mit einer fehlenden Meldepflicht zutun hat.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicher, dort hat der Staat auch etwas vorgesorgt,
> die Erdgas- und Öl-Gewinne worden ja nicht einfach verschleudert,
> sind sinnvollerweise in einen Staatsfond geflossen.
> 
> ...




Wird schon wieder die Flüchtlinge/Ausländer als Sündenbock Karte rausgebracht? 


Vor dem flüchtlingskrise wurde nixs gemacht und kein Cent ausgegeben

Weil alte kranke Menschen die keine Leistung bringt


----------



## Adi1 (27. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Weil alte kranke Menschen die keine Leistung bringt



Ja eben, die sind ein Kostenfaktor. 
Also Ballast, was macht ein langsam sinkendes Schiff?

Richtig, Ballast wird abgeworfen.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Oktober 2017)

Wird ja mehr über Air Berlin gezeigt als über Altenpflege


----------



## Adi1 (28. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wird ja mehr über Air Berlin gezeigt als über Altenpflege



Ja eben, zweimal im Jahr in den Urlaub zu düsen,  ist angenehmer
als langfristig jemand zu Pflegen.

Mir treibt es aber auch die Tränen in die Augen,
wenn man als Pilot nur noch lächerliche 7000 Taler verdient,
als Stammpilot bei der Lufthansa wäre es wohl bedeutend mehr. 

Tja, da haben wir beide wohl den falschen Job gewählt.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Oktober 2017)

Kreis Gunzburg: „Ich bin der Gunstigste am Markt“ - Nachrichten Gunzburg - Augsburger Allgemeine


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Oktober 2017)

Oft leidet die Pflege: Altenheime als Geschaftsmodell  | Nachrichten | BR.de

War schon mal in Pflegeheime eingesetzt wo man Frühstück und Abendbrot für die Bewohner machen muss neben der  Pflege


----------



## Elistaer (29. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Oft leidet die Pflege: Altenheime als Geschaftsmodell  | Nachrichten | BR.de
> 
> War schon mal in Pflegeheime eingesetzt wo man Frühstück und Abendbrot für die Bewohner machen muss neben der  Pflege


Meine Mutter muss Frühstück Mittag und Abendessen aus geben. Dazu Tabletten waschen anziehen ins Bett heben usw. Teilweise alleine bei Bewohnern die selbst nicht in der Lage sind dazu. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Oktober 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Meine Mutter muss Frühstück Mittag und Abendessen aus geben. Dazu Tabletten waschen anziehen ins Bett heben usw. Teilweise alleine bei Bewohnern die selbst nicht in der Lage sind dazu.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Auch die Brote schmieren  ? Wie einige Heime wo ich war das nehmt sowas von Zeit weg und in der Zeit klingeln immer welche


----------



## Elistaer (29. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Auch die Brote schmieren  ? Wie einige Heime wo ich war das nehmt sowas von Zeit weg und in der Zeit klingeln immer welche


Ja und die rinde weg schneiden für die es nötig ist teilweise füttern. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Oktober 2017)

Essen anreichern muss ich auch noch.

Weißte was hart ist.

Die ganze Angehörigen sehen das was wir machen und es juckt den net ,nein in Gegenteil stellen auch noch Forderungen und sonderwünschen


----------



## Elistaer (29. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Essen anreichern muss ich auch noch.
> 
> Weißte was hart ist.
> 
> Die ganze Angehörigen sehen das was wir machen und es juckt den net ,nein in Gegenteil stellen auch noch Forderungen und sonderwünschen


Bei meiner Mutter kommen teilweise diese nicht mal.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## daLexi (30. Oktober 2017)

War neulich auf dem Pflegesxmphosium in Nordhessen zum Thema Akquisition von (ausländischen) Pflegekräften:
Erzählte der Dozent das sich die Pflegeheime ihre Stellenanoncen sparen können  da sich niemand darauf melden würde. Und das es durchschnittlich rund 170 Tage dauert eine freie Stelle zu besetzen.

Ich sag euch das ist die goldene Zeit für die Pflege. Wir müssen lernen nein zu sagen.
Es geht nicht das wir bei diesen Zuständen als hochqualifizierte Fachkräfte noch Handlanger-Tatigkeiten ausführen müssen. Dafür gibt es Alltagsbetreuer oder Service/-Pflegeassistenten. 

Wir müssen unsere (Landes-)Politiker auffordern die Gesetzgebung für eine Pflegekammer anzustoßen.
Jeder von uns sollte seinen Abgeordneten damit auf den Zeiger gehen.
Es gibt die in einem Bundesland und in zwei weiteren wird eine gegründet.


----------



## Elistaer (30. Oktober 2017)

@DaLexi meine Mutter ist nicht als Pflegeassitentin eingestellt eigentlich für HW und Versorgung der Bewohner, sie muss Sachen machen die sie eigentlich nicht darf.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Oktober 2017)

daLexi schrieb:


> War neulich auf dem Pflegesxmphosium in Nordhessen zum Thema Akquisition von (ausländischen) Pflegekräften:
> Erzählte der Dozent das sich die Pflegeheime ihre Stellenanoncen sparen können  da sich niemand darauf melden würde. Und das es durchschnittlich rund 170 Tage dauert eine freie Stelle zu besetzen.
> 
> Ich sag euch das ist die goldene Zeit für die Pflege. Wir müssen lernen nein zu sagen.
> ...



Solange unser volk es net juckt.. was mit uns und bei  den alten abgeht...wird doch nixs passieren.


Kollektive Verdrängung


----------



## Tengri86 (1. November 2017)

Allein mit Diabetes: Pflegenotstand in der Schule - Neueste Nachrichten aus Potsdam


----------



## Tengri86 (12. November 2017)

Altenpflege: "Gute Heimbewohner dosen klaglos vor sich hin" | ZEIT Arbeit


----------



## Adi1 (15. November 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Altenpflege: "Gute Heimbewohner dosen klaglos vor sich hin" | ZEIT Arbeit



Finde dich doch mal damit ab, dass dieser Job beschissen bezahlt wird. 

Jeder Vollidiot möchte doch heutzutage studieren, warum wohl?


----------



## Elistaer (20. November 2017)

Na nun ist gekommen was ich schon angedeutet hatte keine Regierungs Bildung entweder wird es eine Minderheits Regierung oder Neuwahlen und letzteres könnte die AFD noch mehr stärken. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (20. November 2017)

Und die afd ist bei solche Themen wie die FDP 


Naja ehrlich...die Bevölkerung juckt es nicht also was soll man da groß schreiben? 


Ich war letztes in einem altenheim 

Ich war mit mein 31 der jüngste, Durchschnitt Alter war 55 also Mitarbeiter 

Finde ich gut 

Woanders sieht auch net gut aus 
Gesundheitswesen - Pflegekrafte am Limit - Karriere - Suddeutsche.de


----------



## Tengri86 (21. November 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Finde dich doch mal damit ab, dass dieser Job beschissen bezahlt wird.
> 
> Jeder Vollidiot möchte doch heutzutage studieren, warum wohl?



Meine Generation und die jüngere wird keiner mehr dasein um uns zu pflegen


----------



## Adi1 (23. November 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Meine Generation und die jüngere wird keiner mehr dasein um uns zu pflegen



Nee, warum denn auch?

Pflege=Kosten

Wenn du deinen Job gemacht hast, musst du halt wegtreten,
da wird in Zukunft kein Geld mehr übrigbleiben,
"um einen halbwegs normalen" Lebensabend verbringen zu können.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. November 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, warum denn auch?
> 
> Pflege=Kosten
> 
> ...



Deswegen habe ich Leider ein Private PFlegeversicherung mit hohe Auszahlung..damit ich mir gescheites Altenheim finden kann... um zu sterben 

Meine Arbeitskollegen sagen ja auch zu mir : Ich geh nicht ins Altenheim..

Denke in Zukunft wird es so massen Menschen haltung mässig sein oder die machen aus Adi1 CurryKing  a la Soylent green


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2017)

In diese Richtung wird es mit der Pflege weitergehen:
Gesundheit: Roboter Mario soll Demenzkranke pflegen - Bayern - Suddeutsche.de

...


----------



## Adi1 (24. November 2017)

Tengri86;9137431

Denke in Zukunft wird es so massen Menschen haltung mässig sein oder die machen aus Adi1 CurryKing  a la Soylent green[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, mal Spaß beiseite.
> 
> Irgendwie muss doch die Sache finanziert werden,
> ich glaube, beitragtsfinanziert wird es nicht mehr hinhauen,
> von daher werden wohl die Steuern und Abgaben angepasst werden müssen.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. November 2017)

Für die Banken gabs komischerweise Geld oder die Autolobby liste geht lange. 

neue Steuer+Gesundheit+Pflege+Rentensystem brauchen wir die auch funkt.

Dann Beschwerde dich nicht wen deine Oma Opa oder Eltern in den Heimen lange auf saubere Windeln warten müssen  jetzt mal direkt gesagt. 

Pfleger sind Wenig 
Und Pfleger mit Empathie sind weniger.

Ich arbeite so..wie ich es gern bei meine Oma und Eltern hätte..wären Sie in Heim.

Hab schon mal Stress mit Kollegen in verschiedene Heimen , weil ich mehrmals nachgucke bsp. Inko und nicht mal Ruhig sitzen kann und die mehrmals mit den Bewohnern Toilettengänge mache. 
(gibt ja oft viele die nicht von selbst aus nach Hilfe frage..weil die sehen die sind gestresst)




interessierterUser schrieb:


> In diese Richtung wird es mit der Pflege weitergehen:
> Gesundheit: Roboter Mario soll Demenzkranke pflegen - Bayern - Suddeutsche.de
> 
> ...



Terminator könnte ja auch


----------



## Adi1 (25. November 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Für die Banken gabs komischerweise Geld oder die Autolobby liste geht lange.
> 
> Dann Beschwerde dich nicht wen deine Oma Opa oder Eltern in den Heimen lange auf saubere Windeln warten müssen  jetzt mal direkt gesagt.
> Und Pfleger mit Empathie sind weniger.



Sicher, die Banken sind auch systemrelevant.

Verstehe mich jetzt mal nicht falsch.
Ich ziehe den Hut für diese Arbeit, welche Du täglich leistet. 

Leider ist das nur noch nicht in der Politik angekommen,
wenn nur noch nach Nutzen/Kostenverhältnis entschieden wird.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. November 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicher, die Banken sind auch systemrelevant.
> 
> Verstehe mich jetzt mal nicht falsch.
> Ich ziehe den Hut für diese Arbeit, welche Du täglich leistet.
> ...



Du darfst aber den Schuld nicht allein an die Politik schieben.

Größteils der Bevölkerung sind auch schuld daran..weil sie es Kollektiv Verdrängeln.

Die Pflege könnte die Stärkste Lobby haben, wen mal alle Pfleger, Bewohner + deren Angehörigen zusammentun würden,
da würde die Autolobby und co mickrig aussehen und  in die Hose machen

Aber passiert leider nicht


----------



## Kusanar (27. November 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die Pflege könnte die Stärkste Lobby haben, wen mal alle Pfleger, Bewohner + deren Angehörigen zusammentun würden,
> da würde die Autolobby und co mickrig aussehen und  in die Hose machen



Von der Anzahl Personen her gesehen vielleicht. Aber die richtig dicken Koffer mit Geldbündeln drin, die bekommt der Politiker von Welt ja nur von den Industriebetrieben, und da vermutlich am öftesteten von der Automobilindustrie. Nur die "Pinke Pinke" zählt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Terminator könnte ja auch


Das war ganz ernst gemeint und es ist einer der Megatrends:
Ich verfolge das Thema seit Jahren, hier wurde es öffentlich:
Mein Freund, der Roboter: Japan sieht Pflegeroboter als Massenmarkt - computerwoche.de

Hier mal ein anderes Konzept:
Pflegeroboter: "Hallo, wie geht es Ihnen?" | ZEIT ONLINE

Und ein Video dazu
YouTube

...


----------



## Tengri86 (27. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das war ganz ernst gemeint und es ist einer der Megatrends:
> Ich verfolge das Thema seit Jahren, hier wurde es öffentlich:
> Mein Freund, der Roboter: Japan sieht Pflegeroboter als Massenmarkt - computerwoche.de
> 
> ...



Du und meine Eltern (Sind ja die gleiche generation) werden hochkomplexe Pflegeroboter nicht erleben 

Ehrlich...kann mir vorstellen das altenheime so Massenkäfige wird in Zukunft(deutschland)
 für meine Generation und die jüngere 
wen  wir nixs aus Ausland holen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2017)

Das dauert keine zehn Jahre mehr und es geht um Unterschiedliche Stufen. Man wird länger würdig zu Hause bleiben können, wenn man Unterstützung durch einen Roboter hat.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2017)

Und wer soll den bezahlen?


----------



## Kusanar (28. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wer soll den bezahlen?



Wie immer der, der Geld hat. Und die Anderen schauen in die Röhre. Ist doch seit Jahrhunderten der selbe Mist, was wundert dich denn da? 
Wir haben doch jetzt schon so gut wie überall ein 2-Klassen-System, nicht nur in der Altenbetreuung...


----------



## Tengri86 (28. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wer soll den bezahlen?



Wollte ich auch Grad schreiben 


Als ob die pflegekassen zahlen in Deutschland, ist wie teilkasko Versicherung noch weniger sogar


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Als ob die pflegekassen zahlen in Deutschland, ist wie teilkasko Versicherung noch weniger sogar



Die Krankenkassen zahlen auch nichts mehr.
Ich hab mir letztens ein Fibrom am Auge entfernen lassen, da es im Blickfeld war.
Sowas hatte ich schon mal, jetzt musste ich das aber selbst bezahlen, damals zahle die Krankenkasse das noch.
Drecksverein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Wie immer der, der Geld hat. ..


Ab 100.000 € wird es gute geben, und die Preis sinken mit der Stückzahl. Dazu wird die Krankenkasse anteilig etwas bezahlen und auf 100 Monate Pflege, also 8 Jahre, sind das 1000,-€ im Monat. Weißt Du, was Pflegeheime kosten? Und wenn einem das Ding als treuer Freund beim Einlaufen hilft, man mit ihm Skat spielen kann und man den einfachen verbalen Zugriff auf alle Informationen hat, dann wird das eine ganz tolle Sache. Mir wäre so ein Roboter viel vieler als jeder Hund oder jede Katze.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ab 100.000 € wird es gute geben, und die Preis sinken mit der Stückzahl. Dazu wird die Krankenkasse anteilig etwas bezahlen und auf 100 Monate Pflege, also 8 Jahre, sind das 1000,-€ im Monat. Weißt Du, was Pflegeheime kosten? Und wenn einem das Ding als treuer Freund beim Einlaufen hilft, man mit ihm Skat spielen kann und man den einfachen verbalen Zugriff auf alle Informationen hat, dann wird das eine ganz tolle Sache. Mir wäre so ein Roboter viel vieler als jeder Hund oder jede Katze.



Bezweifle aber stark das der Roboter alles machen kann was ein Pfleger macht...warsr du schon mal im heim ? 

Als guter Betreuer kein Zweifel aber das andere glaube kaum


Und meine Generation wird wenig Rente bekommen also glaube kaum das sich jeder leisten kann wen er schon  Sozialhilfe braucht

Selbst heute braucht jede 2 oder 3te  Heimbewohner  Sozialhilfe


Sogar die rollstühle und rollator gehören dir nicht nach deinem Tod müssen sie zurück


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Sogar die rollstühle und rollator gehören dir nicht nach deinem Tod müssen sie zurück



Den habe ich dann so verwohnt, dass den keiner mehr haben will.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den habe ich dann so verwohnt, dass den keiner mehr haben will.




Einer von vielen armen  Rentner kann das noch gebrauchen


----------



## Elistaer (28. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den habe ich dann so verwohnt, dass den keiner mehr haben will.


Zurück muss er trotzdem einzig Matratzen werden häufig vernichtet je nach dauer und Krankheiten des Patienten. Können aber auch desinfiziert werden wenn möglich. 

Aber ich glaub keiner will eine Matratze wo jemand mit Krebs oder Hepatitis drin lag wund gelegen geht schnell. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (28. November 2017)

Die Menschen haben jetzt ihr schlechtes Gewissen um die alten beruhigt als ein Rente r 35 Euro zahlen sollte/muss weil er Pause gemacht hat bei der bus Haltestelle.

Jetzt kann man ein weitere Jahr kollektiv verdrängt werden 


Für Altenpflege gibt kein  Medien Rummel

Meinte damit es kommt kurz in Medien 
Jeder regt sich auf  und dann ist alles vergessen


----------



## Adi1 (1. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Meinte damit es kommt kurz in Medien
> Jeder regt sich auf  und dann ist alles vergessen



Keine Sorge, die älteren Mitmenschen sind auch wahlberechtigt. 

Deren zunehmende Anzahl wird in Zukunft das Wahlverhalten durchaus ändern.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, die älteren Mitmenschen sind auch wahlberechtigt.
> 
> Deren zunehmende Anzahl wird in Zukunft das Wahlverhalten durchaus ändern.




Die wählen schwarz Gelb 

Migranten gegen den Pflegenotstand - F.A.Z. PLUS


Würde ich nicht mal für mehr Geld dahin  
Rostocker Konferenz zu auslandischen Pflegekraften - Karriere-News Suddeutsche.de

475.000 Pflegekrafte bis 2030 benotigt | Gesundheitsstadt Berlin

Altenpfleger Alexander Wendt uber das Betreuungsgesetz: „Immer noch vollig unzureichend“ - taz.de


----------



## Adi1 (7. Dezember 2017)

Bete einfach, und lebe gesund,

und hoffe einfach, dass du nie ein Pflegefall wirst.


----------



## aloha84 (7. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Bete einfach, und lebe gesund,
> 
> und hoffe einfach, dass du nie ein Pflegefall wirst.



Wenn du richtig schön ungesund lebst, wirst du auch nicht unbedingt ein Pflegefall.
Einfach mal vernünftig und früh wegsterben --> Problem gelöst.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Dezember 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn du richtig schön ungesund lebst, wirst du auch nicht unbedingt ein Pflegefall.
> Einfach mal vernünftig und früh wegsterben --> Problem gelöst.



Ja und wärst auch noch der beste Rentner 

Vorm oder kurz nach Rente zusterben


----------



## aloha84 (7. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ja und wärst auch noch der beste Rentner
> 
> Vorm oder kurz nach Rente zusterben



Rein statistisch gesehen, stehen die Chancen auf einen frühen Tod sehr gut.
50% aller Menschen bekommen in ihrem Leben Krebs --> Tendenz steigend.
Dazu kommen noch steigende Diabetes-Zahlen und "frühe" Schlaganfälle.
Wenn dann in Zukunft noch Massenarbeitslosigkeit und der damit einhergehende steigende Alkoholkonsum durchschlägt, mach ich mir um meine Pflege im Alter keine Sorgen.
Mit 60 Deckel zu!


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Dezember 2017)

Albstadt: Die Helden der Nation konnen das Land lahmlegen - Albstadt - Schwarzwalder Bote


----------



## Adi1 (8. Dezember 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn du richtig schön ungesund lebst, wirst du auch nicht unbedingt ein Pflegefall.
> Einfach mal vernünftig und früh wegsterben --> Problem gelöst.



Daran arbeite ich


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Daran arbeite ich



Dann muss du es auch auf papier bringen, das die dich nicht am leben halten 


Ich habe ja Private Pflegeversicherung + mit dem Pflegekasse(ab Pflegegrad 1) kommt ein nette ümmchen dabei raus,
kann ich mir die Heime selber aussuchen...habe sowieso kein Hoffnung darauf das es besser wird..bei der Bevölkerung.

Darf nur nicht vorm Pflegefall Sterben...dann hat die Versicherung gewonnen :
2-5 Monate Heimaufenthalt hast du schon deine einbezahlter Beiträge wieder rein geholt


----------



## Adi1 (9. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann muss du es auch auf papier bringen, das die dich nicht am leben halten



Keine Sorge, das habe ich bereits geregelt, von der Notarin ausgefertigt und bestätigt.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das habe ich bereits geregelt, von der Notarin ausgefertigt und bestätigt.



Ok  vlt beste Idee in diesen Thread ,wen man das liest.

Pflege: Krank gespart | ZEIT Arbeit


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Dezember 2017)

Roboter auf Vormarsch: Bis 2030 konnte ein Viertel der Arbeitsstunden wegfallen - FOCUS Online


Viele neue Kollegen für mich...vaterstaat droht bestimmt mit hartz4 Sanktionen wen man nicht die Branche wechselt .

Pflegenotstand  "gelöst"

Ironie

Obwohl..


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Dezember 2017)

YouTube.


----------



## Sir Demencia (12. Dezember 2017)

Sorry, Leute, aber ich mich grad einfach mal auskotzen:
So, da unsere großartige Gewerkschaft verdi ja diesen überordentlich großartigen Tarifvertrag ausgehandlet hat, darf nun jeder, der in der Pflege tätig ist  für sich alleine kämpfen, dass er die ihm tariflich ausgehandelte Bezahlung bekommt. Das ist sicherlich ein sehr guter Schritt um dem Pflegenotstand entgegenzuwirken. 
Ich arbeite seit 2002 in Leitungsfunktion. Inzwischen bin ich auf der (Erfahrungs-) Stufe 5 angekommen. Die Stufe 6 stünde nächstes Jahr im Juli an. Mit dem neuen Tarif bin ich von der alten Eingruppierung 9c in die neue P11 übergeleitet worden. Das ist aber nur eine "Team- Leitung" mit nicht mehr als neun untergeordneten Mitarbeitern. Laut dem neuen Tarifvertrag stünde mir aber eigentlich die Gruppe P13 zu. Das sind Stationsleitungen mit mehr als 12 unterstellten Mitarbeitern oder einer erhöhtenVerantwortung. Beides ist bei mir erfüllt. Ich habe 19 unterstellte Mitarbeiter. Und dadurch, dass ich eine psychiatrische Akut- Aufnahmestation mit 21 Betten leite ist auch die höhere Verantwortung gegeben. Und ich habe seit 2002 immer eine Aufnahmestation geleitet. Von 2002 bis 2008 eine Suchtaufnahmestation und ab 2008 dann eine allgemeinpsychiatrische Akutaufnahmestation. 
Und laut verdi stünde mir ganz klar die Entgeltgruppe P13 zu. Aber meine Erfahrungsstufen darf mein Arbeitgeber mir durchaus kürzen. Und da geht es um mehr als ein paar Euros.  Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich das auf eigene Faust einfordern darf. 
Da macht das Arbeiten in der Pflege ja noch mal richtig mehr Spaß. 

Wie gesagt, ist ein bisserl OT, aber ich musste grad mal ein bisserl Dampf ablassen.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Dezember 2017)

Ich verstehe dich sehr gut...wird bestimmt gleich einer kommen und sagen: wir und unsere Kollegen können ja Branche wechseln 

Die Babyboom Generation also unsere Eltern werden es sehr schlimm haben.

Wen überall was fällt.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Dezember 2017)

Wen wir mehr Geld bekommen müssen die Bewohner und Angehörigen mehr bezahlen.

Ein Teufelskreis 
Kostendilemma in der Altenpflege - MOZ.de


----------



## Adi1 (14. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ok  vlt beste Idee in diesen Thread ,wen man das liest.



Jo, hatte das Problem als meine Eltern verstorben sind,
mit einer richtigen Vollmacht, konnte dir keiner dazwischenquatschen.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Jo, hatte das Problem als meine Eltern verstorben sind,
> mit einer richtigen Vollmacht, konnte dir keiner dazwischenquatschen.



jo Alte kranke Menschen sind nicht produktiv für diese gesellschaft ,deswegen wird nicht da kein geld rein gesteckt und die Menschen interessieren sich nicht dafür
..will net wissen,wie es in 20 jahren aussieht oder ich kurz vorm rente ^^

Aber hey..ich arbeite am Heiligabend, da werde ich viele angehörigen sehen die vorher  nie gesehen habe


----------



## Adi1 (19. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> jo Alte kranke Menschen sind nicht produktiv für diese gesellschaft ,deswegen wird nicht da kein geld rein gesteckt und die Menschen interessieren sich nicht dafür
> ..
> Aber hey..ich arbeite am Heiligabend, da werde ich viele angehörigen sehen die vorher  nie gesehen habe



Jo, die könnte man auch als "Ballastexistenzen" bezeichnen. 

Ich nicht, ich werde aber an die denken,
zünde vlt. mal ein extra Kerzchen an.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Jo, die könnte man auch als "Ballastexistenzen" bezeichnen.
> 
> Ich nicht, ich werde aber an die denken,
> zünde vlt. mal ein extra Kerzchen an.



Mein Beileid wegen deine Eltern..also bist du viel älter als ich?

Anderseits ist es am Heiligabend, also weihnachten sehr schön in Pflegeheimen...es kommen viele Besucher,
die Bewohner freuen sich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2017)

Was helfen die ganzen Versicherungen wenn der Absturz recht plötzlich zuschlägt. Meine Schwester hatte immer ein Auge auf eine gewisse Absicherung aber dann kam zur Krankheit die Arbeitslosigkeit die in einer recht mageren Rente endete. Danach nur Pflegeheim -> Klinik und wieder zurück und kam das Hospitz. Als man es für sich selbst realisierte war der Boandlkramer schon da gewesen. Bei meiner Mutter ging es zum Glück ohne Pflegeheim und man lebte ein paar Jährchen unter einem Dach  was wenigstens dafür sorgte ein paar Jahre länger aber für eine Pflegestufe hätte nicht gereicht.


> Aber hey..ich arbeite am Heiligabend,


Habe ich auch viele Jahre machen dürfen aber dann auch gleich das Fichtenfest komplett und über das Kalenderverbrennnen hinaus. 
Wenn ich nicht mehr kann sollen die den Stecker ziehen aber mal schauen ob man überhaupt noch Rente bekommt wenn es soweit ist weil die Politiker sich lieber selber in den Pfründen suhlen und der kleine Mann bekommt die Kiste an den Arbeitsplatz


----------



## Adi1 (20. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Mein Beileid wegen deine Eltern..also bist du viel älter als ich?



Ich habe ein gewisses Alter,

bin aber noch nicht verblödet.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein gewisses Alter,
> 
> bin aber noch nicht verblödet.



Dann bist du bald in altenheim


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein gewisses Alter,
> 
> bin aber noch nicht verblödet.



Wenn man nach dem Aussehen geht, sieht es aber düster aus.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann bist du bald in altenheim



Wenn man nach dem Aussehen geht, sieht es aber düster aus. 

Nö, täuscht Euch mal nicht, ich werde hier noch lange meinen Senf dazugeben.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn man nach dem Aussehen geht, sieht es aber düster aus.
> 
> Nö, täuscht Euch mal nicht, ich werde hier noch lange meinen Senf dazugeben.





In Osten sollen ja die Altenheime viel günstiger sein als in nrw


----------



## ARCdefender (21. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Anderseits ist es am Heiligabend, also weihnachten sehr schön in Pflegeheimen...es kommen viele Besucher,
> die Bewohner freuen sich.



Ja die können sich Glücklich schätzen. Schlimm dran sind die alten Menschen die Ambulant zuhause betreut werden und wo sich die Familie sonst nicht drum kümmert. Die Sitzen dann allein da und freuen sich dann schon auf den Besuch der Pflegekräfte.
Sowas macht einen Traurig, zeigt aber auch was Pflegekräfte zum Teil noch an Bedeutung haben, neben der eigentlichen Pflege, allein das Zwischenmenschliche ist Unbezahlbar. Allein dadurch sollten Menschen aus der Pflege schon mehr bekommen für ihre Tätigkeiten und auch gefördert werden.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Dezember 2017)

@ARC 
Muss aber  am 31.12 spätdienst machen und brauche  nach Hause 2stunden und 30 Minuten und hab dann am 1.1 Frühdienst 

Brauch ich gar net schlafen 
Feuerwerk und so  :p

Muss sowieso von 20.12 bis 1.1 arbeiten


----------



## ARCdefender (21. Dezember 2017)

Ja das Los kenne ich  Wir haben Heiligabend und ersten Weihnachtstag dieses Mal Glück, aber dafür dann halt Sylvester nicht, aber das ist uns so nicht so wichtig


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Dezember 2017)

Es haben einfach 3 Leute für 2 Wochen krank gemeldet


----------



## Adi1 (22. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> In Osten sollen ja die Altenheime viel günstiger sein als in nrw



Naja, etwas günstiger vlt.,

das hängt auch damit zusammen, dass hier sehr viele junge top ausgebildete osteuropäische Pflegekräfte beschäftigt sind,
welche sich einen sehr vermögenden Patienten angeln.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Dezember 2017)

Ohne die Leute aus Osteuropa wären wir längst am Arsch


----------



## Adi1 (22. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ohne die Leute aus Osteuropa wären wir längst am Arsch



Ja, ist nur dämlich,
wenn ein 80-jähriger Patient den osteuropäischen Sprachen nicht mächtig ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Dezember 2017)

Die viele mit denen ich zusammen gearbeitet habe konnten deutsch.

Dann überrede mal deine Leute in Sachsen das sie in Altenpflege arbeiten sollen


----------



## Adi1 (22. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die viele mit denen ich zusammen gearbeitet habe konnten deutsch.
> 
> Dann überrede mal deine Leute in Sachsen das sie in Altenpflege arbeiten sollen



Nö, diesen Knochenjob möchte ich bei dieser miserablen Bezahlung niemandem antun.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Dezember 2017)

Dann darfst du dich auch nicht Beschwerden.
 in  Zukunft werden mehr Leute  aus Balkan,afrika und Asien + mittlere Osten kommen 

Bei den  ersten 3 hat mam schon angefangen aus deren heimatländern abzuwerben.

Hab schon mal mit 2 albanische Pfleger gearbeitet, also Männer.

Rumänen , Bosnien usw


Wäre froh ,
wen dann welche für mich da sind


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2017)

Wurde mir ja auch schon mal angeboten im Pflegedienst zu arbeiten und das sogar im Sklavendienst. Ich habe davon Abstand genommen da ich den Raubbau am eigenen Körper schon viel zu weit getrieben habe um halbwegs heil in Rente gehen zu können. Patienten im Einsatz on the Fly mal etwas betüttern würde ja noch gehen aber irgendwo täglich zentnerweise Körper zu stemmen oder kulinarische Hinterlassenschaften zu begleiten ist bei mir nicht drin bzw noch leistbar


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wurde mir ja auch schon mal angeboten im Pflegedienst zu arbeiten und das sogar im Sklavendienst. Ich habe davon Abstand genommen da ich den Raubbau am eigenen Körper schon viel zu weit getrieben habe um halbwegs heil in Rente gehen zu können. Patienten im Einsatz on the Fly mal etwas betüttern würde ja noch gehen aber irgendwo täglich zentnerweise Körper zu stemmen oder kulinarische Hinterlassenschaften zu begleiten ist bei mir nicht drin bzw noch leistbar



Ist auch nicht jedermanns sache...deswegen hoffe ich das für mich später noch einige Pfleger/in mit Empathie gibt ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2017)

Bei so manchem Sklavenhändler kommt es aber nicht gut an das so etwas nicht jedem liegt. Ich hoffe darauf nie in den Genuss kommen zu müssen


----------



## Adi1 (23. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann darfst du dich auch nicht Beschwerden.
> in  Zukunft werden mehr Leute  aus Balkan,afrika und Asien + mittlere Osten kommen
> 
> Bei den  ersten 3 hat mam schon angefangen aus deren heimatländern abzuwerben.
> ...



Nö, ich habe eine Zyankalikapsel am Körper,
die werfe ich mir noch ein, wenn alle Stricke reißen.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, ich habe eine Zyankalikapsel am Körper,
> die werfe ich mir noch ein, wenn alle Stricke reißen.



Heute ist ja Heiligabend...da werden ich Leute sehen...die ich nieee in mein Dienstzeit gesehen habe..also besucher(angehörigen)


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Heute ist ja Heiligabend...da werden ich Leute sehen...die ich nieee in mein Dienstzeit gesehen habe..also besucher(angehörigen)



Und trotzdem werden sie dich gekonnt ignorieren.


----------



## daLexi (24. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und trotzdem werden sie dich gekonnt ignorieren.


Oder deine Fachkompetenz in Frage stellen, da dir ja sooooo gut Bescheid wissen... :/


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Dezember 2017)

daLexi schrieb:


> Oder deine Fachkompetenz in Frage stellen, da dir ja sooooo gut Bescheid wissen... :/



An diesem besonderen Tag..haben die selbstverständlich  "schlechtes Gewissen " und lassen es dann an Personal aus 

@Lexi 

Hast du wie ich am Silvester spätschicht und am Neujahr Frühschicht?  

Oh Mann ,kann die Bahn mal auch am Heiligabend pünktlich erscheinen...brauch ja immer 2 Stunden dahin


----------



## daLexi (24. Dezember 2017)

Bei uns wird Standardmassig Früh/Früh oder Spät/Spät gearbeitet, es sei denn man tauscht Dienste untereinander.

Weihnachten habe ich selbst viele Jahre nicht gearbeitet wegen Kindern, bin aber schon mal eingesprungen als Not an Mann/Frau war (Kollegin/Kollege verunfallt/liegen geblieben/erkrankt...)


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Dezember 2017)

daLexi schrieb:


> Bei uns wird Standardmassig Früh/Früh oder Spät/Spät gearbeitet, es sei denn man tauscht Dienste untereinander.
> 
> Weihnachten habe ich selbst viele Jahre nicht gearbeitet wegen Kindern, bin aber schon mal eingesprungen als Not an Mann/Frau war (Kollegin/Kollege verunfallt/liegen geblieben/erkrankt...)




Ich muss seit 20.12 bis 1.1 

3 Leute haben sich krank gemeldet


----------



## daLexi (24. Dezember 2017)

Krank melden tun bei uns an Weihnachten eigentlich niemand , denn es gibt 1,5fache an Gehalt als Zulage obenauf, da ist jeder scharf drauf 

Man will lieber Silvester frei haben da gibt es nur Standard Zulage...


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Dezember 2017)

daLexi schrieb:


> Krank melden tun bei uns an Weihnachten eigentlich niemand , denn es gibt 1,5fache an Gehalt als Zulage obenauf, da ist jeder scharf drauf



Wen deren Männer gut verdienen , können die sogar drauf verzichten.

Eine hat sogar unbezahlten Urlaub genommen für 2 Wochen


----------



## daLexi (24. Dezember 2017)

Hier ist Provinz, nix mit reiche Leute, alle entweder Arm oder verdienen etwas besser, das war es aber auch schon....

Pflege ist irgendwo dazwischen

Meine Frau ist auch in unbezahlten Urlaub  da der bezahlte verweigert wurde und sonst niemand die Kinder betreuen kann, weil Schule und Kindergarten zu sind.
Eher unfreiwillig, aber es geht nicht anders.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Dezember 2017)

Naja bei uns haben viele krank gemeldet 

Jetzt mach ich alle Feiertage durch


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Jetzt mach ich alle Feiertage durch



Du wirst ja dann steinreich.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du wirst ja dann steinreich.



Einmal in Jahr


----------



## daLexi (24. Dezember 2017)

Steinreich... Für die anfallende Steuer, um nicht völlig zu verarmen...


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Dezember 2017)

Bin auch noch Single und keine Kinder 

Da geht viel weg


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Dezember 2017)

Job - "Das ist ganz schon ernuchternd" - Karriere - Suddeutsche.de

Pflegenotstand in Brandenburg: „Wir reden uber Menschenwurde“ | svz.de


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bin auch noch Single und keine Kinder
> 
> Da geht viel weg


Schon mal an Leasing oder Ebay gedacht?
Aber ob damit das Leben billiger wird? Gut es wäre möglich das einiges übrig bleibt nur werden es da eher die Tage bis zum nächsten Lohn sein

Eine Familie muss auch nicht zwingend das Glückslos für eine mögliche spätere Pflege sein


----------



## Adi1 (27. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bin auch noch Single und keine Kinder
> 
> Da geht viel weg



Man kann dabei aber auch viel sparen


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Dezember 2017)

Ach Kinder sind doch gut, dann müssen die mit für heimplatz... für ihre alten zahlen  

Wen die rente nicht reicht und  für unser Generation wird es sehr wenig geben 


Voll miese Trick 
Seniorin in Oberhausen besonders gemein ausgeraubt - Vorsicht vor diesem perfiden Trick! - Oberhausen -  derwesten.de


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Voll miese Trick
> Seniorin in Oberhausen besonders gemein ausgeraubt - Vorsicht vor diesem perfiden Trick! - Oberhausen -  derwesten.de



Na ja, der älteste Trick der Welt. Dass da noch einer drauf rein fällt?


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, der älteste Trick der Welt. Dass da noch einer drauf rein fällt?



In Zukunft noch mehr bei Baby boom Generation


----------



## Adi1 (29. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> In Zukunft noch mehr bei Baby boom Generation



Freilich, immer mehr 

Wenn ich in 20 Jahren an Alzheimer leide, geht mich das alles nix mehr an


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Dezember 2017)

Wirst sowieso kein Platz in einer Demenzstation finden...bekommt man jetzt schon sehr schwer


----------



## DKK007 (29. Dezember 2017)

Zu dem Thema ist die Anstalt von Anfang Dezember zu empfehlen, mit der der kleinen Ergänzung, dass die Personal-Quote nachts teilweise sogar bei 1:90 liegt: Die Anstalt vom 5. Dezember 2017 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## CPFUUU (30. Dezember 2017)

Was ist momentan hier der Konsens ? Ich meine hat irgendwer Bock ein Leben lang für irgendwelche Rentner zu buckeln ?


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2017)

Oha, du schonwieder.

Willst du sie lieber alle in die Gaskammer stecken (dich eingeschlossen, wenn du entsprechendes Alter erreichst)?


----------



## Adi1 (30. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wirst sowieso kein Platz in einer Demenzstation finden...bekommt man jetzt schon sehr schwer



Ist mir dann doch völlig Wurst


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Was ist momentan hier der Konsens ? Ich meine hat irgendwer Bock ein Leben lang für irgendwelche Rentner zu buckeln ?



Der Konsens ist Artikel 1 des Grundgesetzes.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Konsens ist Artikel 1 des Grundgesetzes.



Wer masslos Kohle scheffeln will,
den interessiert "die Würde des Menschens ist unantastbar" herzlich wenig.

Von daher müsste man einfach erst mal klären, um welchen Konsens es überhaupt geht


----------



## CPFUUU (30. Dezember 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Oha, du schonwieder.
> 
> Willst du sie lieber alle in die Gaskammer stecken (dich eingeschlossen, wenn du entsprechendes Alter erreichst)?



Wenn ich in Rente gehen würde wäre das Durchschnittsalter in DE bei ungefähr 80 Jahren, von euch sieht hier keiner mehr jemals irgendwelche Renten lol



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Konsens ist Artikel 1 des Grundgesetzes.



Ha Ha die alten scheißen auf deine Menschenwürde, die holen den letzten Cent aus dir raus und dann ist es denen egal ob du von irgendwelchen Invasoren auch biologisch kastriert wirst.
Im Kopf bist du es ja eh schon.


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ha Ha die alten scheißen auf deine Menschenwürde, die holen den letzten Cent aus dir raus und dann ist es denen egal ob du von irgendwelchen Invasoren auch biologisch kastriert wirst.
> Im Kopf bist du es ja eh schon.



gibt es den Satz in logisch?


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2017)

Logik, bei dem?

Suchst du wohl vergebens. Bestenfalls Stammtischgemaule, dass andere nicht mal bei 1,5 Promille von sich geben.
Von Altersarmut scheint er jedenfalls nichts gehört zu haben.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (30. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> gibt es den Satz in logisch?



Teile der Antwort könnten die Bevölkerung verunsichern.....


----------



## CPFUUU (31. Dezember 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Logik, bei dem?
> 
> Suchst du wohl vergebens. Bestenfalls Stammtischgemaule, dass andere nicht mal bei 1,5 Promille von sich geben.
> Von Altersarmut scheint er jedenfalls nichts gehört zu haben.





Threshold schrieb:


> gibt es den Satz in logisch?





Wie alt seid ihr ?


----------



## Two-Face (31. Dezember 2017)

Pardón, wie alt bist du?


----------



## CPFUUU (31. Dezember 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Pardón, wie alt bist du?



Das kannst du dir ungefähr ausrechnen wenn du meine letzten paar Kommentare verstanden hättest, aber Hauptsache Logik einfordern du Genie.


----------



## Sir Demencia (31. Dezember 2017)

Wäre schön, wenn hier wieder ein freundlicherer Ton Einzug halten würde.

In diesem Sinn einen guten Rutsch euch allen. [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2017)

Da laufen wirklich Sachen nebeneinander her. Die einen können es sich leisten aber die Personaldecke ist dünn und andere hätten es nötig aber die Piaster fehlen. Klar kann man als Rentner vielleicht nen Nebenjob machen aber irgendwann ist der Bienenkorb auch ausgeräuchert.


> Wie alt seid ihr ?


Danach fragt man nicht


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Dezember 2017)

Unser Doktor landet bald selbst in einem altenheim, so alt ist er


----------



## Adi1 (3. Januar 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Unser Doktor landet bald selbst in einem altenheim, so alt ist er



Nö, die stetige frische saubere Westwindströmung hält den Doc fit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2018)

Ich in einem Seniorenstift, ich habe doch keinen Lattenrost. Nebenbei bin ich nicht alt höchstens edler .


> frische saubere Westwindströmung


Vor oder nach dem Genuss von Bohnen?

Bevor ich so etwas nötig hätte würde ich Spritze oder Kugel vorziehen um nicht als Zonie zu enden


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Januar 2018)

Wen ihr Zeit habt

Pflegekrafte in der Region Stuttgart: „Es ist gefahrlich, wie wir pflegen mussen“ - Politik - Stuttgarter Zeitung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2018)

Darum ja meine Aussage da ich es bei meiner Schwester erleben durfte zuletzt sogar im " Pflegeheim "


----------



## CPFUUU (12. Januar 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wen ihr Zeit habt
> 
> Pflegekrafte in der Region Stuttgart: „Es ist gefahrlich, wie wir pflegen mussen“ - Politik - Stuttgarter Zeitung



"Viele Azubis sind frustriert. Die sagen, okay, wir machen die Ausbildung noch, aber dann machen wir was anderes."

Sehr gut, keiner hat mehr bock auf Zombies pflegen. Sollen die doch 3 Welt Zeugs einstellen, dann sind unsere Rentner schneller weg.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Januar 2018)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> "Viele Azubis sind frustriert. Die sagen, okay, wir machen die Ausbildung noch, aber dann machen wir was anderes."
> 
> Sehr gut, keiner hat mehr bock auf Zombies pflegen. Sollen die doch 3 Welt Zeugs einstellen, dann sind unsere Rentner schneller weg.


"3 Welt Zeugs"?

Und seit wann werden im Krankenhaus nur Rentner behandelt?


----------



## CPFUUU (12. Januar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> "3 Welt Zeugs"?
> 
> Und seit wann werden im Krankenhaus nur Rentner behandelt?



Die ganze Gesundheitsbranche existiert quasi nur um Alten und Behinderten teure Behandlungen anzudrehen.  Junge gesunde Menschen benötigen logischer Weise äußerst selten einen Arzt.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Januar 2018)

Junge, gesunde Menschen können aber auch mal verunfallen oder krank werden.

Man merkt, dass dir sowas offenbar noch nie passiert ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2018)

Aber auch die werden früher oder später den Medizinmann anrufen und es soll auch Menschen in jungen Jahren treffen durch zb. Krankheit oder Unfall.
Es gibt ja leider schon länger den Trend wo die Masse lieber Geld verdient mit wenig körperlichen Einsatz und auch nur 8 to 5. Und wie kommt man auf die 3. Welt und dazu noch im unfeinen Ton? Natürlich bieten sich Asylanten und andere Zugereiste an weil es auch in vielen Kulturen noch so üblich ist sich um Mitmenschen zu kümmern. Die Frage wäre nur wann bei denen das Umdenken kommt und die folgenden Generationen auch lieber leichtes Geld verdienen


----------



## INU.ID (12. Januar 2018)

*Ich hab mal 6 Postings entfernt und einen User beurlaubt. Bitte achtet auf eure Ausdrucksweise!*


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Januar 2018)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> "Viele Azubis sind frustriert. Die sagen, okay, wir machen die Ausbildung noch, aber dann machen wir was anderes."
> 
> Sehr gut, keiner hat mehr bock auf Zombies pflegen. Sollen die doch 3 Welt Zeugs einstellen, dann sind unsere Rentner schneller weg.



Willst du mich und meine Kollegen (egal welche herkunft d)die hart und gewissenhaft  arbeiten verscheissern ??

Wehe bin sowas wie dir...mit ohne Empathie angewiesen...Wen ich mal krank und pflegebedürftig bin.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2018)

Aufregen lohnt nicht. Vielleicht zu oft " Flucht ins 23. Jahrhundert " gesehen


----------



## Sir Demencia (16. Januar 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Willst du mich und meine Kollegen (egal welche herkunft d)die hart und gewissenhaft  arbeiten verscheissern ??
> 
> Wehe bin sowas wie dir...mit ohne Empathie angewiesen...Wen ich mal krank und pflegebedürftig bin.


Reg Dich nicht über solche Kommentare auf. Einfach nur das richtige damit tun: "Das ignorieren wir nichteimal gar nicht !" 

Dr Bakterius hat da schon ganz recht. 

@ toppic:  Die Pflege in Deutschland hat ein riesiges Problem. Und das ist die Pflege selbst. Wir verlangen von der Gesellschaft Respekt und Anerkennung. Wir verlangen von der Politik Respekt und Anerkennung. Und was gibt sich die Pflege selbst? 
Steht die Pflege für sich? Antwort leider "nein". Und das erlebe ich im Alltag leider immer wieder und wieder und wieder und... ...

Jede Berufsgruppe in einem Krankenhaus kann seinen "Mist" auf der Pflege abladen. Und die Pflege macht es auch noch mit. Ärzte, die "verlangen", das Pflege die Medikamenteblätter vorschreibt (also Medikament und Dosierung auf dem Medikamentenblatt vorschreiben, so das der Arzt nur noch abzeichnen muss), bei uns in der Psychiatrie muss jeder Mitarbeiter eine PNA tragen (PersonenNotrufAnlage). Damit kann man Alarm im Notfall auslösen. Pflege soll  wöchentlich testen, ob die Geräte wirklich funktionieren. Die Pflege soll die Essensbestellungen der Patienten aufnehmen und an die Küche weiterleiten. Und, und und...   Und nix von den drei Beispielen hat mit der eigentlichen Profession der Pflege zu tun. 
Und wir wundern uns???


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Januar 2018)

Pfleger-Mangel in Munchen: Notaufnahme muss schliessen und Krebskranke werden abgewiesen | Stadt


Pflegenotstand: „Fur die Menschen fehlt die Zeit“: Eine Altenpflegerin erzahlt - Wissenschaft - Augsburger Allgemeine


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Januar 2018)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Reg Dich nicht über solche Kommentare auf. Einfach nur das richtige damit tun: "Das ignorieren wir nichteimal gar nicht !"
> 
> Dr Bakterius hat da schon ganz recht.
> 
> ...





Ich war mal in einem altenheim
 da musste ich sogar abendbrote machen + Bewohner Wäsche verteilen 

Haben sich einfach in spätschicht ein Hauswirtschaft gespart.


----------



## Profitroll (19. Januar 2018)

Mein Nachbar ist Pflegefall. Da reicht es kaum für ein Hallo, so schnell sind die wieder weg. Und wer darf die blutige Wäsche und das Bett machen? ICH!


----------



## Tengri86 (20. Januar 2018)

Profitroll schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar ist Pflegefall. Da reicht es kaum für ein Hallo, so schnell sind die wieder weg. Und wer darf die blutige Wäsche und das Bett machen? ICH!



Was willst du uns genau mitteilen?


----------



## Profitroll (20. Januar 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was willst du uns genau mitteilen?


Er erhält so gut wie keine Pflege, gehört in ein Krankenhaus. Der Pflegedienst kassiert ab.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. Januar 2018)

Dann schreib doch das du ambulante Pflegedienst meinst.
-------

Am schlimmsten ist ,wen Bewohner  in altenheim am sterben liegen also ihre Zeit kommt zuende und die Angehörigen kümmern sich net drum 

Ambulante Hospiz nixs


----------



## Profitroll (20. Januar 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann schreib doch das du ambulante Pflegedienst meinst.


Dachte, das sei klar.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann schreib doch das du ambulante Pflegedienst meinst.
> -------
> 
> Am schlimmsten ist ,wen Bewohner  in altenheim am sterben liegen also ihre Zeit kommt zuende und die Angehörigen kümmern sich net drum
> ...



Das normale Hospiz ist auch nicht besser. Das Problem ist doch meist das man wenn man im Berufsleben steht es schwierig ist jemanden zu pflegen auch hat man meist nicht so viel Wohnraum und oder der ist nicht so eingerichtet wie es nötig wäre. Am Freitag dorthin verlegt und Abneds noch besucht und Papierkram mitgenommen für Pflegeheim und Krankenhaus etc. was man am Samstag beackert hatte und am Sonntagmorgen klingelt das Telefon. Angehöriger ist verstorben wann holen Sie die Verblichene ab. Bürokratie und Profit haben schon lange die Überhand gewonnen und alles Menschliche ist auf der Strecke geblieben. Mit allem was dann auf einem zurollt bleibt ja fast keine Zeit mehr Trauer etc.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Januar 2018)

Nicht mal für 30 Minuten  für ein angehörigen der am sterben liegt oder halt die letzte Tage 

naja als die noch "gesund " waren..kam auch niemand

Am Weihnachten war schon traurig 
Da war auch nixs los


----------



## Adi1 (22. Januar 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Am Weihnachten war schon traurig
> Da war auch nixs los



Ja eben, Ballast halt, will jeder 

schnell vom Hals haben


----------



## shadie (22. Januar 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja eben, Ballast halt, will jeder
> 
> schnell vom Hals haben



Gibt solche und solche.

Ich bin im November 600KM entfernt nach HH gezogen. 

Habe aber trotzdem mit meiner Frau meine Oma bei Darmstadt besucht an heilig Abend + 1. Feiertag.
Von meiner leiblichen Familie war aber auch keiner da, haben uns nach meinem Umzug aber auch etwas gezofft.
Ich finde so was aber wichtig, die Frau und mein Opa (leider letztes Jahr verstorben), haben mich groß gezogen weil mama und papa karriere gemacht haben 

Von daher bedeutet mir die Oma schon sehr viel, planen aktuell auch ob Sie mit nach hamburg zieht weil sich der rest der Verwandschaft nicht kümmert.

Wie man seine Großeltern / Eltern ein Weihnachten komplett alleine lassen kann im Altersheim ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Januar 2018)

@ shadie

ich habe einen Familienangehörigen privat weiter gepflegen müssen,

obwohl die höchste Pflegestufe genehmight worden war,

soviel zum Thema "Pflegeversicherung".


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Januar 2018)

@shadie 

Ist leider so. 

@adi 
Die Pflegeversicherung ist eher sowas wie eine Teilkasko... =(
(Das vergessen halt viele)


Musstes du für ein heimplatz viel eigenanteil mitzahlen für dein angehöhrigen oder was war passiert ? 

 hast du bei der Rentenversicherung Punkte anrechnen lassen ? 

Dafür muss du aber bei der pflegekassen stehen das du auch großteils pflegst 
(Ich Pflege ja neben mein Arbeit meine krebskranke oma) von Staat gibt ja keine richtige Hilfe...wen ich mal net kan..passen meine Eltern auf die auf.

Falls keiner vergessen hat 
Ex-Pfleger nun wegen 97 Morden an Patienten angeklagt - dpa - FAZ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2018)

Wenn die Menschheit schon Hasutiere wegwirft dann braucht man sich um vernachläßigte Verwandte nicht mehr wundern. Wenn dann noch die ganzen Kosten auf einem zurollen dann geht das Licht ganz aus


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Januar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn die Menschheit schon Hasutiere wegwirft dann braucht man sich um vernachläßigte Verwandte nicht mehr wundern. Wenn dann noch die ganzen Kosten auf einem zurollen dann geht das Licht ganz aus



Nicht mal der Tod ist umsonst Herr Doktor


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2018)

Bei Kanibalen wäre man aber in aller Munde und ansonsten muss man die Grundsteinlegung ja auch nicht löhnen da die Entsorgungsfachbetriebe ja übelste Kurse haben ( die Zeilen bitte nicht ganz so ernst nehmen )


----------



## Kusanar (23. Januar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Entsorgungsfachbetriebe



Äh, meinst du die Bestattungsunternehmen? Muss grad arg grübeln, was du mit dem Satz sagen willst  Über die Apothekerpreise bei den Bestattern brauchen wir nicht diskutieren, weiß vermutlich jeder wie arg dort Menschen in Ausnahmesituationen das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wird...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2018)

> Äh, meinst du die Bestattungsunternehmen?


Jepp dieser Berufszweig war gemeint. Deren Job möchte ich allerdings auch nicht machen


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2018)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Über die Apothekerpreise bei den Bestattern brauchen wir nicht diskutieren, weiß vermutlich jeder wie arg dort Menschen in Ausnahmesituationen das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wird...


Kommt auf das Unternehmen an, die kleineren Familienbetriebe (zumindest gibt's nur welche in der Art in unserer Ungebung) sind schon relativ vernünftig.
Gestorben wird immer (hehe, _Six Feet Under_ ), ist ja nich so, dass die alle zwingend Reibach bis zum jüngsten Tag machen müssen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2018)

Es ist aber wie bei allem im Leben das man mitunter nicht mehr die Zeit hat großartig Preise und Leistungen zu vergleichen, egal ob es um die Pflege geht oder dem finalen Service. Wenn man dann auch noch wenige Personen zur Verfügung hat für die Bürokratie und Abwicklung etc. dann schalgen einem die Wellen schnell über den Kopf


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Januar 2018)

Wie läuft das eigentlich mit dem Friedhof Gebühr in Deutschland ab?

Also die Angehörigen müssen immer ein Beitrag zahlen(monatlich oder Jährlich) wen nixs kommt,
wird jemand andere drauf  gebudelt ?

Ehrlich darüber habe ich keine Ahnung


----------



## Elistaer (23. Januar 2018)

Bei uns war es so Betrag xxx€ für 20 Jahre da kann dann entschieden werden ob verlängert wird oder nicht. 

Das Grab vom Uropa ist ausgelaufen und wurde dann beseitigt  (urnen raus über die Entsorgung weiß ich aber nicht Bescheid) den Stein kann man behalten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wie läuft das eigentlich mit dem Friedhof Gebühr in Deutschland ab?
> 
> Also die Angehörigen müssen immer ein Beitrag zahlen(monatlich oder Jährlich) wen nixs kommt,
> wird jemand andere drauf  gebudelt ?
> ...



Du kaufst bzw. mietest das Grab für 25 Jahre. Danach musst du das verlängern, wenn du das behalten willst.
Wenn nicht, kommt einfach der nächste Sarg rein und ein anderer Stein ist dann dort.
Da wird eine Menge Geld umgesetzt und ich frage mich ja seit Jahren, wozu man überhaupt Kirchensteuer zahlt, da jeder Mist eh extra kostet und die kirchlichen Einrichtungen eh alle vom Staat bezahlt werden.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kaufst bzw. mietest das Grab für 25 Jahre. Danach musst du das verlängern, wenn du das behalten willst.
> Wenn nicht, kommt einfach der nächste Sarg rein und ein anderer Stein ist dann dort.
> Da wird eine Menge Geld umgesetzt und ich frage mich ja seit Jahren, wozu man überhaupt Kirchensteuer zahlt, da jeder Mist eh extra kostet und die kirchlichen Einrichtungen eh alle vom Staat bezahlt werden.



Wieviel Euro sind das so?


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wieviel Euro sind das so?



Das kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Ich hab mal hier schnell was gefunden. Da findest du Preise.
Friedhofsgebuhren • Was sind das fur Kosten?


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir nicht sagen.
> Ich hab mal hier schnell was gefunden. Da findest du Preise.
> Friedhofsgebuhren • Was sind das fur Kosten?



Danke für Link = )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wie läuft das eigentlich mit dem Friedhof Gebühr in Deutschland ab?
> 
> Also die Angehörigen müssen immer ein Beitrag zahlen(monatlich oder Jährlich) wen nixs kommt,
> wird jemand andere drauf  gebudelt ?
> ...



Ob eine Verlängerung des Grabes möglich ist hängt von der Art des Grabes ab. Ein normales Reihengrab hat 20 Jahre im Schnitt und dann wird es eingeebnet. Dann kommt noch dazu ob die Hotelanlage von der Kirche oder Kommune betrieben wird. Hier ist mal eine kleine Auswahl mit einer groben Übersicht der Kosten. Ich durfte zuletzt für ein anonymes Urnenreihengrab + Einrichtung + Einäscherung verträumte 780 Taler verheizen. Insgesamt waren damit 2,5k Taler fällig. Normal fast das doppelte bei herum gekommen + Pflege und ein möglicher Stein ist auch kein Schnäppchen


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Januar 2018)

Kann man auch in Voraus bezahlen


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Kann man auch in Voraus bezahlen



Du musst im Voraus bezahlen. 
Nachher geht ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2018)

Wenn du den Erben genug hinterläßt ist die Baugrube sicher ansonsten heißt es ja nicht umsonst: Das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Januar 2018)

Der Staat spart sich 44 Mrd ,wen Angehörigen ihre alten pflegen...aber dieser landen als dank ins Altersarmut
Pflege zu Hause - Wer pflegt, riskiert sozialen Absturz

Wichtig fur die Gesellschaft, fuhrt aber zu Altersarmut - WELT
Naja Menschen die um alte kranken Menschen kümmern werden irgendwie abgewertet 


Konferenz in Linstow: Pflegeheim 600 Euro teurer? | svz.de

Hohere Lohne: Altenpflege in Sachsen-Anhalt wird fur Bewohner teurer | MZ.de


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (24. Januar 2018)

Die Anstalt hat auch mal ein guten Beitrag zu dem Thema geleistet. In Deutschland werden nicht die alten Menschen gepflegt, sondern der Notstand.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NdfaNJZRGag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Elistaer (24. Januar 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Kann man auch in Voraus bezahlen


Wir haben alles in allem ca 7K gezahlt könnte auch mehr sein.

Darunter der Stein, Einäscherung, Zeitung, usw. 

Tante Edit: mein Vater hatte eine Sterbe Versicherung die hilft da sehr stark aber das Geld ist komplett für Beerdigung drauf gegangen mit 3 oder 4x die Überführung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Februar 2018)

Koalitionsgesprache: So wird der Pflegenotstand nicht gelost

Da fehlen doch paar Nullen zur den 8000   
Und wo sollen die herkommen ? 
Und was ist mit den Leuten die aufhören?
Und und 

Voll die Comedy


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Februar 2018)

Altenpflege - "Nicht einmal der Tropfen auf den heissen Stein"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2018)

Ich finde da aber schon das die Bezahlung auch ein gewichtiges Hemmnis ist um den Beruf zu erwählen da Pflegeberufe alleine ja schon keine gut dotierten Arbeitsplätze sind


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Februar 2018)

Und falls die 8000 finden würden für die Altenpflege 

Das wäre für jede heim ein halbe Pfleger


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2018)

Damit ist niemand geholfen die fallen ja ständig um . Am liebsten wären denen ja 450 Taler Kräfte da man so keine Sanktionen fürchten muss und das Personal jederzeit leicht entsorgen können


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2018)

Ein Lösungsansatz oder Teil einer Lösung wäre soetwas wie der Wehrersatzdienst früher.
Jeder, der arbeitslos, dabei aber nicht arbeitsunfähig, saisonbedingt arbeitslos oder anderweitig verpflichtet ist, in eine Art verpflichtenden Sozialdienst schicken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2018)

Nenne es doch beim Namen, Zivildienst. Aber da war die Masse eher beim THW zu finden und ob man Arbeitslose als Ersatz zwangsverpflichtet dürfte wohl ein Schuss in den Ofen ergeben. Ich kenne niemanden der zu aufgezwungenen Tätigkeiten irgendwelche brauchbaren Leistungen zeigen würde


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2018)

Ich sage ja nicht, dass die dan alle in die Pflege müssen.
Aber die Wahl dazu sollte bestehen. Auch wenn sie dann alle in den Rettungsdienst gehen.
Immernoch besser als das, was viele Schmarotzer machen, die sich keinen Job suchen und nur rumhocken. Oder die vielen sinnlosen Bildungsprogramme die es nur gibt, damit die Arbeitslosenquote anschaubar niedrig bleibt.


----------



## Sir Demencia (4. Februar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein Lösungsansatz oder Teil einer Lösung wäre soetwas wie der Wehrersatzdienst früher.
> Jeder, der arbeitslos, dabei aber nicht arbeitsunfähig, saisonbedingt arbeitslos oder anderweitig verpflichtet ist, in eine Art verpflichtenden Sozialdienst schicken.


Ja klar, und wer soll dann mit so hoch motivierten Kollegen arbeiten?
Und bitte vergiss dabei nicht um welche Arbeit es geht. [emoji34]

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2018)

Hm warum gleich Schmarotzer? Man niemand in gewisse Bereiche zwingen und selbst wenn es klappt ist mit denen kein Start zu machen da es einfach nur Ballast für alle ist. Ich habe in meinem Leben oft genug mit solchen Gestalten zu tun gehabt, die habe ich irgendwann nur noch ins offene Messer rennen lassen damit die verschwinden.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Februar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein Lösungsansatz oder Teil einer Lösung wäre soetwas wie der Wehrersatzdienst früher.
> Jeder, der arbeitslos, dabei aber nicht arbeitsunfähig, saisonbedingt arbeitslos oder anderweitig verpflichtet ist, in eine Art verpflichtenden Sozialdienst schicken.



Nur Arbeitslosen? 

Wen schon dann alle, damit jeder ein Einblick hat !   Egal ob derjenige arbeitslos ist ,Bürohengst ,Beamter oder putzfrau  usw :p 
Damit endlich mal keine kollektive Verdrängung herrscht 


Aber wer will Kollegen haben 
die nicht freiwillig machen?


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2018)

Nachdem man den Zivildienst abgeschaft hat, hatte man ja den Bundesfreiwilligendienst als Ersatz eingeführt.
Wie der Name schon sagt, machen das aber eben nur interessierte Freiwillige und die gehen dann in der Regel zum Rettungsdienst oder Naturschutz.
Ist immernoch besser als nichts, aber ob der als Ersatz für den Zivildienst wirklich taugt...

Jedenfalls hat er nicht wirklich zur Sensibilisierung des Themas beigetragen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wen schon dann alle, damit jeder ein Einblick hat !   Egal ob derjenige arbeitslos ist ,Bürohengst ,Beamter oder putzfrau  usw :p
> Damit endlich mal keine kollektive Verdrängung herrscht



Ein paar Investment Banker, die Milliarden an Boni bekommen, sollten mal einen wirklich wichtigen Job machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2018)

> Wen schon dann alle, damit jeder ein Einblick hat !


Ah so eine Art staatlich angeordneter Arbeitsdienst? Das gab es schon mal und hat einen bitteren Beigeschmack. Ich persönlich würde mich da auch nicht freiwillig überreden lassen, da wäre wohl eher Gewalt nötig. Im Bereich der Politik wäre es aber etwas damit Geld eher in die richtige Richtung fließen könnte


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Februar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ah so eine Art staatlich angeordneter Arbeitsdienst? Das gab es schon mal und hat einen bitteren Beigeschmack. Ich persönlich würde mich da auch nicht freiwillig überreden lassen, da wäre wohl eher Gewalt nötig. Im Bereich der Politik wäre es aber etwas damit Geld eher in die richtige Richtung fließen könnte



schrieb ja am ende 

Aber wer will Kollegen haben
die nicht freiwillig machen? 


In keinem Heim habe ich jemanden von Bundesfreiwilligendienst gesehen und ich arbeite in viele verschiedene einrichtungen. 

ALS OB jemand das machen würde


----------



## azzih (5. Februar 2018)

Für sowas Verantwortungsvolles wie Pflegeberufe willst du nicht den Abschaum des Arbeitsmarktes nehmen. Sprich von Pflichtprogrammen und irgendwelchen Zivis halte ich nix. Im Endeffekt wirst du nicht drumrum kommen die Löhne zu erhöhen und die Ausbildung zu verbessern. Das bringt mehr Prestige für den Beruf und besseren Lebensstandart. Ausserdem muss man schauen das man die extrem hohen Abbrecherquoten in der Ausbildung in den Griff bekommt, sprich Azubis vernünftig bezahlen und nicht als billige Hilfskräfte ausnutzen.

Auch wird man kurzfristig nicht drum rum kommen viele ausländische Kräfte ins Land zu holen. Auch auf längere Sicht sehe ich nicht wie man zig tausende Pflegestellen mit nicht vorhandenen inländischen Kräften besetzen will. Vielleicht kann man auch hier einige Flüchtlinge für den Beruf qualifizieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2018)

im weißen Beruf wird man wohl nur etwas wenn man den Titel auf einer Urkunde besitzt und der Zopf ist ziemlich kurz was die Verdiensthierachie angeht und man ist schnell nur billiges Bodenpersonal


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2018)

Für so einen Job brauchst du aber auch ein einwandfreies Führungszeugnis.

Und wer garantiert das bei den Flüchtlingen?


----------



## azzih (5. Februar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Für so einen Job brauchst du aber auch ein einwandfreies Führungszeugnis.
> 
> Und wer garantiert das bei den Flüchtlingen?



Als würde ein Führungszeugnis irgendwas bedeuten. Ich bin immer dafür Chancen zum Beweisen zu geben statt sich wie die "Almans" immer an irgendwelchen Zertifikaten und Zeugnissen aufzuhängen die zu oft einfach nix aussagen.
Warum nicht Flüchtlingen die sich gut anstellen in ihren Sprachkursen und Interesse haben die Chance geben in den Beruf reinzuschnuppern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2018)

Sehe ich ähnlich auch haben andere Mentalitäten einen anderen Umgang in solchen Bereichen. Papierkrieg haben wir so schon genug  da braucht es wirklich keine Sammelwut an unnütze Zertifikate, Urkunden und was der Menschheit noch so einfallen könnte.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> Als würde ein Führungszeugnis irgendwas bedeuten. Ich bin immer dafür Chancen zum Beweisen zu geben statt sich wie die "Almans" immer an irgendwelchen Zertifikaten und Zeugnissen aufzuhängen die zu oft einfach nix aussagen.
> Warum nicht Flüchtlingen die sich gut anstellen in ihren Sprachkursen und Interesse haben die Chance geben in den Beruf reinzuschnuppern.


Ich rede nicht davon, ob es sinnvoll ist, es ist in Deutschland nunmal - meines Wissens - Pflicht und das ist die Hürde, bei der es oft scheitert.
Nicht mal bei potenziellen Pflegekräften, nein, auch bei höherqualifizierten Berufen, wie Ärzte.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Februar 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> Als würde ein Führungszeugnis irgendwas bedeuten. Ich bin immer dafür Chancen zum Beweisen zu geben statt sich wie die "Almans" immer an irgendwelchen Zertifikaten und Zeugnissen aufzuhängen die zu oft einfach nix aussagen.
> Warum nicht Flüchtlingen die sich gut anstellen in ihren Sprachkursen und Interesse haben die Chance geben in den Beruf reinzuschnuppern.


Ich sehe das für gewöhnlich so ähnlich, aber eben nicht ganz. Ein Führungszeugnis kann für gewöhnlich nicht mies ausfallen, außer man hat absichtlich Mist veranstaltet und damit scheidet man für mich aus. Hält man sich an die üblichen Regeln, kann da eigentlich nichts negatives vermerkt sein. Die Person die dort dann für Angehörige zuständig ist, sollte mMn aber regeln befolgen können und nicht nach Laune entscheiden.

Ich gebe nichts auf Herkunft, Titel, Bildungsstand, oder Schichten, aber bei den Regeln des Miteinander gibt's mMn keine Ausnahmen.

Momentan arbeite ich mit einem Flüchtling der überhaupt keinen Hehl daraus macht, früher mehrere Menschen erschossen zu haben. Hier benimmt er sich aber gut, einfach weil er nicht zurück will. Egal wie nett und anständig er jetzt mir gegenüber wirkt, jemanden der so etwas auf dem Kerbholz hat, würde ich sicher nicht in einem Pflegeheim arbeiten sehen wollen.

Straftaten sind Straftaten und diejenigen die sie begehen, haben ihre Stärken eindeutig nicht im sozialen Bereich.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Mehr Pflegekräfte und besser bezahlte fände ich auch angebracht, jedoch wüsste ich nicht wie das gehen mag. Die Nachrichten zeigen auf, dass die soziale Schere immer größer wird bei denjenigen die sich so ein Heim nicht leisten können, oder wollen. Wenn die Kosten aber steigen, würde diese Schere noch weiter aufgehen. Irgendwie sehe ich da im Kapitalismus keine sinnvolle und zeitnahe Lösung.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2018)

> Straftaten sind Straftaten und diejenigen die sie begehen, haben ihre Stärken eindeutig nicht im sozialen Bereich.


Kommt auf die Taten an und man müßte wissen wie es dazu kam und wie ist die Entwicklung danach weiter gegangen. Es gibt sehr brutale Ecken auf dem Erdball wo das eigene Überleben im Zweifel mit dem Ende des Gegners endet


----------



## Cleriker (5. Februar 2018)

Der letzte Satz passt doch so nicht, oder? Das eigene überleben endet mit dem Ende des Gegners? Ja dann einfach nicht plätten und alles ist gut. Da hast du bestimmt einen Dreher drin.

Der Kerl den ich beschreibe, hat den Besitzer einer Werkstatt alle gemacht, weil der sein Auto repariert hat und er damit nicht zufrieden war. Den will ich ganz klar nicht als Pfleger sehen.

Die Geschichte der einzelnen Personen muss man kennen, das setze ich voraus. Eine Straftat und Notwehr sind aber zwei Paar Schuhe.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2018)

Eigendlich sollte der Satz so passen, wenn mich jemand angreift und meinen Tod verkünden will dann wäre ich doch bereit ihn die Laterne auszupusten. Nennen wir es einfach mal Notwehr. Klar bei so einer Person hätte ich natürlich Bedenken und wäre eher geneigt mich stark zu polstern. Als Pfleger wäre mir da auch mulmig den um einen zu haben.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Februar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Eigendlich sollte der Satz so passen, wenn mich jemand angreift und meinen Tod verkünden will dann wäre ich doch bereit ihn die Laterne auszupusten. Nennen wir es einfach mal Notwehr. Klar bei so einer Person hätte ich natürlich Bedenken und wäre eher geneigt mich stark zu polstern. Als Pfleger wäre mir da auch mulmig den um einen zu haben.


Dein Satz sagt aber, dass wenn du ihn alle machst, damit auch dein Leben endet. Also darfst du ihn nicht alle machen, wenn du am Leben bleiben willst. Jedenfalls liest es sich für mich so.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2018)

Das paßt schon so ist nur etwas umschrieben damit man nicht so leicht selber als Täter darsteht. Hier kassiert man schnell mal blöde Anmerkungen. Die geplante Tat endet mit meinem Überleben weil ich am Ende der Geschichte den Angreifer richte und der so seinen Plan nicht umsetzen kann. Ich hoffe so langsam gehen die Lichter an .

Habe gerade mal ein paar Beiträge aus Frankreich gesehen wo es ja schon heftiger zugeht. Ein Beispiel war das eine Pensionsbewohnerin 1800 Taler zahlt für den " Service " und der beinhaltet im Schnitt 15 Minuten am Tag für die Betreuung und der Badetag findet nur einmalig in der Woche statt und wenn da gerade ein Feiertag ist muss man den Dreck noch länger ertragen. Es ist wirklich beschämend wie sich die Grand Nation verhält


----------



## Cleriker (6. Februar 2018)

Die Lichter waren schon vorher an, ich hab nur gehofft mich zu irren. 

Ja, die Verhältnisse dort kenne ich von Freunden die da jahrelang lebten. Die haben ihre Eltern jetzt in der Schweiz untergebracht. Kostet zwar nochmal eine Ecke mehr, ist angeblich aber ein riesiger Unterschied.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Februar 2018)

Wen man die Löhne erhöht  oder mehr leute mit wenig Lohn einstellt.

Kosten die heimplätze mehr.



@cleriker 

Schon Pfleger niels vergessen ? 
Du weiß nie was man kriegt 

Niels H.: Prozess beginnt fruhestens im Oktober | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Oldenburg/Ostfriesland


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein paar Investment Banker, die Milliarden an Boni bekommen, sollten mal einen wirklich wichtigen Job machen.



Die kaufen sich frei und können es steuerlich absetzen


----------



## Adi1 (9. Februar 2018)

Nö, da wird nix steuerlich abgesetzt,

das wird direkt in irgendwelche Steueroasen verschoben,

da kommt der dt. Fiskus gar nicht erst ran


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Schon Pfleger niels vergessen ?



Da bin ich direkt froh in der Zeit nicht im Krankenhaus gewesen zu sein. War ja quasi vor der Haustür und leider gibt es für so keine wirklich gerechte Strafe


----------



## Cleriker (9. Februar 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wen man die Löhne erhöht  oder mehr leute mit wenig Lohn einstellt.
> 
> Kosten die heimplätze mehr.
> 
> ...


Ich Schule momentan einen um der etwas ähnliches "aus Versehen" gemacht hat. Er wollte fünf Patienten "erlösen", hat aber die Personen vertauscht, weil er vorher gefeiert hat (wo ihm auch die Idee kam). Ende der Geschichte: unzurechnungsfähig, bereut das Geschehen usw.

Nicht mal ein halbes Jahr hat's ihm gebracht.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Februar 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich Schule momentan einen um der etwas ähnliches "aus Versehen" gemacht hat. Er wollte fünf Patienten "erlösen", hat aber die Personen vertauscht, weil er vorher gefeiert hat (wo ihm auch die Idee kam). Ende der Geschichte: unzurechnungsfähig, bereut das Geschehen usw.
> 
> Nicht mal ein halbes Jahr hat's ihm gebracht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Wie kommst du damit klar mit so einem Mensch in selben Raum zusein ,  :o


----------



## Cleriker (10. Februar 2018)

So wie immer. Ich denke mir meinen Teil und toleriere ihn und seine Geschichte. 
Intoleranz ist heutzutage doch verboten. Eine Meinung zum Verhalten anderer darf man zwar haben, aber nicht äußern, oder zeigen. Jedenfalls wenn die andere Person in irgendeiner Art und Weise auch nur ganz entfernt einen Migrationshintergrund hat, oder mit einer Geschlechterrolle zu tun haben könnte.
Er ist vor 26 Jahren nach Deutschland gekommen und hier auch noch zur schule und in die Lehre gegangen. Trotzdem kommt er mir mit Sprüchen wie: "Ich bin ja kein richtiger deutscher, also kann ich nicht jedes Gesetz kennen."

Privat will ich absolut nichts mit ihm zu tun haben, aber auf der Arbeit ist es mein Job, allen etwas beizubringen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Februar 2018)

Ob deutsch oder nicht das ist  egal, was hat den damit zutun? 

Dieser niels soll ja 94+ auf Gewissen haben und es soll mehr sein. Der kommt ja nicht aus dem Ausland.

Die Götter bewahre uns von solchen Menschen.



Aber die Menschen Regen sich kurz darüber auf und dann werden die Missstände wieder verdrängt. Ist ja hier so mit der kollektive Verdrängung wen es um die Pflege geht


Siehst ja die groko will 8000 neue Pfleger einstellen 

Erstmal 8000 finden  

Und das wäre für jede Pflegeheim maximal ein halber Pfleger 

Also 1 /4 bis 1/2  Pfleger pro heim 

Es gehen dieses und kommende Jahren viele ins Rente oder machen was anderes.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Februar 2018)

Für doch ist seine Herkunft egal, ebenso für mich. Für ihn aber ist das seine Ausrede. Da ist es plötzlich okay wenn man Unterschiede macht.

Diese Betrachtungsweise macht es mMn noch schlimmer.

Das mit den Pfleger ist für mich noch immer so eine zwiespältige Angelegenheit. Mehr Pfleger kosten Geld. Mehr Gehalt für die Pfleger kostet auch Geld. Also insgesamt viel höhere Kosten für einen Pflegeplatz. Das dürfte dann dazu führen dass sich noch weniger die nötige Pflege leisten können und es kommt zu noch mehr Elend. Nur eben in den einsamen vier Wänden der alten.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (10. Februar 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Mehr Pfleger kosten Geld. Mehr Gehalt für die Pfleger kostet auch Geld. Also insgesamt viel höhere Kosten für einen Pflegeplatz. Das dürfte dann dazu führen dass sich noch weniger die nötige Pflege leisten können und es kommt zu noch mehr Elend. Nur eben in den einsamen vier Wänden der alten.


Das Problem ist, dass es vom System quasi gewollt ist. 
Wenn du es noch nicht gemacht hast, guckt dir das Video von Die Anstalt an, welches ich auf Seite 60 gepostet habe.


----------



## azzih (10. Februar 2018)

Naja gut Pflege ist halt personalintensiv und wird immer teuer sein. Halt umso wichtiger möglichst viele Leute unbürokratisch Hilfe zukommen zu lassen, dass sie zu Hause gepflegt werden und Angehörige Unterstützung bekommen. Im Endeffekt immer noch deutlich günstiger als ein Heimplatz. 

In Zukunft muss man eh Pflege und Rente mit Steuergeldern bezuschussen wie in Österreich. Der Generationenvertrag wie hier in Deutschland wird nicht funktionieren, das ist mathematisch vollkommen ausgeschlossen.  Du kriegst nicht mit einem Arbeitnehmer einen Rentner versorgt und genau das wird mit der aktuellen Alterspyramide der Fall sein. Wird Zeit das sich die stetige wirtschaftliche Produktivitätssteigerung zum Teil eben auch in die Renten investiert wird und dies nicht vollkommen über Löhne passiert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2018)

> Für doch ist seine Herkunft egal, ebenso für mich. Für ihn aber ist das  seine Ausrede. Da ist es plötzlich okay wenn man Unterschiede macht.
> 
> Diese Betrachtungsweise macht es mMn noch schlimmer.


Ja diese Verhaltensweise ist garnicht mal so selten. Wenn es Vorteile und Profite bringt dann ist man voll integriert aber sobald es Regeln und Pflichten geht dann wird am Besten sogar die deutsche Sprache schlagartig verlernt.



> Das mit den Pfleger ist für mich noch immer so eine zwiespältige Angelegenheit.


Das hatte ich schon mal angedeutet mit dem Blick auf Frankreich wo es derzeitig Wellen schlägt. Die Zeit pro Person sinkt dramatisch und intensive Körperpflege gibt es nur 1 x pro Woche. Wenn an dem Tag ein Feiertag ist muss man noch ne Woche warten.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (10. Februar 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> In Zukunft muss man eh Pflege und Rente mit Steuergeldern bezuschussen wie in Österreich.



Bevor man Steuergelder zuschießt muss man erstmal das grundsätzliche System in Ordnung bringen. Das heißt eine vernünftige Pflegeversicherung, dessen Aufgabe es ist, dass auch genug Geld für die Pflege bezahlt wird. Wir brauchen keine unzähligen Pflegekassen, welche erstmal mit jedem einzelnem Bundesland und mit jedem einzelnem Heimbetreiber Verhandlungen führt, wie viel Geld bezahlt wird.

Die Rente muss endlich mal wieder auf ein komplett umlagefinanziertes System umgestellt werden. Denn dieses ist entgegen der oft verbreiteten Lüge, dass es teurer als ein kapitalgestütztes System sei, günstiger als dieses und kann nicht einfach kaputt gehen (und dann kamen Schröder mit Konsorten und haben es kaputt gemacht)


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Februar 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Für doch ist seine Herkunft egal, ebenso für mich. Für ihn aber ist das seine Ausrede. Da ist es plötzlich okay wenn man Unterschiede macht.
> 
> Diese Betrachtungsweise macht es mMn noch schlimmer.
> 
> ...



Rest bezahlst du mit Sozialhilfe 

Sind ja  44 Prozent  heimbewohner die für den restbertrag  sozialhilfe bekommen.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Februar 2018)

Und das ist dann die Lösung? Die Armutsgrenze bewegt sich eh schon in die falsche Richtung, da ist dein Vorschlag, noch mehr Sozialhilfe einzusetzen?  Nein, das ist doch Quatsch. Eher wäre ich dafür, dass die Altenheime nur noch staatliche Betriebe sind und da kein Betreiber mehr dran verdient. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

> Siehst ja die groko will 8000 neue Pfleger einstellen


Alles nur Wahlgetöse. Wer stellt die ein und wer zahlt deren Lohn? So lange bei den Politikern die Diäten und Zulagen höher und schneller steigen wie die Altersvorsorge der Bürger wird daraus niemals ein Schuh. Der 2. Schlag mit dem Kantholz kommt in Form von schneller steigenden Lebenshaltungskosten, Steuern und Co und die Inflation frißt jede Rentenerhöhung. An einem Tisch mit Kartenspielern kann man schon die politiker als Falschspieler und Zinker bezeichnen


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2018)

Ist doch nur Schaumschlägerei.
Sogar wenn die 8000 neuen sofort verfügbar wären, das wären nicht mal 1 neuer Pfleger pro Heim in Deutschland.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

Wenn er für 10 arbeitet geht die Rechnung auf. Wenn das so weiter geht kommt noch die Fließbandarbeit ins Heim


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Februar 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Und das ist dann die Lösung? Die Armutsgrenze bewegt sich eh schon in die falsche Richtung, da ist dein Vorschlag, noch mehr Sozialhilfe einzusetzen?  Nein, das ist doch Quatsch. Eher wäre ich dafür, dass die Altenheime nur noch staatliche Betriebe sind und da kein Betreiber mehr dran verdient.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Hast mich falsch verstanden 

Es werden mehr Menschen ins heim kommen, und meine Generation und die jüngeren werden viel weniger Rente bekommen...das nicht mal Hälfte für die heimkosten  reicht.

Also wird so oder so viel Sozialhilfe/steuergelder fließen.
Dachte du kommst selbst drauf  und 
das war kein Vorschlag

War nur Anmerkung 
---------


Mein Vorschlag nr.1 
wäre erstmal die Menschen 
die ihre Angehörigen pflegen, 
Finanziell zu unterstützen mit Lohnfortzahlung und Rente Absicherung.. was weiß ich noch.


Kann ja net sein
Das der Staat  sich 44mrd Euro spart(bsp. Sozialhilfe ) , aber diese Leute als dank imit hartz niveu leben müssen und später ins Altersarmut landen.

YouTube


Verein "Armut durch Pflege" fordert soziale Verbesserungen | DOMRADIO.DE - Katholische Nachrichten

Naja Leistungsgesellschaft und so


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2018)

Durch die Altersarmut wird die Pflege sowieso in einigen Jahren bis Jahrzehnten unbezahlbar sein.
Das fängt schon damit an, dass in 20 Jahren die geburtenstarken Jahrgänge der 60er Jahre in Rente gehen. Dann sind das noch mal 150 Milliarden im Jahr mehr.
Dazu kommen die Pensionierungen, denn in den 80er hatte man alles verbeamtet, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen war.
Das sind noch mal 250 Milliarden mehr für die Pensionskassen.
Sind also rund 400 Milliarden pro Jahr Extrakosten.
Und jeder Politiker, der heute im Amt ist, weiß das. Nur wird das ignoriert, denn jeder hofft, dass es ihn nicht trifft, wenn das System den Bach herunter geht.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Februar 2018)

Die wissen schon seit 20 Jahren, dass das den Bach runter geht.
Unser Rentensystem geht noch auf Konrad Adenauer zurück. Das kann so einfach nicht weitergeführt werden, aber eine ernsthafte Rentenreform will keiner durchsetzen.


----------



## Amon (14. Februar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Alles nur Wahlgetöse. Wer stellt die ein und wer zahlt deren Lohn? So lange bei den Politikern die Diäten und Zulagen höher und schneller steigen wie die Altersvorsorge der Bürger wird daraus niemals ein Schuh. Der 2. Schlag mit dem Kantholz kommt in Form von schneller steigenden Lebenshaltungskosten, Steuern und Co und die Inflation frißt jede Rentenerhöhung. An einem Tisch mit Kartenspielern kann man schon die politiker als Falschspieler und Zinker bezeichnen



Bei 8000 Pflegeheimen in Deutschland ist das gerade mal eine Stelle pro Heim. Das ist ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, mehr nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2018)

Ich habe doch nie gesagt das es für Grün in der Wüste reicht und es Augenwischerei ist. Zum einen weil der Zuwachs nix bringt und die Stelle Geld kostet die jemand aufbringen muss.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Februar 2018)

Altenpflege: 9,5 Millionen Uberstunden | tagesschau.de

Patientengefahrdung durch Pflegenotstand | SWR Wissen | SWR.de

Pflegenotstand: CDU-Politiker Erwin Ruddel gibt Pflegern Mitschuld - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Notstand im Wohlstand: Gute Pflege - eine Frage von Arm und Reich | Nachrichten | BR.de


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Februar 2018)

Altenpflege: Warum verdient Frau Noe nicht mehr? | ZEIT Arbeit


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2018)

So ganz unrecht hat Rüddel damit nicht. Immer nur jammern und sich dann wundern warum keiner die Ausbildung machen will ist schlicht dumm. Das ist bei uns im Metallbereich leider nicht anders. Da gibt's Typen die sich für 10-11 Euro den Hintern aufreißen und den ganzen Tag Lärm und körperlich harte Arbeit ertragen und andere die 18 Euro fürs Knöpfchen drücken bekommen und ausgerechnet letztere jammern. Das hat zur Folge das andere wiederum Jobs für 12-13 Euro Einstiegsgehalt direkt ablehnen. Das ist schlicht eine Katastrophe. Aber daran ist sehr viel die Erziehung schuld und die Einstellung zur Arbeit. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (18. Februar 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> So ganz unrecht hat Rüddel damit nicht. Immer nur jammern und sich dann wundern warum keiner die Ausbildung machen will ist schlicht dumm.


Was sollen sie sonst machen?

Lügen und behaupten, zig Überstunden, zu wenig Gehalt und teils physische wie psychische Schwerstarbeit sind toll?

Solche Aussagen sind schlicht bescheuert und kommen nur von Leuten, die BWL studiert haben.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Februar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was sollen sie sonst machen?
> 
> Lügen und behaupten, zig Überstunden, zu wenig Gehalt und teils physische wie psychische Schwerstarbeit sind toll?
> 
> Solche Aussagen sind schlicht bescheuert und kommen nur von Leuten, die BWL studiert haben.



Kollektive Verdrängung


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was sollen sie sonst machen?
> 
> Lügen und behaupten, zig Überstunden, zu wenig Gehalt und teils physische wie psychische Schwerstarbeit sind toll?
> 
> Solche Aussagen sind schlicht bescheuert und kommen nur von Leuten, die BWL studiert haben.


Ich habe ganz sicher kein bwl studiert. Deshalb weiß ich auch dass es Berufe gibt wo man selbst wenn man will, keine Überstunden machen darf. Einfach weil zu wenig zu tun ist, es der Branche mies geht und man nicht weiß ob man in sechs Monaten noch einen Job hat. Ist das auch eine Sorge der Altenpfleger? Arbeitslosigkeit? Ich denke nicht. Das geht sehr vielen aber ganz anders. 
Ich bleibe dabei. Diese Situation hat nicht nur schlechte Seiten.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (19. Februar 2018)

Mit der gemeinten "Aussage" bezog ich mich eigentlich auf Erwin Rüddel, der diesen Mist vom Stapel gelassen hat. Und das ist nunmal ein studierter Wirtschaftler, nur Typen wie der äußern sich in so einer Form.

Und japp, Arbeitslosigkeit ist eine Sorge der Altenpfleger - wenn dein Rücken nämlich irgendwann so geschunden ist, dass du nicht mehr arbeiten kannst.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Februar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mit der gemeinten "Aussage" bezog ich mich eigentlich auf Erwin Rüddel, der diesen Mist vom Stapel gelassen hat. Und das ist nunmal ein studierter Wirtschaftler, nur Typen wie der äußern sich in so einer Form.
> 
> Und japp, Arbeitslosigkeit ist eine Sorge der Altenpfleger - wenn dein Rücken nämlich irgendwann so geschunden ist, dass du nicht mehr arbeiten kannst.



Was glaubst was so private Berufsunfähigkeit Versicherung kostet für ein altenpfleger


----------



## Cleriker (19. Februar 2018)

Moment, da muss man wieder unterscheiden wann man die abschließt. Weiß man was man lernen/arbeiten will schon vorher, ist es deutlich günstiger als wenn man sie erst abschließt wenn man bereits diese Arbeit ausführt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## AM1-Fan (19. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

ich verstehe es nicht!   Immer diese Panikmacherei. 

Egal ob "Pflege-Notstand", zukünftige Rente, Krankenkassen-Zuzahlung, usw., usw., usw.


Anstatt an allem rum zu nörgeln, sollten wir doch Dankbar sein, das die heutigen Politiker, die alles dafür tun,  damit wir auch später im Rentenalter unseren wohlverdienten Ruhestand auch würdevoll genießen können!!


Oder verlangt ihr wirklich, des sie ihre grundsolide Politik für die Zukunft aufgeben und besser die Kristallkugel oder den Kaffeesatz befragen sollen?

Das wollt ihr doch nicht, oder doch?


MfG


PS.

Bei der verantwortungsvollen, schwierigen Arbeit, die zur Absicherung eines unbeschwerden Lebens, auch im Alter aller dient, ist es doch auch nicht zuviel verlangt, das sie in eigenen Rente mal ein paar Cent mehr bekommen, als der einfache Arbeiter!

Sie leisten ja auch heute schon Schwerstarbeit.

Also bitte nicht immer nur meckern,  sondern auch das Verständnis aufbringen, das an der "ein oder anderen Stelle" gespart werden muß, es soll ja allen später mal "angemessen gut" gehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2018)

Ist ja nicht so, als wenn man sich nicht vorher schlau machen könnte, was einem im Beruf erwartet. Wer den Beruf - trotz der Nachteile - dann trotzdem ergreift, muss halt damit leben.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Februar 2018)

Wen alle so denken, dann wird niemand mehr pflegen...könnte auch was anderes machen(habe 3 Ausbildungen hinter mir).aber wer soll es dann sonst machen.... ihr oder Pfleger Niels und co. ? 


Weil ich weiß was den Baby boomer in den heimen erwartet(in 20 Jahren) ..werde ich viel Erfahrung wie möglich sammeln, aber verheizen werde ich mich nicht...will ja um meine Eltern später selbst kümmern

Vergisst nicht,
Schließlich geht es ja auch um euer Eltern, oma Opa usw


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2018)

Das wäre der richtige Weg. Es macht dann schlicht keiner. 

Dann bricht das ganze auch mal mit Krach zusammen. Solange es Leute gibt, die den Beruf machen, solange wird sich nichts ändern.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Februar 2018)

Die holen sich dann einfach Leute aus Wirtschaftschwachen Ländern wie Philippinen, Balkanländern, afrika, mittlere Osten  usw 


Die osteuropäische pflegekräfte gehen lieber Niederlande ,Skandinavien, wollen nicht mehr hierhin. 

Bessere Arbeitsbedingungen und


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2018)

Irgendwann wird die Pflege sowieso nicht mehr bezahlbar sein,

also, umsteigen auf Steuerfinanzierung


----------



## Cleriker (19. Februar 2018)

AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verstehe es nicht!   Immer diese Panikmacherei.
> 
> ...



Willst du zufällig provozieren? Wenn du wirklich denkst dass Politiker Schwerstarbeit leisten, dann stimmt mMn etwas nicht mit dir.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Februar 2018)

Glaub das war Ironie/Sarkasmus


----------



## Cleriker (19. Februar 2018)

War auch meine erste Vermutung, nur habe ich in letzter Zeit schon öfters mit Leuten zu tun gehabt die wirklich so denken. Deshalb lieber immer nachfragen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kusanar (20. Februar 2018)

Also entweder ist dieser Zeit-Artikel, der hier vorhin gepostet wurde, blanke Ironie oder trieft nur so von Sarkasmus ...



			
				Zeit schrieb:
			
		

> Greiner ist Lobbyist. Er weiß, wie man sich bei denen, die Entscheidungen treffen, Gehör verschafft.                                          Die meisten  Altenpfleger wissen nicht, wie das geht: sich Gehör verschaffen. Und  manchmal scheint es, als hätten sie gar kein Interesse daran.





			
				Zeit schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum jemand ist leichter auszunutzen als Pflegerinnen wie Heike Noe.  Warum verdient sie nicht mehr Geld? Daran sind viele schuld, Investoren,  Heimbetreiber, Politiker. Aber auch Heike Noe selbst.



Aha. Wissen nicht, wie das geht??? Oder haben schlicht nach ihrem 10-Stunden-Arbeitstag weder Zeit noch Kraft, um sich irgendwie politisch großartig Gehör zu verschaffen? Gewerkschaftsbeiträge zahlt auch nicht jeder gerne, der gerade mal so von seinem Lohn leben kann. Mal davon abgesehen interessiert es doch in der Politik, die am ehesten etwas an den Zuständen ändern könnte, eh keine Sau.

Und wie im Artikel richtig geschrieben steht: Streiken kann man in der Position nicht. Oder hätte einer von euch Lust, 48h oder länger in seiner eigenen Kacke und Pisse zu sitzen, nur weil die geldgeilen Investoren euren Pflegern nicht mehr Lohn bezahlen?

Mammamia. Wenn das so weitergeht, lege ich mir für mein Alter lieber schon mal die Beretta und ne Kugel bereit... dann kann ich selber Schluss machen, bevor es Bergab geht und ich auch in so einem Heim vor mich hinsiechen und mich der Gnade der Investoren ausliefern muss...


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Februar 2018)

Gotteslohn und so  


System wird sowieso zusammenbrechen..falls ich noch dabei bin..werde ich es erleben, viele von den Baby boom Generation wird es so oder so erleben


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (22. Februar 2018)

Aktueller Fall aus Nordfriesland, diesmal trifft es Alloheim:
Pflegeheime: Weder satt noch sauber | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Februar 2018)

Krankenhauspflege: Wo bleibt der Aufstand? | ZEIT Arbeit


----------



## Adi1 (14. März 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Krankenhauspflege: Wo bleibt der Aufstand? | ZEIT Arbeit



Irgendwie haben wir alle bei der Berufswahl gepennt


----------



## Kusanar (15. März 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben wir alle bei der Berufswahl gepennt



Joa. Hedge-Fonds-Manager, Bankenvorstand, Immobilienhai wäre super gewesen. Hauptsache irgendein Job, bei dem die Raffgier im Mittelpunkt steht. Am besten jeder denkt nur noch an sich selbst.

"Cash rules everything around me, C.R.E.A.M., get the money, Dollar Dollar bill y'all"


----------



## Tengri86 (15. März 2018)

Dann hoft mal das ihr Kinder habt die euch pflegt in Zukunft sieht es schlimmer aus 

Oder am besten habt viel Geld  

Wer Kohle hat kann sich was gutes aussuchen


----------



## Adi1 (15. März 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann hoft mal das ihr Kinder habt die euch pflegt in Zukunft sieht es schlimmer aus



Oder man hat eine Zyankalikapsel, welche

man sich beizeiten einwerfen kann


----------



## Tengri86 (17. März 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Oder man hat eine Zyankalikapsel, welche
> 
> man sich beizeiten einwerfen kann




Warum schon an Selbstmord denken..falls man in zukunft pflegebedürftig wird.


Hast du null Hoffnung?


----------



## Atze-Peng (17. März 2018)

Am besten 3-4 Kinder haben. Ali und Fatima werden uns in Zukunft sicherlich nicht den Arsch abwischen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (17. März 2018)

Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Am besten 3-4 Kinder haben. Ali und Fatima werden uns in Zukunft sicherlich nicht den Arsch abwischen.



Wow, starke Leistung, für deinen von jedweder Intelligenz befreiten Kommentar.


----------



## Two-Face (17. März 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Wow, starke Leistung, für deinen von jedweder Intelligenz befreiten Kommentar.


Immernoch besser als das: Sozialvertragliches Fruhableben – Wikipedia


----------



## Atze-Peng (18. März 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Wow, starke Leistung, für deinen von jedweder Intelligenz befreiten Kommentar.



Selbstverständlich ist es einfacher einen Kommentar als von "jedweder Intelligenz befreit" zu bezeichnen als mal kurz nachzudenken.


Darauf läuft es momentan gesellschaftlich nunmal hinaus. Die Altenpflege ist unterbezahlt und überlastet. Und das bevor die erste Generation in Rente geht, welche zu wenig Nachkommen produziert haben. Da brauch man sicherlich kein Prophet sein, um die Zeichen zu erkennen.

Die Ali und Fatima Anspielung bezieht sich darauf, das es sich unsere Regierung einfach macht und anstatt an den fundamentalen Problemen unser Gesellschaft zu arbeiten - wozu auch die geringe Geburtenrate zählt - das Problem lieber mit Massenimmigration lösen will. Und hier glaubt doch wohl kaum einer, das ein Großteil jener Immigranten einen schlecht bezahlen, anstrengenden und durchaus auch ekelhaften Job machen will wenn jegliche Bindung sowohl zu dem Land, der Kultur als auch zu den dortigen Menschen fehlt. Tribalismus ist nunmal biologisch verankert.


Und da der Staat uns hier offensichtlich im Stich lässt, ist die einzig logische Lösung zu alten und erprobten Gegebenheiten zurückzugehen. Und das heißt mehrere Kinder haben und hoffen, das der Familienzusammenhalt stark genug ist, das sie sich dann auch um einen kümmern.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2018)

Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Die Ali und Fatima Anspielung bezieht sich darauf, das es sich unsere Regierung einfach macht und anstatt an den fundamentalen Problemen unser Gesellschaft zu arbeiten - wozu auch die geringe Geburtenrate zählt - das Problem lieber mit Massenimmigration lösen will. Und hier glaubt doch wohl kaum einer, das ein Großteil jener Immigranten einen schlecht bezahlen, anstrengenden und durchaus auch ekelhaften Job machen will wenn jegliche Bindung sowohl zu dem Land, der Kultur als auch zu den dortigen Menschen fehlt. Tribalismus ist nunmal biologisch verankert.



Du unterstellst also einem gesamten Kulturkreis, dass sie sich nicht um pflegebedürftige Menschen kümmern?
Echt jetzt?
Sowas ist schon stark. Zeigt aber, dass du nicht die geringste Ahnung hast, wie das Leben dort funktioniert.
Du gehst also davon aus, dass wenn sich die Bio Deutschen -- und ich lass diese Bezeichnung mal so stehen -- wieder stärker vermehren, sich das Problem dann mit der Pflege von selbst regelt? Wie denn?
Wenn Jobs unattraktiv sind, muss man sie eben attraktiver machen, ist doch nicht schwer.
Nur will das die Regierung nicht, denn das würde bedeuten, dass sie dafür mehr Geld ausgeben muss. Die Regierung steckt das Geld aber lieber der Industrie in den Arsch und wischt damit den Hintern der Reichen ab.


----------



## Atze-Peng (18. März 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du unterstellst also einem gesamten Kulturkreis, dass sie sich nicht um pflegebedürftige Menschen kümmern?



Wenn man anderen unterstellt nicht die geringste Ahnung zu haben, dann sollte man zumindest mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und genau lesen, was derjenige geschrieben hat. Ich zitiere mich: "das ein Großteil jener Immigranten einen schlecht bezahlen, anstrengenden und durchaus auch ekelhaften Job machen will"

Unabhängig davon ist es wahrlich keine Raketenwissenschaft, das Menschen psychologisch - sowohl aus biologischen als auch aus soziologischen Gründen - sogenannte Ingroup-Preferänzen besitzen. Menschen identifizieren sich mehr mit anderen Menschen die Ihnen ähnlicher sind. Das dies das Interesse an einem Arbeitsfeld verringert, das voraussetzt sozial gegenüber der demographischen Menschengruppe eingestellt zu sein, sollte dabei nicht verwunderlich sein. Insbesondere wenn jene demographische Gruppe aus kulturellen und religiösen Gründen überdurchschnittlich stark ausgeprägte Ingroup-Preferänzen besitzt. Hier setzt dann natürlich deine Aussage an, das ich "nicht die geringste Ahnung habe, wie das Leben dort funktioniert". Einfach mal ins Blaue raten, nicht? Dumm nur, das ich durchaus Ahnung davon habe, da ich mich aus verschiedensten Gründen damit auseinandersetzen musste und auch - vermutlich im Gegensatz zu dir - deren religiöses Buch komplett gelesen habe.


Und nein, eine Erhöhung der Geburtenrate allein wird das Problem nicht lösen. Es ist aber eine Voraussetzung solange wir noch keine Roboter besitzen die Altenpfleger ersetzen können.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2018)

Aha, weil du also deren religiöses Buch gelesen hast, verstehst du also alles, was dort passiert?
Mir zeigt es erneut, dass du nicht den Schatten von einem Plan hast, was da überhaupt abläuft

Und jetzt erkläre mir noch mal, wie die Erhöhung der Geburtenrate das Problem verringern kann?

In diesem Land wird alles für die Automobilindustrie getan und das Auto hat immer Vorrang.
Der Mensch ist da nur zweite Wahl und der Mensch, der nicht produktiv ist, hat schon mal gar nichts zu melden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qUz5RH0k4_c:67

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Atze-Peng (18. März 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aha, weil du also deren religiöses Buch gelesen hast, verstehst du also alles, was dort passiert?
> Mir zeigt es erneut, dass du nicht den Schatten von einem Plan hast, was da überhaupt abläuft




Mir zeigt es lediglich, das du nicht dazu in der Lage und/oder gewillt bist abseits von schwarz und weiß zu denken. Abermals behauptest du, das ich in einem Absolutum argumentiert habe. Zuerst behauptest du, ich unterstelle einen gesamten Kulturkreis, wenn ich rhetorisch deutlich differenziert (=Großteil) habe. Jetzt behauptest du abermals ich verstehe einen gesamten Kulturkreis obwohl ich abermals deutlich differenziert (=überdurchschnittlich stark ausgeprägt) habe.

Damit disqualifizierst du dich leider von jeglicher Diskussion, wenn es schon am Leseverständnis - entweder aufgrund von Inkompetenz oder schlichtem Desinteresse an einem Andersdenken - mangelt.


----------



## aloha84 (18. März 2018)

Generell gibt es in Deutschland in einer Vielzahl von Fachgebieten der Medizin ein extremen Mangel.
Wartezeit bei internisten minimum 4 Wochen, da geht einem das Herz auf.
Bei psychischen Problemen ist es noch schlimmer, psychiater und psychologen haben z.t. Wartezeiten von über 8 Wochen, da freut sich der Depressive.
Das Problem betrifft keinesfalls nur die Pflege. Sobald man eine Krankheit hat, welche nicht vom Hausarzt behandelt werden kann und eine langere Therapie bei einem Facharzt braucht, hat gelinde gesagt ein Riesenproblem.


----------



## Rolk (19. März 2018)

Das Interesse am Arztberuf nimmt ab und diejenigen die es machen zieht es oft ins Ausland. Da Umverteilung immer mehr zur Devise zu werden scheint wird das nicht besser werden...


----------



## azzih (19. März 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das Interesse am Arztberuf nimmt ab und diejenigen die es machen zieht es oft ins Ausland. Da Umverteilung immer mehr zur Devise zu werden scheint wird das nicht besser werden...



Nein das ist faktisch nicht richtig da es ein Vielfaches der Bewerber für das Medizinstudium gibt als freie Studienplätze. Das Problem ist einfach das die Kapazitäten für das Medizinstudium zu gering sind, in der gleichen Zeit aktuell mehr Ärzte in Rente gehen als  neue dazukommen und drittens die Ungleichverteilung von Stadt-Land. In Städten hat man deutlich bessere Chancen schneller ein Termin beim Facharzt zu bekommen.

Pflegeberufe trifft es dabei noch ein Stück härter, da je nach Schätzung 20-80.000 Kräfte hier schlicht fehlen, also der Arbeitsmarkt sie gar nicht her gibt. Dazu das Problem das durch den Mangel die Löhne nicht steigen, was natürlich den Beruf als solches nicht attraktiver macht. Welcher junge Mensch lernt denn freiwillig so ein anstrengenden und fordernden Beruf wenn du als Aussicht in der Regel bei ner Privatklinik so um die 2,4K Brutto verdienst und als Pflegedienstleister vielleicht mal an die 3K? Dazu ständiger Wochenend- und eventueller Nachtdienst und ne Ausbildung in der man schon wenig bekommt.

Da würde ich meinem Kind halt auch raten lieber was kaufmännisches zu lernen (okay vielleicht nicht Einzelhandel). Da hat man geregelte Arbeitszeiten, steigt wenn man gut ist schon mit 2,5K und mehr ein und hat durch Weiterbildungen die Chance schnell deutlich mehr zu verdienen. Oder man studiert gleich.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. März 2018)

Ohne die Leuten aus dem Ausland wäre längst schon alles im Arsch 

Aber die sind auch schon älter geworden 
und die aus osteuropa machen jetzt ein großem Bogen um Deutschland


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ohne die Leuten aus dem Ausland wäre längst schon alles im Arsch
> 
> Aber die sind auch schon älter geworden
> und die aus osteuropa machen jetzt ein großem Bogen um Deutschland



Nö, das werden doch immer mehr


----------



## Tengri86 (20. März 2018)

Wieso sollte die kommen?

Die gehen in die Schweiz,Niederlande und in skandinavischen Ländern.


Deutschland will jetzt mehr aus den Balkanländern,afrika Asien und mittlere Osten abwerben. 

Also aus sehr wirtschaftsschwache Ländern.


----------



## Adi1 (21. März 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte die kommen?]
> 
> Wir öffnen ja das Tor erstmal für eine ständige Aufenthaltsgenehmigung im EU-Raum,
> 
> ...


----------



## Tengri86 (21. März 2018)

Denkst du die Niederländer und Schweizer werben nicht  in deren heimatländern ab ? 


Kriegen auch dort ihr Aufenthalt


Bessere Bezahlung und viel weniger Belastung


----------



## Adi1 (21. März 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Denkst du die Niederländer und Schweizer werben nicht  in deren heimatländern ab ?
> ]
> 
> Doch schon, ich weiss aber nicht, wie die Einreisebestimmungen in
> der Schweiz für Nicht-EU-Bürgeraussehen


----------



## Tengri86 (23. März 2018)

Altenpflege: Vom Wert der Pflege | FR.de


----------



## Adi1 (23. März 2018)

Warte erstmal ab, was unser neuer Gesundheitsminister

einführen wird,

als ehemaliger Pharmalobbyist dürfte er

die Verbraucherinteressen nicht so hoch einstufen


----------



## Tengri86 (23. März 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Warte erstmal ab, was unser neuer Gesundheitsminister
> 
> einführen wird,
> 
> ...




 

Rosige Aussichten


----------



## Tengri86 (27. März 2018)

Pflegenotstand: Sell: GroKo betreibt bloss "Pflaster"-Politik - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2018)

Spahn war ja auch schon als Staatssekretär im Finanzministerium nebenbei noch in einer Firma beteiligt, die eine Steuersoftware für Finanzunternehmen anbietet.
Also alles reiner Zufall.


----------



## Atze-Peng (28. März 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Pflegenotstand: Sell: GroKo betreibt bloss "Pflaster"-Politik - ZDFmediathek




War doch absehbar. Ist natürlich viel wichtiger die Medien querzufinanzieren über Steuernachlässe, etc.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. März 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Spahn war ja auch schon als Staatssekretär im Finanzministerium nebenbei noch in einer Firma beteiligt, die eine Steuersoftware für Finanzunternehmen anbietet.
> Also alles reiner Zufall.



Naja was soll man sagen..vlt wollen die "mehrheit" ja so
Wen ich so schaue...was die Bevölkerung in Schweden verlangen und bekommen.


Hofft mal das viele billige Pflgekräfte aus den Balkanländern, Mittlere Osten, Afrika und Asien kommen,
bei unsere Eltern wird es richtig Engpässe geben und für uns später ist sowieso Sense.^^

Ist sowieso schon alles zuspät.
in  Schweden wird mit steuern finanziert die Altenheime.. die Kommunen sind dafür verantwortlich,
hier sind schon viele Privat Altenheime vorhanden... dahinter stecken Unternehmen/Investoren die  daraus 2 stellige Rendite rausqeutschen auf kosten der Mitarbeiter und Gute Pflege.

Man hat denen die Tür geöffnet..wie soll man das alles rückgängig machen^^

Hauptsache auf Stimmenfang gehen wie man den Schwächeren noch mehr wegnehmt ,
anscheint interessieren sich die meisten hierfür.


----------



## Adi1 (28. März 2018)

Du denkst zuviel nach,

die ganze Sache geht sowieso den Bach runter,

lebe im hier und heute


----------



## Tengri86 (28. März 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Du denkst zuviel nach,
> 
> die ganze Sache geht sowieso den Bach runter,
> 
> lebe im hier und heute



Wen nicht..wann dann ?^^
Du willst doch das deine Angehörigen gut versorgt werden..wen du mal selbst nicht mehr kannst und für dich selber.


----------



## Adi1 (29. März 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> ..wen du mal selbst nicht mehr kannst und für dich selber.



Ich werde definitiv gar nicht so alt,

um mich totpflegen zu lassen,

ich habe jetzt wahrscheinlich noch 25 Jahre,

die Zeit genieße ich noch 

Für den Notfall habe ich eine Kapsel deponiert,

ich lasse mich nicht abschieben


----------



## Hänschen (30. März 2018)

Die sollten vielleicht den Einschläferungstrank freigeben, aber sie sind zu feige dafür. Ich kenne das von meinem an Krebs erkrankten und gestorbenen Vater. 

Die heutige Paliativhilfe sieht nur vor, dass man Schmerz und Verduselungsmittel bekommt und sämtliche anderen Hilfen an den Kranken abstellt und wartet bis er stirbt - womöglich noch im Bett zuhause während die Angehörigen heulend und schlaflos dabei sind.

Diejenigen die den plötzlichen Herztod sterben sind wohl die wahren Lottogewinner!

Edit: Es ist ja nicht so dass mein Vater sich eingeschläfert hätte. Er war ja bis zur letzten Minute im Krankenhaus bei vollem Bewusstsein. So jemanden einzuschläfern ist ja sowieso unmöglich, und niemand lässt wohl seine Angehörigen so zurück.  Aber es gibt bestimmt genug Fälle denen es egal ist ob sie wegschlummern.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. März 2018)

Personalmangel in der Pflege: Spahn will mehr Pflegekrafte aus dem Ausland | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Atze-Peng (1. April 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Personalmangel in der Pflege: Spahn will mehr Pflegekrafte aus dem Ausland | ZEIT ONLINE




Warum anfangen intern die Probleme zu lösen, wenn man doch von außerhalb die "Problemlöser" importieren kann? Zumindest solange, bis auch das nichtmehr nachhaltig ist.


----------



## Two-Face (1. April 2018)

Halt typische Unionspolitik - Symptombekämpfung, nicht mehr.

Spahn ist da nicht anders als seine älteren Parteikollegen, die sich gerne die Welt schönreden und über Probleme lieber hinwegsehen oder verharmlosen.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. April 2018)

Weil man dann nicht die Löhne hochdrücken muss

Und außerdem wen in 10 Jahren schon halbe Millionen fehlen und in 20 Jahren 2 Millionen

Wo soll man die Leute herholen


----------



## Tengri86 (2. April 2018)

Pflege: Patientenschutzer kritisieren Spahns Pflegeplane | ZEIT ONLINE

Wollen sowieso die meisten nicht nach  Deutschland


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (6. April 2018)

Die Pflege ist in einem katastrophalen Zustand. Das weiß ich leider aus 1. Hand. Ein mir sehr nahe stehender Angehöriger ist im Jahr 2012 an ALS erkrankt und wurde über Jahre von der Familie gepflegt. Die Hürden bei der Erteilung der Pflegestufe 1-3 waren enorm. Auch die finanziellen Zugaben waren lächerlich. Da war ein Mensch, die 20 Jahre hart gearbeitet hat, davon dann noch ein Jahrzehnt zur Kindererziehung geopfert hat, und dann so extrem von den Ämtern und Behörden an zustehenden Leistungen behindert wurde.

Ein knappes Jahr musste sie in einem Pflegeheim verbringen, in der Zeit wir eine 140qm Wohnung behindertengerecht umgebaut haben. Die Erfahrungen die ich dort gemacht habe, sind das grausigste was ich in meinem Leben in Deutschland bisher gesehen habe. Wir haben dann, als sie zuhause war, einen Polen für die häusliche Pflege 24/7 engagiert. Das war definitiv die würdigste, wenn man das so nennen kann, Form des dahin vegitierens. Im Jahr 2016 ist sie dann gestorben. Endlich muss ich schmerzhaft sagen. Endlich für sie, dass das leiden ein Ende hat. Und endlich für die angehörigen die irgendwann nicht mehr können. Ich habe die mir erteilte Patientenverfügung durchgesetzt. Sie wollte nicht mehr leben, aber in Deutschland ist die Sterbehilfe strikt verboten. Wenn sie dazu in der Lage gewesen wäre, wäre sie mit dem Rollstuhl, nach mehrfachen eigenen Aussagen, einfach auf die Straße gerollt und hätte sich überfahren lassen.

So Brutal ist die Realität. Ich frage mich immer wieder, wieso die Politiker in ihrem abgehobenen Palast in Berlin nicht die wahren Probleme realistisch angehen. Ich halte von den bis September 17 im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien absolut Garnichts. Wieso können wir es nicht einfach so haben wie in der Schweiz? ...


----------



## Adi1 (6. April 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wo soll man die Leute herholen



Aus Afrika, sind halt billige Arbeitskräfte,

flüchten werden die meisten sowieso müssen,

wegen Klimawandel und so 

Die Frage ist jetzt nur, ob unsere Pflegebedürftigen Suaheli oder

andere Bantu-Sprachen verstehen werden


----------



## Tengri86 (7. April 2018)

Investoren in Altenpflege: Rendite mit Senioren - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Adi1 (11. April 2018)

Und was wollen Investoren?


----------



## Tengri86 (11. April 2018)

Das du in hohe alter für ihre Rendite wundliegst


----------



## Adi1 (11. April 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Das du in hohe alter für ihre Rendite wundliegst



Richtig, das werde ich aber nicht mitmachen


----------



## Tengri86 (14. April 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig, das werde ich aber nicht mitmachen




YouTube

Spahn wird schon alles richten...nicht


----------



## Tengri86 (19. April 2018)

Video: Pflegenotstand - Maischberger - ARD | Das Erste


----------



## Adi1 (20. April 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Spahn wird schon alles richten...nicht



Nö, eher packe ich beizeiten selbstbestimmt die Geige ein


----------



## Nightslaver (20. April 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> Spahn wird schon alles richten...nicht



Spahn wird in der Pflege schon das richtige Mass(ß) aus Investition und Spah(n)kurs finden. 
Wir wissen doch schließlich alle das Deutschland Spahn muss.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Spahn wird in der Pflege schon das richtige Mass(ß) aus Investition und Spah(n)kurs finden.
> Wir wissen doch schließlich alle das Deutschland Spahn muss.



Der wird einfach 4 Jahre aussitzen und Scheinverbesserung machen


----------



## Tengri86 (27. April 2018)

Pflegenotstand: 36.000 Stellen unbesetzt | MDR.DE


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Mai 2018)

Altenpflege: Der Pflege gehen die Krafte aus | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Sir Demencia (12. Mai 2018)

Ja, spätestens nach dem letzten Wahlkampf hat die Politik das Problem im Bereich Pflege offiziell zur Kenntnis genommen. Das war im September 2017. Jetzt , 8 Monate später ist immer noch nichts geschehen. In meinen Augen fällt das in den Bereich von massiver Pflicht- Verletzung unter Inkaufnahme von gesundheitlicher Schädigung von Schutzbefohlenen. 
Wenn ich als Stationsleitung einen Missstand offiziell zur Kenntnis nehme und nichts dagegen unternehme bin ich meinen Job los. Wie lange dürfen Politker dies tun?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2018)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Stationsleitung einen Missstand offiziell zur Kenntnis nehme und nichts dagegen unternehme bin ich meinen Job los. Wie lange dürfen Politker dies tun?



Beinahe beliebig lang, solange es nicht zu einer massiven Häufung von Sterbefällen kommt die du unzweifelhaft mit diesen Verfehlungen des Politikers / der Politik in Verbindung bringen kannst und das musst du erstmal schaffen nachzuweisen. 
Es ist doch letztlich ganz allgemein nicht selten so, es muss erst bei verfehlter Politik zu Toten kommen bevor man mal wirklich anfängt zu reagieren und selbst dann reagiert man nur weil / wenn man befürchten muss das es zu negativ auf einen zurückfallen könnte.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Mai 2018)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Ja, spätestens nach dem letzten Wahlkampf hat die Politik das Problem im Bereich Pflege offiziell zur Kenntnis genommen. Das war im September 2017. Jetzt , 8 Monate später ist immer noch nichts geschehen. In meinen Augen fällt das in den Bereich von massiver Pflicht- Verletzung unter Inkaufnahme von gesundheitlicher Schädigung von Schutzbefohlenen.
> Wenn ich als Stationsleitung einen Missstand offiziell zur Kenntnis nehme und nichts dagegen unternehme bin ich meinen Job los. Wie lange dürfen Politker dies tun?



Der spahn hat ja von 8 000 auf 13 000 erhöht...jetzt muss er sie klonen oder  in sehr wirtschaftsschwache Ländern umsehen  

Die meisten machen ja ein großen Bogen um Deutschland und wandern direkt nach Schweden Schweiz Niederlande um dort in der Pflege zuarbeiten. :


----------



## Sir Demencia (13. Mai 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Der spahn hat ja von 8 000 auf 13 000 erhöht...jetzt muss er sie klonen oder  in sehr wirtschaftsschwache Ländern umsehen
> 
> Die meisten machen ja ein großen Bogen um Deutschland und wandern direkt nach Schweden Schweiz Niederlande um dort in der Pflege zuarbeiten. :



Naja, aber von 8 auf 13TSD. Dann bekommt ja jedes Pflegeheim in Deutschland eine Stelle mehr. Paradisische Zeiten brechen in den Heimen an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2018)

Ich mache mir, um zum Hauptthema zurückzukommen, wirklich wenig Sorgen,
 denn Lösungen werden schon erarbeitet und bis ich Pflege brauche werden 
das witzige, sarkastische Roboterr sein, mit denen man viel Spaß haben wird:
Pflege 4.0: Pflegeroboter konnen Personal entlasten. Eine Vision?


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Mai 2018)

Bis das soweit ist..geht schon paar jahrzehnt^^ 
wie wärst erstmal mit jetzt 

@sir demencia

Ja ich weiß


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Mai 2018)

Pflege: Pflegebeauftragter der Bundesregierung fordert Geldpramien | ZEIT ONLINE
Mein erste Gedanke war
"Abwrack- Prämie" 




Warum dringend gebrauchte Pfleger in die Schweiz gehen | REPORT MAINZ Video | ARD Mediathek


----------



## Adi1 (18. Mai 2018)

Was nützen dir 5000 Taler,

wenn du danach ausgenommen wirst, wie ein Sklave?

Früher oder später kollabiert die Pflegeversicherung in seiner jetztigen Form sowieso,

wird man wohl definitiv auf Steuerfinanzierung umstellen müssen 

Es sei dann, es kommt wieder mal so ein Verbrecher wie Maschmayer,

zusammen mit Rürup ist der eigentlich wie Bonnie und Clyde 

Aber naja, so war das damals unter Schröder, Fischer und Konsorten,

Einmal am Ruder, wird danach richtig Kasse gemacht


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Mai 2018)

Passt doch gut mit abwrack Prämie 



Naja die Gesellschaft trägt auch ein Beitrag dazu bei das sich nicht viel ändert(neue pflegesystem)...Nicht nur die Politiker.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Mai 2018)

Pflegenotstand: Die Ware Pflege | FR.de

„Maybrit Illner“: „Das ganze System gehort in die Tonne getreten“ - WELT


----------



## Master-Onion (26. Mai 2018)

#Ein Freund ist Altenpfleger,  super Sache 1100 Netto.

Als ungelernter in der Küche als Abwäscher bekommt man auch ca. 1250 Euro Netto,
bei fix geregelten 8S/Tag


----------



## Cleriker (27. Mai 2018)

Damit verhält es sich wie so oft in der Wirtschaft. Bei vielen Berufen heißt es dass die Kräfte zu wenig verdienen und zu viel leisten müssen für das Geld. Das sehe ich nicht so. In der jetzigen Situation mehr Geld zu bekommen ist zwar angenehmer, bringt auf der Arbeit aber keine Erleichterung. Mehr Pfleger hingegen schon. Dann kann man Dinge die schwer sind zu zweit erledigen, sich öfter abwechseln, hat etwas mehr Zeit für die gleiche Menge an Arbeit und ist allgemein entspannter. Dann kommt einem die Arbeit nicht mehr so viel vor. Dazu muss es aber auch mal klick machen bei den Menschen. Es heißt oft, dass die nicht genug verdienen und deshalb der Job unattraktiv ist. Nö! Bei dem Geld, unter den aktuellen Bedingungen ist er es. Würde es doppelt so viele Pfleger geben, bei gleichen Gehältern, hieße das entweder fünfzig Prozent Pause (im Vergleich zu jetzt) fürs gleiche Geld (Da muss man sich nichts vormachen, das wäre schon nett), oder dass die Belastung deutlich sinkt. Wenn die Pfleger sich gemütlich und entspannt um die gleiche Menge an Arbeit kümmern könnten, dann würde auch das Gehalt nicht mehr als so schlecht empfunden.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Mai 2018)

Es gab mal eine Zeit, in der es selbstverständlich war, dass sich jemand aus der Familie um seine alternden Eltern oder Großeltern kümmert. Die Menschen wurden nicht im Altersheim untergebracht, wo man sie dann einmal in der Woche besucht. 
Komischerweise klappt das in vielen ärmeren Ländern und es ist eine absolute Selbstverständlichkeit, denn immerhin sind sie Teil der Familie. Natürlich gibt es Fälle, in denen es nicht anders geht. Insgesamt finde ich das ziemlich traurig, denn ich habe erst kürzlich gesehen, dass es ganz anders geht.
Denke auch nicht, dass es gut für den Menschen sein kann, wenn er fast nur mit anderen Senioren in Kontakt kommt; da kann das Pflegepersonal noch so nett sein.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Mai 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Damit verhält es sich wie so oft in der Wirtschaft. Bei vielen Berufen heißt es dass die Kräfte zu wenig verdienen und zu viel leisten müssen für das Geld. Das sehe ich nicht so. In der jetzigen Situation mehr Geld zu bekommen ist zwar angenehmer, bringt auf der Arbeit aber keine Erleichterung. Mehr Pfleger hingegen schon. Dann kann man Dinge die schwer sind zu zweit erledigen, sich öfter abwechseln, hat etwas mehr Zeit für die gleiche Menge an Arbeit und ist allgemein entspannter. Dann kommt einem die Arbeit nicht mehr so viel vor. Dazu muss es aber auch mal klick machen bei den Menschen. Es heißt oft, dass die nicht genug verdienen und deshalb der Job unattraktiv ist. Nö! Bei dem Geld, unter den aktuellen Bedingungen ist er es. Würde es doppelt so viele Pfleger geben, bei gleichen Gehältern, hieße das entweder fünfzig Prozent Pause (im Vergleich zu jetzt) fürs gleiche Geld (Da muss man sich nichts vormachen, das wäre schon nett), oder dass die Belastung deutlich sinkt. Wenn die Pfleger sich gemütlich und entspannt um die gleiche Menge an Arbeit kümmern könnten, dann würde auch das Gehalt nicht mehr als so schlecht empfunden.



Für das Geld wollen ja nicht mal welche anfangen, versteh dein Logik nicht...dann bleibt es so wie es ist ,nur das der Abwärtstrend weitergeht.in 10 Jahren fehlen 500 000( die Leute die in Rente gehen nicht mitgezählt die größte Gruppe sind die babyboomer und die aufhören weil die nicht mehr  können )

Durch unsere heutige Leistungsgesellschaft sind solche Jobs nicht attraktiv, wenig Geld bei so hohen Verantwortung und viel Arbeit und wenig Freizeit.


Meinste ohne Änderungen bekommst du sofort 60 000 fehlende stellen besetzt? 

Da muss man schon Leute aus sehr wirtschaftsschwache Ländern herholen

Und die werden bestimmt auch von Niederlande, Schweiz und die skandinavischen Ländern abgeworben, weil die  dort mehr bezahlen  und  mit mehr Leute arbeiten. 

Komischerweise klappt es in den ländern mit mehr zahlen, ist wohl ein deutsches Problem...für die kranke alten soll man  nicht viel zahlen...*hust*


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Es gab mal eine Zeit, in der es selbstverständlich war, dass sich jemand aus der Familie um seine alternden Eltern oder Großeltern kümmert. Die Menschen wurden nicht im Altersheim untergebracht, wo man sie dann einmal in der Woche besucht.
> Komischerweise klappt das in vielen ärmeren Ländern und es ist eine absolute Selbstverständlichkeit, denn immerhin sind sie Teil der Familie. Natürlich gibt es Fälle, in denen es nicht anders geht. Insgesamt finde ich das ziemlich traurig, denn ich habe erst kürzlich gesehen, dass es ganz anders geht.
> Denke auch nicht, dass es gut für den Menschen sein kann, wenn er fast nur mit anderen Senioren in Kontakt kommt; da kann das Pflegepersonal noch so nett sein.



Ja Leistungsgesellschaft wen du Full Time deine Eltern versorgst lebst du in hartz4 niveu und bekommst später sehr wenig Rente...

die müssten für Angehörigen, die ihre alten pflegen mehr mit Geld unterstützen... 

Der  staat  spart sich 44mrd durch die angehörigen und als dank landen die in Altersarmut.

Und außerdem sind 29 Prozent in Altenheime..die rest  sind zuhause.


----------



## azzih (27. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Es gab mal eine Zeit, in der es selbstverständlich war, dass sich jemand aus der Familie um seine alternden Eltern oder Großeltern kümmert. Die Menschen wurden nicht im Altersheim untergebracht, wo man sie dann einmal in der Woche besucht.



Naja früher bist du aber auch erheblich schneller gestorben. Heute vegetieren alte Leute noch jahrelang rum, die auf "natürliche" Weise eigentlich schon längst den Löffel hätten abgeben müssen. Und alles medizinisch mögliche (aber oft unsinnige) wird an denen noch gemacht um ja die letzten Lebenstage rauszupressen.

Sprich früher gab es viel weniger pflegebedürftige alte Menschen die wirklich jahrelang noch leben, wenn sie eigentlich nur bettlägrig sind. Heute ist das schon fast die Regel. Und du kannst als Angehöriger unmöglich komplett Bettlägrige Leute pflegen, da macht man sich selbst kaputt, das isn 24 Stunden Job. Als Berufstätiger natürlich komplett unmöglich und heute arbeiten ja meist beide Partner.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Mai 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> Sprich früher gab es viel weniger pflegebedürftige alte Menschen die wirklich jahrelang noch leben, wenn sie eigentlich nur bettlägrig sind. Heute ist das schon fast die Regel. Und du kannst als Angehöriger unmöglich komplett Bettlägrige Leute pflegen, da macht man sich selbst kaputt, das isn 24 Stunden Job. Als Berufstätiger natürlich komplett unmöglich und heute arbeiten ja meist beide Partner.



Es belasten auch einen sehr oder es kommen dabei alte kamneln raus unter Angehörigen  und endet in Gewalt. 

Am schwersten ist aber wen die Eltern an Demenz leiden, wußte auch nicht ob ich damit klarkommen würde.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Mai 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Für das Geld wollen ja nicht mal welche anfangen, versteh dein Logik nicht...dann bleibt es so wie es ist ,nur das der Abwärtstrend weitergeht.in 10 Jahren fehlen 500 000( die Leute die in Rente gehen nicht mitgezählt die größte Gruppe sind die babyboomer und die aufhören weil die nicht mehr  können )
> 
> Durch unsere heutige Leistungsgesellschaft sind solche Jobs nicht attraktiv, wenig Geld bei so hohen Verantwortung und viel Arbeit und wenig Freizeit.
> 
> ...



Also erstens hast du nicht meine Logik nicht verstanden, sondern den Inhalt meines Textes.
Zweitens musst du nicht gleich pampig werden (dein letzter Satz unterstellt entweder mir so eine Denkweise, oder der gesamten Bevölkerung), das kann ich nämlich ebenso. Wir haben vor einem Jahr schon miteinander hier geschrieben und ich habe dir schon damals nahe gelegt dich an die Forenregeln zu halten und nicht dauern Doppelposts zu erstellen. Entweder willst du dich nicht daran halten, oder du bist schlicht nicht zu mehr fähig. Wenn es letzteres ist, dann ist es kein Wunder wenn dein Chef dir nicht mehr zahlen möchte. 
SO! ist das das Niveau auf dem du diskutieren möchtest? Falls nicht, hier nochmal meine Aussage:
Wenn bei gleichem Geld und gleicher Tätigkeit, mehr Pfleger die gleiche Menge an Arbeit erledigen müssen, dann greift dein Satz von da oben doch überhaupt nicht mehr!!!


> Durch unsere heutige Leistungsgesellschaft sind solche Jobs nicht  attraktiv, wenig Geld bei so hohen Verantwortung und viel Arbeit und  wenig Freizeit.


Es ist doch dann nur noch die Hälfte an Arbeit. Dafür ist das Geld dann durchaus in Ordnung.

Mal als Beispiel: Als Schlosser habe ich nach der Lehre für 1600€ Brutto gearbeitet. 40 Stunden die Woche. Da hab ich knapp 72 Kilo gewogen und musste täglich bis zu 70 Kilo schwere Bleche wuchten. Man hat sich ständig an scharfen Blechen geschnitten, sich überhoben, hat beim Schweißen, Brennschneiden usw. heiße Spritzer abbekommen (und die sind bedeutend heißer als das Mittagessen im Seniorenhaus), hat richtig viel Lärm um die Ohren gehabt, den ganzen Tag, den Rauch vom Schweißen, die Spritzer und den Qualm und Staub vom Schleifen usw. eingeatmet und Stunden nach Feierabend noch den Dreck ausgehustet, oder im Taschentuch nur dunkelgrau bis schwarzes Zeug gehabt. Es geht körperlich also noch deutlich anstrengender und gefährlicher, bei gleichem Geld. Wichtig ist doch nur, dass man am Ende des Tages das Gefühl hat was sinnvolles geleistet zu haben.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Am schwersten ist aber wen die Eltern an Demenz  leiden, wußte auch nicht ob ich damit klarkommen würde.


Damit würde ich ganz sicher nicht zurecht kommen.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Mai 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also erstens hast du nicht meine Logik nicht verstanden, sondern den Inhalt meines Textes.
> Zweitens musst du nicht gleich pampig werden (dein letzter Satz unterstellt entweder mir so eine Denkweise, oder der gesamten Bevölkerung), das kann ich nämlich ebenso. Wir haben vor einem Jahr schon miteinander hier geschrieben und ich habe dir schon damals nahe gelegt dich an die Forenregeln zu halten und nicht dauern Doppelposts zu erstellen. Entweder willst du dich nicht daran halten, oder du bist schlicht nicht zu mehr fähig. Wenn es letzteres ist, dann ist es kein Wunder wenn dein Chef dir nicht mehr zahlen möchte.
> SO! ist das das Niveau auf dem du diskutieren möchtest? Falls nicht, hier nochmal meine Aussage:
> Wenn bei gleichem Geld und gleicher Tätigkeit, mehr Pfleger die gleiche Menge an Arbeit erledigen müssen, dann greift dein Satz von da oben doch überhaupt nicht mehr!!!
> ...



Wo hast du mir  bitte schön  mit den Doppelpost verwiesen ? 
Deine ersten Posts haben wir ja gesehen...und die Reaktionen darauf.

Und ich bin nicht pampig ,es kommt dir nur vor


Was du schreibst ist auch ohne Logik, es sollen mehr Pfleger kommen ohne die bedienungen zu ändern...aber weil es nicht gemacht wurde ist es jetzt so.

Btw ein Erzieher macht 4 Jahre Ausbildung und muss es selbst bezahlen und sind für viele Kinder Verantwortlich  

Sollen wir jetzt gegenseitig Karte werfen ich mit Berufe in Sozialen Bereich und du was auch immer.? 

Und die Gesellschaft hat schon damit viel zutun.

Dann mach mal paar Ideen außer kollektive Verdrängung und "schön reden " 

Oder eher wie mache ich Anreize damit mehr Leute diesen Job auswählen?


----------



## Cleriker (27. Mai 2018)

Also das mit den Erziehern ist völliger Quatsch! Ich war selbst mit einer Zusammen und die hat ganz normal Geld bekommen in Ihrer Ausbildung und selbst bezahlen musste sie ebenso nichts. Danach hat sie das noch angefangen zu studieren und dafür BAföG bekommen. Das war bei all ihren Kollegen und Kolleginnen gleich. In Niedersachsen wie in NRW. 

Zurück zum Pfleger:
Warum ist denn der Beruf des Pflegers so unattraktiv? Weil zu viel zu tun ist. Was würde sich mit mehr Pflegern ändern? Genau das! Warum will es aber dennoch keiner? Weil alle (außer mir) immer möglichst viel Kohle wollen. Das ist aber kein Problem der Pfleger, sondern aller Branchen. Warum habt ihr dennoch so wenig Zuwachs? Weil ihr einen großen Teil dazu beigetragen habt, dass es keiner machen will. Ihr habt die letzten zehn Jahre damit zugebracht den Job möglichst noch unattraktiver aussehen zu lassen indem ihr so (entschuldige die folgende Ausdrucksweise) rumgeheult habt. Ja wer bitte fängt denn in einem Job an, von dem die dort tätigen einem abraten? Versteh mich nicht falsch, als das so krass wurde mit der Belastung damals, hätte die Regierung durchaus etwas machen sollen (z.B. mehr in deren Ausbildung zu investieren um es attraktiver zu gestalten). Worum es mir geht ist, dass es zu großen Teilen auch in eurer Verantwortung stand und ihr die Lage noch verschlimmert habt. Jetzt sind wir an einem Punkt wo es einfach schwierig ist die Menschen zu so einem Beruf zu bekommen. Das hat aber auch etwas mit der allgemeinen Entwicklung der Bevölkerung zu tun. Es gibt leider Menschen die lieber mit Sozialhilfe zu Hause sitzen als für wenig Geld zu arbeiten, ganz egal ob es den Kollegen, dem Selbstwertgefühl, den zu Pflegenden, oder allen zugute kommt.

Edit:
Das mit den Doppelposts habe ich damals geschrieben als du mir vorgeworfen hast ich würde alte nicht respektieren, nur weil ich selbst nicht alt werden möchte und deshalb meinte, dass die Alten zu lange gepflegt werden und zu wenige sterben. Kannst du dich daran erinnern? Da hatte ich einem Typen zugestimmt den ihr alle als rechts kanntet, ich aber noch nicht und dann gabs für mich Feuer, nur weil ich ihn nicht vor verurteilt habe.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Mai 2018)

Du weißt schon wen man mehr Personal einstellt  oder/und auch mehr bezahlt, das diese kosten an die Bewohnern weitergegeben werden und denkst das kann sich jeder leisten und die angehörigen  

Du hast anscheind diese Thread nicht verfolgt und ich habe das mal verlinkt.


Dann sag mal an was man machen kann ohne Änderungen und systemwechsel

Edit 
Ich bin seit 2 Stunden in Zug zur meinen Einsatzort  unterwegs und jetzt muss ich 45 Minuten laufen weil wegen ein Marathon die Strecke gesperrt ist  , da hab ich kein Lust jede einzelne Zitat in einem Post zu verfassen.

Naja wen man dei ersten Posts in dem Thread  liest und die Reaktion darauf...was soll man darüber denken? Toll dann mach über dich und deine Familie ein kosten nutzen Faktor .

Aber was machste eigentlich wen dein Kind ein schlimmen Unfall hat und pflegebedürftig wird,bist du auch da konsequent ok sagen wir zählt nur über deine Person oder ältere Menschen ? 

 Was ist wen  du nicht mehr da bist und er selbst in hohe alter kommt, sollen wir für dich bei ihm konsequent sein ? 

Man sollte die Menschen  nur nicht aus seinem Fenster betrachten.


----------



## azzih (27. Mai 2018)

Es geht ja nicht um "möglichst viel Kohle wollen", sondern um ne Bezahlung von der man am Monatsende wenigstens noch ein paar Cent übrig hat und später nicht in Altersarmut rutscht. Auch sich mal ein Urlaub leisten zu können ist ne ganz nice Sache. Aber mit 1,8 bis bestenfalls 2,2 Brutto als Altenpfleger kannste dir mal ausrechnen was da Netto hängen bleibt.

Ohne den ganzen Thread nochmal durchkauen zu wollen hier kurze Stichpunkte warum keiner mehr den Beruf machen will:
- hohe Abbrecher-Quote in Ausbildung, weil miese Ausbildung, mieses Ausbildungsgehalt und generelle Überforderung
- schlechtes Image des Berufs
- miese Bezahlung
- massiver Personalmangel und daraus resultierender Stress und fehlende Planbarkeit der Einsatzzeiten
- Schichtdienste und Wochenendarbeit sind nicht gerade ein Plus

Im Endeffekt isses halt in der Pflege wie auch in der Gastronomie: Wenn ich meine jungen potentiellen Mitarbeiter wie ******** behandel, ne oft schlechte Ausbildung biete, bei der ich die Leute nur als billige Aushilfen missbrauche, muss ich mich nicht wundern wenn irgendwann keiner den Job machen will. Dazu haben junge Leute heute einfach viel bessere Optionen in anderen Branchen leichter, besser bezahlt, und planbar zur arbeiten. Da brauch sich keiner mehr solche Zustände antun.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Mai 2018)

Natürlich ist mir das bewusst. Darum geht es doch. Dann kommt es nämlich so dass sich das noch weniger leisten können und es automatisch weniger Insassen gibt und damit für euch weniger zu tun, entspannter und frustfreier. Dann passt auch das Geld wieder dazu. Dann hast du auch was du so mochtest, nämlich dass sich die Familien mehr um ihre Angehörigen kümmern müssen.

So mies ist die Bezahlung doch gar nicht. Diese Bezahlung zu den jetzigen Bedingungen ist unangenehm. Punkt. Wenn die Arbeit wieder angenehmer wird, dann passt auch die Bezahlung. Oder eben umgekehrt. Aber mehr Geld und weniger Arbeit, dass ist utopisch.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Edit
> Ich bin seit 2 Stunden in Zug zur meinen Einsatzort  unterwegs und jetzt  muss ich 45 Minuten laufen weil wegen ein Marathon die Strecke gesperrt  ist  , da hab ich kein Lust jede einzelne Zitat in einem Post zu  verfassen.
> 
> Naja wen man dei ersten Posts in dem Thread  liest und die Reaktion  darauf...was soll man darüber denken? Toll dann mach über dich und deine  Familie ein kosten nutzen Faktor .
> ...



Viel zu viel Text für so eine simple Aussage! Diese lautet nämlich: Behandle andere so wie du selbst behandelt werden möchtest. 
Ja, so bin ich erzogen worden und so erziehe ich auch meine Kinder.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Mai 2018)

Dafür muss man die angehörigen mehr unterstützen , wo ich dafür bin...das die sich wenigstens nicht fürchten müssen in Altersarmut zulanden.

Edit 

Was hier stand ist egal



Cleriker schrieb:


> Viel zu viel Text für so eine simple Aussage! Diese lautet nämlich: Behandle andere so wie du selbst behandelt werden möchtest.
> Ja, so bin ich erzogen worden und so erziehe ich auch meine Kinder.




Aber bitte nicht  bei mir und meine Familie, so wie du es gern bei dir hättest.   bei pflegefall, sonst alles wieder ok mit uns beiden  Frieden?


----------



## Master-Onion (27. Mai 2018)

@Cleriker, wen du meinst 1100 Euro reichen (nichtmal an eine Familie zu denken),
warum gehst dann nicht mit guten Beispiel voran und machst eine Ausbildung zum Altenpfleger.


Hauptsache besserwisserisch brabbeln


----------



## Cleriker (27. Mai 2018)

Du hast weder den Thread verfolgt, noch meine posts gelesen. Ich bin einer der meint die alten brauchen nicht unbedingt lange im Altenheim "eingelagert" werden. Warum also sollte ausgerechnet ich Altenpfleger werden. Wie gesagt, ich hab schon von so einem Gehalt gelebt und auch schon mit meiner Familie von Harz IV. Machbar ist das, nur halt nicht sehr toll. Wenn allerdings noch ein weiteres Gehalt dazukommt, sieht es schon deutlich besser aus. Und komm mir nicht mit Urlaub. Ich mache eigentlich nie welchen und das schon seit etlichen Jahren.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Mai 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du hast weder den Thread verfolgt,


Das kannst du selber offenbar auch nicht haben oder zumindest nicht sehr weit.
Aber gut, sind ja nur 75 Seiten...

1100€ sind erstens mal für die geleistete Arbeit keine angemessene Bezahlung und zweitens reicht niemals für die Rente. Und die ist in dem Berufsfeld u.U. schon recht früh notwendig, wenn du jahrelang bettlägrige und sehr häufig übergewichtige Personen aufhieven musst.^^


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Mai 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du hast weder den Thread verfolgt, noch meine posts gelesen. Ich bin einer der meint die alten brauchen nicht unbedingt lange im Altenheim "eingelagert" werden. Warum also sollte ausgerechnet ich Altenpfleger werden. Wie gesagt, ich hab schon von so einem Gehalt gelebt und auch schon mit meiner Familie von Harz IV. Machbar ist das, nur halt nicht sehr toll. Wenn allerdings noch ein weiteres Gehalt dazukommt, sieht es schon deutlich besser aus. Und komm mir nicht mit Urlaub. Ich mache eigentlich nie welchen und das schon seit etlichen Jahren.



Wenn die Alten nicht lange in pflegeheim leben sollen , was soll man mit ihnen machen?

Komm doch auf Punkt  

Also was meinst damit ?
Deine Lösungen?


----------



## Cleriker (27. Mai 2018)

Zuhause lassen, oder nicht künstlich unnötig lange am Leben erhalten.

@Two-Face
Doch, fast den kompletten thread. Ließ meine posts nochmal. Was ändert mehr Geld an der Beanspruchung? Nichts. Mehr Pfleger aber durchaus. Im Idealfall halbe Belastung bei gleichem Geld. 
Mehr Gehalt und dadurch mehr Pfleger, was gleichzeitig weniger Belastung bedeutet, gab's noch in keiner Branche und das wird niemand machen. Da kann man noch so viel schimpfen. So lange diese Institutionen privat sind, wollen die möglichst viel Profit machen. 
Selbst wenn wir das mal theoretisch durchspielen, dann wollen alle Berufe mit schwerster körperlicher Last auch mehr und deren Vorgesetzte auch. Die Heime werden noch teurer und man muss noch mehr Kohle verdienen um einen Angehörigen dort unter zu bringen. Also alles wieder beim alten, nur mit anderen Summen. 
Eine Lösung sehe ich da erstmal nicht. Jedenfalls keine die euch gefällt. Das einzige was wirklich realistisch wäre, ist mehr Pfleger einzustellen, so dass die Belastung für den einzelnen sinkt und damit die Anforderungen und so das Gehalt eher passt. 
Dazu muss sich aber die Einstellung der Leute ändern. Ich denke jeder sieht seine Rentenzeit anders. Ich persönlich sehr sie gar nicht und dass schon seit ich 14 war und Unterricht in Wirtschaftslehre hatte. Immer mehr alte, immer bessere Pflege, immer höhere Gehälter, immer länger leben? Das geht einfach nicht. Das ist unmöglich. Es geht nur früher den Löffel ab zu geben, wenig bis nichts in der Rente zu haben, oder sich selbst um die alten zu kümmern. Nichts anderes ist tatsächlich greifbar.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Mai 2018)

Zuhause lassen ? 

Viele Ambulante Dienste lehnen schon Kunden ab weil die keine Leute dafür finden oder meinst zuhause "Ableben " lassen ?

Naja bei mehr Leute einstellen bei gleichen gehalt wird auch teuer für die Bewohner(keine Ahnung wie du drauf kommst, das dann die Preise nicht steigen würde)du hast wohl die 75 Seiten nicht verfolgt

Ein systemwechsel muss her aber für Modell Schweden ist schon mal weit weg , die meisten heime sind in privater Hand.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Mai 2018)

Zeig mir mal bitte wo ich behaupte dass dann die Preise nicht teurer werden. Darauf bin ich wirklich gespannt.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Mai 2018)

Was willst du eigentlich Cleriker?


Was ich nur von dir verstehe ist.

Man solle Pfleger nicht mehr bezahlen, weil dann die Plätze viel kosten würden,
willst aber das mehr Pfleger eingestellt werden für das jetzige lohn, was auch die kosten steigert,

sagst aber nicht..wie man das macht ohne anreize und Änderungen, 
damit mehr leute für jetzige Lohn arbeiten sollen.
(kollektive Verdrängung  und schön reden? )
(sieht man ja wie gut das läuft *ironie*). 

Du widersprichst dich halt. 

Dann kommt solche Sprüche wie /Sollen zu hause bleiben,
hast wohl vergessen das ambulante Pflegedienste auch mangel herrscht,
oder sollen früher zuhause Ableben oder was?


Komm doch auf Punkt 

Pflegebedürftige sollen nicht lange leben, sei es ein Kind oder ein Opa ? ist das deine Meinung?
weil du redest nur drum und herum, sei mal direkt bitte. 
Habe keine lust auf Rätsel raten.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...stand-und-auf-uns-zukommt-13.html#post8951368


----------



## Cleriker (28. Mai 2018)

Das verstehst du so, weil du das gern möchtest. Meine Aussage war aber, dass mehr Pfleger und mehr Geld nicht kommen werden. Entweder mehr Kohle, eben wegen der Belastung, oder gleiche Kohle bei mehr Pfleger und so weniger Belastung für den einzelnen. 
Was ich will? Dass du aufhörst zu jammern und damit den Beruf noch unattraktiver zu machen und stattdessen mehr Leute dazu überredest. Dann wird die Arbeit einfacher und das Geld ist nicht mehr so wenig.

Ich sagte oben doch schon, mit dem jetzigen System funktioniert es nicht und mit mehr Geld und mehr Pflegern wird es noch weniger funktionieren. Denn dann wird es noch teurer und damit für weniger Familien möglich. Das führt dann dazu dass mehr alte zu hause gepflegt werden müssen, was wie du selbst sagst, auch nicht läuft. Das würde nämlich bedeuten dass wie in deinem Fall die Pflege zuhause den Arbeitsplatz einschränkt. Also auch weniger in das Staatssäckle fließt. Teufelskreis.

Was deine Frage nach alten und Kindern betrifft weiß ich nicht was du hören willst. Ich hatte doch früher schon geschrieben dass ich der Meinung bin man kann ruhig zehn Jahre nach der Rente den Platz räumen. Dass das unrealistisch ist weiß ich. Deshalb sage ich ja, mit dem jetzigen System gehts nicht. Ich hab dafür keine Lösung. Wenn es immer mehr alte gibt, muss die Pflege zwangsläufig günstiger werden und das gefällt dir ja auch nicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Mai 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> . Ich hatte doch früher schon geschrieben dass ich der Meinung bin man kann ruhig zehn Jahre nach der Rente den Platz räumen.





Cleriker schrieb:


> Viel zu viel Text für so eine simple Aussage! Diese lautet nämlich: Behandle andere so wie du selbst behandelt werden möchtest.
> Ja, so bin ich erzogen worden und so erziehe ich auch meine Kinder.



Bitte behandele dich nur selbst  wie du gern hättest und verschone uns damit.


Und anscheind verfolgst du den Thread nicht ,dannwüsstest du das die meisten ein Systemwechsel wollen aber nicht so wie du gern hättest mit 10 Jahre verfallsdatum.


Du hast Threshold mal gefragt wieso er nicht in der Altenpflege arbeitet, wieso tust du nicht

Die pro und Kontra muss ich nicht erwähnen.
Und alles schön reden auch nicht, was sagst du überhaupt wen man nach den arbeitsbedieungen fragt? Die Belastung, kein planbare Freizeiten, dann die  spät auf Frühdienste und die Bezahlung? Alles unwichtig um es mitzuteilen ?und diese offenkundige und bekannten Fakten soll ich ausblenden? Ahja der Herr meint ohne Anreize und Änderungen soll man diese Beruf attraktiver machen, mal ein tip , läuft seit jahrzehnt wie du gern hättest, finden sich ja  niemand ,selten so ein Müll gelesen, Also mit deinem Meinung und Empathie wärst du schon mal gar nicht ereignigt 


Wünsche dir mehr als 10 Jahre nach der rentr und das deine Kinder kein Pflegefall werden.

es ging um pflegebedürftig 
Das kann jeden treffen sei es jung oder alt, meine Güte. 

Btw in Intensivstation fehlen ja auch  viele Pfleger, kommst du bestimmt mit gleiche Argumente und  Gejammere über diese Beruf    nach 10 Tage in Intensivstation abschalten/ Ableben. Lassen dann kannst du mit deinem kosten nutzen Faktor ja Punkten.

allein dein Satz oben und die anfangs Post von dir, Habe ich Kein Lust mehr.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...stand-und-auf-uns-zukommt-13.html#post8951368

Dass erste was ich persönlich will 
das man Angehörigen die ihre   verwandten pflegen mehr unterstützt werden , aber das wurde hier schon mehrmals verlinkt


P.s warum überzeugt du nicht mit deine Meinung die angehörigen? am besten die die jeden Tag vorbeikommen , die werden dir ein husten, wen du den sagst die sollen ihre alten Ableben lassen und mit deine 10 Jahre verfallsdatum  

,da arbeite ich lieber in spätdienst zur zweit für 46 Bewohner, da verzichte ich lieber auf einen @cleriker als 3ten.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Mai 2018)

Jemand, der nicht Pfleger weden will, sondern was ganz anderes, der lässt sich garantiert nicht von jemand dazu überreden. So ein Blödsinn.

Ich lerne ja auch nicht Bankkaufmann und fange dann was ganz anderes an, nur weil mir irgend' einer sagt, "ey, werd' doch Pfleger".
Manche haben schon echt verdammt naive Vorstellungen.
Noch dazu kommt die DE die Problematik, dass es recht viele Abbrecher und den Ausbildungsberufen gibt. Spätestens wenn einer merkt, wie beschissen es in der Pflege wirklich ist, wird der das garantiert nicht freiwillig weitermachen.

Aber zeigt halt mal wieder ganz gut, wie mies man hierzulande in sozialen Berufen dran ist.
Bei der Feuerwehr kriegt man den Mittelfinger gezeigt, als Sanitäter wird man tätlich angegriffen und Pflegekräfte bekommen tagtäglich den Unmut der Patienten zu spüren. Und wenn man sagt, was Sache ist, kommt ein "ja hört doch auf zu jammern!" zurück.

Hart zu sehen, wie der Respekt in diesem Land abnimmt und Gleichgültigkeit zunimmt, auch bei der vermeintlich reiferen Generation. 
Armes Deutschland.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. Mai 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dass erste was ich persönlich will
> das man Angehörigen die ihre   verwandten pflegen mehr unterstützt werden , aber das wurde hier schon mehrmals verlinkt



Wollen ist gut und schön, aber was tust du selbst dafür?


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Mai 2018)

Ich arbeite  doch in der Altenpflege 

Zuhause haben wir ein pflegebürftige oma(10jahre)mit krebs(3jahre), ich musste dafür ins Teilzeit gehen und meine Wohnung kündigen und bei meine Eltern wieder einziehen, 

wir arbeiten alle 3 und  mein Vater hat mehr Spielraum mit seinem Dienstplan und passt sich  meinen an.
(Hast wohl den Thread nicht verfolgt)


Die Ärzte meinten damals die hätte nur 3 Monate  zu leben ,aber am Ende war das nicht so, war halt gute Entscheidung von ihr gewesen kein Chemo zumachen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. Mai 2018)

Ich habe deinen Thread nicht ganz verfolgt. Schaue eher sporadisch hier rein und das was du machst ist mir bewußt... dafür auch meinen Respekt, denn ich könnte das nicht.

Dein spezieller Wunsch ist ja, die Politik darauf aufmerksam zu machen und denen zu sagen, das pflegende Angehörige mehr Unterstützung bekommen sollen... darauf will ich hinaus. 

Ich wäre dafür, aber wie willst du das persönlich ändern mit deinen Mitteln? Hier im Forum darauf aufmerksam machen ist ja nicht das Mittel der Wahl. 
Die Medien berichten ja auch nicht erst seit gestern über diesen Zustand und was hat es bisher gebracht? Nicht wirklich viel außer große tönende Sprüche von einem gewissen Herrn Gesundheitsminister.


----------



## Joselman (28. Mai 2018)

Ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen, wenn es denn richtig gemacht wird, könnte eine Lösung sein. Die Verteilung des vorhandenen sehe ich als das Problem. Das gilt halt für viele Bereiche, nicht nur die Pflege.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Jemand, der nicht Pfleger weden will, sondern was ganz anderes, der lässt sich garantiert nicht von jemand dazu überreden. So ein Blödsinn.
> 
> Ich lerne ja auch nicht Bankkaufmann und fange dann was ganz anderes an, nur weil mir irgend' einer sagt, "ey, werd' doch Pfleger".
> Manche haben schon echt verdammt naive Vorstellungen.
> Noch dazu kommt die DE die Problematik, dass es recht viele Abbrecher und den Ausbildungsberufen gibt. Spätestens wenn einer merkt, wie beschissen es in der Pflege wirklich ist, wird der das garantiert nicht freiwillig weitermachen.




Schon während der praktium und Ausbildung sieht man die Realität in de Pflege kennen, 

da kann man so viel schön reden und nicht"jammern" .

@tetra 

Wir könnten die mächtigste Lobby in deutschland werden dafür müsste mir Gesellschaftlich zusammen solidarisieren aber wir arbeiten leider gegeneinander statt mit. Egal welchn Bereiche ,stattdessen wird gepoltert gegen Menschen die weniger haben als wir, "lenkt" ja gut ab


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wir könnten die mächtigste Lobby in deutschland werden dafür müsste mir Gesellschaftlich zusammen solidarisieren aber wir arbeiten leider gegeneinander statt mit. Egal welchn Bereiche ,stattdessen wird gepoltert gegen Menschen die weniger haben als wir, "lenkt" ja gut ab



Natürlich ist das ein gesellschaftliches Problem.
Berufe wie Pfleger oder Erzieher sind halt in der Gesellschaft nicht beliebt, die wollen eher Jobs, die produktiv sind. Die sind deutlich anerkannter.
Man müsste also erst mal die Gesellschaft umstrukturieren, eher sich was grundlegendes ändert.
Daher auch das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen. das wäre ein Anfang, um die Gesellschaft zu verändern.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Mai 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das ein gesellschaftliches Problem.
> Berufe wie Pfleger oder Erzieher sind halt in der Gesellschaft nicht beliebt, die wollen eher Jobs, die produktiv sind. Die sind deutlich anerkannter.
> Man müsste also erst mal die Gesellschaft umstrukturieren, eher sich was grundlegendes ändert.
> Daher auch das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen. das wäre ein Anfang, um die Gesellschaft zu verändern.



Ganz ehrlich, kennst du irgendeinen Menschen der soziale Berufe wirklich nicht respektiert, oder ist das nur ins Blaue vermutet? 

Tengri,
du hast dir die Antwort auf deine Frage an mich endlich selbst beantworten können, ich hatte die Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben. Jemand der so hart über Fakten denkt wie ich, auch wenn es bei diesen Fakten um Menschen geht, der sollte zum Wohle der pflegebedürftigen nicht so einen Job machen. So ehrlich bin ich durchaus zu mir und anderen. Du als Pfleger der ja eigentlich mit Menschen arbeitet hast aber etliche Seiten gebraucht um mal auf genau diesen meinen Gedanken zu kommen. 

Ich bin ebenso wie ihr der Meinung dass ein Systemwechsel die einzige Lösung sein könnte, nur wie das Aussehen mag, das weiß ich nicht. Alles hier angesprochene würde zwar jetzt helfen, in fünfzig Jahren aber nicht mehr. Nehmen wir an es kommen auf jeden Arbeiter, 50 zu pflegende, denn das Rad dreht sich ja weiter, woher soll das Geld dafür generiert werden? Bisher sehe ich da ausschließlich kurz bis mittelfristige Lösungen.
Ihr meint dass die Gesellschaft sich ändern sollte um Pfleger mehr Geld zuzusprechen, aber gleichzeitig haltet ihr es für Schwachsinn dass die Gesellschaft sich ändern kann und so mehr Menschen auch ohne Managergehalt in Pflegeberufe gehen. Was denn nun? 

Deine Begründung von wegen nicht planbare Freizeit und mieses Gehalt greift doch bei meiner Grundlage überhaupt nicht, das ignorierst du nur gern. Ich bin ja noch immer dafür dass es viel mehr Pfleger braucht und dann ist ein Arbeitsplan deutlich besser und klarer zu strukturieren und die Arbeit wäre nicht mehr so viel und nicht so schwer. 
Ich habe täglich mit Migranten zu tun die vom Arbeitsamt einfach in Metallberufe gesteckt werden, warum nicht in die Pflege? Viele andere Nationen achten ihre alten mehr als wir, beziehungsweise sind es einfach auf Grund eines fehlenden Rentensystems gewohnt diese zu pflegen. Das wäre mMn eine simple, naheliegende Möglichkeit dem Problem akut erstmal etwas Linderung zu verschaffen.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Jemand, der nicht Pfleger weden will, sondern was ganz anderes, der lässt sich garantiert nicht von jemand dazu überreden. So ein Blödsinn.
> 
> Ich lerne ja auch nicht Bankkaufmann und fange dann was ganz anderes an, nur weil mir irgend' einer sagt, "ey, werd' doch Pfleger".
> Manche haben schon echt verdammt naive Vorstellungen.


Ach! Wer das nicht lernen will lässt sich auch nicht überreden, aber wenn es statt 1100 Euro 1400 Euro gibt ist das plötzlich etwas anderes ja? Wer von uns beiden ist hier wohl naiv? 
Nur mal so als Richtungsvorgabe, was sollte so ein Pfleger denn verdienen? Selbst Lehramt will kaum einer machen und die verdienen zwischen 4500 und 7000 Euro. Wie stellt ihr euch das vor?


----------



## shadie (29. Mai 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ach! Wer das nicht lernen will lässt sich auch nicht überreden, aber wenn es statt 1100 Euro 1400 Euro gibt ist das plötzlich etwas anderes ja? Wer von uns beiden ist hier wohl naiv?
> Nur mal so als Richtungsvorgabe, was sollte so ein Pfleger denn verdienen? Selbst Lehramt will kaum einer machen und die verdienen zwischen 4500 und 7000 Euro. Wie stellt ihr euch das vor?



Da ist mir mal heute etwas der Kit aus der nicht vorhandenen Brille gefallen bei den Zahlen.

Das Einstiegsgehalt als Gym Lehrer kommt schon je nach Bundesland hin / aber bei weitem nicht überall.
Das Höchstgehalt erreicht aber laut der Seite keiner :

Lehrergehalt: Was verdient ein Lehrer? - academics

Vielleicht als Rektor?

BTT::
Was ich halt seltsam finde ist, für unsere Alten ist kein Geld da, sodass weniger Pfleger eingeplant werden Pro Station.
Aber in der Psychiatrie schaut es wieder ganz anders aus.

Da hast du plötzlich gut bestückte Schichten mit Helfern und Schwestern etc.

Meine Schwester arbeitet als Krankenschwester in einer Psychiatrischen Anstalt, 
die sagt mir so gut besetzt, waren die anderen Stationen im Krankenhaus bei weitem nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Mai 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ach! Wer das nicht lernen will lässt sich auch nicht überreden, aber wenn es statt 1100 Euro 1400 Euro gibt ist das plötzlich etwas anderes ja? Wer von uns beiden ist hier wohl naiv?
> Nur mal so als Richtungsvorgabe, was sollte so ein Pfleger denn verdienen? Selbst Lehramt will kaum einer machen und die verdienen zwischen 4500 und 7000 Euro. Wie stellt ihr euch das vor?


4500€+ im Lehramt? Wo verdienst du das denn bitte?
Es geht um eine fairere und angemessenere Bezahlung, schon allein deswegen, damit man als Altenpfleger später abgesicherter ist, v.a. wenn man unter den körperlichen Auswirkungen später zu spüren bekommt.

Und ja, es ist unglaublich naiv zu behaupten, dass ohne "Gejammer" mehr Auszubildende in die Pflege gehen würden.
Die, welche sich für solche Berufe überhaupt erst interessieren absolvieren vorher i.d.R. Praktika und merken bereits dort ob das was für sie ist oder nicht.
Da hilft es nicht zu sagen, "bei uns ist es so toll"; wie "toll" es da wirklich ist, fällt dann spätestens in der Lehre auf.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> 4500€+ im Lehramt? Wo verdienst du das denn bitte?
> Es geht um eine fairere und angemessenere Bezahlung, schon allein deswegen, damit man als Altenpfleger später abgesicherter ist, v.a. wenn man unter den körperlichen Auswirkungen später zu spüren bekommt.
> 
> Und ja, es ist unglaublich naiv zu behaupten, dass ohne "Gejammer" mehr Auszubildende in die Pflege gehen würden.
> ...



Das habe ich schon vorher geschrieben, in Praktikum und in der Ausbildung sieht man die Realität
sogar angehörigen von Heimbwohner sehen das  




Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich habe täglich mit Migranten zu tun die vom Arbeitsamt einfach in Metallberufe gesteckt werden, warum nicht in die Pflege? Viele andere Nationen achten ihre alten mehr als wir, beziehungsweise sind es einfach auf Grund eines fehlenden Rentensystems gewohnt diese zu pflegen. Das wäre mMn eine simple, naheliegende Möglichkeit dem Problem akut erstmal etwas Linderung zu verschaffen.



Wie wärst alle Arbeitslosen mit in die Pflege stecken? *Ironie*
YouTube 
also du willst Menschen " in einem Berufstecken" die es nicht wollen/Können und dann  Pflegebedürftige Menschen einfach sich selbst  überlassen, arbeiten wir an Schaufensterpuppen?  Kann jedermann machen, egal ob mit oder ohne Empathie, ist doch nicht wichtig . 

btw die guten Ausländische Pflegekräfte machen ein großen Bogen um Deutschland  
warum wohl ?*hust* bestimmt nicht wegen über unsere " gejammere" .


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, kennst du irgendeinen Menschen der soziale Berufe wirklich nicht respektiert, oder ist das nur ins Blaue vermutet?



Das hat nichts mit Respekt zu tun. Es geht schlicht darum, dass keiner davon redet, dass jemand im Altenheim arbeitet.
Arbeitest du aber bei in der Autobranche, wird das gerne mal hoch getragen.
Wie viele Frisöre kennst du, die ständig davon reden, dass sie Haare schneiden und dafür nicht mal den Mindestlohn bekommen?


----------



## Two-Face (29. Mai 2018)

Man muss sich nur mal ansehen, wie mit Ärzten und Pflegern in Krankenhäusern und Heimen umgesprungen wird.

Viele Menschen sehen diese Leute nicht als Helfer und Ansprechpartner, sondern nur noch als Dienstleister an. Geht etwas nicht schnell oder gut genug, wird nicht nur gemotzt sondern auch gepöbelt, häufig sogar körperlich. Dass man z.B. seinen Frust im Krankenhaus zu liegen an den Schwestern auslässt, ist für viele selbstverständlich, die sind nicht dazu da, um zu helfen, sondern um angemotzt zu werden.^^

Und was Sanitäter, Feuerwehrler und THWler in den Städten teilweise zugemutet wird, da kommt einem echt die Galle hoch, das spottet nur noch jeder Beschreibung.


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2018)

Inzwischen werden Sanitäter und Feuerwehrleute beschimpft und gar angegriffen.
Sowas gab es früher einfach nicht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xxw83elmkHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Mai 2018)

Solche gaffer und Leute die Rettungskräfte behindern sollte man härter bestrafen, mit hart meine ich, eine saftige Geld Strafe und sozialstunden.

Wen die paar tausende Euro zahlen , überlegen die sich ein 2tes mal:p


----------



## Two-Face (30. Mai 2018)

Das mit den Gaffern hat halt besonders mit Sensationsgier und sozialer Gleichgültigkeit zu tun - frei nach dem Motto, wenn's mich nicht betrifft, mach ich was ich will und lasse mir das auch nicht von einem lächerlichen Rettungsdienstmitarbeiter verbieten!.

Mitschuld sind da mMn nicht nur die sozialen Medien, die Selbstdarstellung und -Mitteilung insbesondere unter jungen Leuten glorifiziert haben, sondern auch gewisse Boulevard-Medien.
Was alleine die BILD schon in den letzten 30 Jahren an  Persönlichkeits- und Opferrechten mit Füßen getreten hat, lässt sich nicht mehr abzählen und ich rede nur von den Fällen, in denen sie damit davon gekommen sind.
Wenn die etablierten Medien das noch legitimieren, ja was sollen dann die Bürger davon halten?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (30. Mai 2018)

Das schöne an der BILD ist, dass sie schreiben, man solle nicht gaffen, aber gleichzeitig Belohnungen für schockierendes Bildmaterial geben.


----------



## Sir Demencia (30. Mai 2018)

@Cleriker: Post #763





> ...Ich habe täglich mit Migranten zu tun die vom Arbeitsamt einfach in Metallberufe gesteckt werden, warum nicht in die Pflege?...


Ist doch kein Problem. Und nach dieser Aussage wären Du  oder Deine nächsten Angehörigen mit die ersten an denen man das dann ausprobieren sollte. 
Vllt. fange ich mir jetzt eine Verwarnung durch einen Mod ein, vllt. werd ich jetzt unsachlich, aber solche Aussagen mich einfach nur an. Ich kann diesen Schei...ß nicht mehr hören. Wenn diese Leute   im "Metalbereich" eingesetzt werden und Bockmist bauen kostet das unter Umständen eine Menge Kohle. Schei... der Hund drauf. Wenn jemand in der Pflege einen Bock schießt, leidet ein Mensch drunter. Kleines Beispiel gefällig mit einem Eigentest? Eine Pflegekraft hat 20 Patienten zu versorgen. Patient "A" klingelt - muss auf den Pott und salopp gesagt "kacken". Nu hockt er auf dem Tron. Drei Zimmer weiter ist ein Notfall. Die Pflegekraft ist seit über sechs Stunden im Dienst. Zwei Zimmer weiter klingelt der nächste Patient.... usw usw.  ...Der erste Patient, der ja immer noch auf dem Tron hockt wird vergessen. Mach Dir mal den Spaß und bleib mal eine Stunde auf dem Klo sitzen. Dann bekommst Du den Hauch einer Vorstellung davon, was passieren kann, wenn Pflege einen Fehler macht. 

@Two-Face: Post #768 





> ...Man muss sich nur mal ansehen, wie mit Ärzten und Pflegern in Krankenhäusern und Heimen umgesprungen wird. Viele Menschen sehen diese Leute nicht als Helfer und Ansprechpartner, sondern nur noch als Dienstleister an...


Ist doch kein Wubder. Die Politik redet uns doch seit Jahrzehnten ein, dass man das Gesundheitssystem unter liberalwirtschaftlichen Aspekten zu sehen hat. Und so gesehen ist es einfach nix anderes als eine Dienstleistung. Der echte Wert, der hinter diesen "Dienstleistungen" steckt wird doch gesellschaftlich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Oder warum zahlen wir einem Typen, der den Zylinderkopf unseres Neu- Wagens in Ingolstadt auf den fabrikneuen Audi A6 schraubt deutlich mehr Gehalt, als demjenigen, der unserem Vater den Po abwischt und die Wunden nach einer OP am Herzen versorgt?!?

Aber selbst die Gewerkschaften lassen uns (die, die in der Pflege arbeiten) im Stich. Seit Anfang 2017 gibt es eine neue sog. Entgelt- Tabelle. Und es wurde propagiert, das Führungskräfte in der Pflege deutlich besser gestellt werden sollten. Bis heute, über ein Jahr später, streite ich mit meinem Arbeitgeber darum, was mir zusteht. Und das das jeder einzeln und für sich machen muss, wurde 2017 so mit Verdi verhandelt. 

Und Leute,das hier ist nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf das was auf uns zukommt, wenn Politik und Gesellschaft nicht bald anfangen wirklich umzudenken.  Denn wenn wir wirklich eine Veränderung hier wollen, wird das Geld kosten, sehr viel Geld.


----------



## Poulton (31. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Viele Menschen sehen diese Leute nicht als Helfer und Ansprechpartner, sondern nur noch als Dienstleister an.


Das liegt aber auch mit an der Außendarstellung der Konzerne die das betreiben. Ebenso das diejenigen die dort arbeiten, häufig nicht mehr direkt dort angestellt sind, sondern über (100% natürlich) Tochtergesellschaften, die sich als "Dienstleister für xyz" zu erkennen geben und das teilweise noch dick und fett auf der Arbeitskleidung draufsteht. Dieser Unsinn mit den Tochtergesellschaften, etc. ist aber auch ein idealer Weg, um Tarifverträge und Betriebsräte zu unterlaufen.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Juni 2018)

Pflegenotstand: Meilenweit entfernt von danischen Verhaltnissen | ZEIT ONLINE

Altenpflege der Zukunft setzt auf Freiwillige | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## Poulton (2. Juni 2018)

Kam heute früh im Deutschlandfunk: Krankenhauser auf der Intensivstation - Muss Gesundheit wirtschaftlich sein?
Leider kein Sendungsmanuskript zum nachlesen verfügbar. Daher muss man bei Interesse, 50 Minuten zum nachhören aufbringen.


----------



## Sir Demencia (2. Juni 2018)

Zum Post #776 von Poulton:
Ich habe mir das Video jetz nicht komplett rein gezogen, aber...


> ...Eine Pflegekraft muss sich im Schnitt um zehn Patienten kümmern – so viele, wie in keinem anderen europäischen Land....


Stimmt so nicht. Hier wird von einem Verhältnis 1:10 berichtet. Viele andere Quellen nennen hier ca. 1:13. 



> ...Schon bald könnte jede dritte deutsche Notaufnahme verschwinden....


Die Notaufnahmen werden zunehmend mehr von Patienten frequentiert, die eigentlich eher ein Fall für den niedergelassenen (Fach-) Mediziner ein Fall wären. Man muss sich jetzt einmal die Frage stellen, warum diese Menschen in den Notaufnahmen auflaufen. 

Die Entscheidung der Politik vor vielen Jahren, die medizinische Versorung der Bevölkerung liberal wirtschaftlichen Prinzipien zu unterwerfen fängt an sich an vielen Stellen zu rechen. Das sit dann am Ende halt das Ergebnis eines Systems, das versucht Erfolg und "Wohl" einer Gesellschaft allein an "Dollars und Cents" zu messen und Aspekte wie Zufriedenheit dabei vollkommen vernachlässigt. 

Bei dem plötzlich erstaunten Festellen unserer Staatslenker hinsichtlich des Pflegemangels fällt mit u.a. ein Spruch ein:
"If you pay peanuts, you'll get apes!"

Ich erlebe es immer wieder. Junge hochmotivierte Kollegen, die gerade ihr Examen gemacht haben brennen nach etwa 2 Jahren als exmaminierte Kräfte aus. Sie fangen hochmotiviert an. Sie haben Ideen, wie man die Dinge besser machen könnte. Sie sind bereit sich einzubringen. Und sie werden vom System ausgebremst. Dieses und jenes geht nicht. Zu wenig Personal. Anderes ist nicht machbar, ist zu teuer. Bildlich gesprochen gibt man den Kollegen einen groben Hammer und eine krumme und stumpfe Säge an die Hand und das System erwartet, dass die Kollegen damit eine filigrane Mosaik- Schatulle bauen, die bis auf den letzen Zehntel-Millimeter genau ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juni 2018)

Neuer Pflegebevollmachtigter - Mit Pramien gegen den Pflegenotstand


----------



## Master-Onion (9. Juni 2018)

Viel zu wenig das alles, hallo Politik das sind gelernte Fachkräfte.


Ich verdiene ungelernt jz wenns klappt 1400 Netto bei 36h/Woche, die Fachkräfte kommen teilweise nur auf 1400 Brutto


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juni 2018)

„Hart aber fair“-Pflegedebatte: „13.000 Philippiner sitzen bereits auf gepackten Koffern“ - WELT

Notstand bei der Pflege - was ist jetzt zu tun? | Hart aber fair Video | ARD Mediathek


----------



## Sir Demencia (12. Juni 2018)

Ich bin normaler gestetzlich krankenversicherter Arbeitnehmer. 
Wie es um mich, meine ärztliche Behandlung im Bedarfsfall und in späteren Zeiten, wenn ich pflegebedürfdig werden sollte, aussieht, sieht ma ja aktuell . Ein Horrorszenario. 
Aber..., ich habe ja Glück. Denn ich kann mich ja privat zusatzversichern. Je nachdem, was ich will sind das zwischen 20 und 150,-€ im Monat. 

Das ist der aktuelle Stand. 

"Unser" Traum:
Ich bin normaler gestetzlich krankenversicherter Arbeitnehmer. Durch diese Versicherung bin ich in allen Belangen um meine Gesundheit herum hervorragend abgesichert. 

Frage an Euch: Wer findet den Fehler?

Wäre man böse, könnte man hinter der aktuellen Entwicklung im deutschen Gesundheits- und Pflegewesen eine absolut gewollte Absicht vermuten. 
Überlegt doch mal, wenn man alles über die GKV, etc. abgedeckt hätte. Wer würde denn dann in die Röhre schauen? Die Versicherungen. Dann bräuchte man keine Zusatzversicherungen im Bereich von 20-150,-€ monatlich. 
Wieviele Milliarden € ist dieser Topf schwer? Und den soll man "sausen" lassen? Wer geht denn mit "Köfferchen" im Bundestag ein und aus? Sicher nicht Oma Elfriede, die eine neue Knabberleiste braucht. 

Noch Fragen?

Bzw. kennt einer hier ne Quelle, in der man estwas über die Größe in dem Bereich erfahren kann?


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juni 2018)

Ihr seit das Problem, weil wollt Ihr jungen Leute denn so alt werden?


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ihr seit das Problem, weil wollt Ihr jungen Leute denn so alt werden?



Lass doch alt werden ,dann machen wir beide Wetten, wie lang der Pfleger  braucht wen wir klingeln


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juni 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Lass doch alt werden ,dann machen wir beide Wetten, wie lang der Pfleger  braucht wen wir klingeln



 Wir verstehen uns


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Juni 2018)

Altenpflege: Das schlechte Gewissen arbeitet immer mit | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juni 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Altenpflege: Das schlechte Gewissen arbeitet immer mit | ZEIT ONLINE



Suche dir doch einen anderen Job,

an der schlechten Bezahlung wird sich auch in 20 Jahren nichts ändern 

Der Spahn ist doch auch so ein Spinner, jetzt setzt der sich ein für kostenlose HIV-Tests,

warum wohl?


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Suche dir doch einen anderen Job,
> 
> an der schlechten Bezahlung wird sich auch in 20 Jahren nichts ändern
> 
> ...



Und wer soll dich und deine Angehörigen Pflege.  ?


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2018)

Dann fehlt noch Konzepte für die Zukunft

Wie sollen die geburtenstarken Jahrgänge - die Babyboomer - versorgt werden?


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juni 2018)

Gar nicht 

Weil das in Zukunft überhaupt niemand mehr bezahlen kann,

solange die Systeme nicht von Grund auf umgebaut werden


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2018)

Neue System wird sein  


Man soll sich privat pflege Versichern, wen man die Kohle hat


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juni 2018)

Sorry für Doppelpost 

Alles für die pflegekonzerne und die Rendite 

Altenpflege wird Pflege 2. Klasse | pflegen-online.de

Reichlich Arger um Ausbildungs- und Prufungsverordnung / Nachrichten / Infopool - Altenpflege Online

Irgendwie wird gegen uns gearbeitet statt für und mit


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juni 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Man soll sich privat pflege Versichern, wen man die Kohle hat



Nö, auch nicht,

falls du denn mal die Pflege regelmässig brauchst, 

explodieren die Kosten


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, auch nicht,
> 
> falls du denn mal die Pflege regelmässig brauchst,
> 
> explodieren die Kosten



(Mein Stadt)
 Durchschnittlich eigenanteil kostet ein pflegeplatz  bei uns 2400 Euro 
also die gesetzliche Leistungen schon abgezogen

 nrw Durchschnitt  3300 

Aber bei dir in Sachsen ist es billiger , aber weil die Pfleger dort weniger verdienen gehen die nach Westen


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VrdLyNZMniw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6EkIUMN751Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oO3xGlooOC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Juni 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> (
> Aber bei dir in Sachsen ist es billiger , aber weil die Pfleger dort weniger verdienen gehen die nach Westen



Billiger schon, 

in den Westen gehen die Wenigsten,

die Meisten hören einfach auf, weil der Stress einfach zu hoch ist 

Für diese Arbeit muss man auch ein Händchen haben,
da kann man nun mal nicht für jede Person 15 Minuten pauschal Zeit planen.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Billiger schon,
> 
> in den Westen gehen die Wenigsten,
> 
> ...




Ja das stimmt, aber so  ist es in Deutschland


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, aber so  ist es in Deutschland



Eh sich etwas bessert, wird es wohl noch 10 Jahre dauern


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2018)

Rainer Bruderle will Tariflohne in der Altenpflege verhindern - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juli 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Rainer Bruderle will Tariflohne in der Altenpflege verhindern - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Natürlich,

die von der "Rest-FDP" hocken doch alle irgendwie in irgendwelchen Vorständen,

oder sind verkappte Lobbyisten,

No Money, No Fun 

Das liberale Gesülze von Freiheit und Eigenverantwortlichkeit,

kann sich doch sowieso keiner mehr anhören,

ohne klare Regeln funktioniert nun mal eine Gesellschaft nicht mehr


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Natürlich,
> 
> die von der "Rest-FDP" hocken doch alle irgendwie in irgendwelchen Vorständen,
> 
> ...


Wobei ich da den Eindruck habe, dass da CDU und SPD mittlerweile schlimmer sind als die FDP.

Das erinnert mich auch an eine Landtagsführung (Thüringen) vor mehreren Jahren, bei dem auch von jeder Fraktion je ein Politiker dabei war. Als sich zum Schluss noch der von der SPD vorgestellt hat und noch ausführlichst dargelegt hat, man hatte den Eindruck das ihm einer abging dabei, in was für Vorständen, etc. er alles mit drin sitzt und das ohne ihn ja keine Tür zugeht, haben selbst die beiden von FDP und CDU mit den Ohren geschlackert.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juli 2018)

Spahn will Pflegekrafte aus Albanien und dem Kosovo anwerben

Naja wenn die eigene bevölkerung nicht in der Pflege arbeiten wollen, müssen die von woanders her.

Hab schon mal erlebt das die Bewohner keinen wollten oder halt  nicht von Männern gepflegt werden .

Geht halt nicht anders, manchmal hat man Glück und kannst Bewohner tauschen die keine Probleme damit hat. 

Aber die Albanern die ich in der Pflege traf waren voll inordnung und arbeiten sehr sauber, die meinten in Albanien wäre die bedienungen besser Als hier

Man hat ja anfangs mit Leuten aus Spanien und Italien versucht die meisten sind lieber  wieder zurückgegangen.

Glaub mit den balkanleute und  die aus Afrika wird auch nicht anders , wenn die bedienungen noch gleich sind wie jetzt.

Uberlastete Botschaften: Einreise auslandischer Pflegekrafte verzogert sich | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Amon (8. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube um in der Pflege zu arbeiten muss man für geboren sein. Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor den Leuten die das machen, ich könnte das nicht. Ein Freund von mir arbeitet in der Pflege, und was der manchmal so erzählt ist echt Hardcore. Die Arbeitsbedingungen sind echt heftig und die Bezahlung ist auch nicht das wahre. Da muss sich dringend etwas ändern.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Juli 2018)

Pflegenotstand in Berlin: Sterbende wird mit ihren Schmerzen alleingelassen | Berliner Zeitung

Altenpflege: Pflegeheimbewohner muessen immer mehr selbst zuzahlen - FOCUS Online


----------



## micha34 (29. Juli 2018)

Der Pflegebereich wurde stückweise abgebaut und wegrationalisiert obwohl immer eine grosse Nachfrage nach gut ausgebildeten Fachkräften bestand.
Selbstverständlich mit den entsprechenden Kosten.Durch den Abbau wurde dieser Berufszweig immer unattraktiver weil natürlich die Arbeit der Verbliebenen nicht geringer wurde.

Diese Folgen schlechter Politik will man jetzt durch Billigimporte aus fernen Ländern korrigieren? Lächerlich.

Für unsere eigenen Pflegebedürftigen war und ist nie Geld vorhanden gewesen,wo ist denn alles Versickert?Ach ja,braucht man für andere Zwecke.

Bankenrettung anderer Länder oder ähnliches,Hauptsache  Deutschland hat nichts davon.War doch mal ein sinnbildlicher Ausspruch bestimmter Politiker.

Über sowas sollte und muss man sich aufregen.Aber ein Großteil fördert und beklatscht noch die Zustände."Weiter so,wir schaffen das".

Alte und Pflegebedürftige lassen wir vergammeln.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Juli 2018)

Ne, man lenkt sich ab mit Flüchtlinge und Co. Und schürrt bei Leuten das Verlangen gegen Menschen die weniger haben noch mehr wegzunehmen oder eins drauf zugeben. 


Und vor der Bankenrettung und Flüchtlingskrise gab es kein Geld für die Pflege und die zustände Sind schon lange bekannt. 

Für eine gute Pflege muss man auch bereit sein zuzahlen. Ein neues System muss her.

Aber als erstes würde ich die Angehörigen mehr unterstützen die ihre alten pflegen oder Kinder. 

Kann net sein das die dafür ins hartz4 und Altersarmut  stürzen.


Ahja Leistungsgesellschaft und so


----------



## micha34 (29. Juli 2018)

Leistungsgesellschaft,ganz richtig.
Damit kann man sich einen anständigen Pflegebereich leisten
 oder auch ähnliche sozialen Bereiche abdecken und nicht an falschen Dingen sparen und anderswo (Flüchtlinge & Co..EU..) über die Verhältnisse Leben.
Ansonsten bin ich bei dir.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Juli 2018)

War ja klar 

Waste  of time


----------



## Tengri86 (12. August 2018)

Pflege: Pflegekraefte aus Osteuropa werden benachteiligt | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Adi1 (14. August 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Pflege: Pflegekraefte aus Osteuropa werden benachteiligt | ZEIT ONLINE



Ja, und?

Daran wird sich auch nix ändern,
wenn die Inuits hier massenhaft einwandern würden.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. August 2018)

Adi, sonst gehen die woanders hin und wenn es sich rumspricht das in Deutschland die pflege sehr mies ist, 
gehen die in andere Länder, als ob Deutschland alleine nach Pflegekräfte sucht 
Japan akzeptiert mehr Pflegekraefte aus Indonesien, Vietnam und von den Philippinen

------'y
Azubis schon in Ausbildung ueberlastet: Wie Altenpfleger abgeschreckt werden | hr-iNFO | Programm


----------



## Adi1 (21. August 2018)

Wenn die ausländischen Hilfskräfte woanders mehr verdienen,

warum sollten Sie denn zu uns kommen?

Da liegt doch der Hund begraben


----------



## Tengri86 (31. August 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn die ausländischen Hilfskräfte woanders mehr verdienen,
> 
> warum sollten Sie denn zu uns kommen?
> 
> Da liegt doch der Hund begraben



Zu dir nach Sachsen kommen  die bestimmt nicht  

Die meisten werden aus den Balkanländern kommen und Nordafrika


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Zu dir nach Sachsen kommen  die bestimmt nicht



Soll Sachsen nicht ausgegliedert werden?


----------



## Tengri86 (31. August 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Soll Sachsen nicht ausgegliedert werden?



Dann haben wir , umsonst  die Solidarität steuern bezahlt


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2018)

Hey, ich zahle Steuern, ich habe ein Recht darauf zu sehen, wie meine Steuern ins Sinnlose versenkt werden.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. August 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hey, ich zahle Steuern, ich habe ein Recht darauf zu sehen, wie meine Steuern ins Sinnlose versenkt werden.



Also  deine Pflegeversicherungsbeiträge + Steuern
(Jede 2bis 3te reicht die rente nicht für eigenanteil.) Gehen an die pflegeheimbetreiber die daraus hohe Rendite machen

Also bei uns kostet(mein ort) ein Heimplatz durchschnittlich 2400 Euro pro Monat 


Also das zahlst du die 2400,
Leistungen von der Kasse schon abgezogen

Ist doch alles pervers


----------



## Adi1 (31. August 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hey, ich zahle Steuern, ich habe ein Recht darauf zu sehen, wie meine Steuern ins Sinnlose versenkt werden.



Du nicht mehr, als dauerkranker bist du jetzt schon ein Problemfall


----------



## Tengri86 (31. August 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Du nicht mehr, als dauerkranker bist du jetzt schon ein Problemfall



Erwerbsunfähigskeit rente ist auch für'n Arsch

Aber jetzt mal ernst, Standort Sachsen, das spricht sich doch rum unter pflegekräfte die von Ausland kommen soll.

Und die einheimische pflegekräfte wandern ja schon aus , weil man in Sachsen viel  weniger verdient. Dafür sind die Heime sehr günstig


----------



## Elistaer (31. August 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Erwerbsunfähigskeit rente ist auch für'n Arsch
> 
> Aber jetzt mal ernst, Standort Sachsen, das spricht sich doch rum unter pflegekräfte die von Ausland kommen soll.
> 
> Und die einheimische pflegekräfte wandern ja schon aus , weil man in Sachsen viel  weniger verdient. Dafür sind die Heime sehr günstig


Bei uns gibt es heime die liegen zwischen 800 - 1800€ in Thüringen es kommt da aber auch stark drauf an was man hat bzw die Pflegestufe. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (31. August 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es heime die liegen zwischen 800 - 1800€ in Thüringen es kommt da aber auch stark drauf an was man hat bzw die Pflegestufe.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Thüringen ist glaub auch  Deutschland weit am günstigsten.


----------



## Adi1 (31. August 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Erwerbsunfähigskeit rente ist auch für'n Arsch
> 
> Aber jetzt mal ernst, Standort Sachsen, das spricht sich doch rum unter pflegekräfte die von Ausland kommen soll.
> 
> Und die einheimische pflegekräfte wandern ja schon aus , weil man in Sachsen viel  weniger verdient. Dafür sind die Heime sehr günstig



Ja leider 

Dafür lautet mein Lebensmotto,

"lebe lieber etwas kürzer, dafür umso intensiver".


----------



## Tengri86 (5. September 2018)

Pflegenotstand: Können Angehörige die Lücke schließen? - Main-Post


----------



## Adi1 (7. September 2018)

Mache doch mal die Augen auf 

Unsere älteren Menschen sind doch nur noch Kostenfaktoren 

Was glaubst Du denn,

was passiert,

wenn die nächste Finanzkrise ausbricht?

Auf einmal sind dann hunderte von Milliarden da,
um dieses kranke System am Leben zu halten,

wenn Du alt bist,

bist Du Müll


----------



## Tengri86 (9. September 2018)

Alten- und Krankenpflege: Mehrheit der Pfleger leidet unter Arbeitsdruck | ZEIT Arbeit


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Mache doch mal die Augen auf
> 
> Unsere älteren Menschen sind doch nur noch Kostenfaktoren
> 
> ...


Ist leider die traurige Wahrheit.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. September 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Mache doch mal die Augen auf
> 
> Unsere älteren Menschen sind doch nur noch Kostenfaktoren
> 
> ...



Ach komm ,

Unser liebe  Kapitalismus packt sogar zweistellige Rendite , 
An alten kranke Menschen Geld verdienen  

Doch kein " altes müll"  für die


----------



## Tengri86 (12. September 2018)

Pflegebeduerftige in Deutschland: Zahl der Pflegebeduerftigen wird deutlich steigen | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Adi1 (13. September 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ach komm ,
> 
> Unser liebe  Kapitalismus packt sogar zweistellige Rendite ,
> An alten kranke Menschen Geld verdienen
> ...



Bei privaten Anbietern zählt

halt nur mal die Rendite 

Würde man alles verstaatlichen,

sähe es bedeutend besser aus.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. September 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Bei privaten Anbietern zählt
> 
> halt nur mal die Rendite
> 
> ...



Das ist Sozial-und Kommunismus *hust*


----------



## Adi1 (14. September 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Das ist Sozial-und Kommunismus *hust*



Nö,

der unregulierte Markt bereinigt sich nicht von selbst,

oder hast du die Finanzkrise 2008 vergessen?

Alleine in Deutschland hat das den Steuerzahlern ca. 75 Mrd. Euros gekostet,

nur um die Zockerei am Leben zu erhalten. 

Mit den privaten Verlusten brauchen wir 

gar nicht erst anfangen,

das hatte bei den Krisensitzungen sowieso

nie eine Rolle gespielt.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. September 2018)

Dann muss du die linke wählen ^^


----------



## Tengri86 (16. September 2018)

Dienstpflicht: Jens Spahn bereitet Vorstoss im Gesundheitsministerium vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE

 

Dann will ich aber ,das ab 18 bis 67 Lebensjahr gilt, egal ob derjenige ein Job hat oder net, muss ja auch bis 67  

Naja wieder mal auf Kosten der Jugend:p

Billige Mitarbeiter mit staatlichen Subvention  für die rendite:p


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Billige Mitarbeiter mit staatlichen Subvention  für die rendite:p



Eben. Private Pflegeeinrichtungen werfen inzwischen über 10% Rendite ab. Das schaffen nicht mal die Banken in ihren höchsten Casinozeiten.


----------



## Tengri86 (16. September 2018)

Du wirst von mir zwangsverpflichtet


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Du wirst von mir zwangsverpflichtet



Ich war beim Bund. Ich muss nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich war beim Bund. Ich muss nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann halt  deine Kinder


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann halt  deine Kinder



Die setzen sich rechtzeitig ab, bevor hier alles zusammen bricht.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die setzen sich rechtzeitig ab, bevor hier alles zusammen bricht.



Dann verpflichten wir Ausländische Pflegekräfte, ob die in Sachsen arbeiten wollen? 

-----

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/list/?order=desc&sort=posts&pp=30

Go Go, du wirst noch erster vorm PCGH


----------



## Adi1 (17. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die setzen sich rechtzeitig ab, bevor hier alles zusammen bricht.



Wohin denn?

Nach Tadschikistan?


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wohin denn?
> 
> Nach Tadschikistan?



Dort wo immer die Sonne scheint und es Milch und Honig in Flüssen gibt.


----------



## Adi1 (18. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dort wo immer die Sonne scheint und es Milch und Honig in Flüssen gibt.



Ich glaube nicht, dass die bei Dir bleiben.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. September 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die bei Dir bleiben.




Ich werde dich zwangsverpflichten


----------



## Adi1 (19. September 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich werde dich zwangsverpflichten



Nö, nicht mit mir.


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. September 2018)

Ipfleger besser bezahlen und fertig .
Kann ja nicht sein dass ein Banker mehr Geld bekommt wie ein Pfleger ...imo...


----------



## Tengri86 (20. September 2018)

Pflegekraeftemangel: Jens Spahn will Beschaeftigte zu Mehrarbeit motivieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Adi1 (20. September 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Pflegekraeftemangel: Jens Spahn will Beschaeftigte zu Mehrarbeit motivieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Na sicher, ist doch eh schon ein Knochenjob. 

Vlt. sollte unser "Gesundsheitsminister" mal selbst ein Jahr Hand anlegen. 

Aber leider werden solche Posten nicht mehr nach Expertise vergeben ,
wenn man das richtige Parteibuch hat,
kann das jeder Vollpfosten machen. 

Kein Wunder, das die Menschen langsam an einer funktionieren Demokratie zweifeln.


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Pflegekraeftemangel: Jens Spahn will Beschaeftigte zu Mehrarbeit motivieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Und demnächst: Enger Zusammenrücken gegen Wohnraummangel. Passen ja schließlich auch 5 Leute in so eine 20m² Buchte.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Pflegekraeftemangel: Jens Spahn will Beschaeftigte zu Mehrarbeit motivieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Das der nicht ganz frisch im Kopf ist wußte ich schon immer.


----------



## Adi1 (21. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das der nicht ganz frisch im Kopf ist wußte ich schon immer.



Nenne mir mal einen Bundesminister (m/w), welcher überhaupt einen Plan hat?


----------



## Tengri86 (22. September 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nenne mir mal einen Bundesminister (m/w), welcher überhaupt einen Plan hat?



Pflegenotstand: Reaktionen auf Spahn-Vorschlag zu Mehrarbeit - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Seeefe (22. September 2018)

Soweit ich gelesen habe, hat Spiegel Online das Zitat aber stark aus dem Kontext gerissen. Er bezog sich ja auf die gestiegene Teilzeitquote. Aber auch so finde ich, hat er sich doch sehr unglücklich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nenne mir mal einen Bundesminister (m/w), welcher überhaupt einen Plan hat?



Seehofer. Dem scheint ja aktuell alles zu gelingen.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2018)

Seehofer ist ein Krawallbruder. Der macht Merkel die Hölle heiss!


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2018)

Und er geht wieder nach Bayern, nachdem Söder wegen der miesen Wahl abdanken muss.


----------



## Adi1 (22. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Seehofer ist ein Krawallbruder. Der macht Merkel die Hölle heiss!



Wenn Merkel gehen muss, dann nimmt Sie den Seehofer aber auch mit.


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2018)

Merkel konnte Seehofer noch nie bändigen, der hat irgendwann immer mehr oder weniger das gekriegt, was er wollte.
Und der kommt immer wieder zurück. Die Affäre damals mit seiner Geliebten aus Berlin hat er _*C*_SU-Mitglied auch überlebt.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Affäre damals mit seiner Geliebten aus Berlin hat er _*C*_SU-Mitglied auch überlebt.



Eine Geliebte haben gehört ja auch zum guten Ton in der CSU. Daneben noch ein paar Ermittlungen wegen Steuerhinterziehung und er ist im Vorstand von Bayern München.


----------



## Adi1 (22. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine Geliebte haben gehört ja auch zum guten Ton in der CSU. Daneben noch ein paar Ermittlungen wegen Steuerhinterziehung und er ist im Vorstand von Bayern München.



Jo, dass ist halt der bayrische Filz. 

Sollte bei den Landtagswahlen in Bayern die CSU eine richtige Talfahrt hinlegen,
ist der Söder schwer angeschlagen,
und Seehofer kann die Geige einpacken. 

Als Innenminister ist der doch auch völlig überfordert,
genauso wie unser Verkehrsminister Andreas Scheuer – Wikipedia,

noch dämlicher kann man professionelle Politik 
eigentlich gar nicht mehr betreiben.


----------



## azzih (22. September 2018)

Zu Dobrindt ist der Aktuelle aber durchaus ne Steigerung. Okay auch nicht schwer


----------



## Tengri86 (22. September 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> Zu Dobrindt ist der Aktuelle aber durchaus ne Steigerung. Okay auch nicht schwer



YouTube


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sollte bei den Landtagswahlen in Bayern die CSU eine richtige Talfahrt hinlegen,
> ist der Söder schwer angeschlagen,



Söder biegt das so hin, dass Seehofer an allem Schuld hat.
Da er jetzt eh in Berlin ist, spielt das für die CSU auch nicht so die Rolle.


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Söder biegt das so hin, dass Seehofer an allem Schuld hat.
> Da er jetzt eh in Berlin ist, spielt das für die CSU auch nicht so die Rolle.



Da muss man mal abwarten, ganz so dämlich sind die Wähler auch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Da muss man mal abwarten, ganz so dämlich sind die Wähler auch nicht.



Ich erwarte eine Koalition von CSU und den Grünen.


----------



## Adi1 (25. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich erwarte eine Koalition von CSU und den Grünen.



Niemals,

eher mit den freien Wählern und der FDP,

so kann der Filz weiter bestehen.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. September 2018)

Japan: Pflegenotstand - Buchauszug aus "Japan - Abstieg in Wuerde" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Adi1 (28. September 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Japan: Pflegenotstand - Buchauszug aus "Japan - Abstieg in Wuerde" - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Ja und?

Das wird bei uns auch passieren. 

Vlt. sollte man darüber nachdenken,
Sterbehilfe auch bei uns zu legalisieren,

die wenigsten Senioren wollen "todgepflegt" werden.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Oktober 2018)

Leiharbeit in der Altenpflege boomt - mehr Gehalt als Stammbelegschaft  | rbb|24


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Oktober 2018)

Gefaehrdet Pflegenotstand das Leben von Kindern? | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Hannover/Weser-Leinegebiet
Video dabei


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Oktober 2018)

Niels Hoegel: Fragen und Antworten zum Prozess in Oldenburg - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Google News - UEbersicht


----------



## Tengri86 (9. November 2018)

Barmer-Pflege-Report: Viele pflegende Angehoerige ueberfordert und selbst krank | MDR.DE


----------



## Adi1 (9. November 2018)

Keine Sorge,

unser Gesundsheitsminister wird das schon stemmen.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. November 2018)

Pflegerin schreibt Jens Spahn (CDU) – so antwortet der Minister - Politik -  derwesten.de


----------



## Adi1 (23. November 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Pflegerin schreibt Jens Spahn (CDU) – so antwortet der Minister - Politik -  derwesten.de



Das lassen wir mal lieber,

ist mir einfach zu doof,

wenn unfähige Parteisoldaten einfach den Reibach machen wollen.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Dezember 2018)

Video 
heute in deutschland: Pflegenotstand auf Kinderintensivstation - ZDFmediathek

Germering - Lebensgefaehrlicher Pflegenotstand - Fuerstenfeldbruck - Sueddeutsche.de

Kommentar - Politik muss Helfern helfen - Fuerstenfeldbruck - Sueddeutsche.de

Aber die Leute haben ja nur Flüchtlinge und UN migrationspaket im Kopf, oh Wait das alles war schon vorher bekannt, hat halt keinen gejuckt


----------



## Adi1 (4. Dezember 2018)

Du kannst jetzt auch hunderte Links posten,

was wird sich daran ändern?

Gar nix, eher holt man Pflegekräfte aus dem Osten,
die kann man ja wenigstens noch richtig ausnehmen,

bevor das ganze Pflegesystem kollabiert.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Dezember 2018)

Aufmerksam machen, solange die Leute kein.stunk machen passiert nichts 


Die aus Osten kommen net mehr, die gehen nach Niederlande, Schweden oder Schweiz.

Wir suchen jetzt in Albanien, Serbien, Bulgarien, Rumänien also Balkanländern und die rest aus Asien, afrika und mittlere Osten.

Südamerika wird auch schon mal geguckt


----------



## Poulton (4. Dezember 2018)

Ich mein es war vor ein oder zwei Wochen im Deutschlandfunk eine Meldung, dass auch auf den Phillipinen geworben wird, das aber nur schleppend verläuft.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Dezember 2018)

Dauert lange bis alles durch ist^^ 8Monate bis 2 Jahre  

Aber Deutschland sucht Leute aus sehr einkommen schwachen ländern  
dann lohnt es ja ne 100 oder 200 ins heimat zuschicken, ist ja drüben viel Geld.  die akzeptieren hier auch die  niedrige Löhne.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Dezember 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich mein es war vor ein oder zwei Wochen im Deutschlandfunk eine Meldung, dass auch auf den Phillipinen geworben wird, das aber nur schleppend verlÃ¤uft.


Darum kommen zu wenige auslaendische Pflegekraefte nach Bremen - buten un binnen


----------------------
Die sollen mal nach Ländern ausdehnen mit sehr schwachen Einkommen, von dort würden welche nach deutschland kommen. 
Weil Die meisten gehen nach Niederlande, England oder skandinavische Ländern(Geld und bedienungen viel besser) 

Deutschland hat ja viele Mitbewerber ^^ 

Und Japan sucht jetzt auch in asiatischen Raum, da wird enger für uns (philipien, Vietnam, China usw )



Man spielt schon hier  Krankenhäuser vs Altenheime vs ambulante Dienste vs reha Kliniken aus

Neues Gesetz sorgt fuer Unmut bei Rehakliniken - nw.de


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Dezember 2018)

Gesundheitswesen: Am Limit: Pflegenotstand auf der Kinderstation - ZDFmediathek

Altenpflegerin spricht offen ueber Konkurrenzkampf und Arbeit am Limit | Limburg

Vereinte Nationen: UN-Sozialrat sieht schwere Defizite in Deutschland - WELT


----------

